# (Discussion) Bondi New York subscription refund/issues



## OiiO (Sep 24, 2013)

On an unrelated note, I just checked Bondi FB page (for the City Slicker contest mainly), and noticed some facepalm-worthy passive-aggressive comments about the Canadian promotion. I actually think you trolled those bandwagoners pretty well by offering such a sweet deal right after they chain unsubscribed, I wonder how many of them have resubscribed using the offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, the humiliation!

Bravo, guys! Genius comeback with zero drama!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On an unrelated note, I just checked Bondi FB page (for the City Slicker contest mainly), and noticed some facepalm-worthy passive-aggressive comments about the Canadian promotion. I actually think you trolled those bandwagoners pretty well by offering such a sweet deal right after they chain unsubscribed, I wonder how many of them have resubscribed using the offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, the humiliation!

Bravo, guys! Genius comeback with zero drama!
Get this....those facepalm-worthy, passive-aggressive comments you were reading....yeah, she's a member of a "I hate Bondi" group....she knows exactly what she's doing with those comments, she's just trying to stir up trouble. It's such a shame, really, I mean Bondi is doing everything they can to make things right, but nothing seems to satisfy. This is JUST nail polish, NOT the end of the...oh for heavens sake, you know what I'm saying LOL


----------



## OiiO (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get this....those facepalm-worthy, passive-aggressive comments you were reading....yeah, she's a member of a "I hate Bondi" group....she knows exactly what she's doing with those comments, she's just trying to stir up trouble. It's such a shame, really, I mean Bondi is doing everything they can to make things right, but nothing seems to satisfy. This is JUST nail polish, NOT the end of the...oh for heavens sake, you know what I'm saying LOL

I figured as much, since I've been around the interwebs for a while and people like her think they're oh-so-clever, but instead it just looks derpy at best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

      And I have a question for Richard, or James, or whoever will read it first. I know you guys ship the subscription boxes internationally, does that include Russia as well? I was thinking about maybe sending a gift box to my sister next month as a surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get this....those facepalm-worthy, passive-aggressive comments you were reading....yeah, she's a member of a "I hate Bondi" group....she knows exactly what she's doing with those comments, she's just trying to stir up trouble. It's such a shame, really, I mean Bondi is doing everything they can to make things right, but nothing seems to satisfy. This is JUST nail polish, NOT the end of the...oh for heavens sake, you know what I'm saying LOL
You must be joking....an I Hate Bondi Facebook Group? Some people really need to unplug the PC and focus on making some changes in their shitty lives instead of creating 'hate' groups on a social media website...and all over a few bottles of polish that are running a bit late. 

Seriously.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You must be joking....an I Hate Bondi Facebook Group? Some people really need to unplug the PC and focus on making some changes in their shitty lives instead of creating 'hate' groups on a social media website...and all over a few bottles of polish that are running a bit late. 

Seriously.
I couldn't have said it better!  That kind of crap pisses me off so bad.  This is why I hate Facebook.  I got so tired of the stupid things some of my "friends" would post, so lately I've only been signing in to follow some of my favorite companies' new product releases.  Now I can't even escape the crap there! 






If a $20 box of nail polish that is a little late is the worst thing you have to worry about, God bless you!

I've been dealing with a 2-3 month long drama over a $2,000 appliance that has yet to be delivered in satisfactory condition.  Do I feel the need to start a hate campaign against the company online?  No!  I can handle it like an adult and take my business elsewhere if they can't get it right on the third try.  For all I know it's the manufacturer's fault for not packing it properly for shipping. Regardless, my life will not end and I won't throw a passive-aggressive temper tantrum online!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2013)

> You must be joking....an I Hate Bondi Facebook Group? Some people really need to unplug the PC and focus on making some changes in their shitty lives instead of creating 'hate' groups on a social media website...and all over a few bottles of polish that are running a bit late.Â  Seriously.


 Jeez I thought that was a joke too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> an I Hate Bondi group may as well be an I Hate America group. They must not know anyone who is a business owner and only shop at big box stores. [if I wasn't on my phone I would insert the eye roll smiley here].


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get this....those facepalm-worthy, passive-aggressive comments you were reading....yeah, she's a member of a "I hate Bondi" group....she knows exactly what she's doing with those comments, she's just trying to stir up trouble. It's such a shame, really, I mean Bondi is doing everything they can to make things right, but nothing seems to satisfy. This is JUST nail polish, NOT the end of the...oh for heavens sake, you know what I'm saying LOL

It is truly amazing to me that some emotionally disordered person is focusing her energies on attacking a small company that is working hard to take care of their customers while fixing unavoidable start-up difficulties.  How does she find the time?  I have work to do, food to cook, friends to spend time with, reports to finish, laundry to clean, closets to organize, a lawn to mow, gym workouts to fit in, manicures to touch up, medical receipts to submit . . . I can't imagine starting an "I Hate Bondi" campaign even if I were irritated at the company, which I'm not.

  Lady, get a clue and get a life.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok, so I went over to the Bondi FB page and I just have to laugh at the crazy person going off on a rant about nothing and Richard offers to send her polish!!! LOL Tell me that is not *6 star* customer service!!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so I went over to the Bondi FB page and I just have to laugh at the crazy person going off on a rant about nothing and Richard offers to send her polish!!! LOL Tell me that is not *6 star* customer service!! 






I REALLY hope he includes a bottle of "That Sh*t Cray"!!!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You must be joking....an I Hate Bondi Facebook Group? Some people really need to unplug the PC and focus on making some changes in their shitty lives instead of creating 'hate' groups on a social media website...and all over a few bottles of polish that are running a bit late. 

Seriously.
I couldn't have said it better!  That kind of crap pisses me off so bad.  This is why I hate Facebook.  I got so tired of the stupid things some of my "friends" would post, so lately I've only been signing in to follow some of my favorite companies' new product releases.  Now I can't even escape the crap there! 





If a $20 box of nail polish that is a little late is the worst thing you have to worry about, God bless you!

I've been dealing with a 2-3 month long drama over a $2,000 appliance that has yet to be delivered in satisfactory condition.  Do I feel the need to start a hate campaign against the company online?  No!  I can handle it like an adult and take my business elsewhere if they can't get it right on the third try.  For all I know it's the manufacturer's fault for not packing it properly for shipping. Regardless, my life will not end and I won't throw a passive-aggressive temper tantrum online!


*I have 2 Facebook pages. One is all people I know in "real life", the other is a mix of friends and total strangers that I added for games I used to play. I prefer the one with all of the strangers because it's less drama filled and, frankly, they're more interesting. lol*

 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so I went over to the Bondi FB page and I just have to laugh at the crazy person going off on a rant about nothing and Richard offers to send her polish!!! LOL Tell me that is not *6 star* customer service!! 





*I was just reading that gem of an exchange! *

 
(Not an actual) Quote: *"Y U DELETE MY NEGATIVE REVIEW OF YOUR PRODUCT THAT I'VE NEVER USED?!?!? YOUR CUSTOMER SERVICE THAT I HAVE NEVER EXPERIENCED SUCKS!!1!!one!!" *





*"Here, have some free nail polish &amp; have a super day!"  *




*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *


----------



## cari12 (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm with the rest of you. How wonderful would life be if my BIG problem in life was a $20 box of polish. I can not believe people have created a FB group to hate on Bondi and are fishing for more drama on the Bondi page with comments that seem like they are intending to start sh*t. I rarely participate on brand FB pages because the amount of immature and ridiculously entitled attitudes are rampant. 

I know I've said it in other groups on here but it always blows my mind to see people posting such negative and rude things on PUBLIC business pages from their personal profiles. It isn't hard to find that stuff in a simple Google search.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Angi great idea. I am loving TheSilverNail's suggestion. Maybe this will get used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Aw, thanks!  I hope so.  I don't know why but I just love 1930s-1940s slang, maybe because I love noir fiction &amp; films, so many of which are set in that era.  And, hey, if a term has two or three meanings, all the better!

Richard, I want to commend you for the way you're handling some of the draaaaaama going on at Facebook.  You're doing a good job of "a soft answer turneth away wrath"!  One can't fight hate with hate, not that you're trying to do so.  It must be awful to be one of those haters, to have one's life so full of negativity.

My only suggestion -- and I mean this in a sweet, mom-like way -- is to keep your replies really, really short.  People tend to not read large blocks of text, especially on social media sites.  When someone rants for 500 words and you reply with a short 'n' sweet answer, you win.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

So... I guess I joined the hate group... 





I typed Bondi New York in to my search bar to get to Bondi's page and I saw a group called "Bondi New York Fans". So, of course I requested to join since, you know, I'm a FAN and all. I just popped over to Facebook and someone had accepted me and said hello, then promptly booted me from the group before I even knew what was going on. LMAO

They might want to rethink that name...


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... I guess I joined the hate group... 





I typed Bondi New York in to my search bar to get to Bondi's page and I saw a group called "Bondi New York Fans". So, of course I requested to join since, you know, I'm a FAN and all. I just popped over to Facebook and someone had accepted me and said hello, then promptly booted me from the group before I even knew what was going on. LMAO

They might want to rethink that name... 








 Maybe they realized that you're not a Canadian. I looked 'em up as well. Just two posts on Bondi's page. Trolls are just as bad as bullies.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... I guess I joined the hate group... 





I typed Bondi New York in to my search bar to get to Bondi's page and I saw a group called "Bondi New York Fans". So, of course I requested to join since, you know, I'm a FAN and all. I just popped over to Facebook and someone had accepted me and said hello, then promptly booted me from the group before I even knew what was going on. LMAO

They might want to rethink that name... 








 Maybe they realized that you're not a Canadian. I looked 'em up as well. Just two posts on Bondi's page. Trolls are just as bad as bullies. 






The hilarious thing is that they really think they're slick when, in reality, they are as transparent as glass. Obvious trolls are obvious. LOL


----------



## Hipster (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoo boy, I don't know why a certain group of Canadians decided to pick a fight with Bondi, and so on behalf of them, I profusely apologize. Heck, I don't even know the full story but I can gleen it's probably unwarranted. Maybe it's because we have access to only ~20% of sub boxes that Americans have, and when finally a good one comes around that actually ships to us in our igloos, we go all cray-cray with excitement and it gets turned around into going bat$hit over nothing. I mean, I know I can get a little nuts from it being winter for half the year, but c'mon! There are definitely worse things that are happening in the world right now. A small delay in nail polish shouldn't even register on the "EMERGENCY!!" scale. (and I'm *thisclose* to cancelling and re-subscribing just so I can get on the sweet deal Bondi's offering us! LOL)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hoo boy, I don't know why a certain group of Canadians decided to pick a fight with Bondi, and so on behalf of them, I profusely apologize. Heck, I don't even know the full story but I can gleen it's probably unwarranted. Maybe it's because we have access to only ~20% of sub boxes that Americans have, and when finally a good one comes around that actually ships to us in our igloos, we go all cray-cray with excitement and it gets turned around into going bat$hit over nothing. I mean, I know I can get a little nuts from it being winter for half the year, but c'mon! There are definitely worse things that are happening in the world right now. A small delay in nail polish shouldn't even register on the "EMERGENCY!!" scale. (and I'm *thisclose* to cancelling and re-subscribing just so I can get on the sweet deal Bondi's offering us! LOL)

AHAHAHA WHY DOES THIS MAKE ME LAUGH. (No wait I don't mean it rudely! Like, it's funny, oh no! Canadians being rude, we must apologize on their behalf D: which..hahaha)

  you have nothing to apologize for! it's no one else's fault how certain people choose to be rude and awful people. Have some Canadian humor!  



  â€˜WE DONâ€™T SEE (THIS) OFTEN.â€™ &lt;-- Oh. I see.       hahah the nhl made it against the rules to remove your own helmet to fight so some players are removing the helmet of the other person they want to fight and itâ€™s super cute






Next on 
_Disturbingly Canadian Sorry_.
 
 
 
 




I'm just fascinated by the Tim Hortons sign XD


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So a couple of things.

  1) Take $5.00 off your first Bondi New York Box. Use the code OCTOBER at check out. 2) Are you a Canadian customer who cancelled or a Canadian who would like to subscribe? We're combating the hate campaign North of the border with a campaign for our Canadian friends. Check out our Facebook page for more info - facebook.com/bondinyc   Rest assured, our valued American and International customers will be rewarded with a promotion shortly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Richard, can you gift someone in Canada a sub then? &gt;: Also, how long is the Canadian promo going on for, same as the OCTOBER one (ie end of the month?) I'm sort of looking for a new job right now but I'm going to a career fair tomorrow and I want to take advantage of both and I'm hoping to have some luck scoring a few interviews by the month. If I can, I would totally celebrate by treating myself and my best friend to some Bondi. Otherwise, I can't justify it right now on my current pay... XD;;


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
AHAHAHA WHY DOES THIS MAKE ME LAUGH. (No wait I don't mean it rudely! Like, it's funny, oh no! Canadians being rude, we must apologize on their behalf D: which..hahaha)

  you have nothing to apologize for! it's no one else's fault how certain people choose to be rude and awful people. Have some Canadian humor!  



  â€˜WE DONâ€™T SEE (THIS) OFTEN.â€™ &lt;-- Oh. I see.       hahah the nhl made it against the rules to remove your own helmet to fight so some players are removing the helmet of the other person they want to fight and itâ€™s super cute







Next on 
_Disturbingly Canadian Sorry_.
 
 
 
 




I'm just fascinated by the Tim Hortons sign XD


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The hilarious thing is that they really think they're slick when, in reality, they are as transparent as glass. Obvious trolls are obvious. LOL

Exactly!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The hilarious thing is that they really think they're slick when, in reality, they are as transparent as glass. Obvious trolls are obvious. LOL
No kidding.  They call their FB page "Bondi New York fans" with the little wink icon.  Wonder what brain trust thought that up?  They'll fuss and fuss and eventually burn themselves out, then go on to find something else to rag on.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No kidding.  They call their FB page "Bondi New York fans" with the little wink icon.  Wonder what brain trust thought that up?  They'll fuss and fuss and eventually burn themselves out, then go on to find something else to rag on.

Actually, not only that winked icon. There was a cover photo of the group. It showed a shattered "Horny Mistress" polish and the watermark of "@" on top of it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 24, 2013)

Someone commented on Bondi's facebook now that they don't believe our 5 star reviews are real.......oh my. Apparently there has been a slew of fake bad reviews (without people even trying the products) and Bondi has had to filter through them before they can allow them to see if the people actually purchased the product. They just explained that to the commenter and even offered to send a polish of the person's choice to them to try out! WHY are people being so difficult!? I even replied to the person to let them know that my review was 100% real and I'm not a Bondi employee!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The hilarious thing is that they really think they're slick when, in reality, they are as transparent as glass. Obvious trolls are obvious. LOL
No kidding.  They call their FB page "Bondi New York fans" with the little wink icon.  Wonder what brain trust thought that up?  They'll fuss and fuss and eventually burn themselves out, then go on to find something else to rag on.


Their departure would likely be hastened if Bondi would stop referring to them in replies. Bondi needs to carry on as if nothing ever happened. That includes allowing them to post their negative reviews. There are only 32 people in that group and not all of them are actively participating. The good reviews will always greatly outweigh the bad and I think most people are smart enough to catch on when someone starts a neg campaign. The attention is making them think they are more important than they actually are. As soon as they aren't getting the attention they so desperately want, they will move on to something else.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone commented on Bondi's facebook now that they don't believe our 5 star reviews are real.......oh my. Apparently there has been a slew of fake bad reviews (without people even trying the products) and Bondi has had to filter through them before they can allow them to see if the people actually purchased the product. They just explained that to the commenter and even offered to send a polish of the person's choice to them to try out! WHY are people being so difficult!? I even replied to the person to let them know that my review was 100% real and I'm not a Bondi employee!

Oh yes! I saw that, too! I wonder if Richard take down FB accusers' names and screen it thru in their customer database to see if they were 'actual' customers of sub box service or not.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Sep 24, 2013)

LOLOLOLOL oh my lord. These people... It's nail polish! I bet they're the ones who freak the hell out when they get cartjacked during an Enchanted restock. I knew the nail polish community had drama, but I didn't realize how petty they could be over a sub being a month late (WITH compensation!)

We don't have a lot of subs in Canada, and recently a lot of people got "Glymmed" and "Glossied," but still. They need to calm their knickers. Got a refund? Good. Go along your merry way. Sh*t happens, and it's not like Richard &amp; co skipped off with their money, unlike Glymm. They're welcome to be as angry as they want, but spamming fb and getting their friends to do it is crossing the line.

I love the name "Hot Tomato"! I have three red/orange polishes but I'll probably select it anyway because I love that combination.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone commented on Bondi's facebook now that they don't believe our 5 star reviews are real.......oh my. Apparently there has been a slew of fake bad reviews (without people even trying the products) and Bondi has had to filter through them before they can allow them to see if the people actually purchased the product. They just explained that to the commenter and even offered to send a polish of the person's choice to them to try out! WHY are people being so difficult!? I even replied to the person to let them know that my review was 100% real and I'm not a Bondi employee!

She is being "difficult" on purpose because she's in that group. She has an entire thread recapping her posts to the Bondi page in the Haterade group. She seems very proud of herself. How sad that trolling on Facebook gives her a sense of accomplishment. How empty her life must be. 







They truly believe that Bondi left the reviews for themselves and they are stunned that they are actually getting refunds. A few still think they won't ever see their money despite Paypal telling them it's pending. The Kool-Aid is strong with this bunch, I tell ya!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 24, 2013)

Eh, they're probably reading these MUT posts as well.  I'm going to quit giving them the time of day and will instead think about all the lovely Bondi polishes coming my way in October!  :-D


----------



## Andi B (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eh, they're probably reading these MUT posts as well.  I'm going to quit giving them the time of day and will instead think about all the lovely Bondi polishes coming my way in October!  :-D
Agreed!  As entertaining as it has been, we should probably stop feeding the trolls!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 24, 2013)

I totally agree.  It will end when Bondi stops engaging.  Like I said, I understand a small company taking things personally.  I completely understand wanting to defend yourself from jerk offs with no lives.  I appreciate the humour and good karma in the "here, have a free bottle of polish" thing...I am seriously entertained by that btw... but if you want the crap to be over, stop engaging. 

How many customers do you have?  How many are happy?  Apparently only 32 are batshit crazy...why are they getting so much attention?  People hate being ignored and won't stick around very long if they are.

  Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Their departure would likely be hastened if Bondi would stop referring to them in replies. Bondi needs to carry on as if nothing ever happened. That includes allowing them to post their negative reviews. There are only 32 people in that group and not all of them are actively participating. The good reviews will always greatly outweigh the bad and I think most people are smart enough to catch on when someone starts a neg campaign. The attention is making them think they are more important than they actually are. As soon as they aren't getting the attention they so desperately want, they will move on to something else.


----------



## alpina0560 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just read the FB thread.  So painfully transparently a troll, and quite funny too.  However, it's made me think of some new polish names for ya, Richard:

-- Favorite Hallucination

-- You're the Scam

-- Peachy Goddess (may be trademarked)

-- Shame On You

HAHAHAHAHHA I just fell on the floor.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loving the last one! You inspired me to think about a couple names, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bondi should develop an iconic signature color, called *Bondi Girl *(kinda like everyone knows Stila Kitten, Nars Orgasm or MAC Russian Red). How cool would that be?

Also, if they have an unnamed dark green, like a hunter green, I can totally see it being called *Troll Patrol *



 
Love "Bondi Girl" !!


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 25, 2013)

> I just read the FB thread.Â  So painfully transparently a troll, and quite funny too.Â  However, it's made me think of some new polish names for ya, Richard: -- Favorite Hallucination -- You're the Scam -- Peachy Goddess (may be trademarked) -- Shame On You





> Paid Fans ;D





> Loving the last one! You inspired me to think about a couple names, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bondi should develop an iconic signature color, called *Bondi Girl* (kinda like everyone knows Stila Kitten, Nars Orgasm or MAC Russian Red). How cool would that be? Also, if they have an unnamed dark green, like a hunter green, I can totally see it being called *Troll PatrolÂ *:rofl2: Â


 I love those names!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 25, 2013)

> I just read the FB thread.Â  So painfully transparently a troll, and quite funny too.Â  However, it's made me think of some new polish names for ya, Richard: -- Favorite Hallucination -- You're the Scam -- Peachy Goddess (may be trademarked) -- Shame On You


 So. Very. Awesome!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did one yesterday for practice: geometric lines using a nail art brush. It's not perfect but looks good. I kinda don't wanna post that on Bondi's FB page bec the lines are *ahem* not so perfect. The thumb is perfect but as I went on next nail; I started getting a little impatient trying to finish so the pinkie is a little sloppy and thicker lines. Maybe bec my pinkie has smaller nail bed that I shouldn't press too hard with the brush or switch to a smaller size of brush. ðŸ˜•

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Everyone go post mani and polish collection pics on the bondi wall! Lets band together and flush out the trolls wooooooo!

Done! Posted my mani from the Flower day submission, it's one of my favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love all the pretty nails you girls have posted, and Lexxie there's noway anybody could tell you're a beginner, your manicure looks amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 25, 2013)

I love to see how everyone thinks that girl was Canadian but she was not. I've seen her on Julep swap group last year. So don't assume that all the trolling is Canadians.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 25, 2013)

> I love to see how everyone thinks that girl was Canadian but she was not. I've seen her on Julep swap group last year. So don't assume that all the trolling is Canadians.


 A troll is a troll, no matter the country. You must know her personally?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 25, 2013)

> I love to see how everyone thinks that girl was Canadian but she was not. I've seen her on Julep swap group last year. So don't assume that all the trolling is Canadians.


 Huh? I don't recall anyone even saying that she's Canadian???? Only guessing that she may because almost all of her friends are. What does that matter though? She was quite rude, making false claims and hating on some of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love to see how everyone thinks that girl was Canadian but she was not. I've seen her on Julep swap group last year. So don't assume that all the trolling is Canadians.

I'm in the Julep Swap group and she is not, nor has she ever posted in it.....but maybe she was using her stage name.....


----------



## angismith (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you awesome ladies and equally awesome Richard.......... for making me feel SO darn special!!! I "be" lovin' my Bondi family, lol ;-)   also thank you for all the quick recovery and well wishes for my son.  His accident was caused when he swerved his bike to avoid another student who stepped out in front of him, this in turn caused the bike chain to come loose and wrap around his leg and well, you can picture the rest..... Frankly, we've decided that this whole family should just stay away from any type of bikes even motorcycles. Last Wednesday (my son's accident was on a Wednesday also), we got the call that my husband's brother who lives up North had been in a wreck earlier that morning on his way to work. He was following a bit too close so when the truck in front of him stopped suddenly, he was thrown off of his motorcycle, breaking both arms with one of the arms being broken in multiple places, a broken leg and shattered knee cap. As soon as his surgeries are complete, he will have to live in a place for physical therapy for between 2 to 3 months. I didn't know that they had places to live in like that but it's probably because he doesn't have anyone to help him as much as he's going to need it. Doesn't seem like it but in so many ways, we're truly blessed........ With my son, some wonderful staff members stayed with him until he was transported to the hospital since we're about an hour and half driving time away. When we got there, he was almost ready to be discharged to come back home with us. With my brother-in-law.... we're lucky he's alive, the silly man wasn't wearing a helmet which shocks me because he's usually a very smart person but all common sense flew out the window that day!  Anyways, again thank you for making me feel welcome here while I'm in transition and able to start collecting my colors again! As I'm seeing.. there is some major league yummy eye candy in the form of new colors becoming available............
_Hey beach16sm! Angi here .... I had a spinal fusion about 4 years ago and had titanium rods and screws inserted in my lower disks. I was in the hospital for 9 days, heavilly doped up and diabetes was very insistent on skyrocketing my numbers ... I don't even remember the ride home when I was finally released ... I come home to the hospital bed that I had been in for six months before surgery.... completely incapable of evening turning over, much less basic things like bathroom usage, feeding, etc. After less than 24 hours, my husband called the insurance company and they sent out a representative from the nursing home. In our area, a lot of the nursing homes also double as physical therapy centers and you can live there while receiving your therapy. They kept me there for 5 weeks and it helped so much! It's not always the perfect solution, but it can be the right choice for short-term care. They got me on my feet and walking again ... but boy was I ready to come home when I did! Most people are scared or don't like the idea of a nursing home. Just wanted to point out that they are for more than just old people LOL! I read over my posts earlier and the sentence about my son just tore a ligament ... that should have said ONLY tore a ligament. That was when he was 15 and he will be 22 on Saturday. And I meant that I couldn't imagine the pain YOUR son must be in! Just warn him about how easy it is to become addicted to pain meds ... it took me a long time to turn loose of them after my surgery._

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get this....those facepalm-worthy, passive-aggressive comments you were reading....yeah, she's a member of a "I hate Bondi" group....she knows exactly what she's doing with those comments, she's just trying to stir up trouble. It's such a shame, really, I mean Bondi is doing everything they can to make things right, but nothing seems to satisfy. This is JUST nail polish, NOT the end of the...oh for heavens sake, you know what I'm saying LOL

_Unfreaking believable!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You must be joking....an I Hate Bondi Facebook Group? Some people really need to unplug the PC and focus on making some changes in their shitty lives instead of creating 'hate' groups on a social media website...and all over a few bottles of polish that are running a bit late. 

Seriously.

_That's what I thought, Scooby!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I REALLY hope he includes a bottle of "That Sh*t Cray"!!!





_RICHARD, you might want to order some extra stock of that beautiful brown for us to give as gifts when occasions arise! What's going on right now on FB - well, That Sh*t Cray! And it probably won't be the last time there's a disagreement online. People say and do such mean things now that they don't have to look at a person eye-to-eye...._

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*I have 2 Facebook pages. One is all people I know in "real life", the other is a mix of friends and total strangers that I added for games I used to play. I prefer the one with all of the strangers because it's less drama filled and, frankly, they're more interesting. lol*

 

_Miss Trix, I've been thinking of making another FB account l- one for all the nail and beauty and hair sites that I get updates from and another just for family and friends. B_ut _I just really hate the idea of having to sign in to my email and facebook account every time I use it. Is there another way that I don't know about?_

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Angi, we eased you in with Horny Mistress. Some of the suggestions I've been getting on email make me blush and that is VERY hard LOL

_For Horny Mistress, I decided to go with the definition of what comes between and man and his mattress ... The sexual connotations I don't mind .... I could probably come up with some pretty raunchy ones myself! ... I bet it's fun when you all have a staff meeting and start brainstorming for the perfect name ... I would like to be a fly on the wall there .... I'm sure whatever name you end up with for the red will be perfect!_


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 25, 2013)

> I'm in the Julep Swap group and she is not, nor has she ever posted in it.....but maybe she was using her stage name.....:moon:


 Omg. That emoji is killing me!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*I have 2 Facebook pages. One is all people I know in "real life", the other is a mix of friends and total strangers that I added for games I used to play. I prefer the one with all of the strangers because it's less drama filled and, frankly, they're more interesting. lol*

 

_Miss Trix, I've been thinking of making another FB account l- one for all the nail and beauty and hair sites that I get updates from and another just for family and friends. B_ut _I just really hate the idea of having to sign in to my email and facebook account every time I use it. Is there another way that I don't know about?_


I use Google Chrome as my browser because it allows you to create multiple user profiles. I can just switch back and forth between profiles to check my fb accounts and beauty subs I have multiple accounts for. As for my email accounts, I have them all forward everything to my main email account so I never have to check the others. I'm not sure if that's an option for all email providers though. 






You can read more about Google User Accounts here:

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2364824?hl=en


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



  Omg hilarious!!  Her "fake" friends look like they're from Canada so I'm guessing she is too....

What did actual non-irrational Canadians do to deserve this?


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 26, 2013)

> What did actual non-irrational Canadians do to deserve this?


 Monika, we learned over this past week that we have many many many more Canadians who are far from anything like the minority in the "Bondi New York Fans" group. The emails and calls and social media posts of support have been overwhelming and reaffirmed that there are decent people who have better things to do with their lives, than trolling and setting about misrepresenting Bondi New York. Sam Clydesdale, it's great to see you in this group. Perhaps you can give some facts to your allegations in the group? My staff who tell you that I pay for blog reviews, or the reason why you posted press releases from a business I exited in 2012 when it was sold? Ladies, I don't know about you but I am tired of this negative energy and the people who have the time to invest in tearing down an independent brand. I have and I always will continue to listen to your comments and your concerns. Don't ever feel that you're feedback is not valued. Just as you can build us up with your praise, you can tear us down with your criticism (just make sure it's rooted in the truth of your experience). Let's quit discussing this group of haters and refocus on what's important - mani's, swatches, our addiction to polish and the people who we surround ourselves with who support us, love us and encourage us to succeed. Some of you may disagree with this post, but it draws a hard line under the drama and we can hopefully move forward and look forward to the October color reveal this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 26, 2013)

Hooray for October color reveal!  October is my birthday month and since I had to skip Sept I may have to get 2 boxes to catch up with everyone! Lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Monika, we learned over this past week that we have many many many more Canadians who are far from anything like the minority in the "Bondi New York Fans" group. The emails and calls and social media posts of support have been overwhelming and reaffirmed that there are decent people who have better things to do with their lives, than trolling and setting about misrepresenting Bondi New York.

Sam Clydesdale, it's great to see you in this group. Perhaps you can give some facts to your allegations in the group? My staff who tell you that I pay for blog reviews, or the reason why you posted press releases from a business I exited in 2012 when it was sold?

Ladies, I don't know about you but I am tired of this negative energy and the people who have the time to invest in tearing down an independent brand.

I have and I always will continue to listen to your comments and your concerns. Don't ever feel that you're feedback is not valued. Just as you can build us up with your praise, you can tear us down with your criticism (just make sure it's rooted in the truth of your experience).

Let's quit discussing this group of haters and refocus on what's important - mani's, swatches, our addiction to polish and the people who we surround ourselves with who support us, love us and encourage us to succeed.

Some of you may disagree with this post, but it draws a hard line under the drama and we can hopefully move forward and look forward to the October color reveal this weekend


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 26, 2013)

> > What did actual non-irrational Canadians do to deserve this?
> 
> 
> Let's quit discussing this group of haters and refocus on what's important - mani's, swatches, our addiction to polish and the people who we surround ourselves with who support us, love us and encourage us to succeed.


 Well said Richard! I hope you felt the love on the Bondi FB page today as we reclaimed the space with your beautiful products and our creative manicures. I hope many more Bondi girls continue to join us and post more pics and positivity in support of your company!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank God. Too much drama is just exhausting! I hope everyone lets it drop.

Quote:Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Let's quit discussing this group of haters and refocus on what's important - mani's, swatches, our addiction to polish and the people who we surround ourselves with who support us, love us and encourage us to succeed.

Some of you may disagree with this post, but it draws a hard line under the drama and we can hopefully move forward and look forward to the October color reveal this weekend


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank God. Too much drama is just exhausting! I hope everyone lets it drop.
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Let's quit discussing this group of haters and refocus on what's important - mani's, swatches, our addiction to polish and the people who we surround ourselves with who support us, love us and encourage us to succeed.



Some of you may disagree with this post, but it draws a hard line under the drama and we can hopefully move forward and look forward to the October color reveal this weekend






I agree COMPLETELY.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 26, 2013)

Richard,

I don't know what is so bad about post reviews. Even ones from you last company as I said before to you what happens on the web stays on the web. Even this comment I am writing. I find it kind of sad you had to get someone from a secret group to give you info. Would you like if you told someone something about your ex boss to them would you like them to turn around and tell your ex boss. No I would not think you would. That my friend is tattling and I think I am above that. Let the Canadian girls have the moment to witch and complain. We have done this for all beauty boxes as I am sure my American counter partners have done. We have done it to Julep where we were mad at something that they said and cancel but came back 3 to 6 months later. Funny not all Canadian has cancel. You actually got more of the girls interested in my Canadian group interested in your company due to the drama. A lot of the started to sign up when the drama started. No it not because of the deal you offer to us. I also notice that a lot of Americans has canceled and asked for a refund. Why are the Canadian so important to you?  We only make of 33 million people compare to the USA who have over 300 hundred million people. A lot of the girls said they would come back. If you hired someone who is better suited for the facebook page. Richard why should you listen to people witching on Facebook page when you get someone to do it for you. I'm just saying. If the us Canadians were most of the subs for Bondi then I am sorry I promote your company in seven of my Canadian groups. I am sure you are asking if I ever bought one and the answer is no. When you came out with the monthly box it turn out to be the worst month of my life. My father was told he has heart cancer. So ever month is a struggle for me to make sure each month his extras are paid for . So I have no money for you or Julep. Yes I do own two of your polish which I think are fantastic. Anyway this message is going on and on and on. Just let the girls get it out of their system. They are not stoping any one from signing up for you. Just ask your spy or ninja or Agent 007.

Yours truly,

Samantha


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Monika, we learned over this past week that we have many many many more Canadians who are far from anything like the minority in the "Bondi New York Fans" group. The emails and calls and social media posts of support have been overwhelming and reaffirmed that there are decent people who have better things to do with their lives, than trolling and setting about misrepresenting Bondi New York.

Sam Clydesdale, it's great to see you in this group. Perhaps you can give some facts to your allegations in the group? My staff who tell you that I pay for blog reviews, or the reason why you posted press releases from a business I exited in 2012 when it was sold?

Ladies, I don't know about you but I am tired of this negative energy and the people who have the time to invest in tearing down an independent brand.

I have and I always will continue to listen to your comments and your concerns. Don't ever feel that you're feedback is not valued. Just as you can build us up with your praise, you can tear us down with your criticism (just make sure it's rooted in the truth of your experience).

Let's quit discussing this group of haters and refocus on what's important - mani's, swatches, our addiction to polish and the people who we surround ourselves with who support us, love us and encourage us to succeed.

Some of you may disagree with this post, but it draws a hard line under the drama and we can hopefully move forward and look forward to the October color reveal this weekend





Richard,

So sorry I didn't come here first. I just made a snipey remark on FB. My apologies ... I just gotta HATE haters.....but I will cease and desist just for YOU!


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loving the last one! You inspired me to think about a couple names, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bondi should develop an iconic signature color, called *Bondi Girl *(kinda like everyone knows Stila Kitten, Nars Orgasm or MAC Russian Red). How cool would that be?

Also, if they have an unnamed dark green, like a hunter green, I can totally see it being called *Troll Patrol *



 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd probably only have 17 friends too if I was that bitter hehe





Yup.  Don't sweat it Richard, people with ugly hearts shouldn't have pretty 

trying to get caught up and can't ......_OiiO_ ... LOVE THESE IDEAS and _Lolo22_.... WHAT A GREAT QUOTE! And everyone doing the 30 MANI-s, I can't BELIEVE how gorgeous and creative you are all being! AMAZING designs .... such talent you have!


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did one yesterday for practice: geometric lines using a nail art brush. It's not perfect but looks good. I kinda don't wanna post that on Bondi's FB page bec the lines are *ahem* not so perfect. The thumb is perfect but as I went on next nail; I started getting a little impatient trying to finish so the pinkie is a little sloppy and thicker lines. Maybe bec my pinkie has smaller nail bed that I shouldn't press too hard with the brush or switch to a smaller size of brush. ðŸ˜•

Funny how we all do things slightly different ... I'm left-handed and always start with my right pinkie and do the right hand and then go to my left pinkie, ending with my thumb. I've read all the tips about doing the non-dominant hand last and it makes sense, but old habits die hard! And Lexxie, you know you are a perfectionist ... admit it!!!


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First time to ever paint my nails red. Love Horny Mistress! The stamping isn't perfect but I like it








Sorry, Ash! Looked back at realize that love I was sending was supposed to be to you ... you did GOOD, GIRL!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 26, 2013)

Do you know what it is about doing the non-dominant hand last that's supposed to be better?  I always do it first and I the time I tried it last, it didn't turn out any better.  I don't get why first, last or whatever would even make a difference.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Funny how we all do things slightly different ... I'm left-handed and always start with my right pinkie and do the right hand and then go to my left pinkie, ending with my thumb. I've read all the tips about doing the non-dominant hand last and it makes sense, but old habits die hard! And Lexxie, you know you are a perfectionist ... admit it!!!


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I use Google Chrome as my browser because it allows you to create multiple user profiles. I can just switch back and forth between profiles to check my fb accounts and beauty subs I have multiple accounts for. As for my email accounts, I have them all forward everything to my main email account so I never have to check the others. I'm not sure if that's an option for all email providers though. 





You can read more about Google User Accounts here:

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2364824?hl=en

I use Google Chrome, too, but I admit I have not explored all its options ... I switched because the images load so much faster. On the family computer, I had user accounts set up for each person, but had passwords since I was the administrator. My brain just didn't connect that I could do the same here on my laptop ... give me the "duh" button for the day!!! Thanks so much for your help ... I wish all people would figure out that the younger generation does KNOW MORE than we could ever even imagined!


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

It wouldn't be a birthday without some NAIL POLISH! Haven't seen you on in awhile...look back at page 1 on this thread and you can see some upcoming sneak peeks for the months to come....


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Whoops ... I see you've already seen the sneak peeks ... I've got to quit commenting before I read EVERYTHING ...


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey Richard can you share what the assortment of finishes is like for October? The pics look like they all have some shimmer to them?  I cant really tell but maybe my eyes are just bad.

Lolo, They do all look like shimmers, but they are also not clear photos, so maybe it's just the filter making them all look shimmery....


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Donna, one theory I've read is that it's not as difficult to paint with the non-dominant hand if it is not wet with polish yet. I'm sure there are other theories, but I am too set in my ways to switch now! I've gone in the order that I do since I was old enough to remember ... it's just what feels natural to me.


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

RICHARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We NEED emails!!! We NEED emails! We NEED emails!!! C'mon, everybody, let's get a chant going. Who knows if there are trolls here, maybe there are witches here, too, than can help Bondi get out of the building early this week! (Love ya, Richard and team ....)


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 26, 2013)

Sam/Samantha, I am so very sorry about your father.  I hope he will feel better.  If you don't mind my asking, are you from QuÃ©bec?  My Canadian half is QuÃ©becois.


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOVE this!

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry, Ash! Looked back at realize that love I was sending was supposed to be to you ... you did GOOD, GIRL!

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  RICHARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We NEED emails!!! We NEED emails! We NEED emails!!! C'mon, everybody, let's get a chant going. Who knows if there are trolls here, maybe there are witches here, too, than can help Bondi get out of the building early this week! (Love ya, Richard and team ....)
How would that make the situation better?

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sam/Samantha, I am so very sorry about your father.  I hope he will feel better.  If you don't mind my asking, are you from QuÃ©bec?  My Canadian half is QuÃ©becois.  
No Silver I am from BC. My grandparents are from Quebec.


----------



## springerl (Sep 26, 2013)

> Just wanted to splash a little color into this convo...these are my 'metallic nails' from the 30 mani marathon. One coat of Bondi Botanical Beauty and three layers of alternating metallic purple and blue stamping in a camo design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Very cool! I love the color combo!


----------



## springerl (Sep 26, 2013)

​


> And now, yes, as an "embarrassed for these people Canadian" &lt;&lt;&lt; yeah it is a thing!!!, I will join in the "stop feeding the trolls" campaign. I'm all happy with my black &amp; white mani with Top of the Rock, and stamping experiment #2, which is still going strong on day 6 (though this is the original photo, it really is about the same). Yeah, yeah, I'll get to metallics soon enough... :icon_chee Maybe tomorrow.. This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## springerl (Sep 26, 2013)

> First time to ever paint my nails red. Love Horny Mistress! The stamping isn't perfect but I like it :icon_chee


I think it's lovely!


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How would that make the situation better?

No Silver I am from BC. My grandparents are from Quebec.

I liked back at your previous post ... wow, I didn't even know there was such a thing as heart cancer and I've had a zillion tests of the heart the past two months! Maybe that's what's wrong with mine? What are your dad's symptoms?

I don't think I recognize your name? Hi, Sam ... I'm Angi. A Bondi original fan girl ... How about you? We are waiting for an email from Bondi to select our colors for October. That would definitely help our immediate situation by giving us some good, fun, friendly, encouraging, positive, juicy bottles of nail polish that will make our eyes glaze over and we will develop into zombies as we lose sleep trying to decide how to possibly explain ANOTHER three boxes of polish because we couldn't make up our minds AGAIN ......


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry,, that should have said ... I LOOKED back ...


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello Angi,

Chest pains and hard couching. He also said its like his heart is being crush and high build up of water around the heart more then normal. He also has a hard time breathing.


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Angi,

Chest pains and hard couching. He also said its like his heart is being crush and high build up of water around the heart more then normal. He also has a hard time breathing.

Sounds awful ... that's definitely not my problem. Saw a new cardiologist this week. He has me keeping a log of my symptoms for a month before he does anything at all ... was hoping to have answers by now. Is your dad in the hospital or a long-term care facility? It must be so sad to watch him struggle ... sending a prayer for you both. 

Back to Bondi .... what are your favorite/favorites of the sneak peeks of October colors? I think my favorite is probably Haters Gonna Hate.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm loving all of the stamping manis! I've got some plates on the way &amp; I'm glad Bondis work well with stamping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm loving all of the stamping manis! I've got some plates on the way &amp; I'm glad Bondis work well with stamping.





I've got stamping stuff on my Christmas Wish List .... can you give me some idea of what kind of stamper to go with?


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've got stamping stuff on my Christmas Wish List .... can you give me some idea of what kind of stamper to go with?
I kind of like the Konad brand nail stamping plates.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 26, 2013)

Â 

Back to Bondi .... what are your favorite/favorites of the sneak peeks of October colors? I think my favorite is probably Haters Gonna Hate.

I like haters gonna Hate. I really love the name for Cuff me. It kinda of sound naughty like 50 shades of grey naughty.


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd probably only have 17 friends too if I was that bitter hehe





Yup.  Don't sweat it Richard, people with ugly hearts shouldn't have pretty polish.

Thank you LoLo22


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kind of like the Konad brand nail stamping plates.

Can you use any brand of stamper with a different brand's plates?


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Can you use any brand of stamper with a different brand's plates?
I think the stamper does not matter. I have one from Essence and it works fine on my konad plates.


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  
Back to Bondi .... what are your favorite/favorites of the sneak peeks of October colors? I think my favorite is probably Haters Gonna Hate.



Quote:  I like haters gonna Hate. I really love the name for Cuff me. It kinda of sound naughty like 50 shades of grey naughty.
Someone earlier in the thread mentioned using that one with Like a Lady so she could say "Cuff Me Like a Lady." All the hoopla surrounding Shades of Grey has flooded the hospital delivery rooms the past week or so .... looks like the author forget to include anything about CONTRACEPTION or DECEPTION or whatever the word is......


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Heads up ladies, someone just posted on the Facebook page that Bondi is a scam and they'll never send you products.....oh heavens to betsy!





I am amazed at how much time some people have to hate on a service they've never experienced.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just read the FB thread.  So painfully transparently a troll, and quite funny too.  However, it's made me think of some new polish names for ya, Richard:

-- Favorite Hallucination

-- You're the Scam

-- Peachy Goddess (may be trademarked)

-- *Shame On You*
Loving the last one! You inspired me to think about a couple names, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bondi should develop an iconic signature color, called *Bondi Girl *(kinda like everyone knows Stila Kitten, Nars Orgasm or MAC Russian Red). How cool would that be?

Also, if they have an unnamed dark green, like a hunter green, I can totally see it being called *Troll Patrol *


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First time to ever paint my nails red. Love Horny Mistress! The stamping isn't perfect but I like it










Looks great!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Sep 27, 2013)

> Â Back to Bondi .... what are your favorite/favorites of the sneak peeks of October colors? I think my favorite is probably Haters Gonna Hate.


 I like haters gonna Hate. I really love the name for Cuff me. It kinda of sound naughty like 50 shades of grey naughty. Welcome to the group Sam! I was thinking the same thing about cuff me. Haha. Can't wait to get that and haters gonna hate in my grubby paws!


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 27, 2013)

Is it the weekend yet?  I'm ready to start stalking my inbox for the Bondi October selection e-mail!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it the weekend yet?  I'm ready to start stalking my inbox for the Bondi October selection e-mail!  





Jess, Bondi posted on FB a little while ago that they were working on the finishing touches to the email and may get it out today, but definitely this weekend. So .... the STALK begins ...


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Jess, Bondi posted on FB a little while ago that they were working on the finishing touches to the email and may get it out today, but definitely this weekend. So .... the STALK begins ... 

Thanks, I don't have Facebook, so sometimes I miss out on information.


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks, I don't have Facebook, so sometimes I miss out on information.  

I'm in the same situation with Twitter and Instagram and Pinterest. I miss everything that is posted on those social medias.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm in the same situation with Twitter and Instagram and Pinterest. I miss everything that is posted on those social medias.

OMG!  The only one I do have is Pinterest!  I love Pinterest!  There is no drama and negativity on Pinterest!  I had Twitter, Facebook and Instagram, but I closed all my accounts about 3 months ago and have not looked back.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 27, 2013)

> OMG! Â The only one I do have is Pinterest! Â I love Pinterest! Â There is no drama and negativity on Pinterest! Â I had Twitter, Facebook and Instagram, but I closed all my accounts about 3 months ago and have not looked back. Â


 I'm with you! I do Pinterest &amp; Twitter, but FB was killing me. So much negativity &amp; mob mentality. Can't stand it.


----------



## Smileys (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Jess, Bondi posted on FB a little while ago that they were working on the finishing touches to the email and may get it out today, but definitely this weekend. So .... the STALK begins ... 

Thanks for the info!  I am definitely stalking my email now!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OMG!  The only one I do have is Pinterest!  I love Pinterest!  There is no drama and negativity on Pinterest!  I had Twitter, Facebook and Instagram, but I closed all my accounts about 3 months ago and have not looked back.  

i have a Pinterest account, I just don't use it. I thought I was going to love it, but my old computer did not like it for some reason. And I messed up on setting up my options and topics so it's there but unused. They send me an email once a week about posts I may like, but I just haven't taken the time to set it back up since it gained in popularity (I signed up when it was still by invitation only).


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm with you! I do Pinterest &amp; Twitter, but FB was killing me. So much negativity &amp; mob mentality. Can't stand it.

Whew, I know, Jessica! Been caught up in the hate this morning. You wouldn't believe the things the admins of the Bondi Hate Group have posted in my private messages! They are SICK....


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm with you! I do Pinterest &amp; Twitter, but FB was killing me. So much negativity &amp; mob mentality. Can't stand it.

Whew, I know, Jessica! Been caught up in the hate this morning. You wouldn't believe the things the admins of the Bondi Hate Group have posted in my private messages! They are SICK....


Wait, WHAT?! They are sending you private messages?


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Wait, WHAT?! They are sending you private messages? 
That's just weird... However, that further proves our point that those women are crazy and have nothing better to do with their time.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Whew, I know, Jessica! Been caught up in the hate this morning. You wouldn't believe the things the admins of the Bondi Hate Group have posted in my private messages! They are SICK....

Angi, darlin', you can report them for harassing you. I definitely think you should!


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 27, 2013)

Did anyone get their vouchers yet that were referred to in the last email? Just making sure I didn't miss it.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone get their vouchers yet that were referred to in the last email? Just making sure I didn't miss it.

Not yet. They're working on the emails I think.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Jess, Bondi posted on FB a little while ago that they were working on the finishing touches to the email and may get it out today, but definitely this weekend. So .... the STALK begins ... 
Just call me Stalky McStalkStalk!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

> > I'm with you! I do Pinterest
> 
> 
> Whew, I know, Jessica! Been caught up in the hate this morning. You wouldn't believe the things the admins of the Bondi Hate Group have posted in my private messages! They are SICK....


 Oh my gosh! That is totally unacceptable and ridiculous. Report them for sure. I'm so sorry Angi!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Back to polish!

Does anyone know how Strawberry Fields compares to Julep's Nan (shade wise) ??


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Back to polish!

Does anyone know how Strawberry Fields compares to Julep's Nan (shade wise) ?? 

Good question, they do seem like dupes. From the swatches I've seen, it looks like Nan is more of a light brick red and Strawberry Fields is a strawberry smoothie red. Does that make sense?


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Back to polish!

Does anyone know how Strawberry Fields compares to Julep's Nan (shade wise) ?? 

Good question, they do seem like dupes. From the swatches I've seen, it looks like Nan is more of a light brick red and Strawberry Fields is a strawberry smoothie red. Does that make sense?


Yeah, I'm sensing a bit more orange in SF than Nan too. Guess I might just have to get it and compare in person then :-D


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Good question, they do seem like dupes. From the swatches I've seen, it looks like Nan is more of a light brick red and Strawberry Fields is a strawberry smoothie red. Does that make sense?

......and now I want a Strawberry Smoothie.....lol MMmmmmmmm


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I'm sensing a bit more orange in SF than Nan too. Guess I might just have to get it and compare in person then :-D

Great idea! If you don't mind posting a comparison swatch, I would love to see them together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I'm sensing a bit more orange in SF than Nan too. Guess I might just have to get it and compare in person then :-D

Great idea! If you don't mind posting a comparison swatch, I would love to see them together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If I do, I definitely will! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Good question, they do seem like dupes. From the swatches I've seen, it looks like Nan is more of a light brick red and Strawberry Fields is a strawberry smoothie red. Does that make sense?

......and now I want a Strawberry Smoothie.....lol MMmmmmmmm


I know, right? I might have to make some with lunch this afternoon if we still have strawberries left.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Back to polish!

Does anyone know how Strawberry Fields compares to Julep's Nan (shade wise) ?? 

Hold that thought...


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 27, 2013)

Nan could be SF's dusty, older cousin. They have some similarities but SF is definitely a much more vivacious color.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

I guess those crazies can't handle the truth, because my comment was suddenly deleted by Facebook AKA they probably begged their fellow group members to flag it.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess those crazies can't handle the truth, because my comment was suddenly deleted by Facebook AKA they probably begged their fellow group members to flag it.

What did you say?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

> I guess those crazies can't handle the truth, because my comment was suddenly deleted by FacebookÂ AKA they probably begged their fellow group members to flag it.


 I my opinion, that whole thread should be deleted. Along with every other defamatory and antagonist comment they choose to post. Its all so ridiculous that it isn't worthy of our or Bondi's time.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What did you say?

Actually, not much at all. I said that Bondi had all the rights to delete the comments with false/defamatory info, like the ones where a lady called them a scam and that people will never receive their polishes, or where those crazies kept insisting that Ashley and other supporters are paid Facebook fans. So, in a way, I guess it's very convenient for them if that comment is deleted so other people see only their side of the story. I might have sounded a little condenscending by inserting *honey* in the middle of the post, but that's about it. I certainly did not throw insults left and right or use swear words, like the person I was replying to did when talking to Ashley and Angi.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 27, 2013)

I did not see the point of you guys commenting on someone's post. I kind of find it a bit trolling. Its just throwing more oil on the fire. Also I think James on the Bondi page is not really helping anything. Let the company handle themselves. Why be apart of a drama war that is not your own. Your only going to get burned. Like when I comment in the Julep group to a girl about just wiping off spilled items from a warehouse sale. She was not happy to hear that.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did not see the point of you guys commenting on someone's post. I kind of find it a bit trolling. Its just throwing more oil on the fire. Also I think James on the Bondi page is not really helping anything. Let the company handle themselves. Why be apart of a drama war that is not your own. Your only going to get burned. Like when I comment in the Julep group to a girl about just wiping off spilled items from a warehouse sale. She was not happy to hear that.
Spilled items? Did she get a shipment that had spilled polish and I just had the same thing happen to me! (not Julep). I WANT to email the company to ask about getting a new one, but it really may not be worth it. There's about half of the polish left in the bottle, which I'm ok with, but there's polish ALL over the outside!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

> Â  Nan could be SF's dusty, older cousin. They have some similarities but SF is definitely a much more vivacious color.Â


 Thanks Trix!! Definitely close but I love them both.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spilled items? Did she get a shipment that had spilled polish and I just had the same thing happen to me! (not Julep). I WANT to email the company to ask about getting a new one, but it really may not be worth it. There's about half of the polish left in the bottle, which I'm ok with, but there's polish ALL over the outside
Its was grapefruit body scrub. I had the same thing happen to me and a damp cloth with a bit of vinegar would clean up the mess in no time.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did not see the point of you guys commenting on someone's post. I kind of find it a bit trolling. Its just throwing more oil on the fire. Also I think James on the Bondi page is not really helping anything. Let the company handle themselves. Why be apart of a drama war that is not your own. Your only going to get burned. Like when I comment in the Julep group to a girl about just wiping off spilled items from a warehouse sale. She was not happy to hear that.

Oh lord, I remember that! She went full on nuclear over your comments! I originally understood where she was coming from but she lost my support when she started attacking other people for offering an opinion.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its was grapefruit body scrub. I had the same thing happen to me and a damp cloth with a bit of vinegar would clean up the mess in no time.

Vinegar! Silly me, I didn't even think to try that! Thanks for the tip




I only lost about 2.5 ml of polish, I'd hate to email and ask for a replacement for something so small. Once I clean it up, I'll be happy with it.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 27, 2013)

Cheshire,

The only reason I made the Canadian swap group for Canadians only was due to the mass swap lifting in Julep Swap that happen 6/7 months ago.

I want a place that I could swap in peace and not worry about being swap lifted. Since the mods in the Julep group just brush it off like its nothing.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Vinegar! Silly me, I didn't even think to try that! Thanks for the tip



I only lost about 2.5 ml of polish, I'd hate to email and ask for a replacement for something so small. Once I clean it up, I'll be happy with it.




No problem Vinegar is amazing. Its also great for cleaning bathroom titles.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cheshire,

The only reason I made the Canadian swap group for Canadians only was due to the mass swap lifting in Julep Swap that happen 6/7 months ago.

I want a place that I could swap in peace and not worry about being swap lifted. Since the mods in the Julep group just brush it off like its nothing.
I was only referring to the group called: "Bondi New York Fans ". That totally makes sense though! lol, that's such a funny term - swap lifted! It's like cartjacked! I'm not even sure where the group is you're referring to, is it on Facebook?





Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No problem Vinegar is amazing. Its also great for cleaning bathroom titles.

OOooooooo, I must try this soon!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

Time to post some more Bondi Girl pics and manis on their page.....I'm preparing mine right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was only referring to the group called: "Bondi New York Fans ". That totally makes sense though! lol, that's such a funny term - swap lifted! It's like cartjacked! I'm not even sure where the group is you're referring to, is it on Facebook?






OOooooooo, I must try this soon!
Swap lifted means you trade with another person and you never get the item that was promised to you for your item.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Swap lifted means you trade with another person and you never get the item that was promised to you for your item.

Yup, that's just not cool....at all!


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 27, 2013)

It's Friday! So some updates.

1). Selection email for the October box will be going out tomorrow evening,

2). This will be followed up at the same time with the voucher email.

There are three colors that are the feature of the October box, but we are actually launching five. You will be able to select from the existing Spring/Summer and Fall/Winter collections as well as opting for any or most of the new colors for October.

Let me know if you have any questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Rich


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

Rainbow Rhinestones: Featuring Bondi new York


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 27, 2013)

@Scooby that is a great mani!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Scooby that is a great mani!

Thanks!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

Mine too!  I MUST have that RIGHTNOWTHISMINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
what are your favorite/favorites of the sneak peeks of October colors? I think my favorite is probably Haters Gonna Hate.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

Haha!  In the books there was a lot of opening of condoms and a trip to the doctor for birth control.  I would have thought those books resulted in lots of trips to the bathroom for a little "me time" than more coital bliss lol.

PS:  I hated those books so much!  She acted like a 2 year old...certainly not old enough to even have sex.  If I had to hear from her (Oh My!) inner goddess one more time, I think I was gonna find the author and beat her with her own poorly written book!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Someone earlier in the thread mentioned using that one with Like a Lady so she could say "Cuff Me Like a Lady." All the hoopla surrounding Shades of Grey has flooded the hospital delivery rooms the past week or so .... looks like the author forget to include anything about CONTRACEPTION or DECEPTION or whatever the word is......


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 27, 2013)

I won a bottle of Bondi City Slicker on Facebook. Shipping was really fast, it was shipped Tuesday and it arrived Thursday. The formula is amazing, I am in love. Definitely what I needed to convince me I really have to have a Bondi subscription.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won a bottle of Bondi City Slicker on Facebook. Shipping was really fast, it was shipped Tuesday and it arrived Thursday. The formula is amazing, I am in love. Definitely what I needed to convince me I really have to have a Bondi subscription.

Congrats! It really is an amazing formula.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha!  In the books there was a lot of opening of condoms and a trip to the doctor for birth control.  I would have thought those books resulted in lots of trips to the bathroom for a little "me time" than more coital bliss lol.

PS:  I hated those books so much!  She acted like a 2 year old...certainly not old enough to even have sex.  If I had to hear from her (Oh My!) inner goddess one more time, I think I was gonna find the author and beat her with her own poorly written book!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Someone earlier in the thread mentioned using that one with Like a Lady so she could say "Cuff Me Like a Lady." All the hoopla surrounding Shades of Grey has flooded the hospital delivery rooms the past week or so .... looks like the author forget to include anything about CONTRACEPTION or DECEPTION or whatever the word is......

Yep, LOTS of emphasis on safe sex and Birth Control. 

I love those books...I'm halfway through book 2 after reading them all once already.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

I so agree with you, hon.  I wish people would just seriously stop.  I know people say stuff that tweak other people but I truly wish they would just disengage and ignore!  If it's ignored, it stops.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I my opinion, that whole thread should be deleted. Along with every other defamatory and antagonist comment they choose to post. Its all so ridiculous that it isn't worthy of our or Bondi's time.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

I love this!  The little circles really make it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rainbow Rhinestones: Featuring Bondi new York


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this!  The little circles really make it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rainbow Rhinestones: Featuring Bondi new York
Thanks! I used dental floss picks just for fun to see how it would look lol!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha!  In the books there was a lot of opening of condoms and a trip to the doctor for birth control.  I would have thought those books resulted in lots of trips to the bathroom for a little "me time" than more coital bliss lol.

PS:  I hated those books so much!  She acted like a 2 year old...certainly not old enough to even have sex.  If I had to hear from her (Oh My!) inner goddess one more time, I think I was gonna find the author and beat her with her own poorly written book!

You might enjoy this...

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/340987215

 

This one is hysterical too...   http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/315616160


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yep, LOTS of emphasis on safe sex and Birth Control. 

I love those books...I'm halfway through book 2 after reading them all once already.

I did not love them.  I cringed every time I saw some woman post about how wonderful Christian Grey is and how they want a man just like him.  He reads as a text book domestic abuser.  I thought the writing was like something a horny adolescent would write...in other words, completely immature.  The repetition was crazy stupid.

From a review on Amazon:

Ana says "Jeez" 81 times and "oh my" 72 times. She "blushes" or "flushes" 125 times, including 13 that are "scarlet," 6 that are "crimson," and one that is "stars and stripes red." (I can't even imagine.) Ana "peeks up" at Christian 13 times, and there are 9 references to Christian's "hooded eyes," 7 to his "long index finger," and 25 to how "hot" he is (including four recurrences of the epic declarative sentence "He's so freaking hot."). Christian's "mouth presses into a hard line" 10 times. Characters "murmur" 199 times, "mutter" 49 times, and "whisper" 195 times (doesn't anyone just talk?), "clamber" on/in/out of things 21 times, and "smirk" 34 times. Christian and Ana also "gasp" 46 times and experience 18 "breath hitches," suggesting a need for prompt intervention by paramedics. Finally, in a remarkable bit of symmetry, our hero and heroine exchange 124 "grins" and 124 "frowns"... which, by the way, seems an awful lot of frowning for a woman who experiences "intense," "body-shattering," "delicious," "violent," "all-consuming," "turbulent," "agonizing" and "exhausting" orgasms on just about every page.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

LOL...to each their own


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 27, 2013)

> Thanks! I used dental floss picks just for fun to see how it would look lol!


 That's awesome. I looks like some interesting wall art!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh wow!  I never thought to do that.  What a qick and great way to make lines!  I'm putting that one in my  "other people are more creative than me so why bother to think up something clever on my own" bag of tricks.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! I used dental floss picks just for fun to see how it would look lol!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't mean to post and leave, but I had lots of information gathering to do. I would like to say I was a big enough person to just ignore the trolls, but I took the initiative to report Jolene Crowley's comment re: Walmart shopping when I asked her why she was here (on Bondi's page). I don't know if Bondi or FB took down that thread, but I think your comment was part of that thread, OiiO.

When Jolene didn't want to answer my question, she sent me a private message on FB. Which led to access to the link to THEIR group which allowed me to collect enough information to report them all to FB. FB says the posts on their page do not constitute bullying or harassment. I have written to Facebook with a list of their names and explained that they are posting under their individual names on other pages to avoid being stopped in their harassment campaign. Their admins are Doug Hutt and Marisha S. Brooks.

And one of the recently added members is our very own Sam Clysdale who showed up in our threads here last night. Sam, are you spying or straddling the fence? Tell your friends that we are through with them. We have taken the appropriate steps to move forward and we will. 

Richard, I feel like you are in full rights of FB's policies to block these people who are just there to make trouble. I don't know if the other ladies agree with me, but that seems to be the best solution. If they want to come back with different names and continue the hate, then that's just more information we can gather.

In the meantime, ladies, how many times have you checked your email this afternoon??? C'mon, fess up .... 3 times .... 6 times .... more? .... keeping your email tab open to see when you get a new email .... ???  The countdown is ON! 





Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess those crazies can't handle the truth, because my comment was suddenly deleted by Facebook AKA they probably begged their fellow group members to flag it.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I my opinion, that whole thread should be deleted. Along with every other defamatory and antagonist comment they choose to post. Its all so ridiculous that it isn't worthy of our or Bondi's time.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did not see the point of you guys commenting on someone's post. I kind of find it a bit trolling. Its just throwing more oil on the fire. Also I think James on the Bondi page is not really helping anything. Let the company handle themselves. Why be apart of a drama war that is not your own. Your only going to get burned. Like when I comment in the Julep group to a girl about just wiping off spilled items from a warehouse sale. She was not happy to hear that.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 27, 2013)

And how many times did she look down at her hands? They really are very poorly written books.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 27, 2013)

Can we please drop the Facebook drahmah?  I come here to read about polish and get away from that.  It comes down to the basic internet rule:  stop feeding the trolls.  One cannot win with them.  No matter what is posted in response, they will take issue with it and twist your words.  If you say the world is round they'll argue with you just for the sake of arguing.

I have to be on FB for my blog, but believe me, if I didn't have that blog I'd never look there.  FB has lots of good content and pictures but a lotta trash too.

NOW, what's everybody going to wear on their nails this weekend?  I just put on Tavern on the for the first time and LOVE IT.


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won a bottle of Bondi City Slicker on Facebook. Shipping was really fast, it was shipped Tuesday and it arrived Thursday. The formula is amazing, I am in love. Definitely what I needed to convince me I really have to have a Bondi subscription.

Bonita, isn't it an awesome color? It was like the stepchild no one likes as we introduced it with our Spring/Summer collection, but now we're getting into the colder months, people are LOVING it. Feel free to share swatches on our fan page or on here xoxo


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
  When Jolene didn't want to answer my question, she sent me a private message on FB. Which led to access to the link to THEIR group which allowed me to collect enough information to report them all to FB. FB says the posts on their page do not constitute bullying or harassment. I have written to Facebook with a list of their names and explained that they are posting under their individual names on other pages to avoid being stopped in their harassment campaign. Their admins are Doug Hutt and Marisha S. Brooks.

And *one of the recently added members is our very own Sam Clysdale* who showed up in our threads here last night. Sam, are you spying or straddling the fence? Tell your friends that we are through with them. We have taken the appropriate steps to move forward and we will. 

This picture describes my feelings right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh well, either way it's their loss for hating on such amazing nail polish company.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can we please drop the Facebook drahmah?  I come here to read about polish and get away from that.  It comes down to the basic internet rule:  stop feeding the trolls.  One cannot win with them.  No matter what is posted in response, they will take issue with it and twist your words.  If you say the world is round they'll argue with you just for the sake of arguing.

I have to be on FB for my blog, but believe me, if I didn't have that blog I'd never look there.  FB has lots of good content and pictures but a lotta trash too.

NOW, what's everybody going to wear on their nails this weekend?  I just put on Tavern on the for the first time and LOVE IT.

Well, right now I'm wearing a heathen butter LONDON La Moss from my September Ipsy bag, and I'll probably keep it until the end of the weekend. I'm just really not in the mood to paint my nails because I had to chop them so short recently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, right now I'm wearing a heathen butter LONDON La Moss from my September Ipsy bag, and I'll probably keep it until the end of the weekend. I'm just really not in the mood to paint my nails because I had to chop them so short recently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Beautiful !  And I think your nails are a very pretty length.  I actually prefer shorter nails for dark polish -- not so witchy looking.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 27, 2013)

> Well, right now I'm wearing a heathen butter LONDON La Moss from my September Ipsy bag, and I'll probably keep it until the end of the weekend. I'm just really not in the mood to paint my nails because I had to chop them so short recently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







I'm wearing elf Cherry Bomb. I'm not going to change it for the weekend either. I just painted them last night v


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I'm wearing elf Cherry Bomb. I'm not going to change it for the weekend either. I just painted them last night v

What a lovely color!


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Angi,

I am sorry that you have been drawn into this drama and ladies you are correct, if we do not feed the trolls, they will starve and hopefully die. There will always be individuals that we cannot please and perhaps are a dollar short and a day late.

This week we have been distracted, but we have lots of material to use as inspiration for colors, names and collection themes. I guess we could call it a painful creative process?

It is 6pm on a Friday night and I feel that I need to pour a glass of wine (because I am a drunk in case you didn't know).

We've been distracted, but success is the biggest two fingers up that you can give to your haters. Success that we have because of people like you. With that said, I have instructed my team and this includes myself, to no longer engage people who have no sense of reason. We shall be banning anyone that deliberately seeks to cause problems and anyone who breaches our House Rules that we will be putting up soon.

I want to hear your complaints and your feedback. So don't feel that you cannot post on our page because I want you to. You can also reach me on here, via email - [email protected], or on twitter @gthambeauty.

Enjoy your Friday and your weekend. I will be checking in throughout the weekend to answer any questions you guys might have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Peace &amp; love

Rich xox


----------



## lovepink (Sep 27, 2013)

I need to paint my nails.  Since I have never worn any of my Bondi polishes (please don't be mad, or throw things!) other than swatches I am going to wear all of them!  It will either be really pretty or a disaster!  I am not nearly as skilled in the nail department as a lot of you ladies!


----------



## autopilot (Sep 28, 2013)

...and... I'm caught up. Now to stalk the email inbox!


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 28, 2013)

I really haven't been stalking my email because today we took the new puppy to Bass Pro Shop for the first time. She did great! I even got her to sit and watch me even with all the distractions!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 28, 2013)

DYING for an email over here!!  Most important part of my Saturday night


----------



## skylite (Sep 28, 2013)

At this point I've pretty much given up hope of an email this evening. It's 10 pm est. that's a reasonable cut off in my book. -.-


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm still holding onto some hope that the email comes out soon.  It's only 7:15pm here in AZ so I've got time.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 28, 2013)

Well, I must admit that I am disappointed I have not received an email and it is now 10:45 pm. It's not the end of the world, but I was looking forward to picking out some pretties.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 28, 2013)

I've been busy all day today &amp; now I'm winding down. I was going to find my Bondi email in my inbox, but, alas, no email. :*( Hope it comes tomorrow.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

At this point I've pretty much given up hope of an email this evening. It's 10 pm est. that's a reasonable cut off in my book. -.-

Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do hope that it will be in my inbox when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## yunii (Sep 28, 2013)

I have not receive the email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alterkate (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I thought I'd share a pic of my Bondi boys today. My 8 yo chose Blue Skies and my 6 yo wanted Fuschia-istic and Starry Night on alternating fingers.





Love your Bondi Boys!! My 6 year old painstakingly picked out every color in perfect rainbow order for his toes, and then a major glitterfest on his fingers! There was plenty of Bondi representation, but, sadly, I didn't get a picture. He was so excited to show all his friends at school! Thankfully, there were only a couple of comments about "boys can't wear nail polish" but my proud little guy just said "Well, I'm wearing it so I guess they can!"


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

I got up to check for an email. Then I remembered that they were working on a new computer system for this month that will have accounts and everything with some bells and whistles, I'm sure. I am betting that is some major hangup in its debut and Richard is probably having kittens....


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Sep 28, 2013)

LOVE the Bondi Boys!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thankfully, there were only a couple of comments about "boys can't wear nail polish" but my proud little guy just said "Well, I'm wearing it so I guess they can!" 







Your son is awesome. There's absolutely no reason why a boy can't wear nail polish, or makeup for that matter. His confidence is great, and good on you for supporting him!


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

No inside information, but if you go to Bondi's Home page (not Facebook), the banner that used to say 20 Shades of Sexy is now sliding with 4 images ... one of which is new regarding Pantone's Color of the Year ... and this one that says basically, "Please be patient." Sorry the image did not capture as big as the screen.





As I guessed (and have come to expect from Bondi), they are trying to debut a better site for us to make our selections this month. And the best site upgrades come in the wee hours of the mornings. See you tomorrow, ladies and Bondi Boys, too!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I was out yesterday. Here it is http://lovinglifefun.blogspot.ca/
Is it supposed to look like this?


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 29, 2013)

> Love your Bondi Boys!! My 6 year old painstakingly picked out every color in perfect rainbow order for his toes, and then a major glitterfest on his fingers! There was plenty of Bondi representation, but, sadly, I didn't get a picture. He was so excited to show all his friends at school! Thankfully, there were only a couple of comments about "boys can't wear nail polish" but my proud little guy just said "Well, I'm wearing it so I guess they can!"Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I let my boys wear polish all summer, but during school I have only been letting them wear it on weekends. They are fine with that, if they really wanted to wear it to school, I would let them though. My 6 yo's favorite color is pink so he has several pink shirts and had to teach the kids at school that boys can wear pink. lol They are now going to the same school I went to from 3rd grade up, and I was bullied incessantly. Actually, apart from my clothes (I dressed straight out of the page of Seventeen, which wasn't cool in the rural Midwest) the thing I got bullied about a ton was my nail polish. On those days it was clear, pink, or red, but I managed to find purple, blue, yellow, and orange around Halloween and wore them all the time. I guess I was just way before my time and much, much too cool for school.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe out boys are before their time too! I'd love to see guys in nail polish!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 29, 2013)

I have to say I am getting a little disappointed with all of this.  I understand the September boxes going out late and the growing pains of a new company.  Where my disappointment is laying is in promises that are not kept and dates continually changing. First we were told boxes shipped the first week of September then some time the second week or third week. Then there was an issue with the formula and it would be October.   We received the email that said the boxes were not going out on time and to compensate us they were giving us different levels of vouchers with in the next 5 days. I received that email on the 18th it is now the 29th that is 11 days latter.  we were told we would get info Friday then Saturday now it is Sunday morning and we have not heard anything.  September is my first month with bondi. I did buy 2 polishes to make sure I liked them and I do I love them that is why I took the leap and signed up for the subscription.  For me a $20 subscription is a lot of money I canceled other subs and cut back on things to afford my new nail polish habit. I honestly feel like all I've gotten is empty promises. I know Richard is very active on this board and is all about CS, and trust me I'm not a hater in the least.  I just feel a little let down by promises that are made and not kept. Please don't tell us a day some thing is going to happen if you can't make it happen by that date.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it supposed to look like this?




We're thinking the same thing, Donna.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 29, 2013)

> I have to say I am getting a little disappointed with all of this.Â  I understand the September boxes going out lateÂ and the growing pains of a new company.Â  Where my disappointment is laying is in promises that are not kept and dates continually changing. First we were told boxes shipped the first week of September then some time the second week or third week.Â Then there wasÂ an issue with the formula and it would be October.Â Â  We received the email that said the boxes were not going out on time and to compensate us they were giving us different levels of vouchers with in the next 5 days. I received that email on the 18th it is now the 29th that is 11 days latter.Â  we were told we would get info Friday then Saturday now it is Sunday morning and we have not heard anything.Â  September is my first month with bondi. I did buy 2 polishes to make sure I liked them and I do I love them that is why I took the leap and signed up for the subscription.Â  For me a $20 subscription is a lot of money I canceled other subs and cut back on things to afford my new nail polish habit.Â I honestly feel like all I've gotten is empty promises. I know Richard is very active on this board and is all about CS, and trust me I'm not a hater in the least.Â  I just feel a little let down by promises that are made and not kept. Please don't tell us a day some thing is going to happen if you can't make it happen by that date.


 Yes, this. I know there will be issues since this is a brand new sub, but it really does feel like empty promises. I'm trying to hang in there though, but I'm starting to feel like 3 strikes &amp; you're out. I hope you ladies know I'm not one to spread hate &amp; I'm just expressing my disappointment.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to say I am getting a little disappointed with all of this.  I understand the September boxes going out late and the growing pains of a new company.  Where my disappointment is laying is in promises that are not kept and dates continually changing. First we were told boxes shipped the first week of September then some time the second week or third week. Then there was an issue with the formula and it would be October.   We received the email that said the boxes were not going out on time and to compensate us they were giving us different levels of vouchers with in the next 5 days. I received that email on the 18th it is now the 29th that is 11 days latter.  we were told we would get info Friday then Saturday now it is Sunday morning and we have not heard anything.  September is my first month with bondi. I did buy 2 polishes to make sure I liked them and I do I love them that is why I took the leap and signed up for the subscription.  For me a $20 subscription is a lot of money I canceled other subs and cut back on things to afford my new nail polish habit. I honestly feel like all I've gotten is empty promises. I know Richard is very active on this board and is all about CS, and trust me I'm not a hater in the least.  I just feel a little let down by promises that are made and not kept. Please don't tell us a day some thing is going to happen if you can't make it happen by that date.

Yes, this. I know there will be issues since this is a brand new sub, but it really does feel like empty promises. I'm trying to hang in there though, but I'm starting to feel like 3 strikes &amp; you're out. I hope you ladies know I'm not one to spread hate &amp; I'm just expressing my disappointment. 
I'm leaning this way too. I was bummed when no email went out last night after it was said on here that it would, and no one followed up with us that it would be delayed. Believe me, I totally understand delays, but a quick note to let us know there would be one would have made a big difference for me. 

I really want to continue subscribing but I'm starting to wonder if that is the right choice at this time. Like Nikki &amp; Jessica, definitely not a hater (you guys know I've been a supporter!) but it's starting to get a little bit old getting excited for things and not then not getting them when we we told to expect them.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Sep 29, 2013)

> I have to say I am getting a little disappointed with all of this.Â  I understand the September boxes going out lateÂ and the growing pains of a new company.Â  Where my disappointment is laying is in promises that are not kept and dates continually changing. First we were told boxes shipped the first week of September then some time the second week or third week.Â Then there wasÂ an issue with the formula and it would be October.Â Â  We received the email that said the boxes were not going out on time and to compensate us they were giving us different levels of vouchers with in the next 5 days. I received that email on the 18th it is now the 29th that is 11 days latter.Â  we were told we would get info Friday then Saturday now it is Sunday morning and we have not heard anything.Â  September is my first month with bondi. I did buy 2 polishes to make sure I liked them and I do I love them that is why I took the leap and signed up for the subscription.Â  For me a $20 subscription is a lot of money I canceled other subs and cut back on things to afford my new nail polish habit.Â I honestly feel like all I've gotten is empty promises. I know Richard is very active on this board and is all about CS, and trust me I'm not a hater in the least.Â  I just feel a little let down by promises that are made and not kept. Please don't tell us a day some thing is going to happen if you can't make it happen by that date.


 Wait, did you get an email with the code for the compensation on the "not yet shipped" September box? I didn't get one yet....I thought that was coming with this email. Did anyone else get this email?


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 29, 2013)

> > I have to say I am getting a little disappointed with all of this.Â  I understand the September boxes going out lateÂ and the growing pains of a new company.Â  Where my disappointment is laying is in promises that are not kept and dates continually changing. First we were told boxes shipped the first week of September then some time the second week or third week.Â Then there wasÂ an issue with the formula and it would be October.Â Â  We received the email that said the boxes were not going out on time and to compensate us they were giving us different levels of vouchers with in the next 5 days. I received that email on the 18th it is now the 29th that is 11 days latter.Â  we were told we would get info Friday then Saturday now it is Sunday morning and we have not heard anything.Â  September is my first month with bondi. I did buy 2 polishes to make sure I liked them and I do I love them that is why I took the leap and signed up for the subscription.Â  For me a $20 subscription is a lot of money I canceled other subs and cut back on things to afford my new nail polish habit.Â I honestly feel like all I've gotten is empty promises. I know Richard is very active on this board and is all about CS, and trust me I'm not a hater in the least.Â  I just feel a little let down by promises that are made and not kept. Please don't tell us a day some thing is going to happen if you can't make it happen by that date.
> 
> 
> Wait, did you get an email with the code for the compensation on the "not yet shipped" September box? I didn't get one yet....I thought that was coming with this email. Did anyone else get this email?


 no I got an email on the 18th saying within 5 days I would get a vouture 11 days latter and still nothing.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to say I am getting a little disappointed with all of this.  I understand the September boxes going out late and the growing pains of a new company.  Where my disappointment is laying is in promises that are not kept and dates continually changing. First we were told boxes shipped the first week of September then some time the second week or third week. Then there was an issue with the formula and it would be October.   We received the email that said the boxes were not going out on time and to compensate us they were giving us different levels of vouchers with in the next 5 days. I received that email on the 18th it is now the 29th that is 11 days latter.  we were told we would get info Friday then Saturday now it is Sunday morning and we have not heard anything.  September is my first month with bondi. I did buy 2 polishes to make sure I liked them and I do I love them that is why I took the leap and signed up for the subscription.  For me a $20 subscription is a lot of money I canceled other subs and cut back on things to afford my new nail polish habit. I honestly feel like all I've gotten is empty promises. I know Richard is very active on this board and is all about CS, and trust me I'm not a hater in the least.  I just feel a little let down by promises that are made and not kept. Please don't tell us a day some thing is going to happen if you can't make it happen by that date.

Feeling the exact same way.  I have literally no nail polish collection and was so excited for this sub once I saw how amazing the CS was and how much everyone loved the formula.  I honestly don't even really have it in my budget, but I reeeeeally wanted to try it out for a few months.  Been a lot disappointed/let down lately.. sigh.


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 29, 2013)

Good morning guys.

I am aware that there was an issue with yesterdays email going out. This related to the merging of personalized information and I have been working this morning to get this fixed.

I am running a couple of tests, everything seems to look good therefore the email will be out before 12pm EST. If you do not receive your email by 12:30, PLEASE check your junk/spam folder to make sure it hasn't gone there, then email [email protected] and we'll get a replacement out to you.

Apologies for this delay, but more importantly, the lack of an update.

Richard


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good morning guys.

I am aware that there was an issue with yesterdays email going out. This related to the merging of personalized information and I have been working this morning to get this fixed.

I am running a couple of tests, everything seems to look good therefore the email will be out before 12pm EST. If you do not receive your email by 12:30, PLEASE check your junk/spam folder to make sure it hasn't gone there, then email [email protected] and we'll get a replacement out to you.

Apologies for this delay, but more importantly, the lack of an update.

Richard

Email at 12pm EST - we'll be waiting! Appreciate the update, we were starting to get worried. I even checked in the middle of the night for my email and came on here and couldn't believe there where people still here! C'mon, ladies, just a couple more hours .... thanks, Richard, we're ready to see what you got! LOL!


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good morning guys.

I am aware that there was an issue with yesterdays email going out. This related to the merging of personalized information and I have been working this morning to get this fixed.

I am running a couple of tests, everything seems to look good therefore the email will be out before 12pm EST. If you do not receive your email by 12:30, PLEASE check your junk/spam folder to make sure it hasn't gone there, then email [email protected] and we'll get a replacement out to you.

Apologies for this delay, but more importantly, the lack of an update.

Richard
Thank you for the update, Richard.  Will our vouchers be emailed to us at the same time?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I only have 1 friend on FB: my brother. I just re-opened FB (hate it) to keep tabs on him because he never sends emails but updates FB all the time. I would never know what he's up to otherwise. I also use a contraction of my name as I have no use for adding all the "Real people" in my life and quitting FB for the reasons I did 3 years ago.

As a side bonus, I can now "like" the companies I want in order to enter contests that you miss out on when not having FB. I win.
I hear ya.  On FB under my real name, which I had to use to set up an account, I have only a few "friends" and very little activity.  I'm not interested in using that for my real social life, only to set up a page for my blog.  I try to keep that page pretty active &amp; use it for all my polish stuff, entering contests, liking companies, and so forth.

Looking forward to getting the email today for October Bondi choices!


----------



## skylite (Sep 29, 2013)

> Good morning guys. I am aware that there was an issue with yesterdays email going out. This related to the merging of personalized information and I have been working this morning to get this fixed. I am running a couple of tests, everything seems to look good therefore the email will be out before 12pm EST. If you do not receive your email by 12:30, PLEASE check your junk/spam folder to make sure it hasn't gone there, then email [email protected] and we'll get a replacement out to you. Apologies for this delay, but more importantly, the lack of an update. Richard


 While I appreciate the apology, I am still incredibly disappointed in the lack of communication about the issue as it was happening, and further, the lack of communication via email. What do subscribers who do not look at this site or filter through social media think ?


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


While I appreciate the apology, I am still incredibly disappointed in the lack of communication about the issue as it was happening, and further, the lack of communication via email. What do subscribers who do not look at this site or filter through social media think ?

skylite, I completely understand your disappointment. Please remember this is only the 2nd month of the selection process and the company has been sidetracked by a lot that is going on behind the scenes this week. I was disappointed when I went to bed last night too. Perhaps it would help if Richard hired another person part-time to handle the customer notifications process. Just kicking around an idea ....


----------



## skylite (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
skylite, I completely understand your disappointment. Please remember this is only the 2nd month of the selection process and the company has been sidetracked by a lot that is going on behind the scenes this week. I was disappointed when I went to bed last night too. Perhaps it would help if Richard hired another person part-time to handle the customer notifications process. Just kicking around an idea ....

I do remember it's only the second month of our personal selections, but that has nothing to do with their lack of proper communication with their subscribers. I don't think I should have to search down answers when a promise isn't kept. They should be communicating directly with us via email - which is how we subscribe. Not via this board and other social media only. Especially when there are large issues.


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I do remember it's only the second month of our personal selections, but that has nothing to do with their lack of proper communication with their subscribers. I don't think I should have to search down answers when a promise isn't kept. They should be communicating directly with us via email - which is how we subscribe. Not via this board and other social media only. Especially when there are large issues. 

That's why I am wondering if maybe they don't need to hire or assign someone to handle their customer notifications. While they can't undo not notifying us yesterday, they can do better moving forward.


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

EMAIL IS HERE! GOING TO CHECK IT OUT! I'm EXCITED ... if you can't tell!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  EMAIL IS HERE! GOING TO CHECK IT OUT! I'm EXCITED ... if you can't tell!

Yay!  Off to click "refresh" a million times til it shows up for me!  






Can you let us know if the rebate info is IN the email, or supposed to show up in a different message?


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 29, 2013)

Where's Haters Gonna Hate? I thought there were going to be 5 new colors and I thought that would be one of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay!  Off to click "refresh" a million times til it shows up for me!  





Can you let us know if the rebate info is IN the email, or supposed to show up in a different message? 
No mention of the discount code in the email.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 29, 2013)

I thought there were 5 new shades? I'm only seeing 4.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 29, 2013)

E-mail is here!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## credit22 (Sep 29, 2013)

Whoa, we only have until midnight on the 30th to skip? That seems so soon given how late everything has been.


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I do remember it's only the second month of our personal selections, but that has nothing to do with their lack of proper communication with their subscribers. I don't think I should have to search down answers when a promise isn't kept. They should be communicating directly with us via email - which is how we subscribe. Not via this board and other social media only. Especially when there are large issues. 

skylite, thank you for the message. We have spent the last two weeks working on a project roadmap to ensure that our communication and production deadlines are met. Communication is an area that we know needs to be worked on. We are hiring to ensure that the business is over-resourced in the event that challenges like this come up so that I am not the roadblock as the only person who is able to fix them at the moment. Please let me know if you have further concerns, I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No mention of the discount code in the email. 



 

No, no mention of it, but the link provided may be personalized. I didn't click on it yet. OMG, it's a contradiction in name innuendos, but I'm in love with Cuff Me (most unusually unique color I have ever seen) and Girl on Top ... GORGEOUS! The other two aren't bad either!


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where's Haters Gonna Hate? I thought there were going to be 5 new colors and I thought that would be one of them.





Hi there, that color is in production. I shared an image of the color in the new packaging last week if I remember, we should have this out for the holiday season box.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

I didn't receive my free code.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2013)

Easy choice- Like a Lady, Cuff Me and Girl on Top! I will probably do a second box if they offer it again. The only bummer is that there's still no swatches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 29, 2013)

Got my email!


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Sep 29, 2013)

I chose Girl on Top, Like a Lady and Glitz n Glam.  Just waiting on my free voucher to order a few more.  Yay!


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 29, 2013)

I received my email, 4 beautiful colors to choose from. Richard, will we be able to add on additional boxes?


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Easy choice- Like a Lady, Cuff Me and Girl on Top! I will probably do a second box if they offer it again. The only bummer is that there's still no swatches





I think my monitor needs to be color-calibrated. Seriously. I noticed someone posted Tavern on the in a picture somewhere yesterday and it looked like a shade of blue. I have it here and it is definitely a dark teal green. What I'm wondering about the new selections is this: Is Glitz &amp; Glam a metallic red or a metallic deep dark pink?


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 29, 2013)

> It's Friday! So some updates. 1). Selection email for the October box will be going out tomorrow evening, 2). This will be followed up at the same time with the voucher email. There are three colors that are the feature of the October box, but we are actually launching five. You will be able to select from the existing Spring/Summer and Fall/Winter collections as well as opting for any or most of the new colors for October. Let me know if you have any questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Rich


 I knew I wasn't crazy. Richard did say 5 colors would be launched, but I only saw 4. Am I missing something?


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 29, 2013)

> I think my monitor needs to be color-calibrated. Seriously. I noticed someone posted Tavern on the in a picture somewhere yesterday and it looked like a shade of blue. I have it here and it is definitely a dark teal green. What I'm wondering about the new selections is this: Is Glitz &amp; Glam a metallic red or a metallic deep dark pink?


 I also want to know the answer to this. It's looked different in every picture I've seen of it and I can't tell.


----------



## sldb (Sep 29, 2013)

> I also want to know the answer to this. It's looked different in every picture I've seen of it and I can't tell.


 I really wish there were swatches. Swatches (even Julep swatches) really help me make a decision regarding nail polish. Torn between canceling or just skipping until things get smoothed out.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 29, 2013)

So...we only have one day to decide if we want to skip, but we have until the 14th to pick selections? Um...

Are we still getting charged the 30th?

Thinking I'll skip this month and hope all the kinks are worked out in November. This is kind of a mess.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 29, 2013)

Girl on Top is zomg GORGEOUS. Stuck with my decision to skip but I can vicariously live through the rest of you until I can get my next box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

I am not liking that I have only one day to decide. I was basing it on the voucher delivery time. I can be patient but at same time I do want what was promise. I like the Bondi Team but at the same time this IS a business. Soooo... if all pan out, I will get Glitz n Glam, Girl On Top and Cuff Me.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 29, 2013)

yeah I agree only 3 new colors. no swatches only one day to decide. no voutures yet. I think I'm going to join the skipping october club. as I'm trying to be very patient it's tough to be almost $60 into something (2 boxes last month 1 this month) and have nothing to show for it... I really hope some more kinks get worked out before november.


----------



## alpina0560 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

yeah I agree only 3 new colors.
if you click on the link in the email, there are actually 4 colors! 





Like a Lady, Cuff Me, Glitz&amp;Glam, Girl on Top


----------



## Lily V (Sep 29, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I never got an email....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 29, 2013)

ok I stand corrected there are 4 new colors but still we were told there would be 5 at this point it is just splitting hairs. It still doesn't renew my confidence or make up for the empty promises.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, I only saw 4 colours on the site so I came over here to check what you guys were seeing too.

Also kind of irked that we don't have the voucher codes as promised and only 36 hours to decide to skip but up to 2 weeks to choose colours. Huh?


----------



## Smileys (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I never got an email....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mine was sorted into a promotions folder into my email.  It took me a few minutes to find it.  Hopefully yours is in some similar folder, otherwise definitely


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 29, 2013)

Made my choices.

You've just purchased this 



1x Glitz n Glam - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 



1x Cuff Me - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 



1x Girl On Top - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I never got an email....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine was sorted into a promotions folder into my email.  It took me a few minutes to find it.  Hopefully yours is in some similar folder, otherwise definitely 





Richard's post said to email [email protected] if you didn't get your email. I do know you can use the code OCTOBER to get $5 off your box. Was this the amount that was promised for monthly subscribers? Perhaps they are addressing the longer term subscribers another way? Richard, are you listening? We have questions. Esp. about selection date time frame. Less than 2 days to choose? I know it is a graphic that the date is shown in, but surely you are going to extend the date to select from midnight on September 30?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Richard's post said to email [email protected] if you didn't get your email. I do know you can use the code OCTOBER to get $5 off your box. Was this the amount that was promised for monthly subscribers? Perhaps they are addressing the longer term subscribers another way? Richard, are you listening? We have questions. Esp. about selection date time frame. Less than 2 days to choose? I know it is a graphic that the date is shown in, but surely you are going to extend the date to select from midnight on September 30?

If you are a prepaid 3, 6 or 12 month customer, we have extended your subscription by one month with my compliments, in addition, within the next five days you will receive a voucher for $12.50 off your next order (excluding subscriptions). For our month-to month subscription customers we will be issuing a $15 voucher for use with any purchase on our website (excluding subscriptions). If you would like to cancel your subscription and receive a refund, please email [email protected]. Please allow five business days for the refund to be processed and to receive confirmation. If you cancel your subscription, you will not receive the $15 voucher. If you ordered a one time box, we will issue a $10 voucher for use against a future order. Please email [email protected] with your order number so that we may process this for you. 
That's from the email on the 18th.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I only saw 4 colours on the site so I came over here to check what you guys were seeing too.

Also kind of irked that we don't have the voucher codes as promised and only 36 hours to decide to skip but up to 2 weeks to choose colours. Huh?

I'm a bit confused on this too!  I know I want a box, just still deciding on colors, so I'm OK on that point.  But I'd like to have the 4-5 color thing figured out!  The only new color I HAVE to have is Glitz n Glam.  I'm trying to move away from metallics/shimmers, because that's almost my whole collection!  So if it is just the 4 colors, I'm getting Glitz N Glam, In the Buff, and either Police Box or NYPD (I'll have to look up some swatches!)

I really wish they'd have swatches!  Cuff Me may look beautiful, but I can't decide if I need it unless I can see a good swatch!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 29, 2013)

You've just purchased this 




1x Cuff Me - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 




1x Glitz n Glam - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 




1x Girl On Top - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 

I've never had an easier time making a decision. lol


----------



## theexxception (Sep 29, 2013)

So excited. Pinks and not really for me but cuff me looks amazing.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 29, 2013)

> You've just purchased this
> 1xÂ Cuff Me - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz
> 
> 
> ...


 Me either!!! I am getting the same thing. So excited!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 29, 2013)

I tried to select Girl on Top, Cuff Me, and Like a Lady.  I copied and pasted the code I was sent, but when I entered it in the box, I was told that the system doesn't recognize the code.  

I'm fairly sure this will get worked out, but it makes me wonder what happened behind the scenes--either I was sent a code in error, or the system isn't recognizing codes that are acceptable.  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You've just purchased this 




1x Cuff Me - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 




1x Glitz n Glam - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 




1x Girl On Top - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 

I've never had an easier time making a decision. lol

I wish I could just leave well enough alone and JUST get these colors, but I have been itching for West Point Waters ever since Dazzling Blue was announced as Pantone's color for Spring 2014! Sooo, If I get the same three you got, Miss Trix, and I add Like a Lady and West Point Waters, then that will mean 5 for me, so if Bondi offers a second box for $16 like the previous months, I'll need a third color to round out to 6 ... thinking maybe Perfect Storm that I regretted not ordering in September??? Waiting for some other answers from Richard before placing my order though ...


----------



## brandarae (Sep 29, 2013)

This is what I ordered too. They're so pretty!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You've just purchased this 




1x Cuff Me - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 




1x Glitz n Glam - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 




1x Girl On Top - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 

I've never had an easier time making a decision. lol


----------



## autopilot (Sep 29, 2013)

Would love to know whether there is in fact a 5th colour for October before I make a decision.

Since the other fall colours for last month are also still available to order, but due to the delays no swatches are available online yet, I really don't know what to do. I was hoping to see how Twerk-uoise compares with Teal Magnolia IRL.

It's either one box or skip at this point. I got two for September that will be shipping at the same time as the October boxes so if we're still waiting for info by tomorrow night's skip deadline, I will probably skip.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

Okay.  I have no freakin' idea what's going on.

I wanted Haters Gonna Hate.  It's not there.  I have a day to cancel, which I'm going to do but do I get a voucher for STILL waiting on my 2 boxes from September or not?

I'm kinda over all of this.  Maybe in a few months when they get their shit together but for now, if I cancel for October do I get a voucher or not?  And when will Haters Gonna Hate be available?


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 29, 2013)

I've gotten Girl on Top and Cuff Me so far.. absolutely cannot decide on a 3rd one!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 29, 2013)

Per Richard Haters Gonna Hate is not going to be until the Holiday season box.  I quoted the MUT  person who asked and his response below.  Sorry do not know how to do "nested" quotes!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay.  I have no freakin' idea what's going on.

I wanted Haters Gonna Hate.  It's not there.  I have a day to cancel, which I'm going to do but do I get a voucher for STILL waiting on my 2 boxes from September or not?

I'm kinda over all of this.  Maybe in a few months when they get their shit together but for now, if I cancel for October do I get a voucher or not?  And when will Haters Gonna Hate be available?

 

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where's Haters Gonna Hate? I thought there were going to be 5 new colors and I thought that would be one of them.







Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi there, that color is in production. I shared an image of the color in the new packaging last week if I remember, we should have this out for the holiday season box.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay.  I have no freakin' idea what's going on.

I wanted Haters Gonna Hate.  It's not there.  I have a day to cancel, which I'm going to do but do I get a voucher for STILL waiting on my 2 boxes from September or not?

I'm kinda over all of this.  Maybe in a few months when they get their shit together but for now, if I cancel for October do I get a voucher or not?  And when will Haters Gonna Hate be available?
I agree 110% Donna  I sent a very long reason why I'm skipping October email to Bondi.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay.  I have no freakin' idea what's going on.

I wanted Haters Gonna Hate.  It's not there.  I have a day to cancel, which I'm going to do but do I get a voucher for STILL waiting on my 2 boxes from September or not?

I'm kinda over all of this.  Maybe in a few months when they get their shit together but for now, if I cancel for October do I get a voucher or not?  And when will Haters Gonna Hate be available?

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere in this or the September thread that the 6 spoiler colors would not all be in the October selection, so I didn't expect to see them all. Richard said that you don't get the voucher if you cancel, but I think skipping doesn't count as canceling. I could be totally wrong about this, though.


----------



## Lily V (Sep 29, 2013)

I definitely checked my junk folder thoroughly, in case it got accidentally mistaken as spam- but no, no email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did send an email to the [email protected] email address... hopefully I will hear from them soon- if we have a shorter window to make our selections (yes- is that correct? that's what i thought I saw people post about here..), I don't want to miss my window!!  Cuff me, Girl on Top, and Glitz &amp; Glam are calling my name!!!!





Quote:

Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine was sorted into a promotions folder into my email.  It took me a few minutes to find it.  Hopefully yours is in some similar folder, otherwise definitely 






Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Richard's post said to email [email protected] if you didn't get your email. I do know you can use the code OCTOBER to get $5 off your box. Was this the amount that was promised for monthly subscribers? Perhaps they are addressing the longer term subscribers another way? Richard, are you listening? We have questions. Esp. about selection date time frame. Less than 2 days to choose? I know it is a graphic that the date is shown in, but surely you are going to extend the date to select from midnight on September 30?


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay.  I have no freakin' idea what's going on.

I wanted Haters Gonna Hate.  It's not there.  I have a day to cancel, which I'm going to do but do I get a voucher for STILL waiting on my 2 boxes from September or not?

I'm kinda over all of this.  Maybe in a few months when they get their shit together but for now, if I cancel for October do I get a voucher or not?  And when will Haters Gonna Hate be available?

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere in this or the September thread that the 6 spoiler colors would not all be in the October selection, so I didn't expect to see them all. Richard said that you don't get the voucher if you cancel, but I think skipping doesn't count as canceling. I could be totally wrong about this, though.

I thought as long as we didn't request a refund for September we would get the voucher.  At this point I'm really frustrated with it all!   If skipping October means I don't get the voucher, I should have had 6 days ago, I'm going to be super pissed off.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 29, 2013)

My email stated I had until 10/14 to make my selections so the window to decide is long, it is the window if you want to skip that is short.  Midnight on 9/30/13.  But no time zone noted.  For me midnight EST (where Bondi is located is) is 9pm! (PST).  With this short time frame I elected to skip.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

At this point we should have received our vouchers for the Sept box. I think the opposition to skip should at least be 4 days. I am wondering what is the rush. I hate to skip but if I don't get that voucher and it goes through with no issues tomorrow I will have to skip. Consideration and trust is a two way street.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 29, 2013)

I just skipped, I'm too confused with all the changes and really want to get my Sept box before I make another order, I can't justify paying for another month before getting the first. I also want to get those colors first to see how true to life they are, two of my Bondi's have been different enough from what I expected that I want to wait for swatches or other people's pictures first.


----------



## beautynewbie (Sep 29, 2013)

> Consideration and trust is a two way street.


 AMEN! I have skipped October and At this point I can't help wondering if I made a mistake by not just jumping off this ship when I had the chance. Personally, I am Very disappointed especially because it seems to me that communication is not being as good as a month ago :/


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

Me too.  I'm kind of over that whole "please be patient' thing.  Any other sub box and people would be losing their ever-loving minds.  I'm hoping I get my 2 boxes within the next two weeks.  If not, pissed is not the word for how I'll be then.  I just want my freakin' two boxes and my freakin' vouchers and I'll be happy.  Then I'll just keep skipping until they get their act together and I can feel confident that I'll be getting what I paid for in a timely manner with no damned drama!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought as long as we didn't request a refund for September we would get the voucher.  At this point I'm really frustrated with it all!   If skipping October means I don't get the voucher, I should have had 6 days ago, I'm going to be super pissed off.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes that is what my blog looks like. Does it look funny? I did have a blogger that was going to teach me how to make it look better but when my dad got sick. She coped out.


----------



## sldb (Sep 29, 2013)

I have skipped October. I have decided that if I don't get my vouchers by tomorrow I'm going to email them and ask to cancel both my September boxes. This is just not worth it.


----------



## kira685 (Sep 29, 2013)

You've just purchased this 




1x Kiss Me Under the... - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 




1x Copp'a Feel - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 




1x Girl On Top - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 
i couldn't resist.. now for the boxes to arrive!


----------



## Stephanie3 (Sep 29, 2013)

> At this point we should have received our vouchers for the Sept box. I think the opposition to skip should at least be 4 days. I am wondering what is the rush. I hate to skip but if I don't get that voucher and it goes through with no issues tomorrow I will have to skip. Consideration and trust is a two way street.


 Can I ask if you were planning on using the voucher for the October subscription box? The email that I received said that it excluded subscriptions.


----------



## skylite (Sep 29, 2013)

Against my better judgement I've not skipped October, but anymore funny business and unfulfilled promises and I'm out. Then I'll be Requesting a cancellation and refund. If that doesn't work I'll file with my cc company.


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Me too.  I'm kind of over that whole "please be patient' thing.  Any other sub box and people would be losing their ever-loving minds. 
Isn't that kind of what's going on? I have no idea what's going on, but I do know that Richard and team have worked tirelessly for the past (minimum) three months to bring us a great product. I am taking into consideration that #1) The mail we received contained a graphic. Those are not always that easy to change (re: the date for skipping and the code not working). #2) It IS Sunday. #3) It has only been a few hours without communication from the company. So I am waiting patiently for business hours tomorrow so that I can find out what IS going on before I decide to skip or make any decisions. Also consider the toll that the people working behind the scenes as part of the hate group has had on every single person at Bondi New York this week. Their campaign is not only distracting, it is very active and they are very diligent - working both on the scene and behind the scenes. If you had a wonderful experience with Bondi New York in August, remember that before you make a decision without pertinent facts.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi ladies!  

I know it's been a hectic month in the Bondi Sept/Oct threads with the delay in Sept boxes, the vouchers, the selection emails coming out, and the anti-Bondi FB group.  I just wanted to step in and remind everyone to please remain respectful and courteous of others.  I know we're all so excited to start receiving boxes soon, and emotions are running high!  Please remember our very first rule in the TOS - *"Be polite and respect other members and staff" *

Feel free to discuss colors, finishes, and gorgeous manis!  Absolutely offer your opinion, whether good or bad, on Bondi's products and services.  

Please do NOT:  criticize or talk down to others based on their opinions, positions, manicures, or blogs.  Constructive criticism is always welcome.  Rude and/or snarky remarks are not. We love having a community where everyone can come in and offer their honest opinion, without expectation of retaliation or personal criticism.   If you have any questions, feel free to PM myself, Zadidoll, or any other mod!  We're always here to answer questions!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 29, 2013)

Sad to say this but I'm feeling the same way as you ladies.  I'm going to give Bondi one last chance.. if there are anymore major mess ups then I will cancel and possibly come back once everything is settled.  I've spent $40 on them already and have yet to receive anything to show for it.  It's just all really disappointing, now.


----------



## Little Apes (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Against my better judgement I've not skipped October, but anymore funny business and unfulfilled promises and I'm out. Then I'll be Requesting a cancellation and refund. If that doesn't work I'll file with my cc company.

I'm with you on this. I ordered a box for October and I'll see how it goes. If it doesn't work out, I have no hard feelings, but I'll go to another service at least for a little while. I feel for the people behind the scenes, but I need a little more consistency.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


AMEN! I have skipped October and At this point I can't help wondering if I made a mistake by not just jumping off this ship when I had the chance. Personally, I am Very disappointed especially because it seems to me that communication is not being as good as a month ago :/

I haven't chimed in much lately because I elected to cancel my subscription (for several reasons)... but the whole communications thing is also a double edge sword.  On one hand you want fast answers to questions...but on the other hand if they stop to answer everybody's questions all day, they in turn stop taking care of all the issues people are complaining/asking about--- because they are so small a company and are doing it all themselves.  Which is being over extended...but Richard will deny this is the issue (as per his response to me via email about some things).  I don't really understand what the issue could be to cause a delay in a mass email voucher promised to people days ago...they have time to post silly things on Facebook... to me things promised to customers should be taken care of fully before silly Facebook postings of things not even brand related.. (this doesn't truly concern me as I'm not getting a voucher because I canceled, but I still read and follow because I was waiting to see how things pan out to make regular purchases later on once they get the new colors).

(on another note: I officially made it through a whole bottle of polish as of yesterday, "I'm Vers", using it as just a base coat the last couple of months.  It is not easy and takes forever to get the last quarter of the bottle's polish out--the bottle/brush designs make for a lot of wasted product if you don't have forever and a day to sit there getting polish on the brush, lol.  As a base coat it was worth the extra work though.)


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

> Can I ask if you were planning on using the voucher for the October subscription box? The email that I received said that it excluded subscriptions.


 No, I just like to have everything that was promise to me before I commit to something else. It is really not about the items. I have over 30 polishes untouched. I just don't want to continue on blind faith. This is after all a company not a friend or family member so we must separate the two. I gave them a pass with Sept box and now I am just trying to move forward. I wish the company the best but at the same time I do work hard for my money and I am not rich.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't that kind of what's going on? I have no idea what's going on, but I do know that Richard and team have worked tirelessly for the past (minimum) three months to bring us a great product. I am taking into consideration that #1) The mail we received contained a graphic. Those are not always that easy to change (re: the date for skipping and the code not working). #2) It IS Sunday. #3) It has only been a few hours without communication from the company. So I am waiting patiently for business hours tomorrow so that I can find out what IS going on before I decide to skip or make any decisions. Also consider the toll that the people working behind the scenes as part of the hate group has had on every single person at Bondi New York this week. Their campaign is not only distracting, it is very active and they are very diligent - working both on the scene and behind the scenes. If you had a wonderful experience with Bondi New York in August, remember that before you make a decision without pertinent facts.
1) Why send out an email with a graphic with incorrect information? That's just silly.

2) They could have sent the email out earlier. It was their decision to send it on Sunday. 

3) This isn't the first time there's been lack of communication. This has been going on all month. 

As far as the hate group goes... they could just choose to ignore it, rather than feeling like they constantly need to defend themselves and get wrapped up in the drama.

I like Bondi's products and I think Richard and his team are absolutely wonderful, but they can only expect people to put up with so many setbacks and miscommunications. If they can't meet their deadlines, why even set them? They could have just say to expect the codes by the end of the month or something vague but they chose to say five business days. Also, I'm wondering where the communication is outside of MUT? If I wasn't on here, I'd really be lost.


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies!  

I know it's been a hectic month in the Bondi Sept/Oct threads with the delay in Sept boxes, the vouchers, the selection emails coming out, and the anti-Bondi FB group.  I just wanted to step in and remind everyone to please remain respectful and courteous of others.  I know we're all so excited to start receiving boxes soon, and emotions are running high!  Please remember our very first rule in the TOS - *"Be polite and respect other members and staff" *

Feel free to discuss colors, finishes, and gorgeous manis!  Absolutely offer your opinion, whether good or bad, on Bondi's products and services.  

Please do NOT:  criticize or talk down to others based on their opinions, positions, manicures, or blogs.  Constructive criticism is always welcome.  Rude and/or snarky remarks are not. We love having a community where everyone can come in and offer their honest opinion, without expectation of retaliation or personal criticism.   If you have any questions, feel free to PM myself, Zadidoll, or any other mod!  We're always here to answer questions!

Leigh, I'm sorry if I've offended anybody with my support of Bondi. As you know, I have been a target of the hate group for expressing my support of Bondi's Customer Service on their FB page. This has served to increase my feelings of support for Bondi and Richard because I can only IMAGINE what is going on behind the scenes with them. I am not letting this blind me to the fact that Richard does need to communicate better with all his subscribers via email. I do know that he appreciates constructive opinions and even criticism from us here at MuT. Meanwhile, he has developed at least FOUR new beautiful colors for us to pick from for October. I, for one, cannot WAIT to get GIRL ON TOP, on my nails!!!!


----------



## skylite (Sep 29, 2013)

> 1) Why send out an email with a graphic with incorrect information? That's just silly. 2) They could have sent the email out earlier. It was their decision to send it on Sunday.Â  3) This isn't the first time there's been lack of communication. This has been going on all month.Â  As far as the hate group goes... they could just choose to ignore it, rather than feeling like they constantly need to defend themselves and get wrapped up in the drama. I like Bondi's products and I think Richard and his team are absolutely wonderful, but they can only expect people to put up with so many setbacks and miscommunications. If they can't meet their deadlines, why even set them? They could have just say to expect the codes by the end of the month or something vague but they chose to say five business days. Also, I'm wondering where the communication is outside of MUT? If I wasn't on here, I'd really be lost.


 I agree with ALL of this. So much.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 29, 2013)

I went ahead and put in an order since I'm on a three month subscription. I didn't have any problems using my code. But right now I've paid $64.97( three month subscription and one extra box) and I have received a total of three polishes. The polish is good and I like the personal attention but at this point it isn't twenty dollars a bottle good. I didn't like all the Facebook drama and I never got an email about the delays. So if there is another delay I'm out.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 29, 2013)

> I agree with ALL of this. So much.


 Me too. I'm really struggling with whether I should skip or not.


----------



## jennm149 (Sep 29, 2013)

Grr MUT ate my reply! I signed up for a 3 month sub. I received a 2nd box because of a mailing/timing issue in August and when I called to pay for it, they told me to keep it. So from my perspective, it's been 2 months, and I've received 2 boxes , plus an I'm Vers as a bonus item and a couple of other add-ons for 9 polishes total. I've got 10 polishes on order (including October's order) and am about $90 in. While I don't think I'll pay for any additional items until I get what I'm waiting for, as long as it comes sometime in October, it's OK with me. But I can see how YMMV, especially for folks who haven't received anything.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too.  I'm kind of over that whole "please be patient' thing.  Any other sub box and people would be losing their ever-loving minds.  I'm hoping I get my 2 boxes within the next two weeks.  If not, pissed is not the word for how I'll be then.  I just want my freakin' two boxes and my freakin' vouchers and I'll be happy.  Then I'll just keep skipping until they get their act together and I can feel confident that I'll be getting what I paid for in a timely manner with no damned drama!
I'm wondering what you mean by vouchers?  are we supposed to get more then one if we order extra boxes?  I read the email as just compensating us for out subscriptions not the extra boxes...


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 29, 2013)

I decided to give Bondi ONE MORE CHANCE. I really love their products &amp; I feel like they are doing their best in figuring out this whole sub box thing. But, seriously, this is the last chance I'm giving them. Maybe I'm crazy...I am waiting for 3 boxes from September, so what's one more?


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is the email i wrote to them when I skipped and it really expresses how I feel about all of this right now.

Quote:  It really pains me to have to skip October but with all of the issues you have had the past couple of weeks,  I really need to step back and wait until things are running a bit more smoothly.   I am a member of mut my sn is nikkimouse. This morning I posted my disappoint in the empty promises I feel we keep getting.   As I said there, it is really hard for me to be almost $60 in and have nothing to show for it at this point.  I know this us your company and it is just starting up but, this is my money.  If I asked you to send me my polishes and I would pay you next month you wouldn't  be cool with that.   Getting the voucher 5 days ago as promised would have really gone a long way to help with this feeling.  I really feel let down and disappointed by what I feel has been empty promises.   It is my biggest pet peeve as I get very excited for things and when they don't happen I get very let down.  I gave you a pass with the September issues. Everything from the shifting weeks to the wrong formula being sent.(although it really made me wonder why you would sell something you didn't have in stock)   Part of the reason I felt ok with this was a couple of "free polishes" to get me to then, to remind me why I love your polishes, to get me excited for more.   But as of now all I have is nothing and that is not ok with me.   I really hope won't have to skip November, because my September boxes and my $15 of extra polishes will have come and I will remember why I have to have your polishes.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well said Nikkimouse. I agree with you.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Sep 29, 2013)

I am sure everyone at Bondi HQ is swamped at this point but I would really like to know if there is one more color that was mistakenly not included. I don't get why we have less than 48 hours to decide about skipping (but 2 weeks to pick colors), but since that appears to be the way it is this month I would at least like to make an informed decision.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

Angi, honest to God, that whole facebook drama thing put me off so much.  I would expect a company to behave in a manner that didn't encourage people to be even more annoying than they already are.  Engaging was an encouragement to those nasty people.  I lose faith in their professionalism when there were so many back and forth witchslaps going on.  They should have just deleted and ignored without commentary in my opinion and then there would be no distractions.

So far their tireless work has netted me 3 polishes.  It is Sunday but they chose to send the email on Sunday.  It seems to me they would anticipate that with all that's gone on, people would be confused and have questions.

I buy from companies with the idea that they've got it together pre-launch.  It seemed that they had and their customer service was superior.  I can see them holding back whatever polish they didn't like the formula of and sent the rest.  They could have just included it in the October box and I'd have been happy to wait for that one polish.

I don't like the drama.  I see them as a business not a person.  I just want what I paid for.  I am a consumer.  I'm not looking at this from any kind of personal feelings...just a business one.  I'm not pissed...yet.  I agreed to wait until mid-October when I didn't cancel.  Anything past the 15th of October and then I will be SCREAMING.  For real.  My patience only goes so far and right now I'm just not willing to go in for another box when I haven't gotten the two I'm due.

Angi, I sincerely hope they get it worked out.  When they do, I'll be a good and loyal customer like I am with Squarehue.  I freakin' love nail polish and love it enough to stick around for more...I just haven't reached any level of love for the company or it's product yet since I got the poorly formulated central park blossom, the fool's which I don't normally wear a lot of gold foil/metallics and the blue skies which is the only one I've got to get any decent use of.  So right now I have one I like, one with a crappy formula and one I might use once every couple of months.  There was no wonderfu experience for me.  There's no real history of greatness there for me yet since I didn't buy extra boxes the first month.  I do trust what the ladies here say about how much they love the polishes and that's why I'm sticking around...because of you ladies who love it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't that kind of what's going on? I have no idea what's going on, but I do know that Richard and team have worked tirelessly for the past (minimum) three months to bring us a great product. I am taking into consideration that #1) The mail we received contained a graphic. Those are not always that easy to change (re: the date for skipping and the code not working). #2) It IS Sunday. #3) It has only been a few hours without communication from the company. So I am waiting patiently for business hours tomorrow so that I can find out what IS going on before I decide to skip or make any decisions. Also consider the toll that the people working behind the scenes as part of the hate group has had on every single person at Bondi New York this week. Their campaign is not only distracting, it is very active and they are very diligent - working both on the scene and behind the scenes. If you had a wonderful experience with Bondi New York in August, remember that before you make a decision without pertinent facts.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

I meant vouchers as in the once of the 3 they're offering based on subscription level.  I know I will only be getting one....I hope.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wondering what you mean by vouchers?  are we supposed to get more then one if we order extra boxes?  I read the email as just compensating us for out subscriptions not the extra boxes...


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes.  Exactly.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 Also, I'm wondering where the communication is outside of MUT? If I wasn't on here, I'd really be lost.


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Donna,

For some reason, when I try to quote now, it shows nothing but what you see above. I do understand what you are saying and everyone else, too. And, like you, if I don't get my boxes shipped mid-October, I will be among the ones clamoring at their door ... yes, it's only the second month that we have gotten to select and there are inconsistencies in things Richard has said (such as 4 colors instead of 5 and where are those vouchers?). I do know that Bondi not only is starting this subscription service, but also opening stores in addition to the ones already in place. I think Richard is understaffed right now and he has become painfully aware of that this week. The drama of Facebook, though, appears to have more behind it than just a few nasty comments (which I never saw). I have not gotten my September boxes. I have not gotten my vouchers. There are 4 new colors instead of 5. But I still say, it's only been a matter of hours. A lot of us are still waiting for answers from Julep as to why they switched to DHL from USPS without letting us know. And they've increased their prices, again without letting us know. I was not around when Julep started so I don't know what kind of problems they had the first few months. And I have never tried SquareHue. I'm sure if I did, I would love it though. And to my knowledge there are no other nail sub only services out there. I support two, Julep and Bondi. I just believe we need to wait until tomorrow to give Richard and Bondi a chance to clear up the answers we all want to know. Heck, maybe he fell asleep after a late Saturday night and doesn't even know we are anxiously awaiting answers, LOL! Yes, I know it's a business, but it's a SMALL business and they are learning the hard way that us women (and Bondi Boys) are serious about our polish!


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

And back to nail polish - I have never seen a metallic or color or shimmer or whatever Cuff Me is! I am so intrigued with it. If it looks as good in person as on the screen, it is FREAKING AWESOME! I can just picture it on a black woman's nails as being edgier than a nude. It's almost like a mink metallic. I hope it looks just as good in person! I, too, hope Bondi has it on their list of things to do to include painted fingernail swatches in a color's debut.


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

And I'm thinking surely Glitz &amp; Glam is a deep rose metallic since Richard hinted that it was for October's Breast Cancer Awareness Month. That is another question I need answered before I order.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And I'm thinking surely Glitz &amp; Glam is a deep rose metallic since Richard hinted that it was for October's Breast Cancer Awareness Month. That is another question I need answered before I order.

The best I can tell it it's a deep metallic pink/red with hot pink microglitter.  I want to layer it over Fuschia-istic (which is a polish I plan on buying with my voucher!)


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The best I can tell it it's a deep metallic pink/red with hot pink microglitter.  I want to layer it over Fuschia-istic (which is a polish I plan on buying with my voucher!)





Ahhh  ... I can see the bits of sprinkles in there now that you mention it ... whatever actual color it is - it's a BEAUTY!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 29, 2013)

The 4 boxes that I will be receiving in October (3 Sept + 1 Oct) will contain:

Holly Berry Meadow MossBluesy Brunch

Bite MeTwerk-uoiseWest Point Waters

I'm Vers

In the Buff

Midnight MysteryThat Sh*t Cray

Girl on Top

Mauve'n on Up

It's gonna be a great Nail Mail Day, and I'm excited to see what the beauty extras will be!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Angi, honest to God, that whole facebook drama thing put me off so much.  I would expect a company to behave in a manner that didn't encourage people to be even more annoying than they already are.  Engaging was an encouragement to those nasty people.  I lose faith in their professionalism when there were so many back and forth witchslaps going on.  They should have just deleted and ignored without commentary in my opinion and then there would be no distractions.
I am OK with picking three polishes for October (going to get Cuff Me and the two pink/red shimmers) and hoping that all three of the boxes I've ordered (Sept. sub, extra Sept. box, and Oct. sub) arrive without incident in mid-October.

But I completely agree with the Facebook drama.  It has to be dropped.  Otherwise, the arguments will go on and on, and they look very unprofessional.  You can't engage haters; the best thing to do when you KNOW they're just jerking your chain is to ignore them.  Always keep this in mind -- every single day, there is someone looking at your FB page for the very first time.  What kind of first impression are you making?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And back to nail polish - I have never seen a metallic or color or shimmer or whatever Cuff Me is! I am so intrigued with it. If it looks as good in person as on the screen, it is FREAKING AWESOME! I can just picture it on a black woman's nails as being edgier than a nude. It's almost like a mink metallic. I hope it looks just as good in person! I, too, hope Bondi has it on their list of things to do to include painted fingernail swatches in a color's debut. 
Mink metallic -- what a great description!  I think it will look fantastic on either very pale or very dark skin.  I have medium-toned skin but am going to get it anyway.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried to select Girl on Top, Cuff Me, and Like a Lady.  I copied and pasted the code I was sent, but when I entered it in the box, I was told that the system doesn't recognize the code.  

I'm fairly sure this will get worked out, but it makes me wonder what happened behind the scenes--either I was sent a code in error, or the system isn't recognizing codes that are acceptable.  Has this happened to anyone else?
Make sure there are no extra blank spaces at the beginning of your code.  That's what happened with mine &amp; when I deleted a blank space, the code worked just fine.  Good luck!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And back to nail polish - I have never seen a metallic or color or shimmer or whatever Cuff Me is! I am so intrigued with it. If it looks as good in person as on the screen, it is FREAKING AWESOME! I can just picture it on a black woman's nails as being edgier than a nude. It's almost like a mink metallic. I hope it looks just as good in person! I, too, hope Bondi has it on their list of things to do to include painted fingernail swatches in a color's debut. 

I seriously need to see a swatch on this!  Some of the online pics make it look like a rose gold (kind of like Color Club Put a Pin In It), and some of them make it look like a metallic greige (I have one from Ulta called Bare Minimum that looks similar).  Either way, until I can see a swatch that shows this as a truly unique color, I'm not going to get it.

Color Club Put a Pin In It:





Ulta Bare Minimum:


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I seriously need to see a swatch on this!  Some of the online pics make it look like a rose gold (kind of like Color Club Put a Pin In It), and some of them make it look like a metallic greige (I have one from Ulta called Bare Minimum that looks similar).  Either way, until I can see a swatch that shows this as a truly unique color, I'm not going to get it.

Color Club Put a Pin In It:





Ulta Bare Minimum:





I was thinking the same thing, I actually have Put a Pin on It and love the color in the bottle but really dislike the formula - it's all metallic and loses the pretty rose/lilac/gold/whateveritis depth plus it streaks horribly lol, I'ld love to see it done in a more dynamic way


----------



## Andi B (Sep 29, 2013)

I just got my September voucher!  Ladies, go check your email!





Now to go pick my free polish.......


----------



## alpina0560 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my September voucher!  Ladies, go check your email!





Now to go pick my free polish.......

Same here! woooooot!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 29, 2013)

Me three!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my September voucher!  Ladies, go check your email!





Now to go pick my free polish.......


Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same here! woooooot!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my September voucher!  Ladies, go check your email!





Now to go pick my free polish.......


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Make sure there are no extra blank spaces at the beginning of your code.  That's what happened with mine &amp; when I deleted a blank space, the code worked just fine.  Good luck!

Thanks, Angi.  I finally did get the problem fixed, and it was my fault entirely!  The code in my e-mail was two lines, but for some reason I thought the top line was a header and the bottom line was the code.  So what I cut and pasted was only half the code--no wonder it didn't work!

About a half hour ago, I correctly copied and entered the code, and it worked fine.  I'm getting Cuff Me, Like a Lady, and Glitz and Glam.

I also got my voucher code, and with that I'm getting Strawberry Fields and Holly Berry.  Both for only $5.50!  I really like it that shipping is included with the voucher; that's a nice touch.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 29, 2013)

While I agree in some ways with those who are frustrated with Bondi right now, I'm also not as concerned as some people are.  Richard has established a great track record of openness and concern for customer satisfaction with us, and I see no reason to think his attitude has changed.  

What I think is happening is a barrage of behind the scenes SNAFUs, some of which might have been prevented if Richard had run a nail polish company before, but he hasn't. So he and his team have made some mistakes.  So the world hasn't lined up perfectly behind some of the decisions they've made that haven't been mistakes (e.g. the manufacturer generating an inferior product).  While I would obviously prefer a scenario in which everything had run beautifully (and I'm sure Richard and his team would prefer that too), I don't consider the present state of affairs to be a disaster.  I can't imagine that Richard would have behaved with us as he did at the outset if he didn't truly want to satisfy his customers.  I believe he still wants to satisfy his customers.  I believe that we are going to receive our polishes and that Bondi will figure out how to handle things more effectively.  So I'm holding tight, and not feeling too anxious about it either.


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1) Why send out an email with a graphic with incorrect information? That's just silly.

2) They could have sent the email out earlier. It was their decision to send it on Sunday. 

3) This isn't the first time there's been lack of communication. This has been going on all month. 

As far as the hate group goes... they could just choose to ignore it, rather than feeling like they constantly need to defend themselves and get wrapped up in the drama.

I like Bondi's products and I think Richard and his team are absolutely wonderful, but they can only expect people to put up with so many setbacks and miscommunications. If they can't meet their deadlines, why even set them? They could have just say to expect the codes by the end of the month or something vague but they chose to say five business days. Also, I'm wondering where the communication is outside of MUT? If I wasn't on here, I'd really be lost.
I agree with everything you said 100%. I also would be really lost (and probably not a Bondi customer anymore) if I wasn't on MUT.

I don't like the fact that I only have 1 1/2 days to decide if I really want the October box. I think that they should be like another business and have set dates for when the selection window opens and closes. I would be upset if I waited until tomorrow to check my email and saw that I only had a few hours to decide.

I hope things turn around in Oct. or else I might give them a break.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yay! I can't wait to use my voucher. Still trying to pick what I want, planning to pick up a couple sale polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While I agree in some ways with those who are frustrated with Bondi right now, I'm also not as concerned as some people are.  Richard has established a great track record of openness and concern for customer satisfaction with us, and I see no reason to think his attitude has changed.  

What I think is happening is a barrage of behind the scenes SNAFUs, some of which might have been prevented if Richard had run a nail polish company before, but he hasn't. So he and his team have made some mistakes.  So the world hasn't lined up perfectly behind some of the decisions they've made that haven't been mistakes (e.g. the manufacturer generating an inferior product).  While I would obviously prefer a scenario in which everything had run beautifully (and I'm sure Richard and his team would prefer that too), I don't consider the present state of affairs to be a disaster.  I can't imagine that Richard would have behaved with us as he did at the outset if he didn't truly want to satisfy his customers.  I believe he still wants to satisfy his customers.  I believe that we are going to receive our polishes and that Bondi will figure out how to handle things more effectively.  So I'm holding tight, and not feeling too anxious about it either.

Thanks, Bleu! I think you have hit the nail on the head, so to speak, LOL! Isn't it Oprah who says, "When you KNOW better, you do better ..." (something to that effect). Bondi is still on a learning curve. So, like you, I'm holding tight and not feeling too anxious.


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 29, 2013)

Did everyone get the voucher for the amount it was supposed to be? I'm going to hold off on using mine until I hear back from the email I sent them because my voucher was for $15, but I have a 3 month sub, so I should have gotten one for $12.50 and a free month. Just need to make sure they have me counted as a 3 mo subber and not a month to month. I don't want to miss out on my free month. Anyone else?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my September voucher!  Ladies, go check your email!





Now to go pick my free polish.......

Thank you SO MUCH for posting this, Andi B!!!!

Just snapped up Fuschia-istic (I have been DYING FOR THIS COLOR from the first time I saw it!) and Lady Liberty (Took me awhile to decide on this versus something like Chasing the Sun, but I read a blog post today that called it a perfect Tiffany blue, and I've been on the hunt for that for MONTHS.)

They were on sale for $8 each, so grand total (free shipping! woo-hoo!) was $1.00! 

THANK YOU, RICHARD!!!  I will happily do manis with with these new pretties until my Sept/Oct boxes arrive!

Love, a happy Bondi Girl


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

I got my voucher too and placed an order for 2 on sale polishes.  I didn't realise shipping was included.  That makes me happy.

I don't see this as a disaster...yet.  I'm not freaking out...yet.  I've just decided to skip until I feel comfortable that they've got their issues fixed.  I will, however, unsub for good if anything like the facebook thing ever happens again.  I have enough drama in my life with my supposedly grown-up adult children, I don't need more.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did everyone get the voucher for the amount it was supposed to be? I'm going to hold off on using mine until I hear back from the email I sent them because my voucher was for $15, but I have a 3 month sub, so I should have gotten one for $12.50 and a free month. Just need to make sure they have me counted as a 3 mo subber and not a month to month. I don't want to miss out on my free month. Anyone else?

Same here. I emailed them about it.


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

And who said Bondi needed a signature color like NARS Orgasm? I nominate GIRL ON TOP if it's as beautiful in person as in the picture! Very empowering name with sexual connotations.


----------



## kira685 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did everyone get the voucher for the amount it was supposed to be? I'm going to hold off on using mine until I hear back from the email I sent them because my voucher was for $15, but I have a 3 month sub, so I should have gotten one for $12.50 and a free month. Just need to make sure they have me counted as a 3 mo subber and not a month to month. I don't want to miss out on my free month. Anyone else?

this happened to me.. i was debating emailing them but now i'll wait to see what they tell you instead of flooding them with another email lol so please share the response you receive!


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did everyone get the voucher for the amount it was supposed to be? I'm going to hold off on using mine until I hear back from the email I sent them because my voucher was for $15, but I have a 3 month sub, so I should have gotten one for $12.50 and a free month. Just need to make sure they have me counted as a 3 mo subber and not a month to month. I don't want to miss out on my free month. Anyone else?

Oh, this is a good question!  I'm also on a three-month sub, and I got the $15 voucher.  No mention of the free month.  I am very interested, for obvious reasons, to find out what's up!


----------



## swimgrl8259 (Sep 29, 2013)

I had the same thing happen as well (and emailed them). I don't want to use the wrong code!


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 4 boxes that I will be receiving in October (3 Sept + 1 Oct) will contain:

Holly Berry Meadow MossBluesy Brunch

Bite MeTwerk-uoiseWest Point Waters

I'm Vers

In the Buff

Midnight MysteryThat Sh*t Cray

Girl on Top

Mauve'n on Up

It's gonna be a great Nail Mail Day, and I'm excited to see what the beauty extras will be!

Scooby, it's going to be like Christmas morning in October!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

The letter they sent out said they were automatically tacking on the extra month.  You don't need a voucher for that.  And the voucher was for $15 for 3-6 month subs and $10 for month to month.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did everyone get the voucher for the amount it was supposed to be? I'm going to hold off on using mine until I hear back from the email I sent them because my voucher was for $15, but I have a 3 month sub, so I should have gotten one for $12.50 and a free month. Just need to make sure they have me counted as a 3 mo subber and not a month to month. I don't want to miss out on my free month. Anyone else?


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my September voucher!  Ladies, go check your email!






Now to go pick my free polish.......

Thank you SO MUCH for posting this, Andi B!!!!

Just snapped up Fuschia-istic (I have been DYING FOR THIS COLOR from the first time I saw it!) and Lady Liberty (Took me awhile to decide on this versus something like Chasing the Sun, but I read a blog post today that called it a perfect Tiffany blue, and I've been on the hunt for that for MONTHS.)

*They were on sale for $8 each, so grand total (free shipping! woo-hoo!) was $1.00! *

THANK YOU, RICHARD!!!  I will happily do manis with with these new pretties until my Sept/Oct boxes arrive!

Love, a happy Bondi Girl  



 


That's awesome! I may order Limelight and Top of the Rock.


----------



## theexxception (Sep 29, 2013)

Just got these 2 with my $15 voucher only cost me $1. So excited to be getting 8 polishes soon.


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 29, 2013)

Directly from the email: If you are a prepaid 3, 6 or 12 month customer, we have extended your subscription by one month with my compliments, in addition, within the next five days you will receive a voucher for $12.50 off your next order (excluding subscriptions). For our month-to month subscription customers we will be issuing a $15 voucher for use with any purchase on our website (excluding subscriptions).


----------



## kira685 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

the email I received said that 3-6-12 month subscribers were getting a free month and voucher for $12.50. The month to month subscribers would receive a voucher for $15.


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks, Angi.  I finally did get the problem fixed, and it was my fault entirely!  The code in my e-mail was two lines, but for some reason I thought the top line was a header and the bottom line was the code.  So what I cut and pasted was only half the code--no wonder it didn't work!

About a half hour ago, I correctly copied and entered the code, and it worked fine.  I'm getting Cuff Me, Like a Lady, and Glitz and Glam.

I also got my voucher code, and with that I'm getting Strawberry Fields and Holly Berry.  Both for only $5.50!  I really like it that shipping is included with the voucher; that's a nice touch.

It wasn't me, Silver ... it was Bleu. By the way, how do you ladies come up with such great screen names? I read Silver's blog and love the concept of The Silver Nail for older ladies such as myself. I would welcome an idea or two or a hundred for something for me ...


----------



## kira685 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Just got these 2 with my $15 voucher only cost me $1. So excited to be getting 8 polishes soon.

those are the exact two i'm eyeing!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 29, 2013)

Just picked up Strawberry Fields &amp; Fuschia-istic for a whole dollar! Woohoo! I've had those two in and out of my cart a lot the past month, but kept deciding to wait to get them. Glad I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So from Bondi this month I've got 8 polishes heading my way:

Back to Matte

Holly Berry

That Sh*t Cray

Meadow Moss

My Ex's Heart

Perfect Storm

Strawberry Fields

Fuschia-istic


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Directly from the email:

If you are a prepaid 3, 6 or 12 month customer, we have extended your subscription by one month with my compliments, in addition, within the next five days you will receive a voucher for $12.50 off your next order (excluding subscriptions).
For our month-to month subscription customers we will be issuing a $15 voucher for use with any purchase on our website (excluding subscriptions).

Would you post here when you hear back from Bondi, txsfajsmama?  I just spent my $15 voucher, but I am a three-month subscriber and I do want the month extension they promised!  I'd write them too, but that's another e-mail they'd have to deal with on top of whatever horrible cluster-F is already going on behind the scenes.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

the email I received said that 3-6-12 month subscribers were getting a free month and voucher for $12.50. The month to month subscribers would receive a voucher for $15. 


ditto. I'm a month to month and I got the $15 voucher.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Just got these 2 with my $15 voucher only cost me $1. So excited to be getting 8 polishes soon.

those are the exact two i'm eyeing!


Haha they're going to run out of Lady Liberty!  

I knew my voucher was for the right amount so I went ahead and used mine, hopefully the $12.50/$15 issue gets figured out soon!


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 29, 2013)

> Would you post here when you hear back from Bondi, txsfajsmama? Â I just spent my $15 voucher, but I am a three-month subscriber and I do want the month extension they promised! Â I'd write them too, but that's another e-mail they'd have to deal with on top of whatever horrible cluster-F is already going on behind the scenes.


 I will absolutely do that. I can't even imagine what their inbox must look like. Terrifying!


----------



## theexxception (Sep 29, 2013)

> Haha they're going to run out of Lady Liberty! Â  I knew my voucher was for the right amount so I went ahead and used mine, hopefully the $12.50/$15 issue gets figured out soon!


 I think if they sent the wrong voucher then that is not your fault. What if you didn't remember like I didn't which one you were supposed to get. If the subscription isn't extended at the end of the 3 or 6 month time then deal with it then.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I will absolutely do that. I can't even imagine what their inbox must look like. Terrifying!

Thanks!  I appreciate it.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think if they sent the wrong voucher then that is not your fault. What if you didn't remember like I didn't which one you were supposed to get. If the subscription isn't extended at the end of the 3 or 6 month time then deal with it then.

Yes, that's a good point!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Would you post here when you hear back from Bondi, txsfajsmama?  I just spent my $15 voucher, but I am a three-month subscriber and I do want the month extension they promised!  I'd write them too, but that's another e-mail they'd have to deal with on top of whatever horrible cluster-F is already going on behind the scenes.

I'm in the same boat.  I immediately used my $15 voucher to pick up Like a Lady and I'm Vers for $10.  I'll just wait and see what happens, since I'm sure they've already gotten dozens (if not more) emails about this!  It does seem like they're trying to fix things, and I've had no complaints whatsoever up until the last few weeks, so I'm just going to wait it out to see if everything is rectified by the end of October.  If not, then I'll probably cancel...for now, I'm just going to be patient because I really think this sub will be great once all of the kinks are worked out!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 29, 2013)

Eeeek, beyond excited to receive my first Bondi nail polishes!! October is going to be awesome.  Here are all the pretties I'm receiving:

Fuschia-istic

Fool's

Bluesy Brunch

Cuff Me

Girl on Top

The 7 Train

Twerk-uoise

Mauve'n On Up

Suddenly I'm not as irritated with Bondi as I was waking up this morning!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 29, 2013)

I actually had to go back and check my confirmation emails to find out what I'm getting in October!  Here's my list:

-West Point Waters

-Meadow Moss

-On the Rocks

-Twerk-quoise

-Mauve'n on Up

-In the Buff

-The 7 Train

-Perfect Storm

-My Ex's Heart

-Like a Lady

-I'm Vers

-Girl on Top

-Cuff Me

-Glitz N Glam

Holy crap that's a lot of polish!  I'm too excited now!


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Placed my order:





And I used my voucher for this:





I will have to look back tomorrow to see what my October boxes will include. My butt is dragging tonite!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm so happy We got our vouchers I went ahead and ordered Top of the rock and Fools.  I still feel good about my decision to skip October because I can still get those colors later and I'm still getting 2 boxes in October.


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I will absolutely do that. I can't even imagine what their inbox must look like. Terrifying!

They may have to hire a CREW just to handle the mail!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 29, 2013)

Made my picks today! Like a Lady, Cuff Me and Glitz n Glam



Can't wait!


----------



## angismith (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eeeek, beyond excited to receive my first Bondi nail polishes!! October is going to be awesome.  Here are all the pretties I'm receiving:

Fuschia-istic

Fool's

Bluesy Brunch

Cuff Me

Girl on Top

The 7 Train

Twerk-uoise

Mauve'n On Up

Suddenly I'm not as irritated with Bondi as I was waking up this morning!





What a difference a few hours can make, right?


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

You're right.  My mistake.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Directly from the email:

If you are a prepaid 3, 6 or 12 month customer, we have extended your subscription by one month with my compliments, in addition, within the next five days you will receive a voucher for $12.50 off your next order (excluding subscriptions).
For our month-to month subscription customers we will be issuing a $15 voucher for use with any purchase on our website (excluding subscriptions).


Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
the email I received said that 3-6-12 month subscribers were getting a free month and voucher for $12.50. The month to month subscribers would receive a voucher for $15.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

Me too.  I'm really glad that at this point they don't have box exclusives that you can't buy on the site.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so happy We got our vouchers I went ahead and ordered Top of the rock and Fools.  I still feel good about my decision to skip October because I can still get those colors later and I'm still getting 2 boxes in October.


----------



## credit22 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd also like to know what charity the profits are going to. I almost totally forgot about this aspect of Bondi until I saw it again when I showed up on MUT today.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd also like to know what charity the profits are going to. I almost totally forgot about this aspect of Bondi until I saw it again when I showed up on MUT today.

Me, too!


----------



## msladyday (Sep 29, 2013)

My Ex's Heart

Copp'a Feel

Holly Berry

Kiss Me Under the...

Police Box

West Point Waters

That Sh*t Cray

Twerk-uoise

Mauve'n On Up

Perfect Storm

The 7 Train

Back to Matte

On the Rocks

Bite Me

I'm Vers

Girl On Top

Glitz n Glam

Cuff Me

and I'll be getting 2 Metier de Beaute boxes (August and October)

Not sure what to get with my voucher though since I own all of the ones I really, really wanted leaving me 10 "on the fence" to choose from. 

...It's going to be an amazing October...


----------



## lochnessie (Sep 29, 2013)

Just bought Strawberry Fields and Top of the Rock for $1 with my voucher. Hooray! Now to figure out what I want in my box. I'm definitely getting Cuff Me and Glitz n Glam, but I'm undecided on my 3rd. I'm relatively new to polish, so my polishes haven't gotten too crazy yet - and I work in a relatively conservative office (mostly 55+ year old men, so there's not exactly much polish around...) and I have the eternal dilemma of fun colors vs. work appropriate colors. Hmm...


----------



## Andi B (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ex's Heart

Copp'a Feel

Holly Berry

Kiss Me Under the...

Police Box

West Point Waters

That Sh*t Cray

Twerk-uoise

Mauve'n On Up

Perfect Storm

The 7 Train

Back to Matte

On the Rocks

Bite Me

I'm Vers

Girl On Top

Glitz n Glam

Cuff Me

and I'll be getting 2 Metier de Beaute boxes (August and October)

Not sure what to get with my voucher though since I own all of the ones I really, really wanted leaving me 10 "on the fence" to choose from.

...It's going to be an amazing October... 




Oh I forgot about the 2 LMdB boxes!  Plus, I'm planning on ordering at least a $149 tote from Golden Tote on Tuesday.  This really is going to be an amazing October!!  Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 4 boxes that I will be receiving in October (3 Sept + 1 Oct) will contain:

Holly Berry Meadow MossBluesy Brunch

Bite MeTwerk-uoiseWest Point Waters

I'm Vers

In the Buff

Midnight MysteryThat Sh*t Cray

Girl on Top

Mauve'n on Up

It's gonna be a great Nail Mail Day, and I'm excited to see what the beauty extras will be!

Add:

Police Box

Perfect Storm

Thanks for the voucher Bondi!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, I just used my voucher! I wasn't sure if I needed Lady Liberty or not, because I already have a Tiffany Blue polish that is very close (Sally Hansen Jaded). Everyone says that it's *the* perfect match, so I'll just have to compare it with my Tiffany baggie when it comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also bought Central Park Blossom everyone hates so much. I love the color and I know how to work with terrible formulas to make them look good, so I'm looking forward to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Sep 30, 2013)

Also, throwing in a random future color idea. If you do find a way to make those 5-free glitters, I would love to see one inspired by Upper East Side at night (blue, gold and teal)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 30, 2013)

In my opinion, Lady Liberty has more green in it than a Tiffany blue.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so happy We got our vouchers I went ahead and ordered Top of the rock and Fools.  I still feel good about my decision to skip October because I can still get those colors later and I'm still getting 2 boxes in October.

Agreed!

I skipped October for other reasons but I'm loving that Bondi lets you create your boxes from past colors &amp; collections! I definitely know what I want for November and it's nice to know I'm probably not going to miss out since I need to cut corners on my subs a bit this month. And like you, I have my two Sept. boxes to look forward too and my voucher order as well.

I just hope in the future there's a little more communication about delays and changes. Even a quick FB status or email would suffice, just to let us know they're working on it would go a LONG way for me.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm bored, so I made a collage of the colors I'm expecting in October





I can't wait!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 30, 2013)

> I'm bored, so I made a collage of the colors I'm expecting in October
> 
> I can't wait!


 Awesome choices! I can't sleep so I made one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm bored, so I made a collage of the colors I'm expecting in October





I can't wait!

*After seeing yours, I had to do the same! *


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 30, 2013)

It's like nail polish heaven in here right now! Loving all the colors you guys picked


----------



## OiiO (Sep 30, 2013)

Only getting eight, but all of them are my favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Sep 30, 2013)

Got my voucher, very happy about that. Still waiting for an answer on the 5th October colour though... I hope that comes today.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 30, 2013)

> In my opinion, Lady Liberty has more green in it thanÂ a Tiffany blue.


 I agree... I don't see Tiffany when I wear Lady Liberty. It will be good to see the comparison.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 30, 2013)

Lady Liberty is definitely more green than Tiffany blue, as it should be since it's supposed to match the Statue of Liberty. lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lady Liberty is definitely more green than Tiffany blue, as it should be since it's supposed to match the Statue of Liberty. lol





Thank you so much for that comparison!  It's definitely more green, but it's it's closer than anything I can find around here!  

(BTW, do you have any recommendations on a "true" Tiffany blue nail polish, O Goddess of the Swatches?  



)


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 30, 2013)

I wasn't all that crazy about most of this month's colors. Like a Lady reminds me of being in 5th and 6th grade when my mom would only let me wear clear or light pink nail polish. lol Girl on Top looks cool though and I also chose a couple from last month that didn't appeal to me before, but do now. I would probably like more of the polishes if I could see swatches. I especially want to see Twerkoise and Glitz &amp; Glam.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It wasn't me, Silver ... it was Bleu. By the way, how do you ladies come up with such great screen names? I read Silver's blog and love the concept of The Silver Nail for older ladies such as myself. I would welcome an idea or two or a hundred for something for me ...
Angi, that was BlueHeron thanking you instead of me on the code thing, not that it matters!  lol  I'm finding that the quote function here on MUT can get very confusing.

Glad you like the name The Silver Nail.  When I was starting my blog and wanting it to be aimed at older women, it just came to me.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my voucher, very happy about that.

Still waiting for an answer on the 5th October colour though... I hope that comes today.

OK, I've now emailed them as time is running out.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 30, 2013)

I got confirmation from Chris via email that there is *no 5th October colour. *The 5th colour will be held back until next month.

I requested permission to post the email exchange here for others' benefit.

ETA: email

Quote: Melissa,

Thank you for your email. We are releasing four this month as the fifth did not work well when presented on the site. We are holding this back to next month as it is more complimentary with the new colors coming through.

Our apologies for this confusion.

Please let me know if I can be of further help.

Chris


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 30, 2013)

I got an email back from James regarding the voucher: Thank you for reaching out in regards to this, actually you will be receiving your free month even if you use your $15 voucher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you get both!


----------



## autopilot (Sep 30, 2013)

OK I skipped October.





Hoping to see some IRL swatches by the end of the month so I can decide what to spend my voucher on before it expires.


----------



## brandarae (Sep 30, 2013)

I used my voucher to get Lady Liberty and Strawberry Fields.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theexxception (Sep 30, 2013)

> I got an email back from James regarding the voucher: Thank you for reaching out in regards to this, actually you will be receiving your free month even if you use your $15 voucher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you get both!


 Good to know since I used mine right away


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got an email back from James regarding the voucher:

Thank you for reaching out in regards to this, actually you will be receiving your free month even if you use your $15 voucher



you get both!
Thanks for posting, I was waiting to hear if it was a mistake. I used my voucher for Strawberry Fields and Mauv'en on Up





Honestly I think 5 FREE (or nearly free) polishes is more than fair compensation for the delays.  I don't really feel they owed me all that.

I am secretly hoping they are combining some of the boxes though, so the Mr. doesn't think I've lost my mind ha!


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi there,

Just wanted to make an appearance and let you know that I am currently working with the team and responding to customer questions. I will be checking in here this evening to respond to your questions and concerns. If you have anything urgent, please email [email protected]

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi there,

Just wanted to make an appearance and let you know that I am currently working with the team and responding to customer questions. I will be checking in here this evening to respond to your questions and concerns. If you have anything urgent, please email [email protected]

Thanks,

Rich

Thanks, Richard! One problem that seems to be a concern to everyone is relating to customer service for those people who are not on Facebook or MuT. Other questions to summarize is the date of midnight tonight to decide to skip October's box since we only got the email yesterday. There are several polish related questions but am sure you will get to them in due time.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got an email back from James regarding the voucher:

Thank you for reaching out in regards to this, actually you will be receiving your free month even if you use your $15 voucher



you get both!
I think that is a bit unfair to us month to month girls....  just my .02


----------



## credit22 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that is a bit unfair to us month to month girls....  just my .02

I agree. I understand why there would be a disparity because the 3-month, 6-month, etc. people already put in more money and can't cancel the same way month to month people can. But $35 vs. $15 (essentially) seems rather steep.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that is a bit unfair to us month to month girls....  just my .02

nikkimouse, what do you think would be fair compensation for us for waiting an four weeks for our order? I think the option to cancel the order was more than fair and the voucher for $15 was over and above what was necessary.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that is a bit unfair to us month to month girls....  just my .02
I didn't get it either until it was explained somewhere else, can't remember here or FB, that it's because the people who subscribe for longer, such as a 6-month sub, cannot cancel any of their months.  And I think they've prepaid although I might be wrong about that.

I sub month-to-month and have been more than pleased with the compensation I've received.  Not saying your feelings aren't understandable though.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think that is a bit unfair to us month to month girls....Â  just my .02


I agree with you, but I can see it from Bondi's side. If you sign-up for multiple months, that is more money for them up front. You paid $60, $120, or $240 up front. (I know there is a discount for 6 and 12 months, I'm just not taking the time to go check what it is.) On the other side, I purchased 2 August boxes plus two add-on polishes and 6 September boxes with one add-on polish, so I have paid a lot of money to Bondi also. I guess there was no way everyone was going to feel like the compensation was fair.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 30, 2013)

I thnk China Glaze For Audrey is the closest to Tiffany Blue.  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you so much for that comparison!  It's definitely more green, but it's it's closer than anything I can find around here!  

(BTW, do you have any recommendations on a "true" Tiffany blue nail polish, O Goddess of the Swatches?  




)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 30, 2013)

Ahh come on, guys.



  They didn't have to give us anything! I think the voucher was way above and beyond what most subscription services would offer.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I thnk China Glaze For Audrey is the closest to Tiffany Blue.  

Agreed!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't agree.  I think 2 nearly free (if you go with what's on sale, it will cost $1) polishes is an ample compensation.  It would have been cheaper for them if they said they'd add an extra polish or throw in the I'm Verse for everyone and I would have thought that sufficient too.  

My Color Me Monthly sub had issues this month too and their compensation was, "I'm sorry."

I've said from the beginning I have no personal interest in nor feelings for Bondi outside of it's a company and I want their product.  I think Bondi is trying too hard right now.  In a way that's a good thing but it's also not really good for them as a company trying to make a product.  They've been giving away a lot of polishes...too many, if you ask me.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that is a bit unfair to us month to month girls....  just my .02


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get it either until it was explained somewhere else, can't remember here or FB, that it's because the people who subscribe for longer, such as a 6-month sub, cannot cancel any of their months.  And I think they've prepaid although I might be wrong about that.

I sub month-to-month and have been more than pleased with the compensation I've received.  Not saying your feelings aren't understandable though.  

Thanks, Silver, I sometimes let my fingers type faster than my thoughts! nikkimouse, I did not mean to discount your feelings ... I only wanted to express my own. I apologize for that. Everyone's .02 is valuable and constructive. Perhaps you can email Richard at the company address to discuss what you think would be more fair?


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree that they didn't have to do anything to compensate anyone. The point I was making, and I think Nikkimouse was making, is that the compensation that Bondi chose to give was very unbalanced between the month-to-month subscribers and the multiple month subscribers.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that is a bit unfair to us month to month girls....  just my .02

I agree. I understand why there would be a disparity because the 3-month, 6-month, etc. people already put in more money and can't cancel the same way month to month people can.* But $35 vs. $15 (essentially) seems rather steep.*


Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
nikkimouse, what do you think would be fair compensation for us for waiting an four weeks for our order? I think the option to cancel the order was more than fair and the voucher for $15 was over and above what was necessary. 
I've been waiting the same 4 weeks you have why should you not have to pay for that month while I still had to pay.  I thought the levels in the vouchers were to even out the adding of an extra month. 

I understand the paying up front and not being able to cancel if you wanted to. you got 2 polishes and a free box I got 2 polishes....   it's just what ever... but it is another place where they have said one thing and done another.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Donna, what is this Color Me Monthly that you speak of? Please enable this addict ...


----------



## credit22 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh come on, guys.



  They didn't have to give us anything! I think the voucher was way above and beyond what most subscription services would offer. 

I absolutely agree! And I totally understand the rationale behind giving 3-month, 6-month, etc. people "more". I just believe that the disparity is too large. It can lead to a lot of unnecessary resentment towards Bondi. I'm very thankful for my $15 voucher...I'm just bummed that I'm also missing out on three polishes and a beauty gift just because I did month to month instead of a longer subscription.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh come on, guys.



  They didn't have to give us anything! I think the voucher was way above and beyond what most subscription services would offer. 

I absolutely agree! And I totally understand the rationale behind giving 3-month, 6-month, etc. people "more". I just believe that the disparity is too large. It can lead to a lot of unnecessary resentment towards Bondi. I'm very thankful for my $15 voucher...I'm just bummed that I'm also missing out on three polishes and a beauty gift just because I did month to month instead of a longer subscription.

This is what i was getting at i think my last post came out a little meaner then i expected it to...  I'm sorry if I ruffled some feathers.  I like to feel like I'm being treated equally.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm a month-to-month customer and I think a $15 voucher was more than enough. I didn't pay up-front for multiple months after all.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 30, 2013)

When you put it that way, then I am completely more inclined to agree with you.  In this case, maybe they should have given everyone the $15 voucher no matter the subscription level or a free month to everybody no matter the subscription level.

It seems to me that would have been the equitable thing to do.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been waiting the same 4 weeks you have why should you not have to pay for that month while I still had to pay.  I thought the levels in the vouchers were to even out the adding of an extra month. 

I understand the paying up front and not being able to cancel if you wanted to. you got 2 polishes and a free box I got 2 polishes....   it's just what ever... but it is another place where they have said one thing and done another.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been waiting the same 4 weeks you have why should you not have to pay for that month while I still had to pay.  I thought the levels in the vouchers were to even out the adding of an extra month. 

I understand the paying up front and not being able to cancel if you wanted to. you got 2 polishes and a free box I got 2 polishes....   it's just what ever... but it is another place where they have said one thing and done another.

nikkimouse, I am a month-to-month'er, too. From a financial standpoint, the people who paid in August for 3-month, 6-month, or 12-month subscriptions have made THEIR money available for Bondi to use (and draw interest) and therefore have more working capital than the month-to-month subscribers. So the use of their money is being compensated, but EVERYONE is being treated to a voucher out of the desire for Bondi to show their good faith. At least that's the way *I* see it, but that is only my opinion of the situation and is not based on facts or inside knowledge or anything like that. I still believe that Richard (and therefore Bondi New York) are offering superb customer service to its consumers and subscribers) and that is the basis for my support. And on a lighter note, I enjoy cutting up and bantering with Richard, just because that is one way I like to have fun.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 30, 2013)

It's a polish subscription.  One polish every month for $7.  The colour is a surprise; you don't get to choose.  http://www.colormemonthly.com/

I love how their bottle labels are etched in the glass and the colours always please me.  For only $7 (pretty much the average polish price) I really like getting that one little polish surprise every month. 

Edit:  here's a pic of the polish this month.  It's pretty!  http://www.colormemonthly.com/island-sunset/

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Donna, what is this Color Me Monthly that you speak of? Please enable this addict ...


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
nikkimouse, I am a month-to-month'er, too. From a financial standpoint, the people who paid in August for 3-month, 6-month, or 12-month subscriptions have made THEIR money available for Bondi to use (and draw interest) and therefore have more working capital than the month-to-month subscribers. So the use of their money is being compensated, but EVERYONE is being treated to a voucher out of the desire for Bondi to show their good faith. At least that's the way *I* see it, but that is only my opinion of the situation and is not based on facts or inside knowledge or anything like that. I still believe that Richard (and therefore Bondi New York) are offering superb customer service to its consumers and subscribers) and that is the basis for my support. And on a lighter note, I enjoy cutting up and bantering with Richard, just because that is one way I like to have fun.






I understand how you see it, but I have more money out to Bondi right now than a 3 or 6 month subscriber.  So, Bondi is using more of my money for free right now.  That is why feel like the compensation is unfair.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Thanks, Donna...you just spent $7 of my nail and hand care budget for the month!


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I understand how you see it, but I have more money out to Bondi right now than a 3 or 6 month subscriber.  So, Bondi is using more of my money for free right now.  That is why feel like the compensation is unfair.  

Yes, so do I, Jessica. But you can't draw as much interest when it is only available at a monthly rate. And that may not be Bondi's thinking and rationale. It is just mine. Meanwhile, I await Richard's visit to us this evening to answer some of the questions that we all have. We ARE very lucky to have him visit us, and I have never seen Jane on the Julep thread yet, for example.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks, Donna...you just spent $7 of my nail and hand care budget for the month!

You're quite welcome.  I think CMM is vastly overlooked.  It's cruelty free, 3 or 4 or 5 free (whatever, I don't pay attention to that stuff) and they're very ecologically conscious (which I also don't care about) and rather than use printed labels, they etch the glass. It's also inexpensive.   And OMG!  I love that little surprise!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I understand how you see it, but I have more money out to Bondi right now than a 3 or 6 month subscriber.  So, Bondi is using more of my money for free right now.  That is why feel like the compensation is unfair.  

I think it is a more of an "let's just send everybody the $15.00 voucher" type of deal.   I image that it would be a nightmare to sort out which person gets which voucher.   Since they already have issues with their emails.

That being said I did order Strawberry Fields and Fushia-tastic with my voucher and I already got a shipping email.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 30, 2013)

Speaking just for myself, I'm very happy with the compensation Bondi has offered me as a month-to-month subscriber and probably won't even use it all.  I've received some polishes from another company (and no, I'm not going to name it) where the formula is off or whatever and not only has there been no compensation but there has been zero acknowledgement of any problem at all.

Anyway, tomorrow's October, my favorite month of the year!  Christmas is dandy but October's the best.  When I was a kid it meant all kinds of good things -- cool crisp days, autumn leaves, my birthday, the county fair, and Halloween.  And Mama's special pumpkin pie.  It still means all those things except the county fair (because now I live where fairs are held in the summer) and now I make the pie myself.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You're quite welcome.  I think CMM is vastly overlooked.  It's cruelty free, 3 or 4 or 5 free (whatever, I don't pay attention to that stuff) and they're very ecologically conscious (which I also don't care about) and rather than use printed labels, they etch the glass. It's also inexpensive.   And OMG!  I love that little surprise! 

Do they have a forum or thread on MuT? I don't wear much of the colors like Island Sunset, but I loved the August and July's colors.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Anyway, tomorrow's October, my favorite month of the year!  Christmas is dandy but October's the best.  When I was a kid it meant all kinds of good things -- cool crisp days, autumn leaves, my birthday, the county fair, and Halloween.  And Mama's special pumpkin pie.  It still means all those things except the county fair (because now I live where fairs are held in the summer) and now I make the pie myself.  

I love October, too! But mostly for nature's changes ... the cooler days, the changing leaves, the sun's position in the sky, sweaters at night, sitting around a firepit with friends. Our county fairs have always been in August, probably our hottest month in Tennessee. And my mom makes Sweet Potato Pie ... with vanilla instead of spices because she doesn't like cinnamon and nutmeg. OMG! I'm diabetic so my slice is really small, but I DO have to have some! Hope your Bondi box arrives in time for your birthday ... what a glorious gift that would be to yourself!!!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Phew! Lots going on regarding these boxes. I won't get into that now. BUT

Does anyway have a description of Like A Lady? Is it a shimmer or a cream? Has anyone gotten a verbal or written comparison of it to Central Park Blossom and the two newer pink/mauves? I am interested in knowing. Thanks!


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Phew! Lots going on regarding these boxes. I won't get into that now. BUT

Does anyway have a description of Like A Lady? Is it a shimmer or a cream? Has anyone gotten a verbal or written comparison of it to Central Park Blossom and the two newer pink/mauves? I am interested in knowing. Thanks!

I don't think so, Monika1. Richard said he would be on here tonight and I am hoping to get a lot of my questions answered then. Esp. concerning the new colors.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Cuff Me was described by whoever is working FB for Bondi today as a metallic taupe.


----------



## swimsalot (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi I don't mean to hijack this thread. You all know so much about Bondi. Do you know if it's better to move your polish before your Bondi manicure using acetone or non-acetone. Thanks


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Ideal for Halloween Nail Art:


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 30, 2013)

> Hi I don't mean to hijack this thread. You all know so much about Bondi. Do you know if it's better to move your polish before your Bondi manicure using acetone or non-acetone. Thanks


 Bondi recommends non acetone.


----------



## swimsalot (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi I don't mean to hijack this thread. You all know so much about Bondi. Do you know if it's better to move your polish before your Bondi manicure using acetone or non-acetone. Thanks


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi I don't mean to hijack this thread. You all know so
much about Bondi. Do you know if it's better to move your polish before your Bondi manicure using acetone or non-acetone. Thanks

I don't think it makes a difference. Whatever you prefer. But if you use Bondi because you like the 5-Free quality, then using a non-acetone would follow along that train of thought. I know Richard told someone who was having trouble with bubbles not to use acetone to swipe your nail before you start, but I do it every time and I've never had a bubble.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ideal for Halloween Nail Art:





I thought this would look cool with Bite Me!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Sep 30, 2013)

> I thought this would look cool with Bite Me!


 I saw this on YouTube and ran out to Sally's to grab dotting tools to try this!


----------



## theexxception (Sep 30, 2013)

> Ideal for Halloween Nail Art:


 I did this last year I will post a picture when I get to my computer I also did a spider web on the thumb


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I just used my voucher! I wasn't sure if I needed Lady Liberty or not, because I already have a Tiffany Blue polish that is very close (Sally Hansen Jaded). Everyone says that it's *the* perfect match, so I'll just have to compare it with my Tiffany baggie when it comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also bought Central Park Blossom everyone hates so much. I love the color and I know how to work with terrible formulas to make them look good, so I'm looking forward to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Anastasia, I'm really so,so,so excited to hear your tips on Central Park Blossom, now! I'm applying it and trying to get it to work better than last time. Are you on now?


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In my opinion, Lady Liberty has more green in it than a Tiffany blue.

My guess is that Bluesy Brunch will be closer to a Tiffany blue than LL, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got confirmation from Chris via email that there is *no 5th October colour. *The 5th colour will be held back until next month.

I requested permission to post the email exchange here for others' benefit.

ETA: email

Thank-you!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Anastasia, I'm really so,so,so excited to hear your tips on Central Park Blossom, now! I'm applying it and trying to get it to work better than last time. Are you on now?

Hey Monika! 

Here are some tips on handling awful formulas:


Make sure you apply the polish in *very* thin layers. Like, the first coat should be barely visible (esp if it's a light polish, like CPB)
Allow each consecutive layer to dry completely
For white and bright polishes alternate each color coat with a coat of matte base, it will even out the color and the streaks
Repeat until desired opacity

My Central Park Blossom order shipped earlier today, and I'll make sure to post swatches when it comes. I really like the color, and I'll do anything to make its horrid formula work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boots (Oct 30, 2013)

> Has anyone who didn't actually request a refund get theirs yet? I know they said to wait 1-3 days but I'm kind of surprised it doesn't show as pending or anything on my account. Over Bondi &amp; ready to place a Sephora order...knowing my refund is processing would help justify it a little.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hadn't emailed and I got mine yesterday. I think it'll come soon. They're just swamped processing them all, "15000" is a lot I guess! Lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hadn't emailed and I got mine yesterday. I think it'll come soon. They're just swamped processing them all, "15000" is a lot I guess! Lol.
Hahaha yeah, I'll be patient and wait the 1-3 days before I dispute the charges. 

Just thought it was odd that it shows refunded on their website but my bank hasn't even received an initiation for the refund.


----------



## jpell91010 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I prepaid 3 month subscription and it has not been refunded.
I prepaid 6 (stupid me) and it has not been refunded.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, My 3 refunds with Paypal set to go through on the 31st just came back as failed. I never got the email telling me where to go from here. Would anyone mind posting the instructions here?


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, My 3 refunds with Paypal set to go through on the 31st just came back as failed. I never got the email telling me where to go from here. Would anyone mind posting the instructions here?

Same here - I never received an email regarding Paypal payments from them.


----------



## Boots (Oct 30, 2013)

This is what they've sent:

Quote:  We are aware that some customers are experiencing issues with refunds via PayPal that are not processing. We have discontinued PayPal recently as a payment partner.In the event that you have an issue with a refund through PayPal not crediting to you, there are two options available to you:1. File a claim with PayPal. (If you are outside of the 45 day claim window, please follow the instructions below).2. Please send an email to [email protected] with the following information: 
The name and email address associated to the PayPal account that you made your purchase with.
The date and the amount of the transaction. If you have the transaction number or an order number, please include this.
The address that a refund is to be sent to.
Please note that refund checks will only be issued to the name of the account holder.Once we have acknowledged your claim and confirmed the repayment, please allow 7-10 days for receipt of your refund check.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

> Guys, this is really strange. Â It was posted yesterday, 10/29. Â Bondi is hiring for the retail store in Garden State Plaza. Â Are we sure about that kiosk? Â http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ret/ As anyone who has used Craigslist knows, you have to actively post, it's not like an old post just shows up on a new day. EDIT: Â here's the link to the exact post. Â http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ret/4159943437.html Â the one above is for the whole section.


 I called and spoke with a mall employee myself. I will call again this morning


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guys, this is really strange.  It was posted yesterday, 10/29.  Bondi is hiring for the retail store in Garden State Plaza.  Are we sure about that kiosk?  http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ret/

As anyone who has used Craigslist knows, you have to actively post, it's not like an old post just shows up on a new day.

EDIT:  here's the link to the exact post.  http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ret/4159943437.html  the one above is for the whole section.

I called and spoke with a mall employee myself. I will call again this morning 
I live about an hour from Garden State Plaza.  Usually avoid it like the plague because, hey, it's Jersey and there are about a dozen malls that are closer to me (not to mention a few in Pennsylvania) and the traffic in Paramus is horrendous because of all the malls, not to mention it's in a county where they still have blue laws, so the mall is not open on Sunday and is a total zoo on Saturday.

But I'm off tomorrow and Friday, so if there's no clarity before then, I will try (and I can't stress how much I mean _*try*_,) to get over there Friday or Saturday to see if the kiosk is there, staffed, etc.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2013)

The Bondi October shipping issues/discussion thread is getting quite long and unwieldy for new readers, and since there has been and will be no shipping of September or October subscription boxes, this will be a place to discuss our refund issues.

My story is that I requested cancellations and refunds of all my outstanding orders from BNY last Friday the 25th.  My debit card was credited the next day and my credit card two days after that.  So I'm free of them but want to offer support and the occasional laugh to others.

Go!


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm still waiting on *what I'm guessing* is my refund for the September box.  On Bondi's site it shows that order as fulfilled/shipped, but the last $19.99 has yet to show up in my account.  The other three orders I had are already processed and in my bank account.

Is anyone else worried they'll try to pull some lameness along the lines of "Well, we 'shipped' it but apparently the post office lost it, so you're just poo out of luck as we have no way to replace it right now.  Thanks for the $20."

Or is it just taking a little longer because on their end they stupidly marked it as fulfilled...so they're having to go in and change it in their computers to get the refunds to process?

Sorry for the terribly long, rambling sentences...I'm not very good at asking simple questions!


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *arisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You might also want to file a claim on PayPal even if it's past the 45-day limit. My claim was automatically closed because of this limit, but then PayPal decided to reopen my claim and study my case. My guess is that they received lots of complaints against Bondi, so they're investigating this situation regardless of the 45-day limit.

I really hope I can get a refund through PayPal. As a Canadian customer, I'm not sure how the paper check solution would work.
Now he is saying they have dicontinued their  business partnership with Paypal...  I have been told otherwise as their paypal is still open and a lady who  contacted them directly ..was told that ""*** Update from Paypal (I just called): They are giving him 10 days to pay me if he doesn't they will refund me and go after him! The guy I just talked to said and I quote "he can try and close out his account and run that's not going to stop us from going after him!"****"""   so he's possibly running on a dangerous game ..She is waiting on a refund ...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still waiting on *what I'm guessing* is my refund for the September box.  On Bondi's site it shows that order as fulfilled/shipped, but the last $19.99 has yet to show up in my account.  The other three orders I had are already processed and in my bank account.

Is anyone else worried they'll try to pull some lameness along the lines of "Well, we 'shipped' it but apparently the post office lost it, so you're just poo out of luck as we have no way to replace it right now.  Thanks for the $20."

Or is it just taking a little longer because on their end they stupidly marked it as fulfilled...so they're having to go in and change it in their computers to get the refunds to process?

Sorry for the terribly long, rambling sentences...I'm not very good at asking simple questions!
I think they're way past the "we shipped it" lie.  What I mean is, whenever anyone has asked them directly, "Did you actually ship the September boxes?" they have refused to respond.  They only generated tracking numbers in their system as far as I can tell.

My September box was also marked "fulfilled" but I got the refund.  Hopefully it's just taking them a little longer because I'd certainly think they're swamped this week processing refunds.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 30, 2013)

So far I've received 1 of 2 refunds (For my $19.99 Sept box).  I'm still waiting on the October one, but I did receive an email stating that Bondi acknowledged that I would receive a refund for both months, so I'm giving it another day or two before I start anything through my bank.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 30, 2013)

As of now, I have manually requested (via email) that a dispute be opened for my Paypal payment of $16 for the September gift box, seeing as I paid on August 29th via bank transfer.

I am still scanning my Amex account for my refund of the Sub box itself ($19.99) which was paid on September 1st.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 30, 2013)

10/26 -- Requested cancellation of remaining 2 months of 3 month sub and extra September box
10/27 -- Received acknowledgent of cancellation/refund request
10/29 -- Funds for sub were available in account linked to debit card for sub first thing in the morning.  Refund of extra box to AmEx came later that morning


@autopilot -- given that you're coming up on 60 days from when charge went in, I'd call AmEx if you don't have refund by 3 pm today.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Bondi does, in fact, have a kiosk at the Garden State Plaza.  That is all the information I am posting about that.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
10/26 -- Requested cancellation of remaining 2 months of 3 month sub and extra September box
10/27 -- Received acknowledgent of cancellation/refund request
10/29 -- Funds for sub were available in account linked to debit card for sub first thing in the morning.  Refund of extra box to AmEx came later that morning


@autopilot -- given that you're coming up on 60 days from when charge went in, I'd call AmEx if you don't have refund by 3 pm today.
Thanks for the advice, I contacted them through secure account email system just now regarding this. I figure they can see if there's a refund pending for the charge that is not yet credited.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 30, 2013)

So I called my bank today to initiate a dispute, since I hadn't yet received a refund or any response to my email to Bondi requesting more information. *Bank of America said they didn't see anything pending, but a vendor has 30 days from the initiation of a refund to post it.* They also said that since my initial charge was in July, it's way past the dispute date, but she'll see what she can do since the vendor is supposed to be refunding me.

Just leaving this here in case it helps anyone.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 30, 2013)

I just received an email from "James Eib" that my request was closed and merged with another request (I sent two emails). No other reply/information. Or refund on my credit card yet. My bank says they won't budge until the month-end credit card statement is out, and a cheque is out of the question for international customers. I have no idea what's going to happen to my hard-earned $19.99.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 30, 2013)

All 3 of my paypal refunds just went from 'pending' to 'completed', and the correct refund amount was added to my paypal balance. Still waiting on the two Bank of america refunds for $19.99 each that were initiated Sunday night.


----------



## theexxception (Oct 30, 2013)

I emailed bondi since it seemed like people with subscriptions for 3,6, or 12 months weren't getting their money back. This is the response I got. So hopefully I will see it come through soon although usually I get a pending in my bank account. Hey Caylee, Everyone received a refund on Monday for their subscriptions. I have sent you a copy of your statement that reflects your full refund. I am very sorry that you have experienced this! I can promise you these issues that we have experienced were unexpected and have kept us working around the clock to fix (if only we could make the clock a little longer hehe) I see that we refunded you back to your visa and it was after 3pm on Monday, that means the bank may not have processed it till yesterday. Please allow 1-3 business days for this to reflect back to your account. Again I am very sorry that you have experienced this, I have created you a $12.50 discount code (********) please accept this as a token of apology. If there is anything else that we can do for you please do not hesitate to contact us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -- James


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 30, 2013)

Just received a text from my bank a/c - my refund is in! It is around 70-80 cents less than the $19.99 owing to the fluctuating exchange rates, but at least $19 dollars are back. Whew. I hope everyone else gets their refunds as well asap.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed bondi since it seemed like people with subscriptions for 3,6, or 12 months weren't getting their money back. This is the response I got.
So hopefully I will see it come through soon although usually I get a pending in my bank account.

Hey Caylee,
Everyone received a refund on Monday for their subscriptions. I have sent you a copy of your statement that reflects your full refund. I am very sorry that you have experienced this! I can promise you these issues that we have experienced were unexpected and have kept us working around the clock to fix (if only we could make the clock a little longer hehe) I see that we refunded you back to your visa and it was after 3pm on Monday, that means the bank may not have processed it till yesterday. Please allow 1-3 business days for this to reflect back to your account.

Again I am very sorry that you have experienced this, I have created you a $12.50 discount code (********) please accept this as a token of apology.

If there is anything else that we can do for you please do not hesitate to contact us






-- James





Okay. So. Maybe you're pleased with this, IDK, and I'm sorry if what I'm about to write offends you, theexxception. But. 

"I have sent you a copy of your statement that reflects your full refund" - unless this is from the bank, it's worthless. I could write a receipt claiming to have sent back money, but unless it's from the bank, it means bupkis.

"working around the clock to fix" - like they were "working around the clock" to pack and ship our products?

"if only we could make the clock a little longer hehe" - STOP JOKING AND FIX THE PROBLEM. What has to happen before Bondi understands how to respond professionally in correspondence?

" I have created you a $12.50 discount code" - to spend on what? Why would they expect someone they're refunding to give them money again? Maybe you will, theexxception, and I will not at all judge you. But for Bondi to think this is still an okay means of making reparation is just so clueless and in denial that I can't fathom it.

"contact us 



" - I can't. I CANNOT with this company any longer. I just can't.

*edit to fix some pronoun confusion


----------



## msladyday (Oct 30, 2013)

I disputed the charges on my credit card for the subscription and luckily my extra boxes were through Bill Me Later which affords a longer dispute time than PayPal itself. I only received 1 email with a single PayPal refund 'in process' for a single extra box and not all 4. I am still going to dispute all 4 charges since it seems they are not going through.


----------



## theexxception (Oct 30, 2013)

> :icon_eek: Okay. So. Maybe you're pleased with this, IDK, and I'm sorry if what I'm about to write offends you, theexxception. But.Â  "I have sent you a copy of your statement that reflects your full refund" - unless this is from your bank, it's worthless. I could write you a receipt claiming to have sent you money, but unless it's from your bank, it means bupkis. "working around the clock to fix" - like they were "working around the clock" to pack and ship our products? "if only we could make the clock a little longer hehe" - STOP JOKING AND FIX THE PROBLEM. What has to happen before Bondi understands how to respond professionally in correspondence? "Â I have created you a $12.50 discount code" - to spend on what? Why would you expect someone you're refunding to give you money again? Maybe you will, theexxception, and I will not at all judge you. But for Bondi to think this is still an okay means of making reparation is just so clueless and in denial that I can't fathom it. "contact usÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> " - I can't. I CANNOT with this company any longer. I just can't.


 I just posted it to show people what they said that is all. I am not going to go with blind faith that this is right. Also I am not giving bondi another cent of my money because this whole thing makes me as sick as it makes everyone else.


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 30, 2013)

> All 3 of my paypal refunds just went from 'pending' to 'completed', and the correct refund amount was added to my paypal balance. Still waiting on the two Bank of america refunds for $19.99 each that were initiated Sunday night.


 Thanks for posting this Scooby, gives me hope that mine will go thru too. Mine says pending until Nov. 1.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 30, 2013)

So I just received the $1 refund for my daughter's account. I have not received anything for mine through BOA. I asked for a refund and cancellation of both accounts Sunday night. Edited: Waiting for September box, extra box, and October box refund.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed bondi since it seemed like people with subscriptions for 3,6, or 12 months weren't getting their money back. This is the response I got.
So hopefully I will see it come through soon although usually I get a pending in my bank account.

Hey Caylee,
Everyone received a refund on Monday for their subscriptions. I have sent you a copy of your statement that reflects your full refund. I am very sorry that you have experienced this! I can promise you these issues that we have experienced were unexpected and have kept us working around the clock to fix (if only we could make the clock a little longer hehe) I see that we refunded you back to your visa and it was after 3pm on Monday, that means the bank may not have processed it till yesterday. Please allow 1-3 business days for this to reflect back to your account.

Again I am very sorry that you have experienced this, I have created you a $12.50 discount code (********) please accept this as a token of apology.

If there is anything else that we can do for you please do not hesitate to contact us





-- James
Discount code?  They want you to shop with them?


----------



## theexxception (Oct 30, 2013)

> Discount code? Â They want you to shop with them?Â  :wassatt:


 That was my thought. I already shopped with you and you let me down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although I am sure you can still buy the old colors. But no thanks


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just posted it to show people what they said that is all.
I am not going to go with blind faith that this is right.
Also I am not giving bondi another cent of my money because this whole thing makes me as sick as it makes everyone else.
I just couldn't hold back my frustration and disbelief at that email they sent you. They have some nerve, really!


----------



## theexxception (Oct 30, 2013)

> I just couldn't hold back my frustration and disbelief at that email they sent you. They have some nerve, really!


 Yeah I mean if other people are getting their money back then all I really wanted to know is if they had over looked the multiple month subscriptions because they show up different on the accounts. So I'm hoping the email means they didn't over look the multi month subscriptions and if I don't get a refund in the next few days I'm going to my bank.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm just flabbergasted they're offering promos.  That takes some balls.  And you're the only one I've heard getting one so far.  Dick must like you.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh boo hoo hoo, I'm not special.  I didn't get a promo!


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for posting this Scooby, gives me hope that mine will go thru too. Mine says pending until Nov. 1.

I think she just got lucky. Mine was saying pending til today's date, then (un)shockingly I had an email from Paypal saying that the sender's bank declined the eCheck payment and it's back in the spin cycle called "pending".


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh boo hoo hoo, I'm not special.  I didn't get a promo! 




You are not alone!



Let's be the special people who didn't get promos!


----------



## credit22 (Oct 30, 2013)

I used a capital one CC and I have my refunds listed in my account but they're still pending.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a pending (Nov 1) paypal refund for my voucher purchase. I haven't seen a refund yet on my 3-month sub. I ordered one add-on box via paypal and have not seen that refund yet.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*I emailed bondi since it seemed like people with subscriptions for 3,6, or 12 months weren't getting their money back. *This is the response I got.
So hopefully I will see it come through soon although usually I get a pending in my bank account.

Hey Caylee,
Everyone received a refund on Monday for their subscriptions. I have sent you a copy of your statement that reflects your full refund. I am very sorry that you have experienced this! I can promise you these issues that we have experienced were unexpected and have kept us working around the clock to fix (if only we could make the clock a little longer hehe) I see that we refunded you back to your visa and it was after 3pm on Monday, that means the bank may not have processed it till yesterday. Please allow 1-3 business days for this to reflect back to your account.

Again I am very sorry that you have experienced this, I have created you a $12.50 discount code (********) please accept this as a token of apology.

If there is anything else that we can do for you please do not hesitate to contact us





-- James

Can't speak to anyone else, but I did get the refund for the 2 months remaining on my 3 month sub.

However, I had requested that refund on Saturday night.  I'm not getting it as part of the general cancellation/suspension/whatever they called it of the subscription service, so maybe that's why, but there is at least one pre-paid subscriber who got a refund.  And I don't think I'm the only one.


----------



## theexxception (Oct 30, 2013)

> Can't speak to anyone else, but I did get the refund for the 2 months remaining on my 3 month sub. However, I had requested that refund on Saturday night.Â  I'm not getting it as part of the general cancellation/suspension/whatever they called itÂ of the subscription service, so maybe that's why, but there is at least one pre-paid subscriber who got a refund.Â  And I don't think I'm the only one.


 All the refunds I have seen people talk about with multi month subscriptions has been from people that requested the refund before the refund of everything. Also most of the ones I have seen have been for the partial amount having gotten at lease one box.


----------



## iluvdandelions (Oct 30, 2013)

So, I told my daughter about the $1 Bondi special and she signed up for that PLUS a three month sub.   She hasn't seen evidence of any refunds to date. 




   Oh, I should add she is one of the ones who didn't request a refund.  I forgot she signed up for the 3 month sub and didn't say anything about this Bondi Kerfluffle to her over the weekend.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 30, 2013)

Amex is awesome: they responded to me within hours indicated that they are disputing the charge with Bondi and my account will be credited for my Sub payment with 48 hours.

Paypal... not so much. I got the form letter "transactions older than 45 days cannot be disputed..." so I responded with a copy of Bondi's email and explained that I am concerned because I am in Canada and cannot accept a paper cheque from them as instructed. If their next response is as unhelpful (TBH I have never found PP to be helpful, and I laugh when they send their "how did we do?" surveys), I will call in and speak to a supervisor.


----------



## ohmywurd (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my two sub box refunds to post to my Capital One CC account... Only my gift box has been credited back to paypal, however this doesn't mean much to me since I know they are having all these issues with PP and that it is merely pending. I sent them an email today to ensure that I would be getting my sub box refunds promptly.


----------



## kamanda85 (Oct 30, 2013)

> All 3 of my paypal refunds just went from 'pending' to 'completed', and the correct refund amount was added to my paypal balance. Still waiting on the two Bank of america refunds for $19.99 each that were initiated Sunday night.


 Did you receive the email that the echeque had bounced? I had pending refunds on 10/27 and received the insufficient fund email today.bI'm just wondering if I should wait the 3 more days before I dispute. Thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2013)

Moved the posts about Butter London to &gt; https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138791/butter-london-purchase/0_100


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't laugh, but I have to leave right now for my Engaging Spirituality class. I actually really need it this week because I am not calm and centered and haven't been all week. But as soon as I get back there will be pictures!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 30, 2013)

> > All 3 of my paypal refunds just went from 'pending' to 'completed', and the correct refund amount was added to my paypal balance. Still waiting on the two Bank of america refunds for $19.99 each that were initiated Sunday night.
> 
> 
> Did you receive the email that the echeque had bounced? I had pending refunds on 10/27 and received the insufficient fund email today.bI'm just wondering if I should wait the 3 more days before I dispute. Thanks!


 I didn't get any mention of an echeck. Here's one of the three emails I received confirming the refunds today.


----------



## Hipster (Oct 30, 2013)

Phew, I got my 3-month sub refund.  I did not email for one, just decided to wait until the end of the month before contacting them (but I lost ~$2 due to exchange rate, but that's the price of doing business I guess!).  I'm just glad this whole debacle is mostly resolved.  Hope all you PayPal-ers get your refunds!


----------



## swimgrl8259 (Oct 30, 2013)

I am still waiting for my refund to post on my credit card-hopefully it happens soon! I did contact them (twice) and received an invoice stating that they refunded me on Monday. I guess if it doesn't show up in my account soon, that will help me get it back through the credit card company!


----------



## iluvdandelions (Oct 31, 2013)

Just heard from my daughter that her refund for all three months showed up on her bank account when she checked tonight.


----------



## cidster (Oct 31, 2013)

I received my refund on my US Bank debit this morning. I had canceled but sub but had not asked for a refund. Just FYI


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 31, 2013)

They're replying to comments on their Facebook page. No details, more of a "should be there by Friday; if not, we'll look into it".


----------



## Londena (Oct 31, 2013)

I received my september and october subs back on my creditcard. However due to conversion it's a little bit less than I paid for it. My paypal for my voucher order is still pending.


----------



## evita98 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi there, I'm new to the online forum kinda thing 



so don't mind me. My friend actually subscribed to this box for my birthday and shes quite distressed/ angry at the situation. I was wondering if you guys know if they are refunding the subscription fee. My friend had not yet bought a box, only paid a subscription fee, I am told? Thanks for you're help!


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 31, 2013)

I just received a full refund of my prepaid 3 month subscription that was supposed to start in September. I'm still waiting on my one $16 box, but at least the $50 is back on my credit card!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 31, 2013)

Woke up to a refund of my September and October box. Extra box still not refunded, but that looks to be normal for some of us.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woke up to a refund of my September and October box. Extra box still not refunded, but that looks to be normal for some of us.
Yea, I'm in the same boat.  I was happy to see refunds on credit card for Sept and Oct part of my 3 month prepaid subscription that started in Aug.  Now just waiting on extra box.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woke up to a refund of my September and October box. Extra box still not refunded, but that looks to be normal for some of us.

I pestered them again about my sub refund and had it within a few hours. I am also still waiting on the extra box refund which I find odd since I thought they said those would be refunded first...


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 31, 2013)

Hmm...No sign of any refunds for me. I bank with a small credit union, maybe certain transactions take longer for them to process? I don't know though, it seems like everything is probably done electronically and the size of the bank shouldn't make a difference...I guess if nothing shows up by tomorrow morning I'll email them?


----------



## Andi B (Oct 31, 2013)

I haven't received any refunds yet, and I paid by credit card.  I just got off the phone with my bank to see if they could see any pending credits, since they don't show up on my end until they've totally cleared.  Unfortunately, the representative didn't see anything to indicate that the credits had been initiated.  However, she said that I could still dispute the charges with the bank, if necessary, and I shouldn't have any trouble getting my money back that way.  I basically agreed with her that I'd give it until next Tuesday, and then I'd proceed with the dispute process.  I just want to be done with this drama!!!


----------



## autopilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Paypal responded to me, still standing by the fact that I need to go back to the seller as my transaction is older that 45 days.

However, "as a courtesy" they are crediting my account with $16.00 which should show in my balance in 3-5 days.

Interesting.


----------



## Lily V (Oct 31, 2013)

So, while I have my 2 refunds from the subscription part (for Sept &amp; Oct)- which were put on my credit card, I hadnt got any refund back for the extra box I had bought for Sept (one of the spring/summer polishes on sale &amp; an extra fall polish).  I emailed them and they got back to me (in like 2 days I think) and said:

"You are correct in that your orders have been canceled. A refunded was processed yesterday for this order and I can see that you used PayPal express to purchase this. While all other refunds have been going through with no issue, with PayPal there has been issues for some. Yesterday an email went out to our customers stating that this was an issue that we are aware of and are trying to deal with. Also you as the customer can file a dispute with Paypal."

I went back and checked my credit card records and yup, apparently I had used paypal to check out (but charged it to my CC)... I must have been too lazy to type out my address and whatnot, so I had clicked on the paypal checkout button- Arrgghhhhh!!!!  Great, now I'm paying for that mistake now.   That was like on Aug 28, so way outside the paypal deadline, right?   But I do see in my cc account where I can dispute that transaction directly with the CC company.... should I just go ahead and do that instead of bothering with paypal at all? (because I'm assuming they'll do jack since I'm past the 45 day period). 

Oh and that comment about an email from them went out about paypal being an issue?  Yeah, I never received it.  I haven't received _any_ email from them (except replies back to my direct emails) ever since this debacle started.  If it wasn't for MuT- I'd have no idea what was going on!  ggrrrrrrrr....






Oh wait, I did receive an email from them today asking "How would you rate the support you received"   Are you effing kidding me?????


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 31, 2013)

My refund is still pending in paypal


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 31, 2013)

I thought they didn't send out an email about the PayPal mess but only posted on the CLOSED Bondi Swap Group FB page about it.  Preaching to the choir, as it were.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 31, 2013)

Frustrated. Paypal closed my claim but haven't emailed me anything further. Bondi has said nothing to me (I emailed them a couple days ago). Really hoping I can actually get my 20 bucks back.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought they didn't send out an email about the PayPal mess but only posted on the CLOSED Bondi Swap Group FB page about it.  Preaching to the choir, as it were.

No, I got the Paypal email.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, I got the Paypal email.
OK, thanks, my mistake.  Have just heard of many people who didn't get it.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, thanks, my mistake.  Have just heard of many people who didn't get it.
 Yeah no kidding.

On the other hand, I did send multiple emails to Bondi that I did not get responses to...


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
On the other hand, I did send multiple emails to Bondi that I did not get responses to...
I haven't gotten a response to my inquiry either, so I went ahead and initiated a dispute. The poor woman at the bank seemed bewildered that nail polish love could go so wrong.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm sure we will all find solace and comfort in the Buddhist quote today on BNY's Facebook page..... or not.

Un-be-liev-a-ble!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure we will all find solace and comfort in the Buddhist quote today on BNY's Facebook page..... or not.

Un-be-liev-a-ble!

Bless their little hearts.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm so grumpy. I haven't received any communication at all from Bondi or Paypal, including emails about the refund process. I just want my damn $20.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 31, 2013)

> I'm sure we will all find solace and comfort in the Buddhist quote today on BNY's Facebook page..... or not. Un-be-liev-a-ble!


 Hahaha... Too good not to comment. Double-you Tee Eff, Bondi. Just, no.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Blaze, Tori, Daul and Anaka from Zoya today.  I couldn't stop with just two.  FYI, I went to get my flu shot at CVS yesterday and they gave me a coupon for 20% off all non-pharmacy purchases good until March 31st and up to $100.  So, I can get buy $100 worth of polish and get 20% off.  Of course no one here would buy $100 worth of polish all at once, right? 





I unliked their FB page because I just can't with them anymore.  They only posted that on their non-fan page to stir up drama. 
All great colors.  I bet Zoya is wondering why the big run on Tori lately!

They probably posted that on their non-fan page to drive traffic to the site.  Have you all noticed how their "Likes" have been steadily dropping?


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 31, 2013)

I haven't noticed their likes dropping but I believe it.  I thought too they might want to do some last minute swiffering of "The Haters".  Some people are still posting over there that they haven't received refunds.  I hope it's all sorted out soon.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 31, 2013)

And they're all apologies on their facebook...and they deleted all my comments...

Nasty rat bastards.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 31, 2013)

> And they're all apologies on their facebook...and they deleted all my comments... Nasty rat bastards.


 That is my favorite insult. I'm glad to know somebody else says it.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And they're all apologies on their facebook...and they deleted all my comments...

Nasty rat bastards.
I just realized something, thanks to Donna's comments.  They've blocked me under my blog name on their page, but I had already deleted all my comments myself.  I wouldn't be surprised if this latest pwecious post of theirs is designed to flush out more naysayers for the express purpose of banning them.  I can still post under my real name.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 31, 2013)

My review is still there, though.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 31, 2013)

Sooo....my tracking still has not updated.

I like pretending it will.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been wondering about the reviews because there are quite a few negative ones that have been up for a while.  Are they not allowed to edit those?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sooo....my tracking still has not updated.

I like pretending it will.
I like to look at my tracking email from the 18th.  Then I laugh.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2013)

I got my $1 refund. So happy!


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like to look at my tracking email from the 18th.  Then I laugh.
I just click on it like I used to in the days when I had actual hope and not the pretend kind.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 31, 2013)

,



> Sooo....my tracking still has not updated. I like pretending it will.


 Hee hee, yeah, I still have mine on a tracking app. I love watching my Julep order move along while the Bondi "package" is stuck at "electronic shipping info received."


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 31, 2013)

Does anyone know of a contact email I can use for Paypal? I'm getting no emails at all from Bondi (nothing about the subscription closure or refunds), and Paypal closed my dispute without emailing me anything further. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeSha (Oct 31, 2013)

All praises to the heavens!!! After repeated emails to Bondi, I finally see the full refund for my October box.

I am sending good vibes and thoughts for everyone still waiting.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 31, 2013)

I just emailed them again in an angrier tone. I try to keep things polite but the zero communication combined with being sick are pushing my limits.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure we will all find solace and comfort in the Buddhist quote today on BNY's Facebook page..... or not.

Un-be-liev-a-ble!
That was indeed good comedy, as someone commented, which they deleted. They deleted all my comments and blocked me. And my comments weren't even that bad.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 31, 2013)

> ,
> 
> 
> > Sooo....my tracking still has not updated. I like pretending it will.
> ...


 Tracking app you say? What one do you use? I've never heard of an app but it is a genius idea! Can you track multiple carriers at once?


----------



## autopilot (Oct 31, 2013)

The iPhone app I use is called Parcel. Yup, multiple carrier shipments! Although more than 3 shipments at any one time requires an upgrade.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 31, 2013)

> The iPhone app I use is called Parcel. Yup, multiple carrier shipments! Although more than 3 shipments at any one time requires an upgrade.


 I will check it out! Thanks!


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 31, 2013)

So I just joined the "Bondi erased my posts and blocked me" club! Wooo! We should have meetings! lol. All I did was tell "Chill, these people only want their money back, what's your problem?" to someone who said this to everyone complaining: "Whine....moan and complain!!! ON AND ON AND ONNNNNNNNN!!!!!" and they blocked me! Geez, talk about butthurt. Get over yourself Richard.


----------



## SHCBeauty (Nov 1, 2013)

So my September and October box refunds have posted, but nothing on my two extra September boxes. Has anyone heard anything about extra box refunds going through?


----------



## Boots (Nov 1, 2013)

> I just emailed them again in an angrier tone. I try to keep things polite but the zero communication combined with being sick are pushing my limits.


 I'm sick too, it's ruining my patience with everything. As for PayPal, there must be a customer service number you could call if the emails have stopped. If I find one I'll post it for ya.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sick too, it's ruining my patience with everything.

As for PayPal, there must be a customer service number you could call if the emails have stopped. If I find one I'll post it for ya.
I know when I had an iPhone I downloaded an app it was called something like live person.  Anyway, you typed in the company and it told you how to get a live person on the phone. Just a suggestion of how to get a hold of paypal.


----------



## Boots (Nov 1, 2013)

PayPal does have a number under contact us, I won't post it as I'm not sure the number is the same for Canada or the US? But it's under there. I would really give them a call, a lot have had their cases reopened.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 1, 2013)

I got both my September and October box refunded on the 30th. I will never understand why they charged the October box before they sent the apparently non-existent September box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 1, 2013)

I got a letter from paypal saying the refund did not go through due to insufficient  funds meaning they have no money to pay me back. The paypal account was not closed   . I guess I will call paypal


----------



## CryssBou (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a letter from paypal saying the refund did not go through due to insufficient  funds meaning they have no money to pay me back. The paypal account was not closed   . I guess I will call paypal
Yeah there has been more than a few of those stated on the Bondi page under their trick picture


----------



## yunii (Nov 1, 2013)

> I got a letter from paypal saying the refund did not go through due to insufficientÂ  funds meaning they have no money to pay me back. The paypal account was not closedÂ Â  . I guess I will call paypal


 I received the same email. What should I do.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just joined the "Bondi erased my posts and blocked me" club! Wooo! We should have meetings! lol. All I did was tell "Chill, these people only want their money back, what's your problem?" to someone who said this to everyone complaining: "Whine....moan and complain!!! ON AND ON AND ONNNNNNNNN!!!!!" and they blocked me! Geez, talk about butthurt. Get over yourself Richard.


Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That was indeed good comedy, as someone commented, which they deleted. They deleted all my comments and blocked me. And my comments weren't even that bad.
Yes, now I'm convinced that the REAL purpose of that post was to flush out people who would state their true and horrible experiences for the sole purpose of blocking/banning them.  It's like a dogcatcher making sweeps for stray dogs (no offense, as I've been blocked too) -- a few here, a few there, less and less each time, until they're all gone.

If you're reading this Richard, and I'm sure you are, we're on to you.  Again.

By the way, what happened to all those beauty gifts from Color Club?  Does CC really want to be associated with this train wreck; has anyone been in contact with the CEO of CC lately?


----------



## sarahjaneb (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Yes, now I'm convinced that the REAL purpose of that post was to flush out people who would state their true and horrible experiences for the sole purpose of blocking/banning them.  It's like a dogcatcher making sweeps for stray dogs (no offense, as I've been blocked too) -- a few here, a few there, less and less each time, until they're all gone.

If you're reading this Richard, and I'm sure you are, we're on to you.  Again.

By the way, what happened to all those beauty gifts from Color Club?  Does CC really want to be associated with this train wreck; has anyone been in contact with the CEO of CC lately?
Oh, it totally was. He wants to know who's still on his side. He's deleting/banning people whose comments weren't even particularly nasty, as long as they indicate a lack of willingness to believe every single thing he says and support him unconditionally.

I'd like to know what happened to those CC beauty gifts too. Did those ever exist?


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a letter from paypal saying the refund did not go through due to insufficient  funds meaning they have no money to pay me back. The paypal account was not closed   . I guess I will call paypal

UHG ME TOO. Mine was a bit different but nothing new, here is what I just got sent:





What do I do now? As of now I have zero refunds from them. I had a 3 month sub, plus this extra October box. Has any successfully disputed this with Paypal?

I know people have gotten refunds, but the more this keeps happening, the more I think that it was done on purpose because they knew it's been over 45 days. OF COURSE they stopped using Paypal when many of us used it to pay them. HULK SMASH RICHARD.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for everyone who's not getting their PayPal refunds.  BNY is still selling on eBay, and don't eBay sales have to take PayPal?  Perhaps eBay should be contacted too.  If they're making sales on eBay then they should have money going into their PayPal account, I think.

Get a load of any of their sales on eBay, supporting the Food Bank of New York, my Aunt Fanny.  "_This is an eBay Giving Works charitable listing__ (Administered by PayPal Giving Fund)_"

Sheesh.


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so sorry for everyone who's not getting their PayPal refunds.  BNY is still selling on eBay, and don't eBay sales have to take PayPal?  Perhaps eBay should be contacted too.  If they're making sales on eBay then they should having money going into their PayPal account, I think.

Get a load of any of their sales on eBay, supporting the Food Bank of New York, my Aunt Fanny.  "_This is an eBay Giving Works charitable listing__ (Administered by PayPal Giving Fund)_"

Sheesh.
Yeah...since they "no longer use Paypal". Maybe it's just that they don't accept Paypal...but really.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
UHG ME TOO. Mine was a bit different but nothing new, here is what I just got sent:





What do I do now? As of now I have zero refunds from them. I had a 3 month sub, plus this extra October box. Has any successfully disputed this with Paypal?

I know people have gotten refunds, but the more this keeps happening, the more I think that it was done on purpose because they knew it's been over 45 days. OF COURSE they stopped using Paypal when many of us used it to pay them. HULK SMASH RICHARD.




I actually paid for it with paypal but with my credit card on file with paypal.. I called my credit card and told them the whole story and they were so nice, They said they will refund me now and  that they will deal with paypal. and beauty gives back  . I also would not have to pay for anything  even in the event they can not get the refund. I am not sure how you paid but I would  call whatever bank you used to fund it.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote:   eBay and PayPal Giving Fund At eBay, we think it's a whole lot easier to do good in the world when you have someone to help you out. We've teamed up with PayPal Giving Fund, to certify nonprofits for participation in eBay Giving Works and process the millions of dollars in donations given every year through the program.

Thanks to operating support from PayPal, 100% of every donation processed by PayPal Giving Fund reaches the donor's chosen nonprofit organization. And because PayPal Giving Fund is a nonprofit itself, 100% of your donation amount is tax deductible to the extent allowed by law.
Ok, I'm really confused. If BNY have stopped using PP as a means of payment, and eBay charity only functions by using PP as payment, then why wouldn't BNY use PP for regular customers as well? They obviously still have a PP account, if they're a certified Giving Works seller. I'm glad that this forces them to funnel the profits to charity, but I wonder what percentage of their sales are through eBay.

If 100% of their eBay sales go to charity automatically via PP, though, they wouldn't necessarily have $$ in their PP account. I find it weird that the checks are coming from a personal account and not a business name, but that only reinforces my belief that BNY didn't really think things through when they started the subscription service.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I'm really confused. If BNY have stopped using PP as a means of payment, and eBay charity only functions by using PP as payment, then why wouldn't BNY use PP for regular customers as well? They obviously still have a PP account, if they're a certified Giving Works seller. I'm glad that this forces them to funnel the profits to charity, but I wonder what percentage of their sales are through eBay.

If 100% of their eBay sales go to charity automatically via PP, though, they wouldn't necessarily have $$ in their PP account. I find it weird that the checks are coming from a personal account and not a business name, but that only reinforces my belief that BNY didn't really think things through when they started the subscription service.
My guess is they have more than one paypal account and more than one bank account the rep at paypal told me they had no funds in the bank to pay me. In any case the whole thing is very sleazy and  not nice. We purchased the polish in good faith and were so excited about it and were tricked.


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh and also - did anyone get this message when trying to file a dispute:

"Your seller is currently unable to respond to this dispute. By escalating your dispute to a claim, you are asking PayPal to review the case and decide the outcome."

WTF?! Guess it's becoming a claim.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh and also - did anyone get this message when trying to file a dispute:

"Your seller is currently unable to respond to this dispute. By escalating your dispute to a claim, you are asking PayPal to review the case and decide the outcome."

WTF?! Guess it's becoming a claim.
Paypal would not let me file a dispute or claim so I just called the bank and they helped me


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually paid for it with paypal but with my credit card on file with paypal.. I called my credit card and told them the whole story and they were so nice, They said they will refund me now and  that they will deal with paypal. and beauty gives back  . I also would not have to pay for anything  even in the event they can not get the refund. I am not sure how you paid but I would  call whatever bank you used to fund it.
Thanks @sparklesgirlxox - the funds came from my bank. I will call them on my lunch. I am hoping the same thing will happen. I once had over $2,000 taken from my bank account fraudulently and they gave me back all of that money. I can't see $16 being too much of an issue. THANKS AGAIN for your help!


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 1, 2013)

In order to sell on eBay you are REQUIRED to use Paypal. They are making sure they don't keep a balance in their account so the refunds won't go through. I can't believe Paypal hasn't locked the account yet with all of the people filing claims against them. 

Question: Is the Paypal account you sent money to the same account that attempted to refund you?


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 1, 2013)

Still no refund over here (I used my debit card, not paypal)...Guess I'll be calling my bank this afternoon, which I really really don't want to deal with.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 1, 2013)

Amazing, he actually replied to me there on FB.  What I don't get is if they have money coming into a PayPal account from eBay and other sales, why can't they refund people's money from there?  I admit that I certainly do not understand all the inner workings of PayPal.... I just want everyone to get their refunds.  :-(


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Amazing, he actually replied to me there on FB.  What I don't get is if they have money coming into a PayPal account from eBay and other sales, why can't they refund people's money from there?  I admit that I certainly do not understand all the inner workings of PayPal.... I just want everyone to get their refunds.  :-(
You can have more than one paypal account I had 2 at one time you just need 2 email addresses


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 1, 2013)

At this time, I still haven't received a refund for my second box (received an email stating that I would be refunded on both boxes on 10/27, received the first refund for $19.99 on 10/29), so I emailed Bondi to ask them about it.  

This is my last "good-faith" effort before I contact my bank.  I do really hope they can sort this out, and I wish everyone luck who is currently having issues with receiving a refund.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Nov 1, 2013)

Did anyone get any kind of proof of issued refund (other than the money back in your account)? BNY just told me that "once the refund is issued it is down to the financial institutions to settle it with your card issuer," but I don't even understand what this means. If I get a refund from Macy's, it goes back on my card immediately; there's nothing that needs settling. I'm waiting on their reply to my query, but maybe one of you knows? Thanks!


----------



## arisa55 (Nov 1, 2013)

Is anyone actually getting replies to their emails? I've sent 3 emails since Monday, and I still haven't heard a word from them.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get any kind of proof of issued refund (other than the money back in your account)? BNY just told me that "once the refund is issued it is down to the financial institutions to settle it with your card issuer," but I don't even understand what this means. If I get a refund from Macy's, it goes back on my card immediately; there's nothing that needs settling. I'm waiting on their reply to my query, but maybe one of you knows? Thanks!
I didn't get any proof or emails from them. I only have my card statement online, which shows the amount credited and BNY as the vendor.


----------



## aladdinsane (Nov 1, 2013)

@magicalmom this is the exact same thing that happened to me (email for refund on 10/27, was told they would refund both Sept. and Oct., refund for one box on 10/29).  I tried contacting them via email and their chat function.  All they did is consolidate and close the case number and not answer my question.  So, last night I filed a dispute with my cc.  I really hope you get an answer back because I would love to hear what it is.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For what it's worth, when I log into my Bondi account, my one $16 extra box order says "refunded" in the fulfillment column, and has since they cancelled it on Tuesday. However, no money for that box has made it into my account yet.
That's helpful, yes; thank you! My subscription was paid in August before they had sign-ins, though, so I can't see any proof for that. I'll send a screencap of my account history to the bank for the purchase labeled refunded.

Ugh, I just want this to be settled so I can be done with them forever.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aladdinsane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @magicalmom this is the exact same thing that happened to me (email for refund on 10/27, was told they would refund both Sept. and Oct., refund for one box on 10/29).  I tried contacting them via email and their chat function.  All they did is consolidate and close the case number and not answer my question.  So, last night I filed a dispute with my cc.  I really hope you get an answer back because I would love to hear what it is.

Thank you so much for letting me know, @aladdinsane !  I'm giving them the weekend to give me something other than an auto-reply.  I honestly haven't had any problems with emailing them in the past, so keeping my fingers crossed.  And I will definitely keep updating my situation in this thread!


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 1, 2013)

I bought a year sub and have seen no refunds to date and nothing is pending for my credit card. I sent one email to Bondi last night (no response yet, although I was not expecting one so quick). I called my credit union today and they said VISA regulations state the merchant has 15 days to provide credit from the date they quoted. On the 16th day, I can dispute it and they would take care of me. Update: received an email and screen shot of my refund transaction for $179.99. Now it's a waiting game...

So if there is anyone who paid with a VISA card and does not have their money refunded by Nov 12. Contact your banks card services department. They said original transaction date made no difference if the vendor promised a refund.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For what it's worth, when I log into my Bondi account, my one $16 extra box order says "refunded" in the fulfillment column, and has since they cancelled it on Tuesday. However, no money for that box has made it into my account yet.
Interesting. I checked my order page again this morning and none of them say "refunded."


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL at the comment about how stressful this has been for *them*.
The part of that comment about "loving their openness" is what gets me. Several comments in that thread made me scratch my head. They love their willingness to admit they took on more than they could handle, because most companies just pretend like everything's fine...Isn't that exactly what BNY has been doing for the last 2 months?

I don't get why no one on fb on their is questioning where the Fall/Winter collection is. I want someone to ask if they can be purchased from the online store and see what BNY says to that. It's like the people on that page are oblivious that the whole line doesn't seem to exist beyond lab samples.

I'm not going to do it myself but maybe someone else who does engage with them on facebook is willing to ask?


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 1, 2013)

At this point, I encourage those without refunds to complain to the NYC attorney general.  http://www.ag.ny.gov/consumer-frauds/Filing-a-Consumer-Complaint  click on the form that says "Spanish."  It's actually English and is the right form.

Bondi needs a good legal witchslap.  Report to the BBB and file a complaint.  And unless you paid with direct paypal funds, contact the bank or credit card paypal took the funds from.  If you did pay with paypal funds (such as money received selling on ebay) you have to go through paypal.

It pisses me off these asswads are such scammers and thieves.  I hope you all get your money.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 1, 2013)

Agatha, I do believe that there are still people who believe that the reason they haven't received the packages that we got shipping notices for 2 weeks ago is that the USPS screwed up the shipment and that if everyone had just been able to wait patiently, we would eventually have gotten them. And I would imagine that someone from Bondi is removing anything with a question they don't want to answer or comment that is even the slightest bit questioning. It's their FB page, so they are certainly entitled to do that if that's what they choose. And it's for each of us to decide whether we want to buy from a company that acts that way.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 1, 2013)

They never did answer direct questions of "Did you actually ship?" nor will they explain what they meant by their needing to "recover" their fall/winter polishes.  I asked them directly and was never answered, was banned instead.  Recover from whom?  The manufacturer?  USPS?  Aliens?  Bigfoot?


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Agatha, I do believe that there are still people who believe that the reason they haven't received the packages that we got shipping notices for 2 weeks ago is that the USPS screwed up the shipment and that if everyone had just been able to wait patiently, we would eventually have gotten them.*

And I would imagine that someone from Bondi is removing anything with a question they don't want to answer or comment that is even the slightest bit questioning. It's their FB page, so they are certainly entitled to do that if that's what they choose. And it's for each of us to decide whether we want to buy from a company that acts that way.
Yeah, I mean, clearly there are! That's what has me scratching my head.

I guess I just don't understand how one could come to that conclusion after this whole experience. I mean, I was holding out hope too (my orders were cancelled by BNY, not me) so it's not like I'm someone that could remotely be construed as a "hater" or someone "trying to stir up drama" (the terms that have been thrown around oh so much these past couple weeks) and it all seems pretty self-evident to me.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Nov 1, 2013)

I haven't received a refund nor I have received a reply to my email asking about it. At this point I don't care, I am only out $20. Lesson learned, stick with proven businesses in the future. He can go choke on my $20 for all I care.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 1, 2013)

I confirmed that my larger subscription payment has been credited back to my card.  A smaller payment made through paypal did not go through because of non-sufficient funds.

I followed the instructions from the paypal email this morning, and just received confirmation that they received the message and have forwarded it to the individual who is processing it.  Here are the instructions in case any of you did not get it.:
 

Quote: 
We are aware that some customers are experiencing issues with refunds via PayPal that are not processing. We have discontinued PayPal recently as a payment partner.

In the event that you have an issue with a refund through PayPal not crediting to you, there are two options available to you:

1. File a claim with PayPal. (If you are outside of the 45 day claim window, please follow the instructions below).

2. Please send an email to [email protected] with the following information:


The name and email address associated to the PayPal account that you made your purchase with.
The date and the amount of the transaction. If you have the transaction number or an order number, please include this.
The address that a refund is to be sent to.
Please note that refund checks will only be issued to the name of the account holder.

Once we have acknowledged your claim and confirmed the repayment, please allow 7-10 days for receipt of your refund check.

Yours,

The Team @ Bondi New York

That said, I would have a hard time believing the "check is in the mail" given my experiences with them of late.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They never did answer direct questions of "Did you actually ship?" nor will they explain what they meant by their needing to "recover" their fall/winter polishes.  I asked them directly and was never answered, was banned instead.  Recover from whom?  The manufacturer?  USPS?  Aliens?  Bigfoot?
I would love to know who their manufacturer is.  How many nail polish manufacturers are there?  I mean, were they continuing to take orders for sub boxes so they could get together enough money to pay for the new batch of polish?  Maybe there was a minimum order and they couldn't meet that.  Did they then realize they weren't going to have enough money and they better cancel everyone's orders?  I have no idea how nail polish manufacturing works, nor the business end of it.  What I do know is that he was running a natural beauty website/store.  It is no longer operational, but he now sells 5 free nail polish.  Also, Company X Investments, Inc says it invests in small natural beauty companies.  Was this nail polish an idea/company he found through Company X Investments?  What made Richard switch from owning a recruiting company, to a natural beauty product company to a 5 free nail polish company?  How did Richard end up with a line of 20 nail polishes, which he seems to have a never ending supply of, but yet he can't seem to produce a new fall/winter collection?  Is his plan now just to sell off what he has, be done with it, and move on to the next thing?  Why throw in the whole charity /non-profit aspect?  Why on our first few emails from Bondi was the address listed as Miami, Florida and now it's New York?  Why does he register his companies all over the place, even overseas, instead of all in the same state?  Why does a google search show he has a recruiting firm here in the US?  This post is more like a stream of consciousness, than a well though out post.  These are just some of the questions kicking around my head.  There may be very good answers to some of them.  Like Delaware is one of the least restrictive states for registering a non-profit, which may be why Richard registered Beauty Gives Back in that state, but then why did he register Company X Investments, Inc there?  So many questions, and so few answers.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The part of that comment about "loving their openness" is what gets me. Several comments in that thread made me scratch my head. They love their willingness to admit they took on more than they could handle, because most companies just pretend like everything's fine...Isn't that exactly what BNY has been doing for the last 2 months?

I don't get why no one on fb on their is questioning where the Fall/Winter collection is. I want someone to ask if they can be purchased from the online store and see what BNY says to that. It's like the people on that page are oblivious that the whole line doesn't seem to exist beyond lab samples.

I'm not going to do it myself but maybe someone else who does engage with them on facebook is willing to ask?
I thought that I have seen posts like that, but I think they may be getting removed. Or maybe I'm crazy...


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love to know who their manufacturer is.  How many nail polish manufacturers are there?  I mean, were they continuing to take orders for sub boxes so they could get together enough money to pay for the new batch of polish?  Maybe there was a minimum order and they couldn't meet that.  Did they then realize they weren't going to have enough money and they better cancel everyone's orders?  I have no idea how nail polish manufacturing works, nor the business end of it.  What I do know is that he was running a natural beauty website/store.  It is no longer operational, but he now sells 5 free nail polish.  Also, Company X Investments, Inc says it invests in small natural beauty companies.  Was this nail polish an idea/company he found through Company X Investments?  What made Richard switch from owning a recruiting company, to a natural beauty product company to a 5 free nail polish company?  How did Richard end up with a line of 20 nail polishes, which he seems to have a never ending supply of, but yet he can't seem to produce a new fall/winter collection?  Is his plan now just to sell off what he has, be done with it, and move on to the next thing?  Why throw in the whole charity /non-profit aspect?  Why on our first few emails from Bondi was the address listed as Miami, Florida and now it's New York?  Why does he register his companies all over the place, even overseas, instead of all in the same state?  Why does a google search show he has a recruiting firm here in the US?  This post is more like a stream of consciousness, than a well though out post.  These are just some of the questions kicking around my head.  There may be very good answers to some of them.  Like Delaware is one of the least restrictive states for registering a non-profit, which may be why Richard registered Beauty Gives Back in that state, but then why did he register Company X Investments, Inc there?  So many questions, and so few answers.  
You have me googling answers to some of these!!


----------



## Glitterazzi (Nov 1, 2013)

Even if their September boxes were raptured by Holographic Jesus, they should still have tons of the F/W line to sell since he claimed the October boxes were already packed and ready to ship out.

Registering as a non-profit provides a lot of tax breaks and also would be a big selling point to the natural makeup crowd is my guess.

As far as the FB comments, people have been posting questions about where the F/W polishes are and Bondi deletes them.  Their latest Halloween post was originally tons of people ripping on them, and now it's a lovefest.  I have a lot of opinions about that, but I'm choosing to go the sparkly unicorn route today.

I wouldn't believe the check is in the mail thing either and I'm glad PayPal is probably going to go after them.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought that I have seen posts like that, but I think they may be getting removed. Or maybe I'm crazy...
You're probably right. I admit, I haven't been following the page closely, just popped on there a couple times in the last week, so it makes sense that there have been posts like that that were deleted and my timing just didn't synch up with the brief time they were there. I guess I didn't realize quite the extent to which they've been "cleaning house" on the page.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm tempted to place an order for a F/W color just to see what happens, but, you know, I don't _actually_ want to place an order with them.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They never did answer direct questions of "Did you actually ship?" nor will they explain what they meant by their needing to "recover" their fall/winter polishes.  I asked them directly and was never answered, was banned instead.  Recover from whom?  The manufacturer?  USPS?  Aliens?  Bigfoot?
Hmm. I think I've got it - the manufacturer is Bigfoot, and the real quality control issue with that first batch they sent back was that it had bits of greasy orange hair in it.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 1, 2013)

My turn for a "rate our service" email!



(clicky for bigger)


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 1, 2013)

Guess who just received a customer satisfaction survey?  Hahahahaha!  Here is my response:


----------



## BeautyJunction (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting. I checked my order page again this morning and none of them say "refunded."
Mine still say "Fulfilled".


----------



## sarahjaneb (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine still say "Fulfilled".
My September box order is still marked as paid and fulfilled, the October box order is paid and blank under fulfillment. But both have been refunded, so I think they're just not updating those statuses.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this time, I still haven't received a refund for my second box (received an email stating that I would be refunded on both boxes on 10/27, received the first refund for $19.99 on 10/29), so I emailed Bondi to ask them about it.  

This is my last "good-faith" effort before I contact my bank.  I do really hope they can sort this out, and I wish everyone luck who is currently having issues with receiving a refund.

UPDATE:

I received an email back from James, he sent me screenshots of the transactions for both refunds.  They were processed in the same batch, so I think my bank may have seen two refunds in the exact same amount processed in the same batch and didn't process one, thinking it was a duplicate.

Because it's 5 pm on a Friday, I'm going to table it til Monday and call my bank's customer service line then.  However, with the documentation that James provided, I am fairly confident that I'll receive my refund.


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 1, 2013)

UPDATE: So it looks like my subscription got refunded! I purchased the 3 month plan with my PNC Visa card, and today that refund showed up on my account. So the only thing that hasn't cleared is the Paypal purchase for the extra September box. I did file a claim today with Paypal. I feel bad for people who paid for everything through Paypal. I definitely learned my lesson!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 1, 2013)

> I'm tempted to place an order for a F/W color just to see what happens, but, you know, I don't _actually_ want to place an order with them.


If you try it says already sold out for all of the fall and winter colors


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
UPDATE:

I received an email back from James, he sent me screenshots of the transactions for both refunds.  They were processed in the same batch, so I think my bank may have seen two refunds in the exact same amount processed in the same batch and didn't process one, thinking it was a duplicate.

Because it's 5 pm on a Friday, I'm going to table it til Monday and call my bank's customer service line then.  However, with the documentation that James provided, I am fairly confident that I'll receive my refund.  
I'm thinking I'm in the same boat as you.  My two $19.99 transactions were about 20 seconds apart, but only one is showing in my bank account.  Blegh...I hate talking on the phone...


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 1, 2013)

I got a reply from Bondi (James) - I asked for a receipt/some sort of confirmation of my refund for my extra box, and I received a screenshot of all the transaction info, which is definitely helpful if I have to go back to my bank. 

I also received a $15 voucher... From the e-mail, "If you use it towards the spring/summer collection, it will ship out within 24 hours. Or you may hold on to it and use it once we have been able to restock our fall/winter collection." I'm tempted to order a spring/summer polish just to see if/when it ships, since I could do so without giving them any more money. Has anyone actually tested an order recently? Hmm... Or just wait and see if their fall/winter collection ever gets "restocked."


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 1, 2013)

> I also received a $15 voucher... From the e-mail, "If you use it towards the spring/summer collection, it will ship out within 24 hours. Or you may hold on to it and use it once we have been able to restock our fall/winter collection." I'm tempted to order a spring/summer polish just to see if/when it ships, since I could do so without giving them any more money. Has anyone actually tested an order recently?Â Hmm... Or just wait and see if their fall/winter collection ever gets "restocked."Â :icon_roll


 "re" stock implies there was once some in stock....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a reply from Bondi (James) - I asked for a receipt/some sort of confirmation of my refund for my extra box, and I received a screenshot of all the transaction info, which is definitely helpful if I have to go back to my bank. 

I also received a $15 voucher... From the e-mail, "If you use it towards the spring/summer collection, it will ship out within 24 hours. Or you may hold on to it and use it once we have been able to restock our fall/winter collection." I'm tempted to order a spring/summer polish just to see if/when it ships, since I could do so without giving them any more money. Has anyone actually tested an order recently? Hmm... Or just wait and see if their fall/winter collection ever gets "restocked." 





Fifteen?  Dang it, mine was for $12.50!  Lol.  I would definitely get a Spring/Summer polish if you decide to use the voucher.  Especially as we still have no proof that that fall/winter ones are technically in existence.


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Fifteen?  Dang it, mine was for $12.50!  Lol.  I would definitely get a Spring/Summer polish if you decide to use the voucher.  Especially as we still have no proof that that fall/winter ones are technically in existence.
Haha, I got bonus points for explaining that I just got married, causing some name confusion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Fifteen?  Dang it, mine was for $12.50!  Lol.  I would definitely get a Spring/Summer polish if you decide to use the voucher.  Especially as we still have no proof that that fall/winter ones are technically in existence.
Haha, I got bonus points for explaining that I just got married, causing some name confusion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


That's definitely worth some bonus points!  Congratulations!


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's definitely worth some bonus points!  Congratulations!  




Thanks! 



 Our wedding was in mid-September - but the Bondi orders were long enough ago that they were under my maiden name! 

Now I just have to hope that my husband doesn't kill me for all the other polish I've ordered since I found out I wasn't getting my Bondis...


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 1, 2013)

> > Â  That's definitely worth some bonus points! Â Congratulations! Â :ura:
> 
> 
> Thanks!Â :inlove: Â Our wedding was in mid-September - but the Bondi orders were long enough ago that they were under my maiden name!Â  Now I just have to hope that my husband doesn't kill me for all the other polish I've ordered since I found out I wasn't getting my Bondis...


 You have a year to train him, and the clock is ticking lol


----------



## Smileys (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They never did answer direct questions of "Did you actually ship?" nor will they explain what they meant by their needing to "recover" their fall/winter polishes.  I asked them directly and was never answered, was banned instead.  Recover from whom?  The manufacturer?  USPS?  Aliens?  Bigfoot?
I would love to know who their manufacturer is.  How many nail polish manufacturers are there?  I mean, were they continuing to take orders for sub boxes so they could get together enough money to pay for the new batch of polish?  Maybe there was a minimum order and they couldn't meet that.  Did they then realize they weren't going to have enough money and they better cancel everyone's orders?  I have no idea how nail polish manufacturing works, nor the business end of it.  What I do know is that he was running a natural beauty website/store.  It is no longer operational, but he now sells 5 free nail polish.  Also, Company X Investments, Inc says it invests in small natural beauty companies.  Was this nail polish an idea/company he found through Company X Investments?  What made Richard switch from owning a recruiting company, to a natural beauty product company to a 5 free nail polish company?  How did Richard end up with a line of 20 nail polishes, which he seems to have a never ending supply of, but yet he can't seem to produce a new fall/winter collection?  Is his plan now just to sell off what he has, be done with it, and move on to the next thing?  Why throw in the whole charity /non-profit aspect?  Why on our first few emails from Bondi was the address listed as Miami, Florida and now it's New York?  Why does he register his companies all over the place, even overseas, instead of all in the same state?  Why does a google search show he has a recruiting firm here in the US?  This post is more like a stream of consciousness, than a well though out post.  These are just some of the questions kicking around my head.  There may be very good answers to some of them.  Like Delaware is one of the least restrictive states for registering a non-profit, which may be why Richard registered Beauty Gives Back in that state, but then* why did he register Company X Investments, Inc there*?  So many questions, and so few answers.  

The part bolded by me, I kind of know a possible reason.  In one of my accounting classes in college, the professor pointed out that Delaware has favorable laws for corporations and a lot of businesses are incorporated in that state.  I'd have to pull out my intermediate accounting book (which is at work) to refresh my memory from 15 or so years ago.  The company I used to work for was headquartered in PA (for 100+ years), but incorporated in DE.  It was a large, global, fairly well-known to the consumer company.  It is all very confusing, I agree.

I've gotten a refund on my credit card for one of the two sub boxes.  I requested refunds on the 26th, so if I don't receive it early next week I'm just going to contact my credit card company.  I'm done contacting BNY.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! 



 Our wedding was in mid-September - but the Bondi orders were long enough ago that they were under my maiden name! 

*Now I just have to hope that my husband doesn't kill me for all the other polish I've ordered since I found out I wasn't getting my Bondis...*
I have been having the same problem! I have ordered SO. MUCH. POLISH. So much. I'd been so good at passing up a bunch of deals for so long because "those Bondis will be here soon" but not anymore...I did tell the husband and he was very understanding since he knew how excited I had been about the Bondis.

ETA: Where are my manners? Congrats!


----------



## shirleyb (Nov 1, 2013)

Wait, you guys got vouchers with your refunds?  I didn't get one (not that I'd use it)!  Why am I annoyed I didn't get something I don't want to use?  





I never used the voucher from the original September box fiasco and actually did try to use that one a few days ago (before it expired) and it was marked 'invalid.'  I figured they just voided them.  

I am very annoyed that they've removed so many comments from that ridiculous "thank you for your support" post yesterday.  But not as annoyed as I am by all the ones leaving even more ridiculous "love' messages.....


----------



## Miss Jean (Nov 1, 2013)

At least some of you are getting replies to your questions about refunds. I've opened several email claims, called them up and left a message and have not heard anything back.  I took to their facebook page to question it and it got deleted and myself banned. I then used my cousin's facebook to leave a "grr bondi I don't like you but you make me laugh by continually calling yourself honest and open" post even specifically saying that they wouldn't dare delete it because they had nothing to hide as they were open, honest and transparent. That too got deleted and her account banned.  My bank is processing the dispute to the last bit owed me so hopefully I will see my money soon!


----------



## Miss Jean (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait, you guys got vouchers with your refunds?  I didn't get one (not that I'd use it)!  Why am I annoyed I didn't get something I don't want to use?  




I'd consider using it to get free polish, then give it away.  I have no problem letting them eat some cost for that.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At least some of you are getting replies to your questions about refunds. I've opened several email claims, called them up and left a message and have not heard anything back.  I took to their facebook page to question it and it got deleted and myself banned. I then used my cousin's facebook to leave a "grr bondi I don't like you but you make me laugh by continually calling yourself honest and open" post even specifically saying that they wouldn't dare delete it because they had nothing to hide as they were open, honest and transparent. That too got deleted and her account banned.  My bank is processing the dispute to the last bit owed me so hopefully I will see my money soon!
I saw your post and responded to their response to it.  That response they gave you was such a crock!


----------



## Miss Jean (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw your post and responded to their response to it.  That response they gave you was such a crock!
Oh I didn't see a response, they deleted all my posts sometime between when I went to bed and woke up Lol. What did they say?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 1, 2013)

That you had contacted customer service before and that you had received a free box according to their records so they disagreed with you.


----------



## Miss Jean (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That you had contacted customer service before and that you had received a free box according to their records so they disagreed with you.
Ha! The only free box I got was for them not refunding my 3 month subscription when their troubles started. Since obviously all subscriptions were cancelled I never got that free box.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They never did answer direct questions of "Did you actually ship?" nor will they explain what they meant by their needing to "recover" their fall/winter polishes.  I asked them directly and was never answered, was banned instead.  Recover from whom?  The manufacturer?  USPS?  Aliens?  Bigfoot?
Lindsay Lohan and the pirate ninjas.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lindsay Lohan and the pirate ninjas.
That sounds like a good name for a band, lol.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait, you guys got vouchers with your refunds? * I didn't get one (not that I'd use it)!  Why am I annoyed I didn't get something I don't want to use?*  





I never used the voucher from the original September box fiasco and actually did try to use that one a few days ago (before it expired) and it was marked 'invalid.'  I figured they just voided them.  

I am very annoyed that they've removed so many comments from that ridiculous "thank you for your support" post yesterday.  But not as annoyed as I am by all the ones leaving even more ridiculous "love' messages.....
LOL, reminds me of the old Groucho Marx joke:  "The food in this restaurant is terrible!"  "Yes, and such small portions!!"

I hear you, though.  I didn't use the September box delay voucher and will never buy from them again.


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 2, 2013)

Just thinking... If my bank cancelled my second refund because they thought it was a mistake, doesn't that mean the money would have bounced back to Bondi? And shouldn't they have gotten a notice telling them that?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just thinking...

If my bank cancelled my second refund because they thought it was a mistake, doesn't that mean the money would have bounced back to Bondi? And shouldn't they have gotten a notice telling them that?

I don't think it would have "bounced" per se... I think the bank would have ignored it without letting Bondi know that they "tried" to process it twice.  BUT, if Bondi were paying attention they should have realized that the batch return processed for less than the expected total.  

That being said, I have absolutely ZERO experience in banking and what they're required to report.  I'm going based off my own logic, and we all know how logical and sane businesses ALWAYS ARE.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think it would have "bounced" per se... I think the bank would have ignored it without letting Bondi know that they "tried" to process it twice.  BUT, if Bondi were paying attention they should have realized that the batch return processed for less than the expected total.  

That being said, I have absolutely ZERO experience in banking and what they're required to report.  I'm going based off my own logic, and we all know how logical and sane businesses ALWAYS ARE.  




I don't have a lot of faith in banks actually paying attention to this stuff. My bank let Urban Outfitters charge me for the same order THREE times in a row, I didn't even realize it had happened until I was going through my bank account and was like "OMG why is my account almost $200 less than what I though it should be." I just don't see them kicking back a refund because there were two refunds from the same company in a row.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2013)

Speaking as a bank employee who handles credit card transactions (including refunds) on behalf of clients, I have to confess that I can tell you for a fact that at least a few of us will look at weird transactions and just kind of shrug at them and move on to the next because most of them are intentional and not due to any sort of fraud, and if something *is* an accident, someone will call about it. We just don't have time to question every weird transaction that happens. But sometimes transactions will get rejected by the CC company computers automatically if they're processed in too short of a time frame. I used to work for a film festival with that sort of system. We had to wait five or ten minutes between transactions on the same card. Actually, I think my client uses a similar system right now. I don't pay any attention to transactions that do not go through because my concern is the settled transaction list, and I wouldn't be surprised to hear that Bondi doesn't even pay attention to that.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Speaking as a bank employee who handles credit card transactions (including refunds) on behalf of clients, I have to confess that I can tell you for a fact that at least a few of us will look at weird transactions and just kind of shrug at them and move on to the next because most of them are intentional and not due to any sort of fraud, and if something *is* an accident, someone will call about it. We just don't have time to question every weird transaction that happens.

But sometimes transactions will get rejected by the CC company computers automatically if they're processed in too short of a time frame. I used to work for a film festival with that sort of system. We had to wait five or ten minutes between transactions on the same card. Actually, I think my client uses a similar system right now. I don't pay any attention to transactions that do not go through because my concern is the settled transaction list, and I wouldn't be surprised to hear that Bondi doesn't even pay attention to that.

I'm curious, since I've wondered about the way these systems work in the past. Are the transactions you are reviewing ones that were flagged for review by the system, with the rest being automatically rejected / processed?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm curious, since I've wondered about the way these systems work in the past. Are the transactions you are reviewing ones that were flagged for review by the system, with the rest being automatically rejected / processed?
Okay, this gets in some really mind-numbingly boring details.  What I do is similar to your car loan company applying your loan payment check to your account.  We are the loan issuer for this client, so I guess I'm technically a weird cross between accounts receivable and banking clerk.  

So.  Short version on our credit card processing and posting:  My understanding is that the system is completely automated, so I would be the only human reviewing these (the client sure as hell doesn't look at any of their payments), but I only bother with the ones that were settled -- that is, not rejected.  We run a report off the CC company website and extract just the payments that settled, and that's what I post to customer accounts.  I have the ability to go in and view all transactions, but I just don't have the time:  My boss ran some numbers for my performance review and determined that I personally posted more than 210k transactions last year (and, whoo, fewer than 150 things had to be changed, which just blows my mind, but she's adamant that's correct, so I'll take my better-than-99% accuracy rate in my HR file!) (Oh!  I just remembered that she said I would be getting a tiny raise this pay period!  Tiny raises are better than no raises!  MOAR MAKEUP!).  That works out to something like a hundred transactions per hour.  I barely have enough time to post payments that settled/cleared.  I just don't have enough hours in the day to do research on mystery transactions that we didn't even receive (it's hard enough to track down information on the mystery payments we *did* receive), so we basically *have* to rely on computers kicking things out and customers subsequently complaining to uncover these problems.  And if the computer kicks it out, it didn't go through, so we don't worry about it until someone brings it to our attention as an issue to address since well over 95% of the kicked-out transactions were rejected for a reason that the customer already knows about (in fact, I can't remember the last time I had to dig up information on a rejected credit card payment, and I've been doing this for over two years now).

All of this is to say that if a transaction gets rejected because two back-to-back transactions were attempted, I would blame computers and the fact that no human is likely to be going over reports with a fine-toothed comb.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 3, 2013)

It's silly and a waste of time, but I wonder what they're talking about on the closed FB page of the Bondi Swap Group.  I mean, how many times can you swap the same few colors over and over?  lol


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2013)

I wish this would go up on their wall and stay there.  From Wikipdia's entry on Confidence Trick:

Quote: 
Foundation Work -- The preparations which are made before the scheme is put in motion, including the elaboration of the plan, the employment of assistants and so forth.
Approach -- The manner of getting in touch with the victimâ€”often most elaborately and carefully prepared.
Build-up -- Rousing and sustaining the interest of the victim, introducing the scheme to him, rousing his greed, showing him the chance of profit and filling him so full of anticipation and cupidity that his judgment is warped and his caution thrown away.
Pay-off or Convincer -- An actual or apparent paying of money by the conspirators to convince the victim and settle doubts by a cash demonstration. In the old banco game the initial small bets which the victim was allowed to win were the pay-off. In stock swindles the fake dividends sent to stockholders to encourage larger investments are the pay-off.
The Hurrah -- This is like the dÃ©nouement in a play and no con scheme is complete without it. It is a sudden crisis or unexpected development by which the sucker is pushed over the last doubt or obstacle and forced to act. Once the hurrah is sprung the victim is clay in the schemerâ€™s hands or there is no game.
The In-and-In -- This is the point in a con game where the conspirator puts some of his money into the deal with that of the victim; first, to remove the last doubt that may tarry in the gullâ€™s mind, and, second, to put the con man in control of the situation after the deal is completed, thus forestalling a squeal. Often the whole game is built up around this feature and just as often it does not figure at all.
 
Foundation:  Creating the alignment with Glossybox.  I don't think this company even *existed* before the Glossybox thing.
Approach:  Popping up on MUT once the GB thing blew up.
Build-up:  Hey, everybody, look at our pretty spring/summer colors!  And here's our fall/winter collection!
Pay-off or convincer:  See, we sent out the spring/summer box!  And we sent out replacements when things broke!  Aren't we *awesome* and *trustworthy*?
The Hurrah:  Well, crap.  There were quality issues in the fall/winter collection.  Things are going to be delayed. Oh, but because of the delay, we'll give you a credit for more polish out of the goodness of our hearts!  And then if you complain, we'll remind you that we gave you this credit!
The In-and-In:  Some people are actually getting refunds.

Seriously, *textbook* con.  Now that I've bulleted this out, I can't believe how utterly classic it is in its structure.

Edited because I split The Hurrah and forgot the real In-and-In.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish this would go up on their wall and stay there.  From Wikipdia's entry on Confidence Trick:


Foundation:  Creating the alignment with Glossybox.  I don't think this company even *existed* before the Glossybox thing.
Approach:  Popping up on MUT once the GB thing blew up.
Build-up:  Hey, everybody, look at our pretty spring/summer colors!  And here's our fall/winter collection!
Pay-off or convincer:  See, we sent out the spring/summer box!  And we sent out replacements when things broke!  Aren't we *awesome* and *trustworthy*?
The Hurrah:  Well, crap.  There were quality issues in the fall/winter collection.  Things are going to be delayed. Oh, but because of the delay, we'll give you a credit for more polish out of the goodness of our hearts!  And then if you complain, we'll remind you that we gave you this credit!
The In-and-In:  Some people are actually getting refunds.

Seriously, *textbook* con.  Now that I've bulleted this out, I can't believe how utterly classic it is in its structure.

Edited because I split The Hurrah and forgot the real In-and-In.
I'd like to take this opportunity to tell you I think you're a very bright woman.


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's silly and a waste of time, but I wonder what they're talking about on the closed FB page of the Bondi Swap Group.  I mean, how many times can you swap the same few colors over and over?  lol
It's basically people trying to unload their Bondis and talking about whether or not they've received their refund yet... People aren't terribly happy over there, either; it seems like the true Bondi-lovers went off and created their own group with Richard.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's basically people trying to unload their Bondis and talking about whether or not they've received their refund yet... People aren't terribly happy over there, either; it seems like the true Bondi-lovers went off and created their own group with Richard. 




LOL, yes, I did see that the member numbers there were way down.  What's the new group called?  Bondi Girls?  Suckers?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2013)

> LOL, yes, I did see that the member numbers there were way down.Â  What's the new group called?Â  Bondi Girls?Â  Suckers?


 I would like to take this opportunity to mention that "gull" is a term used in the con artist world to refer to a sucker or someone who is an easy target. I am not up to specifically pointing out puns, wordplay, Cockney rhyming slang, or Davey Jones' appearance on _The Brady Bunch_, but I think certain conclusions are obvious.


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 4, 2013)

I think I heard the new group is actually called Bondi Girls.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm still waiting on my refund for my extra box. I checked the order page today and it was listed as canceled on the 29th. if it is not in my bank tomorrow they are getting a phone call. I wonder if they will answer....


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish this would go up on their wall and stay there.  From Wikipdia's entry on Confidence Trick:


Foundation:  Creating the alignment with Glossybox.  I don't think this company even *existed* before the Glossybox thing.
Approach:  Popping up on MUT once the GB thing blew up.
Build-up:  Hey, everybody, look at our pretty spring/summer colors!  And here's our fall/winter collection!
Pay-off or convincer:  See, we sent out the spring/summer box!  And we sent out replacements when things broke!  Aren't we *awesome* and *trustworthy*?
The Hurrah:  Well, crap.  There were quality issues in the fall/winter collection.  Things are going to be delayed. Oh, but because of the delay, we'll give you a credit for more polish out of the goodness of our hearts!  And then if you complain, we'll remind you that we gave you this credit!
The In-and-In:  Some people are actually getting refunds.

Seriously, *textbook* con.  Now that I've bulleted this out, I can't believe how utterly classic it is in its structure.

Edited because I split The Hurrah and forgot the real In-and-In.
If it were truly a con, nobody would be getting refunds. I've said before I'm not defending what happened, however they are giving people their money back. A con would have been to keep our money and disappear. Despite all of their lies, they have held that part up and I don't think it's right to continue saying they're con artists/scammers/etc. Con artists and scammers would not be returning money that was in hand.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still waiting on my refund for my extra box. I checked the order page today and it was listed as canceled on the 29th. if it is not in my bank tomorrow they are getting a phone call. I wonder if they will answer....
I'm waiting on my extra box refund too. I've emailed them a few times and I keep getting a message back that says my ticket was closed and merged? But I haven't actually gotten a response back yet. It's been over a week since the refund was supposedly initiated and my bank hasn't seen anything from them at all. 

Pretty annoyed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Let us know if you get anywhere with a phone call. Maybe that's what I'll have to do if they don't respond today.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If it were truly a con, nobody would be getting refunds. I've said before I'm not defending what happened, however* they are giving people their money back*. A con would have been to keep our money and disappear. Despite all of their lies, they have held that part up and I don't think it's right to continue saying they're con artists/scammers/etc. Con artists and scammers would not be returning money that was in hand.

I will agree with you when everyone has *actually *been refunded with money in hand.

The bouncing eChecks are not really giving me much confidence.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2013)

> I will agree with you when everyone has *actually* been refunded with money in hand. The bouncing eChecks are not really giving me much confidence.


 Exactly. And then there are all the people who are still planning on ordering from the holiday collection now that fall/winter is apparently never going to materialize.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2013)

Erk, please disregard double post!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm waiting on my extra box refund too. I've emailed them a few times and I keep getting a message back that says my ticket was closed and merged? But I haven't actually gotten a response back yet. It's been over a week since the refund was supposedly initiated and my bank hasn't seen anything from them at all. 

Pretty annoyed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Let us know if you get anywhere with a phone call. Maybe that's what I'll have to do if they don't respond today. 
I emailed them Thursday of last week and got an email back within a few hours. I asked a followup question that is still waiting on a response though. And still no refund showing on my account this morning. There was a legit reason it didn't go through originally so I'm giving it the 3 day window to appear in my account before I contact them again.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I will agree with you when everyone has *actually *been refunded with money in hand.

The bouncing eChecks are not really giving me much confidence.
Ditto.  I sometimes wonder if the timing of the cancellation of the subscription program was intended to be beyond the 45-day limit on PayPal purchases.  Where's all that money?  Who knows what's happened to the money from people who ordered nonexistent polish and don't check social media?

I also think it's a scam when a company solicits business by playing the charity card, yet said charities say they've never received a dime from them.  And I'm not talking pledges, which can be rescinded; I'm talking actual donations.


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto. * I sometimes wonder if the timing of the cancellation of the subscription program was intended to be beyond the 45-day limit on PayPal purchases.*  Where's all that money?  Who knows what's happened to the money from people who ordered nonexistent polish and don't check social media?

I also think it's a scam when a company solicits business by playing the charity card, yet said charities say they've never received a dime from them.  And I'm not talking pledges, which can be rescinded; I'm talking actual donations.
@TheSilverNail I have been thinking the EXACT same thing. I just checked my PayPal and my claim was denied because of the 45 day limit. Maybe I'm the idiot for not requesting my refund sooner, but we were ALL under the impression that we were going to get our polish (at least at the beginning). In my case, I did get some money refunded because I used my credit card, but what about all of the people who paid for everything through PayPal? I know that they still have $16 of mine, am I just supposed to be ok with that?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this time, I still haven't received a refund for my second box (received an email stating that I would be refunded on both boxes on 10/27, received the first refund for $19.99 on 10/29), so I emailed Bondi to ask them about it.  

This is my last "good-faith" effort before I contact my bank.  I do really hope they can sort this out, and I wish everyone luck who is currently having issues with receiving a refund.

UPDATE:

I received an email back from James, he sent me screenshots of the transactions for both refunds.  They were processed in the same batch, so I think my bank may have seen two refunds in the exact same amount processed in the same batch and didn't process one, thinking it was a duplicate.

Because it's 5 pm on a Friday, I'm going to table it til Monday and call my bank's customer service line then.  However, with the documentation that James provided, I am fairly confident that I'll receive my refund.  


Update to my Update!:

Called my bank, they were unable to locate the second refund attempt, I was told that they need a 15-digit Tracer ID Number.  The Reference ID Number included in my reply/screenshots from James was only 10 digits.  I have emailed Bondi again detailing the exact information I need.  (The nice lady at the bank also said to get the Tracer ID #'s for BOTH transactions, because she was unable to tell if the refund that did post is for October or September).  

Hopefully they're not trying to just "wait people out" to where they say "oh well I got back $20 out of $40, that's good enough".  That's not me.  I am patient, I am methodical, and I am a stay-at-home-mom with PLENTY of time on my hands to get this taken care of.  I also have emails from the company acknowledging that I am supposed to get the full $40 (OK, $39.98) refunded, and the lady I spoke with said that's plenty enough information for me to file a claim if I can't get the info I need from Bondi.

I will update once I receive a reply from James.  Because Bondi is still being cooperative with me and answering emails, I am choosing to continue to work with them.  However, tomorrow morning, if I do not have a reply from Bondi or if I haven't gotten the info I need, I'm opening up a claim with my bank.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 4, 2013)

I finally received a refund for sept and oct boxes but nothing on the extra sept box yet. Think I'll finally breakdown and email Bondi.


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still waiting on my refund for my extra box. I checked the order page today and it was listed as canceled on the 29th. if it is not in my bank tomorrow they are getting a phone call. I wonder if they will answer....
I'm waiting on my extra box refund too. I've emailed them a few times and I keep getting a message back that says my ticket was closed and merged? But I haven't actually gotten a response back yet. It's been over a week since the refund was supposedly initiated and my bank hasn't seen anything from them at all. 

Pretty annoyed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Let us know if you get anywhere with a phone call. Maybe that's what I'll have to do if they don't respond today. 


*They are doing the same thing to me. I just opened yet another ticket about my extra box refund and the closed and merged it immediately. Literally within a minute of me opening it. *

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this time, I still haven't received a refund for my second box (received an email stating that I would be refunded on both boxes on 10/27, received the first refund for $19.99 on 10/29), so I emailed Bondi to ask them about it.  

This is my last "good-faith" effort before I contact my bank.  I do really hope they can sort this out, and I wish everyone luck who is currently having issues with receiving a refund.

UPDATE:

I received an email back from James, he sent me screenshots of the transactions for both refunds.  They were processed in the same batch, so I think my bank may have seen two refunds in the exact same amount processed in the same batch and didn't process one, thinking it was a duplicate.

Because it's 5 pm on a Friday, I'm going to table it til Monday and call my bank's customer service line then.  However, with the documentation that James provided, I am fairly confident that I'll receive my refund.  


Update to my Update!:

Called my bank, they were unable to locate the second refund attempt, I was told that they need a 15-digit Tracer ID Number.  The Reference ID Number included in my reply/screenshots from James was only 10 digits.  I have emailed Bondi again detailing the exact information I need.  (The nice lady at the bank also said to get the Tracer ID #'s for BOTH transactions, because she was unable to tell if the refund that did post is for October or September).  

*Hopefully they're not trying to just "wait people out" to where they say "oh well I got back $20 out of $40, that's good enough".*  That's not me.  I am patient, I am methodical, and I am a stay-at-home-mom with PLENTY of time on my hands to get this taken care of.  I also have emails from the company acknowledging that I am supposed to get the full $40 (OK, $39.98) refunded, and the lady I spoke with said that's plenty enough information for me to file a claim if I can't get the info I need from Bondi.

I will update once I receive a reply from James.  Because Bondi is still being cooperative with me and answering emails, I am choosing to continue to work with them.  However, tomorrow morning, if I do not have a reply from Bondi or if I haven't gotten the info I need, I'm opening up a claim with my bank.


*I think this is exactly what they are trying to do and I will be damned if I will let them get away with it. *


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

I got my refund finally, so I am satisfied.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenmonique1971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my refund finally, so I am satisfied.

Yay!!!!  



   



   





Happy stories give me hope, lol


----------



## ohmywurd (Nov 4, 2013)

Still no refund here. My request was merged and closed with no response, same as others. I finally broke down and called my CC company to dispute the charges, and they were more than helpful with the process and filled out the paperwork for me. They even gave my account a temporary credit while it is resolved.

Paypal though is another story... It is past the 45 days for me as is everyone else, but I'm not sure whether I should wait the three business days for them to try and process again, or go ahead and open up a dispute. Advice?

I also thought about emailing them to notify them that I had opened the dispute on the CC, but I wasn't sure if this would mess up legal stuff if it came down to it, so I decided against it.

I just want my money back...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't want to tell anyone what to do, but if it was me, and I'd given a company the chance(s) to correct things and they still hadn't, I'd move right on to opening disputes with my bank and/or PayPal.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 4, 2013)

After telling me via email that they would be crediting my $16 "as a courtesy," Paypal now tells as my dispute was opened more than 45 days after the transaction (oh really? I thought I mentioned that 5 times already), they are closing it.

%^&amp;*%&amp;(*%^#

Guess I have to hope my bank can do something tomorrow, as Paypal is pretty effing useless, as usual...


----------



## ohmywurd (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want to tell anyone what to do, but if it was me, and I'd given a company the chance(s) to correct things and they still hadn't, I'd move right on to opening disputes with my bank and/or PayPal.

When I did manage to get a response, they said to give them another 1-3 days for the refunds to process. It has been five. My primary concern is not losing out on  the money, and my CC said they will still give them a few more days to process before they officially begin the dispute. I'm worried that if I remain passive about it for too long, the CC company, and paypal, though I have yet to do anything with them yet, will just tell me that there is nothing that they can do for me. I guess I'm just following the "rather be safe than sorry" philosophy in this case, because I can't take a chance that I don't get it back.


----------



## clairesdaughter (Nov 4, 2013)

One week after.my refund was supposedly processed and yet my bank still has not received it. Oh...and Richard has his email sending out of office.messages.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2013)

LOL


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohmywurd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When I did manage to get a response,* they said to give them another 1-3 days for the refunds to process. It has been five.* My primary concern is not losing out on  the money, and my CC said they will still give them a few more days to process before they officially begin the dispute. I'm worried that if I remain passive about it for too long, the CC company, and paypal, though I have yet to do anything with them yet, will just tell me that there is nothing that they can do for me. I guess I'm just following the "rather be safe than sorry" philosophy in this case, because I can't take a chance that I don't get it back.
Up to their old tricks, I see.  I'm really sorry it's such a hassle for you, but nothing they do surprises me any more.  :-(

I know very little about PayPal, but could anything be done using the emails from BNY promising delivery by a certain date?  You know how they kept moving the delivery date out, could one of those dates extend the limits of PayPal protection any?

EDIT:  I just checked the Better Business Bureau's public web site, www.bbb.org and found this map marker of BNY amusing.  Also note that it says a BBB file was opened on BNY on October 29th.


----------



## Colouratura (Nov 4, 2013)

Off topic but I hope no one here was in the Garden State Plaza Mall(by chance, the same mall Bondi's kiosk is/was) during tonight's shooting.  Thankfully it doesn't look like anyone was hurt but it reminds us not to take a day for granted.  Happy polishing to all the lovely ladies in here.  Hugs.

Mods, if you feel this post doesn't belong here, please feel free to remove.  You folks do a great job and I respect your decision if you delete this.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Colouratura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Off topic but I hope no one here was in the Garden State Plaza Mall(by chance, the same mall Bondi's kiosk is/was) during tonight's shooting.  Thankfully it doesn't look like anyone was hurt but it reminds us not to take a day for granted.  Happy polishing to all the lovely ladies in here.  Hugs.

Mods, if you feel this post doesn't belong here, please feel free to remove.  You folks do a great job and I respect your decision if you delete this.

Wait... What?! HOLY SH...! You're right. I heard of the mall shooting on the east coast but didn't realize.... OMG. I hope the kiosk employees are safe as are all the other people there at the mall.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/04/new-jersey-mall-shooting_n_4216034.html


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2013)

According to some news reports the shooting took place near Macy's but in other reports near Nordstrom on the 2nd floor close to the Apple store. According to Bondi's FB page their kiosk is right across from Macy's and Sephora ("_We're outside of Swatch and opposite Sephora and Macy's_"). Looking at the mall map Sephora near Macy's is on the 2nd floor and the Apple store is only four stores over from Sephora. This means that the employees at the kiosk could have been witnesses to this shooting.


----------



## Miss Jean (Nov 5, 2013)

How scary! I hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2013)

Sigh. Email from James this morning with screenshots showing they processed my refund...but the bank  hasn't seen anything come through. The person I talked to said it's VERY unlikely it would take this long to show up, but to wait until tomorrow morning. If it doesn't show up then, I have to dispute the charges as fraud (her words!). 

So that's fun. Hoping it's fairly simple to dispute since I have all the emails/screenshots from Bondi claiming they refunded it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh. Email from James this morning with screenshots showing they processed my refund...but the bank  hasn't seen anything come through. The person I talked to said it's VERY unlikely it would take this long to show up, but to wait until tomorrow morning. If it doesn't show up then, I have to dispute the charges as fraud (her words!). 

So that's fun. Hoping it's fairly simple to dispute since I have all the emails/screenshots from Bondi claiming they refunded it. 
Same here, email from James with screenshots saying he didn't know why it was taking so long. He said to file a dispute/charge back with my bank, so I guess that's what I will do next.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here, email from James with screenshots saying he didn't know why it was taking so long. He said to file a dispute/charge back with my bank, so I guess that's what I will do next.
That's ridiculous.  They can lose their ability to take credit card payments if enough charge backs are made against them.  Also, charge backs result in surcharges on the company.  I know when Cult Cosmetics had an issue where they accidentally refunded me, which she mistook as a charge back on my part, the lady told me a fee of $35 was assigned to them.  It turned out to be a mistake on their bank's end and she got refunded her fee and I got the money re-taken out of my account to pay for my stuff.

These dudes are incurring costs for all the charge backs on top of what they owe people....money is just pouring through their hands at this point.  I believe they have run out of money just like I said I thought would happen.  These  guys are so friggin' shady, it's not even funny.  If they lose their ability to accept credit, they are completely f*cked as an internet business.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 5, 2013)

> That's ridiculous. Â They can lose their ability to take credit card payments if enough charge backs are made against them. Â Also, charge backs result in surcharges on the company. Â I know when Cult Cosmetics had an issue where they accidentally refunded me, which she mistook as a charge back on my part, the lady told me a fee of $35 was assigned to them. Â It turned out to be a mistake on their bank's end and she got refunded her fee and I got the money re-taken out of my account to pay for my stuff. These dudes are incurring costs for all the charge backs on top of what they owe people....money is just pouring through their hands at this point. Â I believe they have run out of money just like I said I thought would happen. Â These Â guys are so friggin' shady, it's not even funny. Â If they lose their ability to accept credit, they are completely f*cked as an internet business.


 No worries. They have enough businesses in their names that they will just open a merchant account under a different business name. Problem solved.


----------



## RubyLee (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies - I resolved my claim with PayPal today. If yours was closed because of the 45-day window, I suggest calling them. First, I emailed and requested they investigate. Didn't get anywhere there. So today I called and immediately the representative was aware of ongoing Bondi issues and credited my last order. I pointed out that funds may have shifted to another account, as they're presumably still selling. And I too suggested that "shipping delays" conveniently outlasted the 45-day waiting period, before Bondi suddenly discontinued PayPal. If you're waiting for a large refund, note that PayPal said they could credit me "because it was only $16."


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this time, I still haven't received a refund for my second box (received an email stating that I would be refunded on both boxes on 10/27, received the first refund for $19.99 on 10/29), so I emailed Bondi to ask them about it.  

This is my last "good-faith" effort before I contact my bank.  I do really hope they can sort this out, and I wish everyone luck who is currently having issues with receiving a refund.

UPDATE:

I received an email back from James, he sent me screenshots of the transactions for both refunds.  They were processed in the same batch, so I think my bank may have seen two refunds in the exact same amount processed in the same batch and didn't process one, thinking it was a duplicate.

Because it's 5 pm on a Friday, I'm going to table it til Monday and call my bank's customer service line then.  However, with the documentation that James provided, I am fairly confident that I'll receive my refund.  


Update to my Update!:

Called my bank, they were unable to locate the second refund attempt, I was told that they need a 15-digit Tracer ID Number.  The Reference ID Number included in my reply/screenshots from James was only 10 digits.  I have emailed Bondi again detailing the exact information I need.  (The nice lady at the bank also said to get the Tracer ID #'s for BOTH transactions, because she was unable to tell if the refund that did post is for October or September).  

Hopefully they're not trying to just "wait people out" to where they say "oh well I got back $20 out of $40, that's good enough".  That's not me.  I am patient, I am methodical, and I am a stay-at-home-mom with PLENTY of time on my hands to get this taken care of.  I also have emails from the company acknowledging that I am supposed to get the full $40 (OK, $39.98) refunded, and the lady I spoke with said that's plenty enough information for me to file a claim if I can't get the info I need from Bondi.

I will update once I receive a reply from James.  Because Bondi is still being cooperative with me and answering emails, I am choosing to continue to work with them.  However, tomorrow morning, if I do not have a reply from Bondi or if I haven't gotten the info I need, I'm opening up a claim with my bank.



Did not hear back from Bondi via email or any other method.  In fact, I never even got an acknowledgement that my email was received.  I went ahead and called my bank to open a claim.  I feel like I've waited long enough and given them enough chances to resolve this.  My bank said up to 10 days til I receive a "provisional credit", and then up to 90 days to be completely resolved.  Haha I wish I could see the investigator's face when they start looking into this whole mess.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 5, 2013)

Got an email saying they got my email and ther get back to me. Welp, they haven't gotten back to me yet. (Sigh)


----------



## autopilot (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RubyLee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Ladies - I resolved my claim with PayPal today. If yours was closed because of the 45-day window, I suggest calling them. First, I emailed and requested they investigate. Didn't get anywhere there. So today I called and immediately the representative was aware of ongoing Bondi issues and credited my last order. I pointed out that funds may have shifted to another account, as they're presumably still selling. And I too suggested that "shipping delays" conveniently outlasted the 45-day waiting period, before Bondi suddenly discontinued PayPal. If you're waiting for a large refund, note that PayPal said they could credit me "because it was only $16."

Thanks for reminding me.

I finally called them. Was on hold for a bit but they came back and credited me immediately.

Now to buy some "real" nail polish!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for reminding me.

I finally called them. Was on hold for a bit but they came back and credited me immediately.

*Now to buy some "real" nail polish!*




Hmmmm, should I enable you all with this site?  https://www.kbshimmer.com/product-category/nail-polish/  I'm placing my order today for a few holiday glitters.  Can you say "circle glitter"?  Love it and am so tired of hex glitter!

I'm really glad to read that PayPal is working with some of you to get your refunds.  I don't see how a company such as BNY can keep changing and changing a delivery date and then say, "Oops, you're past your refund date."  Shouldn't that be illegal??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmmm, should I enable you all with this site?  https://www.kbshimmer.com/product-category/nail-polish/  I'm placing my order today for a few holiday glitters.  Can you say "circle glitter"?  Love it and am so tired of hex glitter!

I'm really glad to read that PayPal is working with some of you to get your refunds.  I don't see how a company such as BNY can keep changing and changing a delivery date and then say, "Oops, you're past your refund date."  Shouldn't that be illegal??
My nail obsessed friend has been sending me KB Shimmer swatches over the last few weeks and they look SO gorgeous. Definitely at the top of my "indie polish to try" list.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmmm, should I enable you all with this site?  https://www.kbshimmer.com/product-category/nail-polish/  I'm placing my order today for a few holiday glitters.  Can you say "circle glitter"?  Love it and am so tired of hex glitter!

I'm really glad to read that PayPal is working with some of you to get your refunds.  I don't see how a company such as BNY can keep changing and changing a delivery date and then say, "Oops, you're past your refund date."  Shouldn't that be illegal??

Heh, I actually went to nailpolishcanada.com to get Zoya Payton (new holiday colour) and HK girl topcoat with my Bondi "refund."


----------



## autopilot (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh! and James has just replied to my email. He has offered me more polish instead of a refund.

&lt;------- dying of laughter


----------



## Andi B (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh! and James has just replied to my email. He has offered me more polish instead of a refund.

&lt;------- dying of laughter

Uh oh, that doesn't bode well for those of us who haven't received any of our refunds yet!  I'm guessing they're offering polishes because they're out of $$$!  I called and left a message about an hour ago, so I hope I hear something soon.  If not, I am filing a dispute with my bank first thing tomorrow morning.  I can't believe I've been this patient...I asked for a refund before the email about cancelling the subscriptions came out, and I've sent several calm, polite emails since and haven't heard a peep.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh! and James has just replied to my email. He has offered me more polish instead of a refund.

&lt;------- dying of laughter


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh! and James has just replied to my email. He has offered me more polish instead of a refund.

&lt;------- dying of laughter


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh! and James has just replied to my email. He has offered me more polish instead of a refund.

&lt;------- dying of laughter

Bless his heart.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh, wait, and let me guess -- the polish he's offering you is from the same ol' 20 original shades, right?


----------



## autopilot (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, wait, and let me guess -- the polish he's offering you is from the same ol' 20 original shades, right?

Heh.

Here is his email, and my response.

(Keeping in mind that I sent my email yesterday after having no luck with Richard last week and after Paypal closing my dispute as it was beyond the 45 days.)

And I love how my case has been "resolved."

*From:* Melissa J #########
*Date:* November 5, 2013 at 10:49:03 AM EST
*To:* Bondi New York &lt;[email protected]&gt;
*Cc:* Melissa J ########
*Subject:* *Re: [bondi New York] Re: Re: Bondi Refunds Via PayPal*

Hello James,

While I appreciate FINALLY receiving a response from Bondi, I am disappointed at the message.

I contacted Paypal via phone this morning to escalate my claim and they found in my favour, reversing my $16 charge from August 29th immediately.

Now that this issue has been resolved to MY satisfaction, I must tell you that I would never purchase from Bondi again, nor would I recommend your company to anyone else.

The way this fall polish debacle was handled is shameful, putting the onus of getting refunds back on the customer, and STILL not coming clean on the "shipping" that never updated. The delays were forgiveable; the LIES are NOT.

I used my funds on real nail polish from Nail Polish Canada. I feel like throwing my existing Bondi polishes in the trash.

Regards,

Melissa J

On Nov 5, 2013, at 10:31 AM, Bondi New York &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:

##- Please type your reply above this line -##

Hi there

Your Case (10555) has been resolved. To reopen this request, simply reply to this email.

Our team are here to help you, so please do not hesitate to get in touch if we can be of further assistance.







*James Eib* (Bondi New York) 

Nov 05 10:31 (EST) 

Hi Melissa, 

Thank you for reaching out us and I can understand your concerns. I am seeing that your refund went through and then bounced back. It is my guess that Paypal realized that this was past the 45days. You can file a claim with them or since I can see that you already have a few of our polishes, you can choose 3 colors from our spring summer collection and they will ship out within 24 hours much like your other packages. I can also create you a voucher code that you can keep until we are able to recover and restock our fall/winter collection. 

Please keep us informed as to the status of this issue and if there is anything else that we can do for you please let us know. 

-James 

Bondi New York | 694 10th Avenue, Suite # 430, New York, NY. 10019 | Telephone: 1 (888) 548-2290 







*Melissa J*

Nov 04 18:43 (EST) 

Please just give me my money back so I can go buy some "real" nail polish. 

Case ID: PP-002-712-343-708
Transaction Date: Aug 29, 2013
Transaction Amount: $16.00 USD
Seller Email: [email protected]mailto:[email protected]
buyer email: ########

order# 2645 cancelled BY YOU on 10/29/13 

I do not want a paper check - I am in Canada.
Please refund me via Paypal as I paid on August 29th. 

Melissa J

On 2013-10-29, at 4:59 PM, Bondi New York wrote: 

An update on your September 2013 Subscription Box
Is this email not displaying correctly?
View it in your browser. 

Dear Melissa J

We are aware that some customers are experiencing issues with refunds via PayPal that are not processing. We have discontinued PayPal recently as a payment partner. 

In the event that you have an issue with a refund through PayPal not crediting to you, there are two options available to you: 

1. File a claim with PayPal. (If you are outside of the 45 day claim window, please follow the instructions below). 

2. Please send an email to [email protected]mailto:[email protected] with the following information:
The name and email address associated to the PayPal account that you made your purchase with.
The date and the amount of the transaction. If you have the transaction number or an order number, please include this.
The address that a refund is to be sent to.
Please note that refund checks will only be issued to the name of the account holder.

Once we have acknowledged your claim and confirmed the repayment, please allow 7-10 days for receipt of your refund check. 

Yours, 

The Team @ Bondi New York 

follow on Twitter | friend on Facebook | forward to a friend
Copyright Â© 2013 Bondi New York, All rights reserved.
You are receiving this email as you are a subscriber to Bondi New York.
Our mailing address is:
Bondi New York
694 10th Ave
Suite #430https://bondinewyork.zendesk.com/tickets/430
New York, NY 10019

Add us to your address book
unsubscribe from this list | update subscription preferences 

_(edited as my email addresses were still coming up on mouse hover.)_


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 5, 2013)

Un-frickin-believable.  And they're still saying they need to "recover" their fall/winter polish.  From where, Never Never Land???

You go, Melissa -- great response you wrote.  Much more polite than I would have been!


----------



## Boots (Nov 5, 2013)

The nerve. I really have nothing else to say besides the fact that I am flabbergasted at their nerve. Just....


----------



## autopilot (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Un-frickin-believable.  And they're still saying they need to "recover" their fall/winter polish.  From where, Never Never Land???

You go, Melissa -- great response you wrote.  Much more polite than I would have been!

I figure they will just write off aggressive responses as "haters."

If they have any hope of "restoring confidence" in their brand, they have to take the negative feedback seriously.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Un-frickin-believable.  And they're still saying they need to "recover" their fall/winter polish.  From where, Never Never Land???

You go, Melissa -- great response you wrote.  Much more polite than I would have been!

This is my one lingering question.  Where exactly is this mysterious fall/winter polish?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't believe the gall to offer someone 3 polishes instead of a refund!


----------



## autopilot (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is my one lingering question.  Where exactly is this mysterious fall/winter polish? 

I'm guessing they still never received any from the manufacturer. It would be nice if they would just be honest.

I want to know what the tracking for my September beauty gift was... a label printed just to give them more time?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm guessing they still never received any from the manufacturer. It would be nice if they would just be honest.

I want to know what the tracking for my September beauty gift was... a label printed just to give them more time?
My* guess* is that they didn't have the money to pay for the fall/winter collection.  Either it is ready and they can't pay for them, or they don't have enough money for a minimum order.  I think they were trying to raise the money to pay for the fall/winter collection and weren't able to raise the needed money in time.  

The above statement is just my thoughts on the matter.  The above statement is not factual and is just my opinion.


----------



## kyfty (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My* guess* is that they didn't have the money to pay for the fall/winter collection.  Either it is ready and they can't pay for them, or they don't have enough money for a minimum order.  I think they were trying to raise the money to pay for the fall/winter collection and weren't able to raise the needed money in time.  

The above statement is just my thoughts on the matter.  The above statement is not factual and is just my opinion.  
Isn't it sad that you have to add that disclaimer? In my opinion, that just shows how bullied customers have been by this company.

I think they didn't have enough money either. The sad thing is that if they had just been honest, a ton of people would have stuck by them and let them have their money interest free until the polish finally showed up. At this point, I don't see how they can continue as a business. Aside from completely deleting their fb page (with all those reviews), they'll never regain traction in the blogging world.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh! and James has just replied to my email. He has offered me more polish instead of a refund.

&lt;------- dying of laughter
I still haven't gotten any of my refunds (none of which are paypal). That polish offer makes me very nervous that there's no money to be refunded.

Does anyone know an answer to this: If they are broke and I do a dispute with my bank, what happens? Does Visa or someone just eat that and then go after them or...? This is probably a really basic question, sorry.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still haven't gotten any of my refunds (none of which are paypal). That polish offer makes me very nervous that there's no money to be refunded.

Does anyone know an answer to this: If they are broke and I do a dispute with my bank, what happens? Does Visa or someone just eat that and then go after them or...? This is probably a really basic question, sorry.
I think your bank eats the cost, but they open an investigation into the company.  If enough investigations are open, then maybe something will happen.  The problem is, they can just close up shop and move on.  If they close their doors, everyone who still is owed money is just SOL.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2013)

I called to dispute the charges withy bank this morning&amp; they've already credited my account. Should have done that a week ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kyfty (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still haven't gotten any of my refunds (none of which are paypal). That polish offer makes me very nervous that there's no money to be refunded.

Does anyone know an answer to this: If they are broke and I do a dispute with my bank, what happens? Does Visa or someone just eat that and then go after them or...? This is probably a really basic question, sorry.
I think in this case, you need to initiate a chargeback through your bank. That takes Bondi out of the equation, your bank refunds your money and takes that money plus an extra fee directly from Bondi's account (even if it brings them into overdraft). The only way that the bank would eat the cost is if Bondi closes their accounts or declares bankruptcy I think. It's probably best to call your bank right away though, they'll have more information for you. I also think that Bondi as a company is going to be flagged by a bunch of cards/banks with this many chargebacks being initiated against them.


----------



## PsyDivaES (Nov 5, 2013)

Had an interesting discussion with a very nice man at my credit union while he was processing my claim and thought I'd share. He theorized that Bondi doesn't really suffer from all of these claims because the banks/ CC companies don't bother going after vendors for small amounts, they just refund he customer because it keeps the customer happy. Since most off our charges would fall in the "negligible" range of loss, it is unlikely that they are actually pursuing the money back from Bondi because it's less expensive to just give us the money than it would be to actually pursue the claim. Happy I got my $$ back, but think its a shame that Bondi will in his words, "not learn their lesson" and probably pull this foolishness again ðŸ˜£


----------



## kyfty (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PsyDivaES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had an interesting discussion with a very nice man at my credit union while he was processing my claim and thought I'd share. He theorized that Bondi doesn't really suffer from all of these claims because the banks/ CC companies don't bother going after vendors for small amounts, they just refund he customer because it keeps the customer happy. Since most off our charges would fall in the "negligible" range of loss, it is unlikely that they are actually pursuing the money back from Bondi because it's less expensive to just give us the money than it would be to actually pursue the claim. Happy I got my $$ back, but think its a shame that Bondi will in his words, "not learn their lesson" and probably pull this foolishness again ðŸ˜£
Hmm...well, I guess I should take this with a grain of salt considering the source (Richard) but back in mid-september, a girl I know initiated a chargeback and Richard came at her furiously. He sent her to collections for the refund money as well as the fee he suffered for having a chargeback against his account. 

Since your information comes from an actual bank employee, I'd say that's the more reliable info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 5, 2013)

So still hadn't been refunded as of this morning for my extra box.  Sent an e-mail to Bondi New York this morning and James sent an apology along with 2 screenshots of the refunded transaction.  He suggested I file a dispute/chargeback with my bank card.  I just got of the phone with my bank (BOA) and they are opening an investigation.  They were extremely nice and are permanently putting the $16 in my account as of tomorrow even if they don't get reimbursed.  I wonder if this is what Bondi is hoping for.  Somebody else paying for their mess up.  I wonder how all of this gets dealt with between Bondi vs. Banks.  I am very thankful for my bank at this point.  The phone call took 5 minutes and they said they will be keeping me updated throughout the investigation.  Hope everyone is getting their money back.


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm guessing they still never received any from the manufacturer. It would be nice if they would just be honest.

I want to know what the tracking for my September beauty gift was... a label printed just to give them more time?
Seriously....WHERE did those beauty gifts go? It's all so weird. I'd really like to know what happened there.

I also believe that they didn't have enough money to pay for the polish. I tried looking into nail polish manufacturers, I could only find one on the west coast and they didn't have much information on their website. I was curious to see pricing.

And, the BondiNYC twitter account was recently shut down. They do currently have a twitter called Bondi New York, but I found it interesting that the one they have been using was shut down within the last week or so.

I guess I just want to know the answers! I HATE not knowing answers.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 5, 2013)

I was asked to post these.  Here are the 2 screenshots I was sent.  I did cut out personal information and some numbers off of the end of order numbers, transaction numbers, and such since this is a public forum.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously....WHERE did those beauty gifts go? It's all so weird. I'd really like to know what happened there.
Last I read from someone who had contacted Color Club, the CEO was still saying how wonderful Bondi is and to stick with them.  I wonder if they're friends.  I reallyreallyreally do not think it looks good for Color Club to be championing BNY, business-wise.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously....WHERE did those beauty gifts go? It's all so weird. I'd really like to know what happened there.

Still monitoring my tracking code, just for kicks.


----------



## kyfty (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last I read from someone who had contacted Color Club, the CEO was still saying how wonderful Bondi is and to stick with them.  I wonder if they're friends.  I reallyreallyreally do not think it looks good for Color Club to be championing BNY, business-wise.
I agree, This whole Color Club thing has left Color Club stained with part of the blame in my opinion. Not that I'm saying they did anything wrong, but to support (and continue to support) a company that is defaulting on customers, they're definitely hurting their own image.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously....WHERE did those beauty gifts go? It's all so weird. I'd really like to know what happened there.

I also believe that they didn't have enough money to pay for the polish. I tried looking into nail polish manufacturers, I could only find one on the west coast and they didn't have much information on their website. I was curious to see pricing.

And, the BondiNYC twitter account was recently shut down. They do currently have a twitter called Bondi New York, but I found it interesting that the one they have been using was shut down within the last week or so.

I guess I just want to know the answers! I HATE not knowing answers.

I just noticed that it's also verified and has almost 15k followers. Um...buh?


----------



## Glitterazzi (Nov 5, 2013)

Richard said that the October boxes, which would have the F/W colors, were packed and ready to go.  Why do they have to recover anything if they've got thousands of boxes just sitting there?

The CEO of Color Club never confirmed that the beauty gifts had been given to Bondi and were on their way.  He just said they were trying to help them out and that they were going to partner with Bondi into 2014.  The whole "don't cancel because they're a good company" response was really weird and kind of came out of nowhere.  I don't know if they're friends or if he was just trying to maintain a professional relationship.


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just noticed that it's also verified and has almost 15k followers. Um...buh?
I KNOW! I have no idea. Maybe holographic Jesus follows them. Maybe that's where all our money went - paying for fake twitter followers? LOL

I wish I could get a job as a detective. I think it would be awesome. Minus the guns and stuff.


----------



## KateR (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RubyLee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Ladies - I resolved my claim with PayPal today. If yours was closed because of the 45-day window, I suggest calling them. First, I emailed and requested they investigate. Didn't get anywhere there. So today I called and immediately the representative was aware of ongoing Bondi issues and credited my last order. I pointed out that funds may have shifted to another account, as they're presumably still selling. And I too suggested that "shipping delays" conveniently outlasted the 45-day waiting period, before Bondi suddenly discontinued PayPal. If you're waiting for a large refund, note that PayPal said they could credit me "because it was only $16."
Thanks RubyLee for saying to call PayPal! I did, and they credited me the $50 that kept bouncing from BNY.

I also got my main 6-month subscription refunded on my credit card but I have a second refund for $28.50 that hasn't been processed yet. I'm going to call my credit card company tonight to see what happened to that refund. I also got the reply from James Eib with the discount code for my troubles and the picture of the refund transaction that they say was sent. It seems very strange to me that a lot of people are saying that only one refund out of two are going on their credit cards... makes me wonder if they are faking the picture by copying the information from the transaction that went through and just putting in the amount for the second refund. I never saw a picture of the first transaction. How do I know if it was the same or not.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Still monitoring my tracking code, just for kicks.
Lol, me too! Both my "box" and my "beauty gift." (In quotes because they are both fictitious)


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  And, the BondiNYC twitter account was recently shut down. They do currently have a twitter called Bondi New York, but I found it interesting that the one they have been using was shut down within the last week or so.

To confirm LolaJay's post:


Richard's Twitter (verified with Twitter): https://twitter.com/gthambeauty (note this is his Gotham Beauty account)
Bondi's Twitter: https://twitter.com/BondiNYC that's gone


----------



## KateR (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol, me too! Both my "box" and my "beauty gift." (In quotes because they are both fictitious)
I've been monitoring too... just to see.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been wanting to post my fave train wreck image for a while now.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 5, 2013)

@autopilot That made my day.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @autopilot That made my day.

Hee hee, I aim to please.





ETA: oh, and gotta fill in the time waiting for my crack-smoking mayor to make some sort of announcement.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I KNOW! I have no idea. Maybe holographic Jesus follows them. Maybe that's where all our money went - paying for fake twitter followers? LOL

I wish I could get a job as a detective. I think it would be awesome. Minus the guns and stuff.




One of my friend's has an aunt that (supposedly) runs a school for people to learn how to become private investigators! It does seem like it has fun potential.


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 6, 2013)

> Oh! and James has just replied to my email. He has offered me more polish instead of a refund. &lt;------- dying of laughter


 OK... so let me get this straight. 1) You order nail polish. 2) They cannot deliver on said nail polish. 3) They cannot refund you and so just offer you some other nail polish that you could have ordered all along but did not? :wtf:


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 6, 2013)

> > Â  @autopilot That made my day.
> 
> 
> Hee hee, I aim to please. :smilehappyyes: ETA: oh, and gotta fill in the time waiting for my crack-smoking mayor to make some sort of announcement.


 It's OK if you did it in a drunken stupor... hmm.... maybe that's where those tracking numbers came from!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been wanting to post my fave train wreck image for a while now.




Ahhh this made me laugh so hard. Thank you!

Also at work &amp; happen to be dealing with a train derailment... Debating adding this image to my update email.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 6, 2013)

> It's OK if you did it in a drunken stupor... hmm.... maybe that's where those tracking numbers came from!


 Oh lord... "In one of my drunken stupors" will now be the go-to excuse for every man, woman and child in Toronto. Twitter was just killing me yesterday.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 6, 2013)

> Ahhh this made me laugh so hard. Thank you! Also at work &amp; happen to be dealing with a train derailment... Debating adding this image to my update email.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey, I work in automotive logistics and also deal with derailments. What an epic idea!!!


----------



## Andi B (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay, I have remained fairly calm throughout all of this ordeal, but I am finally beyond pissed after having to deal with my bank last night.  The bank representative was extremely helpful, but it was so frustrating having to give a full recount of the situation and feeling like an idiot explaining to her that I was taken advantage of over some stupid nail polish.  Why should *I* have to deal with this for an hour, when Bondi owes me the money.

Like many of you, I got an email with screenshots of the "refunds", basically telling me we've done all we can do, now you should initiate a "chargeback" with your bank.  What does that even mean?  The bank rep didn't even know what he meant by that.  The email stated that "once a refund has been submitted by our firm, we are unable to trace it from this end.  A chargeback will secure the funds and we will be able to address this with our merchant services provider."  I work in an accounting-related field, and I can't even make sense out of this?!  Why would you suggest to do it this way, and what is there to settle?  If you properly initiated a refund, there shouldn't be a problem. I have NEVER had this happen with a refund before, and I do PLENTY of online shopping.

The bank rep said that they're probably just "buying time" telling us to file a "chargeback" (if what they mean by that is a dispute...that's all the bank rep and I could gather) because that gives them up to 60 days to settle.  I guess I'm okay either way, because if they don't respond by the end of the 60 days, the temporary credits issued by my CC company will not be reversed...but that's not the point!!!  None of us should have had to deal with this crap!   

/end rant


----------



## Hootiehoo (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, Chase is extremely unhelpful in filing a dispute for these shady MFs.  I have to give them until 11/12 for the money to magically appear in my account.  UGH!  I just want to be done with the Bondi asshats.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 6, 2013)

A charge back is when your credit card removes the charge from your card thereby refunding you the money.  It's what happens with a dispute when you win the dispute.

For a company to tell it's customers to initiate a charge back, it's pretty much is a dead giveaway that the company is probably about to file bankruptcy because every completed charge back costs them a fee, typically $30.  

So right now bondi is not only unable to refund customers, it's incurring repeated charge back fees which will inevitably result in them having their ability to use the credit card system revoked.  

When they have a gazillion fees and  lose their ability to use credit as a payment form online, they're pretty much done for as a company unless they somehow manage to get a large infusion of cash and start paying all those charge back fees and refunding customers in full.  I called this at the beginning of this whole ordeal...we'll see them go belly-up here shortly only to come back as another business to rip people off.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation DonnaD.  It's strange that the rep didn't know what that meant.  I'd never heard it used before, but then again, I've NEVER had to do something like this (despite the sometimes ridiculous amount of internet shopping I do)!

So what happens if they completely go under before the end of the dispute period?  Does my CC company basically end up "holding the bag"?

Hopefully if they do go under and resurface later, we know enough about their "MO" at this point to recognize them!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So what happens if they completely go under before the end of the dispute period?  Does my CC company basically end up "holding the bag"?

Hopefully if they do go under and resurface later, we know enough about their "MO" at this point to recognize them!
If a company goes under, by which I'm assuming you mean they declare bankruptcy -- and I have not read this is the case with BNY yet -- customers become creditors.  I'm sure there are state-by-state guidelines for what to do _[edit:  a later post explains that it doesn't vary at the state level]_ ; here's one example from a 2010 Texas article:  https://www.oag.state.tx.us/agency/weeklyag/2010/0810outofbusiness.pdf

I don't think anyone from the company has posted on their FB page in days but could have overlooked it.  Things are getting mighty quiet there.  Has anyone gotten an actual refund this week?  For the record, I've gotten all my refunds but feel badly for those who haven't.  What is the fan group saying?


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm not trying to belittle people or be mean but back at the beginning when it seemed like I was the only one who was suspicious of these guys, everyone called me negative and mean and thought I was just a paranoid, aluminum foil wearing nut.  But I called it and my gut is never wrong.  And while I hope everyone gets their money one way or another, I can't help but wish people just friggin' listened to me.

Ya know, in my family, we have this thing where I swear to Holographic Jesus, I am seriously never wrong...and they never listen to me.  And then I'm all, "I was, what?  Hmmm?  What was I?"  And they say, "Ok, so you were right."  To which I reply, "I'm always f*cking right and we've been down this road before so why don't you ever listen to me???!!!!"

So just a heads-up for in the future, if my gut is screaming at me and you ladies are here to witness it, just listen to me, dammit.  I got my money back immediately.


----------



## kira685 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So what happens if they completely go under before the end of the dispute period?  Does my CC company basically end up "holding the bag"?

Hopefully if they do go under and resurface later, we know enough about their "MO" at this point to recognize them!
If a company goes under, by which I'm assuming you mean they declare bankruptcy -- and I have not read this is the case with BNY yet -- customers become creditors.  I'm sure there are state-by-state guidelines for what to do; here's one example from a 2010 Texas article:  https://www.oag.state.tx.us/agency/weeklyag/2010/0810outofbusiness.pdf

I don't think anyone from the company has posted on their FB page in days but could have overlooked it.  Things are getting mighty quiet there.  Has anyone gotten an actual refund this week?  For the record, I've gotten all my refunds but feel badly for those who haven't.  What is the fan group saying?

i think anyone who hasn't received a refund by now has to dispute it or do a "chargeback" - that's what i was told to do yesterday after emailing them. I was also offered the screen shots of the refund. screen shots mean nothing to me - easily faked. there's no way in hell so many refunds just didn't go through, just like there's no way USPS lost all those boxes. quite frankly, USPS should look into defamation in regards to Richard's constant claims against them. sorry if that's inappropriate mods, just thinking out loud. i have no knowledge of the law or whether this is even relevant


----------



## KateR (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been wanting to post my fave train wreck image for a while now.




Too funny! Love it!


----------



## autopilot (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think anyone from the company has posted on their FB page in days but could have overlooked it.  Things are getting mighty quiet there.

Is there no recent adulation for them to respond to?


----------



## clairesdaughter (Nov 6, 2013)

I actually requested my refund before they decided to cancel all subs and refund...not much before but about a day before. I keep hearing from them that it was done Oct 28 BUT my bank sees nothing.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 6, 2013)

so I called my bank for the extra box refund and they gave me my money back and said the would go after bondi for it.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 6, 2013)

AndiB -- if the bank that issued your CC credits your account, I believe that they are effectively saying "we'll deal with the merchant" or "we'll deal with Visa/MC." In other words, yes, they are now the ones holding the bag.


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 6, 2013)

> I'm not trying to belittle people or be mean but back at the beginning when it seemed like I was the only one who was suspicious of these guys, everyone called me negative and mean and thought I was just a paranoid, aluminum foil wearing nut.


 Interesting you bring this up.... I followed this on Facebook and when they first announced the first delay in mid-Sept I was asking a lot of questions. Not even really trying to say "these guys are a fraud" although that's how people took it. I didn't know, and still don't know, whether they were a fraud or just not very good businesspeople. But people went nuts over it and accused me of all kinds of stuff when all I was asking was some clarification on that long rambling excuse they posted about why it was delayed. I ended up asking for my refund the next day because my instincts were throwing up all kinds of red flags. I don't blame people for being nice people and trying to give someone the benefit of the doubt, and I don't like how this situation has turned a lot of women against each other. But at the end of the day, I hope everyone has learned something about their consumer protections around credit cards, Paypal etc before something like this happens with a larger amount of money at stake for them. You can't control the actions of others but you can protect yourself. :icon_neut


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the explanation DonnaD.  It's strange that the rep didn't know what that meant.  I'd never heard it used before, but then again, I've NEVER had to do something like this (despite the sometimes ridiculous amount of internet shopping I do)!

So what happens if they completely go under before the end of the dispute period?  Does my CC company basically end up "holding the bag"?

Hopefully if they do go under and resurface later, we know enough about their "MO" at this point to recognize them!

From my days as a CSR and a CSR trainer, I will say that not all reps provide the same level of accuracy. That said, in this case I imagine it's more a case of specialization. You would be dealing with a CSR who handles the accounts of individuals, while chargebacks are an issue that would come up with business accounts, which generally have a different of CSRs with specialized training. Also, the suggestion of initiating a chargeback is unusual as the chargeback is the result of a different action, not the action itself. 

Regarding if they go bankrupt, we have no real way of knowing until something is filed (public records). The bankruptcy options available to a business will vary based on the organizational structure (sole proprietorship, corporation, etc.). Bankruptcy is exclusive to the federal courts and can only be petitioned with them - the states have no jurisdiction over bankruptcy. This is good, from the creditors' standpoint, as it removes the concern of if a ruling will be applicable across state lines. A reorganization is only possible if it is shown that the business is salvageable, if not, then there is liquidation. In liquidation the general order of who gets paid after the secured creditors (collateral) are paid and the assets liquidated is:


Lawyers, accountants, consultants that facilitated the bankruptcy. Bankruptcy is complicated and professional assistance is generally required. Without this group having top claim to liquidated assets, business would generally find themselves unable to retain their services.
Back wages owed to employees
Benefits owed to employees
Customers' claims for return of deposits made to acquire goods or services never delivered or rendered. 
Government taxes


----------



## jennberger (Nov 6, 2013)

I paid with my credit card and have yet to receive a refund for either October or November. Richard won't answer my calls, emails, anything. A week ago he merged all of my email tickets into one ticket - but that's the ONLY movement I've received on this. I didn't even receive the email to say they were cancelling/refunding. I found that out from you lovely gals, lol.


----------



## kira685 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennberger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I paid with my credit card and have yet to receive a refund for either October or November. Richard won't answer my calls, emails, anything. A week ago he merged all of my email tickets into one ticket - but that's the ONLY movement I've received on this. I didn't even receive the email to say they were cancelling/refunding. I found that out from you lovely gals, lol.
dispute the charge now - if the refund hasn't shown up by now, it won't in the next few days either. even if they get back to you, i'm certain they will give you the same line about how they refunded it and can send you the screen shots and you should initiate a chargeback.


----------



## jennberger (Nov 6, 2013)

> dispute the charge now - if the refundÂ hasn't shown up by now, it won't in the next few days either. even if they get back to you, i'm certain they will give you the same line about how they refunded it and can send you the screen shots and you should initiate a chargeback.


 Wow, I just initiated a chargeback woth my bank, and they refunded the money instantly! Said they'd handle Bondi! Thank you PNC!!!


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, this is my first time posting but I've been following along with the Bondi saga and trying to keep up with this thread (and the previous 100+ page thread too!) I requested my refund from Bondi on 10/27, a few days before they announced that they would not be shipping the boxes (which I never even got an email from them about, apparently because I cancelled my subscription). I had ordered a 3-month subscription starting in August, so I got my August box, and they did refund $33.31 to my credit card for the September and October boxes almost immediately after I cancelled my orders and requested a refund. However, I had also ordered 2 additional fall/winter colors using that $15 voucher they gave us, and paid $10 for that using my Paypal account. (I never got the paypal email either.) That purchase was made on 9/29, so luckily I am still within the 45 day window. I got an email from paypal almost immediately after I cancelled the subscription, stating that Beauty Gives Back Inc was sending me a refund...but then a few days later, I got the email saying the check was declined from the sender's bank, and that they would try to process it again in 3 days...well no surprise, I got another email today from paypal stating that the refund failed to clear the sender's bank again, and it said "please contact James Eib regarding this refund." I had emailed James when I got the first email that the payment didn't clear, and it took him a few days to respond, and when he finally did respond he said that my email had gone to an "obscure folder" (good excuse right? but at least I got some sort of response)...I emailed him back letting him know that I was still waiting for my paypal refund and expressing my frustration about this, and this was his reply:

I can understand your frustration and I am happy that you were able to file a claim with Paypal as this seem to be the most efficient way to reclaim your money for those that did not receive the initial refund. We were assured that our ceasing to accept Paypal as a means of payment on our site would not have any bearing on the refunds we were issuing, this has obviously not been the case. Im uncertain as to why you did not receive the email that went out on October 29th in regards to these Paypal issues, but we have been working with Paypal since the issues started to occur.

I do apologize for the issues at hand as these were certainly not our intentions.

James
What?! That doesn't even make sense to me. He makes it sound like paypal told them that their discontinuing of their partnership would have no affect on the refunds. I don't know how this stuff works, but I doubt that. I think the discontinuation of their relationship with paypal was intentional so they would not have to give the refunds. (And no offerings of additional polish for my "trouble"...not that I want ANYTHING from Bondi anyway, I just think it's odd that they are offering that as a "solution" for some.) 

Well anyway, I filed a claim with paypal immediately after I got the first email that the payment didn't go through, and I called today to check the status of the claim. The guy I talked to was very nice; he told me that they will give Bondi 10 days from when the claim was opened (he said they have until 11/9) and if they haven't responded by then, Paypal will credit the $10 to my account. I also told him about the email I received from James advising me to file a claim with paypal and his response was basically that no legit company would tell you that you need to file a claim with paypal or your CC or whomever to get your money back because it hurts their credit or whatever. 

I am so annoyed with this situation...I know it's "only" $10 but as far as I'm concerned I am not going to let them get away with taking even a CENT of my money. It just sucks that I (and many others) are having to jump through hoops to get our money back. Has anyone else gotten a refund lately? Or are they just slowly disappearing off the face of the earth??? Good luck to all you ladies and I hope Bondi gets what they deserve.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 6, 2013)

More of the Bondi blame game.  Those people wouldn't take responsibility for anything even if you handed to them in a Gucci bag.  For real.  Nothing is ever their fault.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 7, 2013)

Bondi is telling people to file claims because they don't want to give the refunds or they have run out of money. They likely figure that since the amounts due to people are relatively small that Paypal or their CC issuers will give the customers the money back. They are also probably hoping on some level that the total amount any one issuer is owed will be so small that most of them won't do anything beyond reporting the business to commercial credit reporting agencies. They will somehow justify this to themselves by figuring that the customers got their money and now ft's just the banks that are out the money. Pathetic. Just pathetic.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 7, 2013)

I also went to file a complaint with the BBB and it says they have no rating and 0 complaints. Didn't other people file complaints w/the BBB?


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 7, 2013)

There is no consistency over there. While some people are being instructed to "file chargebacks" I was offered a paper check refund today...Which I DO. NOT. WANT. Why? Because I am worried it will either:

1) Allegedly "get lost in the mail because USPS blargh" thus dragging everything out even longer.

or 

2) Bounce.

They're on about a 5 day turnaround on emails from what I can tell.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There is no consistency over there. While some people are being instructed to "file chargebacks" I was offered a paper check refund today...Which I DO. NOT. WANT. Why? Because I am worried it will either:

1) Allegedly "get lost in the mail because USPS blargh" thus dragging everything out even longer.

or 

2) Bounce.

They're on about a 5 day turnaround on emails from what I can tell.
A paper check, really?  Isn't that much more expensive for a company to do than to give an e-refund?  I think your worries are totally justified, given their past promises and performance.  I also think people have the right to be refunded in the same manner in which they paid.


----------



## KateR (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A paper check, really?  Isn't that much more expensive for a company to do than to give an e-refund?  I think your worries are totally justified, given their past promises and performance.  I also think people have the right to be refunded in the same manner in which they paid.
Aren't they required to to be refunded in the same manner in which they paid? Every time I've returned something to a physical store They've checked the receipt for what I used to pay, and used the same to pay me back, whether it was credit card, debit card or cash. Maybe that's just a Canadian thing though?


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aren't they required to to be refunded in the same manner in which they paid? Every time I've returned something to a physical store They've checked the receipt for what I used to pay, and used the same to pay me back, whether it was credit card, debit card or cash. Maybe that's just a Canadian thing though?
No, the same is true here in the States. But since they conveniently no longer have a Paypal account, they "have" to pay the refund with a printed check. If the "eCheck" bounced like a rubber ball, what is the paper check going to do? Waltz in a serenade?


----------



## KateR (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, the same is true here in the States. But since they conveniently no longer have a Paypal account, they "have" to pay the refund with a printed check. If the "eCheck" bounced like a rubber ball, what is the paper check going to do? Waltz in a serenade?
Just another reason to think they are a very sketchy company doing very sketchy things!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2013)

I feel like this probably doesn't need to be said at this point, but anyone who is waiting for a refund GO TO YOUR BANK. The turn around time for emails seems to be slowing down significantly, and the pay-pal dispute period seems to be closing in also.

I don't want to see anyone be out of money, whether it be $15 or $50, before its too late to get a refund from your bank/credit card company.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 7, 2013)

Just got off the phone with Bank Of America. They checked my account and saw no evidence of a refund that was supposed to have been initiated 10/28. They opened a claim that they said would take up to 90 days to be resolved, and placed a 'temporary credit' of the two 19.99 charges into my account. I'm so glad I called, they were very nice and took care of it within  minutes.

I assume that the 'temp credit' would only be reversed if Bondi disputes the claim and tries to prove they sent the product.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, the same is true here in the States. But since they conveniently no longer have a Paypal account, they "have" to pay the refund with a printed check. If the "eCheck" bounced like a rubber ball, what is the paper check going to do? Waltz in a serenade?
Except I didn't use paypal! I paid with my debit card, the refund didn't go through the first time, so now they're saying they'll send a check. Um, no thank you.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 7, 2013)

If I was offered a paper check I would simply respond, "No.  Please refund my money in the same manner in which it was originally charged."  Honestly this just sounds to me like the latest delay tactic.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I assume that the 'temp credit' would only be reversed if Bondi disputes the claim and tries to prove they sent the product. 
Uh oh, incoming fake tracking numbers!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Except I didn't use paypal! I paid with my debit card, the refund didn't go through the first time, so now they're saying they'll send a check. Um, no thank you.

Boo. Definitely call your bank (if you haven't already. I'm too lazy to wade through the posts right now) and start the chargeback process.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 7, 2013)

Please go write a review here on MuT for Bondi!  

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/bondi-new-york-subscription-box

Thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2013)

This thread was moved from the Bondi group. Please keep the discussion on topic.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 8, 2013)

resubscribing


----------



## JC327 (Nov 8, 2013)

So after waiting for the refund that never came I decided to just contact Amex. They were really nice about the whole thing and opened up a case for me they said it normally takes 6 to 8 weeks for a resolution but that its usually resolved sooner. I just want my money back and to move on from the whole situation.


----------



## Boots (Nov 8, 2013)

Resubscribing. I think at this point, if you haven't contacted your bank, PayPal, or credit card, do so! I completely agree with Kawaiimeows on this point and I really think they are counting on people waiting.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Boo. Definitely call your bank (if you haven't already. I'm too lazy to wade through the posts right now) and start the chargeback process.
They told me I have to wait 30 days from the date they said they were giving me a refund before I can file a dispute. So, another month with my money in BNY's bank account instead of mine.


----------



## avonleabelle (Nov 8, 2013)

Called my credit card company this morning because I still don't have my refund. Surprise surprise they don't see a refund on their end. After 20 days if I don't get my money back they will file a dispute against them. I'm so ready to be done with Bondi.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they sure do know how to take out the fun out of nail polish.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh man, I am so sorry that some of y'all STILL haven't received your refunds. Call your banks NOW. Forget trying to go thru Richard and James.


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 8, 2013)

Waiting to hear back from my bank about the $16 refund I'm owed... but in the meantime, I ordered Tavern on the for free with the voucher I got. If James wants to give me a polish for free and cost Bondi more money, I'm all for it.


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 9, 2013)

I received my refund on the remaining two thirds of my 3 month subscription, but hadn't yet received the one for

my September voucher box.  I originally ordered Fushia-istic and Girl on Top for this voucher box, paying $5.50 after the $15 coupon.  After emailing James he sent me  the "screen shots" of the "refund", that never hit my credit card, and offered to add another Spring/Summer polish to replace Girl on Top and send me the two polishes....I took him up on it and added Starry Night.

I know it can be all about the principle of the issue, but I had decided that I'd rather a chance at receiving two polishes for my $5.50, then receiving no refund at all.....well.... lo and behold my Fuschia-istic and Starry Night polishes arrived today!

I am officially DONE with this issue.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 9, 2013)

I did the same thing polish in lieu of remaining refund and it worked out. Got my polishes todsy.


----------



## puppyluv (Nov 9, 2013)

> I received my refund on the remaining two thirds of my 3 month subscription, but hadn't yet received the one for my September voucher box.Â  I originally ordered Fushia-istic and Girl onÂ Top for this voucher box, paying $5.50 after the $15 coupon. Â After emailingÂ JamesÂ he sent me Â the "screen shots" of the "refund", that never hit my credit card,Â and offered to add another Spring/Summer polish to replace Girl on Top and send me the two polishes....I took him up on it and added Starry Night. I know it can be all about the principle of the issue, but I had decided that I'd rather a chance at receiving two polishes for my $5.50, then receiving no refund at all.....well.... lo and behold my Fuschia-istic and Starry Night polishes arrived today! I am officially DONE with this issue.


 Wow more evidence pointing to the fact that they the fall/winter colors really don't exist. What a joke. They just flat out lied about ever having them.


----------



## shirleyb (Nov 9, 2013)

I realized yesterday that you can "unlike" a FB page just by clicking the "like" button again.  I know it's just a small gesture, but it made me feel better doing it.  Remember how they encouraged everyone to like it?  I'd love to encourage everyone to unlike it.  

I did finally get my refund, but it was such an effort doing so.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 12, 2013)

So just when you think it couldn't possibly get any shadier, or more unethical or more bastshit KahRaZee, Dick and co have spent a little time with photoshop...This is on Richard's personal fb page but the pic is also in the Bondi page albums. I think it was used to promote the brand before he actually had any polish since it's dated Dec. 2012 and Bondi didn't start selling until May 2013. 





The picture of the nails is here: http://www.marieclaire.com/hair-beauty/how-to/new-nail-polish-trends#slide-4  stolen from LIZ VON HOENE.  

The bottles are possibly Chanel.  You can see where Le Vernis was not quite photoshopped out.

I am beyond boggled that they are continuing to perpetrate their scam with so much vigor.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah....those bottles look uncannily like Chanel's lmao.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/9659_276000922526716_331707938_n.jpg

When you look at it on their page, you can see the horrible photoshop job even better.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm sure Chanel wouldn't be very happy to see this. Perhaps someone should inform them. I would love to see them put out the smack down.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

Richard has removed all of the reviews from the Bondi Facebook page.  Just another example of his awesome transparency.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

Richard added "rules" to the Bondi Facebook page.  You can find them by clicking about on the Bondi Facebook page.  

AboutBondi New York is a new nail polish brand. Free from Formaldehyde, Formaldehyde Resin, Camphor, Toluene and DBP.MissionWe welcome all nail polish devotees to share their fabulous styles, discuss polish, ask questions and have a good time here. Bondi New York will be posting content to the page including but not limited to: product sneak peeks, insider information, contests, special offers, fashion news and much more.
Our goal is to provide an inviting place for our fans where they can experience awesome customer service. We will do our best to help our fans via our Facebook page. In order to do this, we have guidelines for content posted to our page. Bondi New York strives to address all posts and avoid removing content or banning users. For the benefit of all fans, we must enforce the following guidelines. Comments or posts that contain one or more of the qualities listed below will be deleted. Users may be banned if they are deemed excessive or repeat offenders. 

We do not tolerate:

â€¢ Hateful comments
â€¢ Racial discrimination
â€¢ Excessive profanity
â€¢ Gender discrimination
â€¢ Sexual Orientation discrimination
â€¢ Religious discrimination
â€¢ Links, images or excessive references to other companies or their products
â€¢ Spam
â€¢ Posting ads from other companies
â€¢ Posting any content in a pestering or harassing manner repeatedly
o i.e. the posting of content specifically to invite or provoke arguments, harass the company or fans of the company.
o You are, however, more than welcome to post complaints or issues in an effort to seek resolution in a generally accepted civil manner.

Other Guidelines 
â€¢ Referral Links and Wish Lists are meant for friends and family. Please donâ€™t share them on our Facebook fanpage. Referral links are meant to be shared with your personal social networks and email contacts. 
â€¢ If a member explicitly asks for a referral link, you may provide one in the comments below his/her request post. Please do not post more than one referral link per post. 
â€¢ You are welcome to post about individual items on your wishlist, if you have questions or feedback! 
â€¢ In addition, while codes that are posted do function properly, the best way our customer service team can verify a code was used correctly is if it was sent via email. We highly suggest using email as your main source to refer friends. 

For urgent issues or specific questions about orders or inventory, we kindly suggest calling us at 1.888.548.2290. 

We try to address every post, but due to the nature of Facebook, we may miss a comment here or there. When posting a question, we suggest that you post it as a separate comment on our timeline. We love our Facebook fans, and our goal is to provide a great experience.
Description
Bondi New York believes all people should have access to quality food, shelter, education and healthcare. All net proceeds from the sale of Bondi New York products are used to partner with and support organizations that tackle the sources of poverty.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah, transparent as a brick and twice as thick.


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 12, 2013)

> https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/9659_276000922526716_331707938_n.jpg When you look at it on their page, you can see the horrible photoshop job even better.


 wow......those colors don't even match the mani photo they stole.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

Also, on Bondi's facebook page when asked about charitable giving, this is what he has posted.  Another example of that transparency Richard is so big on.  


  I also emailed asking about charity donations, and have yet to hear back. It's been a week and a half and no response. November 8 at 7:55pm



   
Bondi New York Hi , sorry that you have not received a reply as yet. Our charitable giving is available for public inspection by requesting form 990 from the IRS. This has to be filed with them by the 15th May 2014, hope this helps  
November 8 at 7:57pm


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 12, 2013)

Bleh, they make me sick!!


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 12, 2013)

> I'm sure Chanel wouldn't be very happy to see this. Perhaps someone should inform them. I would love to see them put out the smack down.





> I'm sure Chanel wouldn't be very happy to see this. Perhaps someone should inform them. I would love to see them put out the smack down.


 Yeah...and Marie Claire too.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 12, 2013)

Instead of revising their page, they should be working on "recovering" that missing polish.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 12, 2013)

> Yeah...and Marie Claire too.


 I'll see if I can find my Chanel contact information.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

This is moving deeper and deeper into satire territory every day. It's starting to approach performance art for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is moving deeper and deeper into satire territory every day. It's starting to approach performance art for me.
You mean the facebook tirades weren't performance art?


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 12, 2013)

The only reason that I'm still interested is to see how far he is going to go.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

> The only reason that I'm still interested is to see how far he is going to go.


 I have some suspicions based on other things I've seen in the past. I think we'll be seeing it all wrap up by Christmas.


----------



## skylite (Nov 12, 2013)

So, I reached out to Michael at Color Club one more time today - just to see what kind of update he had because the most recent thing I had heard was he was certain we were all still getting our "beauty gifts." 

Anyway, I hope you guys can read this. The most important thing is the last section.


----------



## Colouratura (Nov 12, 2013)

Marie Claire or the photo could be owned by CalGel?  Either way even if it was a public domain image, they're using a pic of a product that isn't theirs to represent their polish.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow...just wow. I feel really bad for Michael and Color Club. I have a lot of respect for them for trying to help and also being candid. @zadidoll had been insisting all along that Michael had to have had no idea what was going on, which turns out to be totally the case.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 12, 2013)

Wonder if Color Club plans to take any action?  If they sent all those kits to BNY with the understanding that they were going to be given to subscribers... well, obviously that didn't happen!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Michael Rose wrote:

Bondi has been completely untruthful to us as well. We were to trying to help him get out of his situation with another supplier. He has completely lied to us and has not delivered to on his words. I apologize for this matter. I have been doing this for 35 years and never experienced the lack of character and the lack of disrespect from Any company we have ever dealt with.

Holy shit!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wonder if Color Club plans to take any action?  If they sent all those kits to BNY with the understanding that they were going to be given to subscribers... well, obviously that didn't happen!
What I want to know is WTF _did _Bondi do with the kits. Clearly not a single subscriber got one.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What I want to know is WTF _did _Bondi do with the kits. Clearly not a single subscriber got one.
I've been wondering about this forever.  WTF??


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 12, 2013)

Any body check eBay?


----------



## CryssBou (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What I want to know is WTF _did _Bondi do with the kits. Clearly not a single subscriber got one.
 Probly saving them for their next  entrance into the beauty scammer I mean beauty box world


----------



## CryssBou (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any body check eBay?
now that would not surprise me....    yeah anyone see a  large influx of  CC kits


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2013)

i couldn't find any on ebay. might be using the wrong search terms idk. i also looked under "sold listings" as well.


----------



## credit22 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, on Bondi's facebook page when asked about charitable giving, this is what he has posted.  Another example of that transparency Richard is so big on.  


  I also emailed asking about charity donations, and have yet to hear back. It's been a week and a half and no response. November 8 at 7:55pm



   
Bondi New York Hi , sorry that you have not received a reply as yet. Our charitable giving is available for public inspection by requesting form 990 from the IRS. This has to be filed with them by the 15th May 2014, hope this helps  
November 8 at 7:57pm

 
That's me  I just responded to them...I asked about which name Bondi uses when they make charitable donations so their response did not answer my question.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

> That's me  I just responded to them...I asked about which name Bondi uses when they make charitable donations so their response did not answer my question.


 I erased the name for privacy.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

I just checked on eBay for Bondi new York and I don't see where they are donating to the food bank for new York city with every purchase now. Does any one else see it?


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 12, 2013)

Their website is completely down for me. This is what shows up...

Unavailable Shop
If you're the store owner please Log in to your admin to resolve the issue. (request_id: e696fdd47f52552abc676307ff29113b)

Anyone else seeing that?


----------



## credit22 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote:  I erased the name for privacy.
Thank you!


----------



## GetNailedHere (Nov 12, 2013)

I get the same thing


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 12, 2013)

Me too. Looks like he didn't pay the bill.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=bondinewyork.com

According to this the domain name is registered until July 13, 2014.  We have never seen this before.  

http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=companyxinvestments.com

This one is redirected to Bondinewyork.com and is registered thru June 27, 2014.

http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=beautygivesback.org

And this one that also redirects to Bondinewyork.com is registered thru September 8, 2014


----------



## CryssBou (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Me too. Looks like he didn't pay the bill.
Probly wanted to pay them with S/S POLISH!!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

If anything, he needs to contact http://www.shopify.com/pricing  to fix the problem.


----------



## shirleyb (Nov 12, 2013)

they're hiring for three (unpaid) interns as per their twitter:  communications, graphic designer and.....LEGAL!  http://www.idealist.org/view/internship/82zZdPxmjPw4/


----------



## CryssBou (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=bondinewyork.com

According to this the domain name is registered until July 13, 2014.  We have never seen this before.  

http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=companyxinvestments.com

This one is redirected to Bondinewyork.com and is registered thru June 27, 2014.

http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=beautygivesback.org

And this one that also redirects to Bondinewyork.com is registered thru September 8, 2014
ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh FUN so he's already PLANNING a come back


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 12, 2013)

> Probly wanted to pay them with S/S POLISH!!!!:rofl2:


 LOL


----------



## shirleyb (Nov 12, 2013)

P.S.  Check out the description of Beauty Gives Back from that site.  You'd think they were awesome if you didn't know better.  http://www.idealist.org/view/org/wHx64pnWMH8d/


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they're hiring for three (unpaid) interns as per their twitter:  communications, graphic designer and.....LEGAL!  http://www.idealist.org/view/internship/82zZdPxmjPw4/

Okay, I wasn't going to say more about this, but since Idealist only features non-profits, you can actually report them under "*What is this about?: *" *choosing report an org, person, or listing

http://www.idealist.org/contact-us

If enough of us report them, I'm sure Idealist will look into it.


----------



## shirleyb (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Okay, I wasn't going to say more about this, but since Idealist only features non-profits, you can actually report them:
See the second link I posted .... that's how they're billing themselves.  Insane.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Colouratura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Marie Claire or the photo could be owned by CalGel?  Either way even if it was a public domain image, they're using a pic of a product that isn't theirs to represent their polish.

The image actually belongs to Liz Von Hoene. I believe Marie Claire and CalGel were using it either with permission or part of a campaign. Not entirely sure. I do know Marie Claire did give Liz Von Hoene credit for the photo.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2013)

Since Richard is no longer an advertiser on MUT he won't be allowed to post on MUT per the TOS/forum rules. However I can share what he posted.

According to Richard, they're moving servers.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: From the last line of that legal intern posting   
Providing general legal guidance to the executive team.
 
This is basically illegal for a legal intern to do and against the Bar's code of ethics. Unless you are a licensed legal professional, you cannot provide legal advice in anything approaching an official capacity. 

Also, they're asking for way too much from a legal intern, especially one that will not have the guidance of a present in-house counsel.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since Richard is no longer an advertiser on MUT he won't be allowed to post on MUT per the TOS/forum rules. However I can share what he posted.

According to Richard, they're moving servers.
That's all well and good.  I hope the move goes well.  I wouldn't want the same thing to happen again this time next month.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Instead of revising their page, they should be working on "recovering" that missing polish.
Or giving me my effin refund!


----------



## CryssBou (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or giving me my effin refund!
nah he's now busy harassing people on FB .. 



 ...       just refunding people properly would be the simple and honest thing to do


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know I'm "cynical" and I'm full of "speculation" but are they moving the servers at http://gotham-beauty.com/ because I get the same message there?


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 12, 2013)

I see the page.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 12, 2013)

Gothic beauty had no info on it the last time I saw it.  The links were not clickable.


----------



## CryssBou (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know I'm "cynical" and I'm full of "speculation" but are they moving the servers at http://gotham-beauty.com/ because I get the same message there?  
especially considering he's REPEATEDLY STATED  that Gothan Beauty WAS "SOLD" to another company so if it was "SOLD" wouldnt that mean it would  be in control of  the other company..............  Im still going with the theory YOU CANT  PAY YOUR BILLS WITH POLISH ...



 or so the Hydro company says


----------



## CryssBou (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gothic beauty had no info on it the last time I saw it.  The links were not clickable.
now its coming up as unavaible


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I see the page.

I think you might have the Gotham Beauty page cached. I've never been to it before and keep getting a 402 error, which is Payment Required.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

You know another funny thing is the error code 402, which is the error that showed on the page, which a quick google search tells me means "Payment Required" where as server errors are 500 codes.  Hmm.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think you might have the Gotham Beauty page cached. I've never been to it before and keep getting a 402 error, which is Payment Required.
No, I see the bondi page.  It's just slow loading.  The GB page is no longer there.  I was saying what I saw the last time it was live.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, I see the bondi page.  It's just slow loading.  The GB page is no longer there.  I was saying what I saw the last time it was live.

Ah, I misunderstood. I thought you meant the GB page.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 12, 2013)

> What I want to know is WTFÂ _didÂ _Bondi do with the kits. Clearly not a single subscriber got one.


 I know where mine is: in the mail. I got a tracking number from Richard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know where mine is: in the mail. I got a tracking number from Richard.






Holographic Jesus stole them all from Richard.  IT'S NOT RICHARD'S FAULT HOLOGRAPHIC JESUS IS A THIEF!!!  It's never Richard's fault!  Between those wacky Canadians, the zombies at the post office and Holographic Jesus, the whole universe is aligned against him!  Don't you get it?  Dick is an above board kind of guy.  It's everybody's fault but his.  You girls disappoint me.  You should have figured this out by now.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

Look what I found on the Bondi Facebook page.  It seems the manufacturer of their polishes is Cosmetics Industries, Inc.  http://www.cosmeticindustries.com/

You can clearly see their logo and name on the boxes.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

This was posted on Bondi's facebook page on March 14, 2013 and supposedly it is Bondi's fall/winter order.  Notice the order form says to fax it Cosmetic Industries Inc. If they ordered the fall/winter collection in March, where the hell is it?


----------



## autopilot (Nov 12, 2013)

> Look what I found on the Bondi Facebook page. Â It seems the manufacturer of their polishes is Cosmetics Industries, Inc. Â http://www.cosmeticindustries.com/ You can clearly see their logo and name on the boxes. Â


 It says they just fill and silkscreen the bottles though. I don't think they make the polish.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It says they just fill and silkscreen the bottles though. I don't think they make the polish.

They do - it's under the manufacturing tab, it just doesn't have the same prominence as the other tabs.

ETA: Their about us just says that they 'specialize' in silkscreen and filling, but they do provide other services.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.cosmeticindustries.com/Manufacturing.htm

  They also manufacture.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 12, 2013)

> They do - it's under the manufacturing tab, it just doesn't have the same prominence as the other tabs. ETA: Their about us just says that they 'specialize' in silkscreen and filling, but they do provide other services.





> http://www.cosmeticindustries.com/Manufacturing.htm Â  They also manufacture. Â


 Whoops, my bad. Sorry ladies, didn't look beyond the main page.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 12, 2013)

> This was posted on Bondi's facebook page on March 14, 2013 and supposedly it is Bondi's fall/winter order. Â Notice the order form says to fax it Cosmetic Industries Inc. *If they ordered the fall/winter collection in March, where the hell is it?*


 Excellent question.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 12, 2013)

Holy smokes! According to their LinkedIn page:

Quote: We are capable of filling over 300,000 bottles per day and silk screening over 350,000.    We have over 3000 colors in our library and are adding new colors everyday. Which means if you are thinking of a specific color pallet for a certain season either we have the color already available or would be able to custom match the color for you. With respect to treatment lacquers, we currently have over 50 different basecoats, topcoats and cuticle oils. We do everything as a complete package. Our turn time is extremely quick and our quality is second to none. We can also match or duplicate any formulation. All of our proprietary colors/formulations are 5 free. Meaning they contain no toluene, formaldehyde, dibutyl phthalate, camphor or formaldehyde resin. 

I never imagined a factory could sound so FUN and AMAZING lol


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy smokes! According to their LinkedIn page:

I never imagined a factory could sound so FUN and AMAZING lol

Did you somehow not see Willy Wonka / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory growing up? You poor deprived dear... 



 Let's sit down and watch it together while we dream of chocolate waterfalls and fields of mint grass.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy smokes! According to their LinkedIn page:

Quote: We are capable of filling over 300,000 bottles per day and silk screening over 350,000.    We have over 3000 colors in our library and are adding new colors everyday. Which means if you are thinking of a specific color pallet for a certain season either we have the color already available or would be able to custom match the color for you. With respect to treatment lacquers, we currently have over 50 different basecoats, topcoats and cuticle oils. We do everything as a complete package. Our turn time is extremely quick and our quality is second to none. We can also match or duplicate any formulation. All of our proprietary colors/formulations are 5 free. Meaning they contain no toluene, formaldehyde, dibutyl phthalate, camphor or formaldehyde resin. 

I never imagined a factory could sound so FUN and AMAZING lol


I would be in heaven working there. LOL


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Did you somehow not see Willy Wonka / Charlie and the Chocolate Factory growing up? You poor deprived dear... 



 Let's sit down and watch it together while we dream of chocolate waterfalls and fields of mint grass.

That's not a factory, that's a wonderland 





but yes, I saw. I dreamed. I craved!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's not a factory, that's a wonderland 





but yes, I saw. I dreamed. I craved!

Ah, fair enough. A wonderland it is indeed. =)

Back to the nail polish factory - it sounds fascinating and wonderful and yet all the pictures on their site look so dull. =( I did like trying to think up cap and bottle combinations from their catalog.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would be in heaven working there. LOL
Probably not.  My first job ever was in a factory.  Pillow Tech.  They made upscale, spendy,  down pillows.  I stood in a box and swept down into a hole in the floor.  Eight hours a day.  The money was amazing for the time but that job sucked ass and there were no free pillows involved.

I'm gonna bet the manufacturing of nail polish isn't all that fun.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2013)

Shh Donna! Let us have our fantasies! LOL


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

This is bothering me so I think I will share it, because lots of heads are better than mine (actually most heads individually are better than mine some days).  If Richard and team were ordering the fall/winter collection in that photo in March 14, 2013, and the polishes took eight weeks to be manufactured, doesn't that put delivery of the polishes in late May/early June, I'm being generous with the weeks I think.  And then if the formula was bad and had to be sent back, another eight weeks would be mid to late August.  Right, I mean, I'm not crazy, that would be the time frame?  So, why did it effect the September and October boxes?  Why does he still not have the polish?

And if you look at the Facebook photos, he had photos of the Spring/Summer line up so fast, like in a week, and pictures of the polishes on nails in less than two weeks.  So what is the hold up with the fall/winter line?  It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 13, 2013)

It's a puzzle.  Could it be as simple as an inability to pay the bills?  I have no idea.

Although I am done with BNY as far as I have all my refunds and I will never order from them again, it does bug me in my mystery-loving way:  just where are the fall/winter polishes?  Still at the manufacturer?  Sitting around in BNY's office/house/dungeon?  They said they had the Sept/Oct boxes packed and ready to go, but I don't believe it.  If that was true, all they'd have to do is open them up and remove the polishes.  You know they need money so that would be the best way to earn it -- advertise and sell actual fall/winter polishes!  Their army of cult believers are just waiting to throw more money at them.

I also really wonder where all the Color Club kits are that were supposed to be the September beauty gift, fake tracking numbers aside.  Did CC send them to BNY, and if so are they also lurking somewhere?


----------



## bsteno (Nov 13, 2013)

There has to be a reason Richard Annington and James Eib have not posted on this board since Sept, but looked at it as recently as last night. They are scam artists, and the jig is up. Plain and simple. They are defrauding all of us. I highly doubt the manufactures couldn't "deliver" product, they probably just didn't pay their bills. Isn't that evident? How many different companies have they had problems and issues with? From this thread alone you have issues with EVERY CONSUMER, Color Club, Cosmetic Industries, Dallas Shaw, Glossy Box, etc.. He uses a non for profit as a marketing play and doesn't actually donate any money to charity? Sociopath.

BBB rating for Gotham Ventures - another shell / scam company of Annington's is an *F. *Primary complaint, delivery issues (shocker) and problems with product/service.

http://www.bbb.org/new-york-city/business-reviews/body-care-products/gotham-retail-ventures-inc-in-new-york-ny-129658/

Everyone should start filing complaints with the FTC and report them to the BBB:

https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/#&amp;panel1-1

Bob

edit: no talk of immigration, see Zadidoll for any questions -kawaiimeows


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bsteno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There has to be a reason Richard Annington and James Eib have not posted on this board since Sept, but looked at it as recently as last night.
  @bsteno someone from the Bondi account posted here last night, but the post had to be deleted per the TOS regarding non-advertisters. @zadidoll shared in this topic what their post was.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 13, 2013)

@luckyme502, your sleuthing skills are amazing!  I can't believe that Richard outright lied about that entire Fall/Winter collection.  Never even ORDERED the polish?!  Wow, just wow.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have spoken with a nail polish industry insider who had the following to say about Bondi/Richard:  

Â·         Clearly the Spring/Summer collection came from Cosmetic Industries Inc, you can see the logo on the boxes in the Facebook picture. 

Â·         The way these orders work is that you pay 50% up front and the other 50% when the order is complete. 

Â·         *The person I spoke with said* the fall/winter collection was never ordered, never received by Bondi and never returned due to formula issues.

Â·         *The person I spoke with* *said* that if Richard states that he received the fall/winter collection and returned it that is an outright lie. 

Â·         Any pictures of the Fall/Winter collection he has are samples.

Â·         *The person I spoke with* _*also said*_ that many in the nail polish industry are aware of the situation with Richard/Bondi.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 13, 2013)

What I don't understand is... WHY??? Why go through all the trouble?


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What I don't understand is... WHY???

Why go through all the trouble?

Short answer--Money.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I have spoken with a nail polish industry insider who had the following to say about Bondi/Richard: Â
> 
> Â·Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Clearly the Spring/Summer collection came from Cosmetic Industries Inc, you can see the logo on the boxes in the Facebook picture.Â
> 
> ...


 Wow!!! Richard needs to pack up his toys, stop with his games, and get a 9 to 5 Monday through Friday job working under SOMEBODY ELSE.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What I don't understand is... WHY???

Why go through all the trouble?
they thought they could get away with it! greeeeeed. and it blew up in their faces thankfully!

@luckyme502 dang girl, you should get an award for your A+ sleuthing!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow, I love the new information. This drama is like the gift that keeps on giving! If only it would give me my refund, I'll be all set.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2013)

Two more ingredients in the motive stew: Narcissism and ego.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 13, 2013)

** IF ** all that info is true -- and I find it quite believable -- then Bondi took orders for and promised delivery of goods that they themselves never ordered and knew they couldn't supply.  I'm no lawyer, judge, juror, litigant, bailiff, paralegal, or unpaid legal intern, but isn't that fraud?


----------



## Deareux (Nov 13, 2013)

I just heard back from Chanel the their legal team is looking into the matter.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Nov 13, 2013)

Guess who still doesn't have a refund? Last email I got was from Richard on Nov 8, and he claimed there was a problem with their shipping partner. Yeah. Yeah.

Hmmm, more new knowledge? Guess I better back read!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I'm no lawyer, judge, juror, litigant, bailiff, paralegal, *or unpaid legal intern*, but isn't that fraud?
I see what you did there. 





I would imagine so, but I can't think of any way to prove it, nor can I think of any way to bring them to court short of a class action suit. That's how they're going to get away with this, because the hassle for any of us to hire a lawyer and go after them is just not worth it. Well, at least for me.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guess who still doesn't have a refund? Last email I got was from Richard on Nov 8, and he claimed there was a problem with their shipping partner. Yeah. Yeah.

Hmmm, more new knowledge? Guess I better back read!
"Shipping partner"?  Who's this, someone new to blame?  Besides USPS, the banks, the credit card companies, PayPal, the customers, the manufacturer, and Holographic Jesus?????


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 13, 2013)

> Â  I have spoken with a nail polish industry insider who had the following to say about Bondi/Richard: Â
> 
> Â·Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Clearly the Spring/Summer collection came from Cosmetic Industries Inc, you can see the logo on the boxes in the Facebook picture.Â
> 
> ...


 This is amazing. I was never a Bondi subscriber, but became acquainted with them through Glossybox, which I do subscribe to, and, of course, was witness to theÂ drama that ensued from their failed collaboration with Dallas Shaw. I remember when he released his letter explaining why Bondi's polishes would no longer be featured in the June boxes, or rather, his version of events, which is now wholly unreliable after all that has happened.Â The blameÂ was placed on GB and, mostly, on Dallas Shaw. Something about himÂ has always rubbed me the wrong way from the moment he released that letter defending GB and strongly alluding to the fact that Shaw and her lawyers were to blame for the collaboration falling through, then not a day later,Â he voiced hisÂ support for a random blogger'sÂ tirade rife with factual errorsÂ about GB. You can read all about it in the June 2013 GB thread, but his duplicity was already evident then. Not to mention, he kept tweeting and referring to what he and his team had apparently dubbed "Glossygate". He even created a hashtag for it on Twitter, and, at one point while I was searching for GB spoilers, I saw a TweetÂ where he would offer $1 BondiÂ boxes to anyone who canceled their GB subscriptions to which someone responded suggesting that he do this for Julep subscribers instead. His assistant has since deleted that Tweet. I didn't understand why he would do that after praising GB in the letter he posted to Bondi's site.Â He's been extremely unprofessional and juvenile from the onset, so it was only a matter of time before his true character overcame his supposed charm. It's just a shame that he conned so many people who grew to like him personally and trusted him. I'm glad he'sÂ being exposed. Schadenfreude.Â


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "Shipping partner"?  Who's this, someone new to blame?  Besides USPS, the banks, the credit card companies, PayPal, the customers, the manufacturer, and Holographic Jesus?????

Don't forget Lindsey Lohan!!!!!!


----------



## Boots (Nov 13, 2013)

My god, I could have photoshopped that pic better than that! What a sloppy job considering they're under major scrutiny right now and they know they are. Just wow. What a joke they are. Hope Chanel and whomever owns the photo comes down on them. Should probably screen shot the image actually being on their FB site as I bet that soon, Holographic Jesus will make it magically disappear too.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 13, 2013)

I have just GOT to make a franken polish called Holographic Jesus.  Wonder what the base color should be?  Lots of holo glitter of course....


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Something about him has always rubbed me the wrong way* from the moment he released that letter defending GB and strongly alluding to the fact that Shaw and her lawyers were to blame for the collaboration falling through, then not a day later, he voiced his support for a random blogger's tirade rife with factual errors about GB. You can read all about it in the June 2013 GB thread, but his duplicity was already evident then. Not to mention, he kept tweeting and referring to what he and his team had apparently dubbed "Glossygate". He even created a hashtag for it on Twitter, and, at one point while I was searching for GB spoilers, he tweeted that he would offer $1 Bondi boxes to anyone who canceled their GB subscriptions to which someone responded suggesting that he do this for Julep subscribers instead. His assistant has since deleted that Tweet. I never understood why he would do that after having praised GB the letter he posted to Bondi's site. He's been unprofessional from the onset, so it was only a matter of time before his true character overcame his supposed charm. It's just a shame that he conned so many people who grew to like him personally and trusted him. I'm glad he's being exposed. Schadenfreude. 
Yes.  I was extremely suspicious of his "befriending" customers.  That just reeks of unprofessionalism and it just bothered me.  Then he got into that whole sordid ordeal with Those Wacky Canadians and lost his mind on his fb page...which, seriously?  What company does that?  Aside from PantyFly, and we all know what happened to them.

Anytime I see a company fight with it's customers to the point of threats and name calling, the hairs on the back of my neck go all tingly and my suspicion-o-meter goes off the charts.  That is wholly ignorant and dare I say, CRAZY!  I don't give a shit if it's a small company, to take criticism personally is childish and immature.  To take that criticism personally to the point where you're having witchslaps with customers on a public facebook page?  In-freaking-sane.

You think they'd just tuck tail and run off to "create" a new shell company, steal other unsuspecting people's money and be done with it.  You'd think.  But it seems like he has something to prove...I can't fathom what that might be other than to show his ass because that dude sn't doing himself any favours with his confrontational, witch-ass attitude.

I just do not get his point.  Does he have one?


----------



## Boots (Nov 13, 2013)

> Yes. Â I was extremely suspicious of his "befriending" customers. Â That just reeks of unprofessionalism and it just bothered me. Â Then he got into that whole sordid ordeal with Those Wacky Canadians and lost his mind on his fb page...which, seriously? Â What company does that? Â Aside from PantyFly, and we all know what happened to them. Anytime I see a company fight with it's customers to the point of threats and name calling, the hairs on the back of my neck go all tingly and my suspicion-o-meter goes off the charts. Â That is wholly ignorant and dare I say, CRAZY! Â I don't give a shit if it's a small company, to take criticism personally is childish and immature. Â To take that criticism personally to the point where you're having witchslaps with customers on a public facebook page? Â In-freaking-sane. You think they'd just tuck tail and run off to "create" a new shell company, steal other unsuspecting people's money and be done with it. Â You'd think. Â But it seems like he has something to prove...I can't fathom what that might be other than to show his ass because that dude sn't doing himself any favours with his confrontational, witch-ass attitude. *I just do not get his point. Â Does he have one?*


 He needs to "recover" his lost polishes from Lindsey Lohan and prove to all of us that we were wrong! Also SilverNail, I would buy that!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have just GOT to make a franken polish called Holographic Jesus.  Wonder what the base color should be?  Lots of holo glitter of course....

I used OPI's The World Is Not Enough last night and it has sort of a pink-ish base that would look really good with some holo gillter. It doesn't have enough glitter in it naturally.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

Does anyone have the original selection email for the September box?  I think it's dated August 26?  If so will you please email me the link to it?  Thanks!  Sorry, not email, pm.  Thanks!


----------



## clairesdaughter (Nov 13, 2013)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make a polish called Holographic Jesus....then put it on your.blog!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 13, 2013)

> Does anyone have the original selection email for the September box? Â I think it's dated August 26? Â If so will you please email me the link to it? Â Thanks! Â Sorry, not email, pm. Â Thanks!


 I just sent it to you. I hope it helps with your mad sleuthing skills!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

Now, does anyone have the email announcing that you could order additional boxes for September for $16?  I think it was emailed to us on August 29.  

Thanks!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clairesdaughter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make a polish called Holographic Jesus....then put it on your.blog!
I'll try.  It would just be for fun, not to sell 'cause I don't make polishes.  Let's see... I'm thinking of a picture in a long-ago Sunday School room... a light blue base with gold glitter and holo sparkle.  ;-)

Jessica, sorry I don't have the email you're looking for.  Thought I did but I must have deleted it.  I have my confirmation email from ordering an extra September box, though.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll try.  It would just be for fun, not to sell 'cause I don't make polishes.  Let's see... I'm thinking of a picture in a long-ago Sunday School room... a light blue base with gold glitter and holo sparkle.  ;-)

Jessica, sorry I don't have the email you're looking for.  Thought I did but I must have deleted it.  I have my confirmation email from ordering an extra September box, though.
Dont' sweat it!  I think with all of us here on MuT, we have everything that Richard/Bondi ever sent out or posted online covered!


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now, does anyone have the email announcing that you could order additional boxes for September for $16?  I think it was emailed to us on August 29.  

Thanks!  
Sent! 

I'm interested to see where this line of sleuthing goes...


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Short answer--Money.


 Then why did they even do refunds? None of it makes sense to me. I am not defending him at all, just thinking outloud. If it was money he was after, then he would have took people's money and produced the product or skipped town with said money. Maybe he was robbing Peter to pay Paul and this bought him more time. Maybe past debt with previous company or taxes of some sort. I would like to know when the Spring/Summer polishes were manufactured and sold to Bondi.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Nov 13, 2013)

They didn't refund everyone though, and as a previous post stated, the banks are probably eating the refunds since they're too small to really go after Bondi about...

edit: They also keep claiming to have problems with Paypal. PP refunds would come directly from their account -- PP doesn't eat that cost. Fishier and fishier.


----------



## bsteno (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Then why did they even do refunds? None of it makes sense to me. I am not defending him at all, just thinking outloud. If it was money he was after, then he would have took people's money and produced the product or skipped town with said money. Maybe he was robbing Peter to pay Paul and this bought him more time. Maybe past debt with previous company or taxes of some sort. I would like to know when the Spring/Summer polishes were manufactured and sold to Bondi.

Maybe Spring/Summer 13 was NEVER MANUFACTURED because vendors won't work with him / caught on.

It's called fraud.

Read LuckyMe502's posts. It seems to me she has the story straight.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2013)

@bsteno - do you mean fall/winter?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2013)

> Maybe Spring/Summer 13 was NEVER MANUFACTURED because vendors won't work with him / caught on. It's called fraud. Read LuckyMe502's posts. It seems to me she has the story straight.


 No, the spring/summer polishes were the ones that were actually received by forumites that made them rave about Bondi in the first place. Those are the ones that thebeverley3 is talking about.


----------



## bsteno (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @bsteno - do you mean fall/winter?

@*zadidoll* yes. I meant that *Fall/Winter 13* was never produced by Bondi. The items they have listed on their website are nothing more than samples or they were photoshopped. Has anyone received one item from that line? One?

(When I'm angry I type and read very fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Maybe Spring/Summer 13 was NEVER MANUFACTURED because vendors won't work with him / caught on. It's called fraud. Read LuckyMe502's posts. It seems to me she has the story straight.


 I think they were not able to refund the full amount because they used our money for something else like a past debt. I agree with everything luckyme502 has said. If they didn't purchase Fall/Winter polishes, which I believe they didn't, they should have every penny of money to refund plus interest. Right? I would like to know more from the manufacturer about when the Spring/Summer line was ordered, made, and delivered. Are they just trying to sell whatever they have left, then start another company and pass off the rest of the polishes as free beauty gifts?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2013)

@thebeverley3 - unfortunately we'll never have the full story or truth in the matter in regards to Glossybox, Dallas Shaw, Color Club or the PLM that Bondi used. In many cases the company reps are not able to publicly air the dirt on what happened for any number of reasons including contracts that contain confidentiality clauses or that the company burned wants nothing further to do with the company that burned them.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

That mall kiosk couldn't have been that cheap. I can't imagine that rent at a mail like that is cheap. Richard needed money for those things


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry, I decided I didn't want to post that after all.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll try.  It would just be for fun, not to sell 'cause I don't make polishes.  Let's see... I'm thinking of a picture in a long-ago Sunday School room... a light blue base with gold glitter and holo sparkle.  ;-)

Jessica, sorry I don't have the email you're looking for.  Thought I did but I must have deleted it.  I have my confirmation email from ordering an extra September box, though.

Here you go.  You want silver, not gold.





I am mildly discomforted that this resembles a dart board.  And I'm not even religious.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2013)

> Here you go. Â You want silver, not gold.
> 
> I am mildly discomforted that this resembles a dart board. Â And I'm not even religious.


 I think it looks like a Stargate.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 13, 2013)

Donna, that... that... thing.  I almost have no words.  It's like some bizarre Wheel of Fortune or one of those old circular birth control pill containers.  But with Holographic Jesus.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think it looks like a Stargate.
Makes sense.  That's more like where HJ would hang out.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Then why did they even do refunds? None of it makes sense to me. I am not defending him at all, just thinking outloud. If it was money he was after, then he would have took people's money and produced the product or skipped town with said money. *Maybe he was robbing Peter to pay Paul and this bought him more time.* Maybe past debt with previous company or taxes of some sort. I would like to know when the Spring/Summer polishes were manufactured and sold to Bondi.
This is essentially my line of thinking too.

I don't think he/they set out to screw people over. But something happened along the way that was handled poorly, and once they started lying there was no recovery possible.

Of course, this is all #myopinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





What the... WHAT?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

> This is essentially my line of thinking too. I don't think he/they set out to screw people over. But something happened along the way that was handled poorly, and once they started lying there was no recovery possible. Of course, this is all #myopinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That line of thinking works, except he took orders for September and October knowing he hadn't even ordered the polish, so there was no way he could deliver it to customers.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is essentially my line of thinking too.

I don't think he/they set out to screw people over. But something happened along the way that was handled poorly, and once they started lying there was no recovery possible.

Of course, this is all #myopinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yep.  And even though the game's up, he still feels like he can lie his way out of it.  He's sticking to his story come hell or high water.  I think in his mind, he'd rather be known as a righteous prick than a liar, I guess.  Except now everybody just thinks he's a lying righteous prick.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That line of thinking works, except he took orders for September and October knowing he hadn't even ordered the polish, so there was no way he could deliver it to customers.

You're right, we have to keep coming back to the theory that there is no way the F/W polish could have ever been ordered.

I'm at a total loss.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That line of thinking works, except he took orders for September and October knowing he hadn't even ordered the polish, so there was no way he could deliver it to customers.
I'm not saying Bondi intended to screw or scam anyone, because IDK, but once we started telling people here (who were probably the major % of their subscriber base) to do charge backs, file paypal disputes, and request refunds, their choices were either to not respond to the requests or respond to the requests.

as it stands, it looks like a little bit of both is happening.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I'm not saying Bondi intended to screw or scam anyone, because IDK, but once we started telling people here (who were probably the major % of their subscriber base)Â to do charge backs, file paypal disputes, and request refunds, their choices were either to not respond to the requests or respond to the requests. as it stands, it looks like a little bit of both is happening.


 I know. It's just a mess, and even if we had all the facts, we will never know what went on inside his head.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 13, 2013)

I was just looking back at the last auto-reply I got from them and it says "We aim to answer all emails within a couple of business hours." Last I heard from them was the 7th and I responded right away, so that means I've been waiting for a response for, oh, 6 days. Not a couple of business hours.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Nov 13, 2013)

They've never responded to me within 2 business hours, not even when I signed up for the September box.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 13, 2013)

> That line of thinking works, except he took orders for September and October knowing he hadn't even ordered the polish, so there was no way he could deliver it to customers.


 Completely agree!!! The whole thing frustrates me. Fully refunded, but my bank refunded my extra box and they shouldn't have had to do that. Sorry for the ranting today ladies.


----------



## shirleyb (Nov 13, 2013)

The part that gets me the most is that they're still scheming to do something.  Why all the help wanted and perpetuation of the charity angle on the idealist job posts?  It's not like he's just going to go away; he's going to have a new iteration with new people loving him and then getting burned.  I can't tell you how much this bothers me.

Also I believe he really doesn't think he's done anything that wrong.  I think he distorts reality in his mind and really sees us as the crazy ones.  

We need to find one of those girls who worked there to give us insight.  The sleuthing skills should be put to use there!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 13, 2013)

This is my own personal speculation and line of thought, but if there had been a legitimate intent of ordering and selling the Fall / Winter line, their business model seemed to be depended on customers financing the transaction. While in some industries customers could potentially expect and be willing to be in the dual role of consumer and financer, I would normally expect this approach with large ticket items with a great deal of customization involved. Typically, unless you had ample liquid assets to finance it yourself, a business should seek financing through the usual routes (private investors, banks, etc.). This approach allows a business to get the ball rolling, have products / services to sell and build up a steady revenue stream with which to pay back the financing and interest, along with expenses. 

To me, the situation as it stands suggests one of two things, or both. 1) Bondi was unable to secure financing through the usual means, either due to being unable to present a feasible business model / proposition or because they already have other excessive obligations. 2) Bondi wanted an interest-free financing option.


----------



## Colouratura (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That mall kiosk couldn't have been that cheap. I can't imagine that rent at a mail like that is cheap. Richard needed money for those things
I don't know the fees at that particular mall but from past experience, kiosk rentals can be very pricey.   Depending on the mall and the location in the mall you could even look at 10k a month in rental price.  On the lower end of the bracket would be around $1500 but in that huge mall will a lot of big name retailers I would guess on a much higher rent than that.  Likely looking at around $3-5000.


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello people! 

As a reminder to all members, personal attacks towards ANY people (and this includes officers of certain companies) are *not allowed* on MakeupTalk. This includes posting personal information as well. 

Keep in mind that this thread is titled: *Bondi New York subscription refund/issues*, so please keep the discussion on topic.

If you are still waiting for a refund or are having difficulty in obtaining a refund, you are more than welcome to continue to post in this thread keeping the discussion on topic.

Thanks!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The part that gets me the most is that they're still scheming to do something.  Why all the help wanted and perpetuation of the charity angle on the idealist job posts?  It's not like he's just going to go away; he's going to have a new iteration with new people loving him and then getting burned.  I can't tell you how much this bothers me.

Also I believe he really doesn't think he's done anything that wrong.  I think he distorts reality in his mind and really sees us as the crazy ones.  

We need to find one of those girls who worked there to give us insight.  The sleuthing skills should be put to use there!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I totally agree.  He's up to something.  And yes, I also believe he's deluded himself into seeing us as big bad meanies and he's just a victim of our evil doings.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my own personal speculation and line of thought, but if there had been a legitimate intent of ordering and selling the Fall / Winter line, their business model seemed to be depended on customers financing the transaction. While in some industries customers could potentially expect and be willing to be in the dual role of consumer and financer, I would normally expect this approach with large ticket items with a great deal of customization involved. Typically, unless you had ample liquid assets to finance it yourself, a business should seek financing through the usual routes (private investors, banks, etc.). This approach allows a business to get the ball rolling, have products / services to sell and build up a steady revenue stream with which to pay back the financing and interest, along with expenses. 

To me, the situation as it stands suggests one of two things, or both. 1) Bondi was unable to secure financing through the usual means, either due to being unable to present a feasible business model / proposition or because they already have other excessive obligations. 2) Bondi wanted an interest-free financing option.
This is the most reasonable and believable scenario I've seen to date.  I think you hit the nail on the head with your supposition.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 13, 2013)

You know, with all this new dirt that keeps coming out, I now regret every single good thing ever I said about Bondi, which is unfortunate, because if they actually did what they promised, they eventually would have become a really good polish company with a solid fanbase and consistent profit. So to those of you who doubted them from the very beginning, you were so right! I just wish I could see the signs much sooner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
It's not wrong to want to trust someone.  Being a trustworthy person makes you more likely to project trustworthiness on others.  A lot of people were snowed.  It's not your fault.

But...I guess we can't post here anymore since they want it kept on topic about refunds and nothing else.


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 14, 2013)

Interesting. The tracking for my free voucher polish updated and it shipped from NEW YORK, NY 10019 yesterday, not LEONIA, NJ 07605 like my previous Bondi shipments. 

I feel like this gives more information about what's going on with them, but I don't quite know what to make of it yet.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, I think discussing what industry insiders know about whether or not BNY even ordered polishes they advertised for sale is germane to the thread of refunds.

Speaking of which, has anyone gotten a refund in the last week or so, or have they all dried up? I don't mean banks eating the costs, I mean Bondi actually giving a monetary refund and not fobbing off more of their spring/summer (aka only!) polish.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting. The tracking for my free voucher polish updated and it shipped from NEW YORK, NY 10019 yesterday, not LEONIA, NJ 07605 like my previous Bondi shipments. 

I feel like this gives more information about what's going on with them, but I don't quite know what to make of it yet.
I finally asked for S/S nail polish in lieu of my refunds as well and received it yesterday, but didn't think to look at where the package originated from. I never received a tracking email for it.


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally asked for S/S nail polish in lieu of my refunds as well and received it yesterday, but didn't think to look at where the package originated from. I never received a tracking email for it.
Mine that was shipped on 11/6/2013 was shipped from Leonia, NJ....


----------



## shirleyb (Nov 14, 2013)

Their original office was 10019 - or somewhere near there.  That's the Westside of NYC where Company X was.  

Leonia is close to the city and where they said they moved.  

I doubt this means anything - both in the same general area.

***Staff edit, No personal info posted please


----------



## JC327 (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally got my refund from my CC so happy




 hopefully everyone gets their refund and we can all put this ugliness behind us.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 14, 2013)

> Finally got my refund from my CC so happy
> 
> 
> 
> Â hopefully everyone gets their refund and we can all put this ugliness behind us.


 Did you get the refund from Bondi, or did your credit card company credit you?


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 14, 2013)

> This is my own personal speculation and line of thought, but if there had been a legitimate intent of ordering and selling the Fall / Winter line, their business model seemed to be depended on customers financing the transaction.


 This is what I was thinking too. It's not all that unusual for small businesses to take money up front and then use that to produce the product. There's also drop shipping, which is sort of different, but where a retailer takes money from a customer and turns around and buys the item with that money from the wholesaler. (how this is refund-related) Those type of businesses are more risky for the consumer because of course you are paying something for nothing, and the retailer has to come up with the something pretty fast or else the bottom falls out. That's why it's so important to know the details of your credit card or PayPal's length of time you have to file a dispute. I'm hoping the silver lining of this is that people will learn more about their own consumer protections (or lack thereof) and be more informed consumers in the future.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally got my refund from my CC so happy




 hopefully everyone gets their refund and we can all put this ugliness behind us.

Did you get the refund from Bondi, or did your credit card company credit you? From my credit card company, I got tired of waiting for Bondi. Turns out Bondi never initiated a refund they just claimed they did. Also I got an email from my CC stating that Bondi had until February to dispute the chargeback.


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 14, 2013)

I am still waiting on my paypal refund for my additional September box. I never got an email from Bondi about getting a check or what to do about the e-check bouncing (only heard about it through others on MUT) so I emailed them and asked them WTF was going on. They emailed me back a couple days ago saying "they were looking into it" Which is funny, because I requested my refund a week before they started issuing all refunds so I'm not sure what the hold up is (its been almost a month). But I got an email today stating "Dependent on the refund method agreed, you will be receiving a check, money order or electronic deposit to your account." Whatever that means. I wrote back to them saying that I paid with paypal and just want my paypal account credited. I really want to just say f**k it and be out the $16 they owe me but I just won't let them have one more dollar of mine that they do not deserve.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

@alpina0560 - did they offer you a money order? Take it. It's the next best thing to a cash refund.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 14, 2013)

Just whatever you do, don't accept or try to cash a check from them.  If it bounces, you will get charged a fee.


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @alpina0560 - did they offer you a money order? Take it. It's the next best thing to a cash refund.


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just whatever you do, don't accept or try to cash a check from them.  If it bounces, you will get charged a fee.
They never said they were offering me anything!! That is why I'm so confused. 

I was told on November 7th:

Quote: Prior to Bondi temporarily suspending its subscription service, we ceased using Paypal due to issues we were encountering. We were assured that our ceasing to use them and closing our account would not affect refunds. We are sorry that this affected you as well.

I am going to copy my colleague on this who will be better able to assist you with this. Some have chosen 3 colors from our original collection in lieu of a refund. This option is open to you as will if you so wish.

-James

Unfortunately, I already have every S/S color in their collection, so I responded back that I will not take that as an answer and I want my refund that was "apparently" issued on the 24th of October.

Then I got this on November 8th:

Quote: I have logged your information in to our system in regards to this paypal issue. I am not sure why you have received this, as we still were working with Paypal when this refined was processed. Someone will be in touch within 1 business day to confirm your refund being processed.

-James

And only received the email I posted originally yesterday. I guess I should probably call them. They never "discussed a refund method" with me, clearly. What a headache.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2013)

In my office, "assure" means "I am completely making this up and never actually spoke with the person I claim to have spoken with. They would be *extremely* surprised to hear my claims."


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 15, 2013)

Still nothing. I know, I'm a broken record.

And now I'm feeling increasingly pissy about my bank telling me I had to give BNY 30 days to make good on the refund. I'm with a credit union because I think of them as generally being less "evil" but the downside is they have less money to throw around. At least, that's my take on why people with BofA etc. got immediate credits to their accounts after a 2 minute phone call and I spent 15 minutes on the phone ultimately to be told I had to wait 30 days to file a dispute and when I do I have to do it by phone and fill out a form and submit documentation for them to take action.

So sick of this.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 15, 2013)

Does someone have the screenshot of the Color Club Master Kit we were supposedly going to receive from Bondi?  I can't seem to find it.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 15, 2013)

luckyme, I believe it was posted in one of the MUT threads which has now either been moved or is in the process of being moved.  I'm off to look for you!

Edit:  I think it was in the October thread that got to be over a hundred pages long and all those posts aren't moved yet.  Perhaps you could ask Zadidoll about it.  Good luck!


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Nov 15, 2013)

No emails since Nov 7th. If I ever get that money, I'm donating it to the Philippines -- to people who_ need _it.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does someone have the screenshot of the Color Club Master Kit we were supposedly going to receive from Bondi?  I can't seem to find it.  

I believe they took the screenshots straight off of the Color Club site.  I know that I looked on CC's site when stuff started to go wrong and the pictures they had of the kits were identical to the ones Bondi posted here.


----------



## avonleabelle (Nov 15, 2013)

> Still nothing. I know, I'm a broken record. And now I'm feeling increasingly pissy about my bank telling me I had to give BNY 30 days to make good on the refund. I'm with a credit union because I think of them as generally being less "evil" but the downside is they have less money to throw around. At least, that's my take on why people with BofA etc. got immediate credits to their accounts after a 2 minute phone call and I spent 15 minutes on the phone ultimately to be told I had to wait 30 days to file a dispute and when I do I have to do it by phone and fill out a form and submit documentation for them to take action. So sick of this.


 I'm in the same boat as you @agathalaupin, I have to fill out a form and wait 20 days and this is with a regular credit card. So over them.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In my office, "assure" means "I am completely making this up and never actually spoke with the person I claim to have spoken with. They would be *extremely* surprised to hear my claims."

Huh, funny. When I worked in a call center, I'm pretty sure the word was "actually." At least it was with the girl in the cubicle next to mine. "Actually" in CSR speak means, "oh dear God, I don't know, but if I keep calling the help line they're going to hate me even more than they already do." She gave out so much wrong and inadequate information given that we were servicing financial products. And there are those who have no qualms making stuff up on the spot just because they don't want to not give an answer, despite not knowing what the answer is at all or knowing that there is no answer.

I hope that those of you still dealing with the snafu are able to get your refunds sorted out soon!


----------



## superstrcarwash (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Huh, funny. When I worked in a call center, I'm pretty sure the word was "actually." At least it was with the girl in the cubicle next to mine. "Actually" in CSR speak means, "oh dear God, I don't know, but if I keep calling the help line they're going to hate me even more than they already do." She gave out so much wrong and inadequate information given that we were servicing financial products. *And there are those who have no qualms making stuff up on the spot just because they don't want to not give an answer, despite not knowing what the answer is at all or knowing that there is no answer.*

I hope that those of you still dealing with the snafu are able to get your refunds sorted out soon!
This is exactly why I hate having anything to do with a business call center. Never mind the fact that no one seems to take any kind of personal responsibility, you'll  be transferred 15  times and have to repeat the same story over and over. UGH.   This is why I did my credit card charge back through the website (chase). At least I only had to type it out once.  Now I have to wait another 30 days while they give Bondi time to process the refund. 

What's more likely, getting the F/W colors I paid for, or my refund? 




 I'm not holding my breath for either.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superstrcarwash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is exactly why I hate having anything to do with a business call center. Never mind the fact that no one seems to take any kind of personal responsibility, you'll  be transferred 15  times and have to repeat the same story over and over. UGH.   This is why I did my credit card charge back through the website (chase). At least I only had to type it out once.  Now I have to wait another 30 days while they give Bondi time to process the refund. 

*What's more likely, getting the F/W colors I paid for, or my refund? *



 I'm not holding my breath for either. 

Well, given that the F/W colours do not seem to exist I would give that a 0% chance, making the refund option more likely.





I also hate call centers and prefer to email, every time. Then if I have issues I will call in, but only if emailing gets me nowhere.


----------



## clairesdaughter (Nov 16, 2013)

that is a great idea...I was thinking of selling my bondis and donating the money somewhere....but I like your idea of where to donate. I will miss lady liberty though!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is bothering me so I think I will share it, because lots of heads are better than mine (actually most heads individually are better than mine some days).  If Richard and team were ordering the fall/winter collection in that photo in March 14, 2013, and the polishes took eight weeks to be manufactured, doesn't that put delivery of the polishes in late May/early June, I'm being generous with the weeks I think.  And then if the formula was bad and had to be sent back, another eight weeks would be mid to late August.  Right, I mean, I'm not crazy, that would be the time frame?  So, why did it effect the September and October boxes?  Why does he still not have the polish?

And if you look at the Facebook photos, he had photos of the Spring/Summer line up so fast, like in a week, and pictures of the polishes on nails in less than two weeks.  So what is the hold up with the fall/winter line?  It just doesn't make sense.
Its not hard to figure out to me he either didn't pay them or got into an argument with them ...or both these things


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 19, 2013)

Holy crap, have y'all seen the name changes to the polish on Bondi's website???


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Holy crap, have y'all seen the name changes to the polish on Bondi's website???
Holy crap...petty much!?!?!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow, that's kinda petty and childish in my mind.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm speechless.


----------



## credit22 (Nov 19, 2013)

I still haven't received a response regarding my question about how they donate their money. I emailed first like they asked. Then I posted in the comments. Then I messaged them like they asked me to. Then I gave them my email like they asked me to.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2013)

I am unsurprised yet amazed at the name changes. My actual response ends with the words "and the horse you rode in on."


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

There's a very funny facebook comment over there in response to the names. I won't post it. But go see for yourselves before it gets deleted.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 19, 2013)

> There's a very funny facebook comment over there in response to the names. I won't post it. But go see for yourselves before it gets deleted.


 Apparently today they are more in the mood to fight with people on Facebook than delete comments. For now.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh dang, I buggered up the quote thingie. Sorry.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh dang, I buggered up the quote thingie. Sorry.
fixed it for ya!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2013)

> There's a very funny facebook comment over there in response to the names. I won't post it. But go see for yourselves before it gets deleted.


 Are you talking about the ones (since they're still coming! Yay!) from someone with the initials JW (and she's one of my SH buddies, right?)? Seriously awesome. I'm wondering how long they will leave those up. And who is still ordering from them.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 19, 2013)

They'll probably do a mass delete of comments tonight.  I get the feeling that one person posting for Bondi in the last week or so may not understand written English all that well.  Maybe a new, innocent intern.

The people who have waited in good faith to get their non-existent polishes are now past the 60-day limit of credit card protections.  Bondi is basically saying "Gotcha!"


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are you talking about the ones (since they're still coming! Yay!) from someone with the initials JW (and she's one of my SH buddies, right?)? Seriously awesome. I'm wondering how long they will leave those up. And who is still ordering from them.
Yup!


----------



## shirleyb (Nov 19, 2013)

Just imagine how much time it will take them to put the new name stickers over all those F/W bottles in their offices!


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 19, 2013)

> Just imagine how much time it will take them to put the new name stickers over all those F/W bottles in their offices!


 Yes....after all that time they spent "recovering" them..... :blink:


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 19, 2013)

This pisses me off since I still haven't gotten my full money refunded and am still annoyingly working that out - and not with Bondi who ignores me. With my bank who, despite what Bondi says, is covering these refunds themselves. Ugh.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

Till I see an actual bottle from somebody on here or another independent beauty site I will still think there is not any fall/winter polish.


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 19, 2013)

So I'm a little confused...maybe it's just because I don't have Facebook but didn't they cancel ALL subscriptions?? Or were there still some people "waiting it out" for their boxes??

And you still can't BUY the polish, name change or not!!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow, the facebook.  There are no words.  I  think a lot of the ladies on there are making good points.  Wonder if they are leaving them up because they plan to exit stage left.  off to look at polish names!


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 19, 2013)

> So I'm a little confused...maybe it's just because I don't have Facebook but didn't they cancel ALL subscriptions?? Or were there still some people "waiting it out" for their boxes?? And you still can't BUY the polish, name change or not!!


 They cancelled all the subscriptions. The only box they ever sent was August and that was a pre-packaged "mystery box." There was never a box since and no one has ever seen a bottle of the F/W polishes.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

Why go thru all of the trouble to change the names?


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks @akritenbrink, I was one of the subscribers...I just wondered if they were STILL promising things to people! I did go check out the Facebook page because I was really curious






....still....no....polish....


----------



## shirleyb (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm a little confused...maybe it's just because I don't have Facebook but didn't they cancel ALL subscriptions?? Or were there still some people "waiting it out" for their boxes??

And you still can't BUY the polish, name change or not!!
You can only buy the S/S polish.  The F/W is "sold out" if you try to add it to the cart.  That's Bondi for "non-existent."


----------



## autopilot (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why go thru all of the trouble to change the names?

What trouble? Just delete and re-type on teh interwebz.

(There is no actual polish after all...)

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 19, 2013)

Someone did receive an unlabeled polish which appears to be My Ex's Heart.  She's the one who named it.  As far as I know, none of the other ladies who named polish got theirs.

So if they had a fall/winter line of polish and labeled and ready to go, they are now going to peel off those labels and stick on new ones?  After lay-offs?  Really?

In the end, the thing that bothers me most is how he just keeps blaming and blaming and refuses to accept responsibility.  I cannot wrap my head around that mind set.  I'm not sure what disconnect is going on in his head where he really and truly believes he is the victim here.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

It's more than sticking a new label on it. The new packaging will be different bottles and tops, or at the very least different tops. Which will prove he didn't have the fall/winter line when he said he did.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone did receive an unlabeled polish which appears to be My Ex's Heart.  She's the one who named it.  As far as I know, none of the other ladies who named polish got theirs.

So if they had a fall/winter line of polish and labeled and ready to go, they are now going to peel off those labels and stick on new ones?  After lay-offs?  Really?

In the end, the thing that bothers me most is how he just keeps blaming and blaming and refuses to accept responsibility.  I cannot wrap my head around that mind set.  I'm not sure what disconnect is going on in his head where he really and truly believes he is the victim here.

Wow someone got something? Did they ever end up posting a photo?


----------



## Boots (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow someone got something? Did they ever end up posting a photo? 
It was for naming the polish, so it was likely one of their sample bottles from the factory.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 20, 2013)

I just took a little peek at the Bondi FB page.  Wow.  Seems like they deleted lots of comments.  I still can't get over all the blaming Bondi does.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just took a little peek at the Bondi FB page.  Wow.  Seems like they deleted lots of comments.  I still can't get over all the blaming Bondi does. 
Not to worry, they are all screen shot and saved/posted elsewhere.


----------



## Boots (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not to worry, they are all screen shot and saved/posted elsewhere. 
Lovely! Might have to let me know where they are. I love reading a good drama fest. What they are doing is totally childish and hardly "tongue in cheek" as they call it. It's petty.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lovely! Might have to let me know where they are.* I love reading a good drama fest*. What they are doing is totally childish and hardly "tongue in cheek" as they call it. It's petty.
Me too!!  Nothing like a train wreck to pass the day lol!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 20, 2013)

Just when I think I can't get more annoyed, they waste time renaming imaginary polishes instead of giving me back my money. Counting the days til I can file my dispute with my bank. BNY seems to be officially ignoring my (still quite polite, considering) emails asking for my refund. I'm going to go make up a fake nail polish color and name it Stonewalling A**hats instead of doing my job.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just when I think I can't get more annoyed, they waste time renaming imaginary polishes instead of giving me back my money. Counting the days til I can file my dispute with my bank. BNY seems to be officially ignoring my (still quite polite, considering) emails asking for my refund. I'm going to go make up a fake nail polish color and name it Stonewalling A**hats instead of doing my job.

File the dispute now. Your bank HAS to take the dispute and if the person refuses talk to a bank manager.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
File the dispute now. Your bank HAS to take the dispute and if the person refuses talk to a bank manager.
It's because they said they are giving me a refund. I have to give them 30 days from the day they said they were refunding. The guy went and specifically asked their claims person because I was pressing him.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2013)

Go see the bank manager ASAP.


----------



## FionaLouise (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi ladies. I was looking for this news and may have missed it. Been away from as the Bondi turns for a few days so there was a lot of catching up to do. Anyway, I saw discussion on how much the kioHi ladies. I was looking for this news and may have missed it. Been away from as the Bondi turns for a few days so there was a lot of catching up to do. Anyway, I saw discussion on how much the kiosk must cust but my friend from the area stopped by the GSP Tuesday and discovered that the Bondi kiosk is gone.


----------



## Glossygirl (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FionaLouise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi ladies. I was looking for this news and may have missed it. Been away from as the Bondi turns for a few days so there was a lot of catching up to do. Anyway, I saw discussion on how much the kioHi ladies. I was looking for this news and may have missed it. Been away from as the Bondi turns for a few days so there was a lot of catching up to do. Anyway, I saw discussion on how much the kiosk must cust but my friend from the area stopped by the GSP Tuesday and discovered that the Bondi kiosk is gone. 
the kiosk at garden state plaza has been gone since the beginning of November. I was there the last week of October and was chatting with the young man who was the salesperson. I went back the next week and the entire kiosk was gone from the space.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2013)

Aww, the Halloween cauldron post and the one where everyone was posting about the new shade names are gone! I was looking forward to reading the new developments in those before I dug into my work for the day.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the kiosk at garden state plaza has been gone since the beginning of November. I was there the last week of October and was chatting with the young man who was the salesperson. I went back the next week and *the entire kiosk was gone from the space.*
Someone should post a notice about that on the photo of the kiosk on their FB page.  They've banned me under my blog name, lol.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

I would, but I have been banned as well.  Three times now.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 21, 2013)

Someone just posted, asking when the kiosk would be back!  LOL


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would, but I have been banned as well.  Three times now.  
I got banned and stayed banned.  LOL.  He really does not want to give me second and third chances.  I am convinced I scare him a little.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

No, I've used 3 different Facebook accounts so he had to ban me three times!  He won't respond to me on Twitter or by e-mail either.


----------



## credit22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone just posted, asking when the kiosk would be back!  LOL
Did it get deleted? I can't find it!


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 21, 2013)

> Did it get deleted? I can't find it!


 Ha, I think they just deleted their entire "Happy Friday" post. Now I'm only seeing their post from Monday 11/11.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2013)

The kiosk question is still there on the kiosk post.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 21, 2013)

It's like their social media is run by two different people. One of them likes to write ridiculous comments and the other doesn't know how to do anything on Facebook but delete posts and ban people.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Nov 21, 2013)

I know James was responding to comments at one point because he can't spell to save his life, and his FB comments had the same mistakes that were in an email I received from him.

Holographic Jesus finally raptured the kiosk.  Is the FB Fan page still operating?  I have a feeling those two have been in Mexico, drunk on margaritas, for the last two weeks.

Do anyone think the banks will really go after them for such small amounts?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know James was responding to comments at one point because he can't spell to save his life, and his FB comments had the same mistakes that were in an email I received from him.

Holographic Jesus finally raptured the kiosk.  Is the FB Fan page still operating?  I have a feeling those two have been in Mexico, drunk on margaritas, for the last two weeks.

Do anyone think the banks will really go after them for such small amounts?
LOL at the kiosk getting raptured!

I know zilch-o about banking.  I hope someone in the know here can tell us.  Surely banks are kind of connected these days and numerous claims, however small, against one company, set off alarm bells.  ???


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Nov 23, 2013)

Nothing from them since November 7th. Anyone know what to do? Seems Paypal was the most terrible way to buy from them. Ugh.


----------



## avonleabelle (Nov 23, 2013)

I got my refund yesterday so I'm officially done with this company. I had to file a claim with my credit card to get it though not because they were honest about giving me my money back. issoff:


----------



## GetNailedHere (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angel76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just curious @CheshireCookie.... do you still feel the same way?


Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get this....those facepalm-worthy, passive-aggressive comments you were reading....yeah, she's a member of a "I hate Bondi" group....she knows exactly what she's doing with those comments, she's just trying to stir up trouble. It's such a shame, really, I mean Bondi is doing everything they can to make things right, but nothing seems to satisfy. This is JUST nail polish, NOT the end of the...oh for heavens sake, you know what I'm saying LOL
no, it's not just polish, it's money - some of us, probably most of us, need the money we laid out for polish that was never intending to be sent


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 26, 2013)

Whoa y'all, this is something @CheshireCookie said over two months ago before crap really hit the fan. Lets try to keep it on the topic of refunds/chargebacks


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GetNailedHere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Angel76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just curious @CheshireCookie.... do you still feel the same way?


Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get this....those facepalm-worthy, passive-aggressive comments you were reading....yeah, she's a member of a "I hate Bondi" group....she knows exactly what she's doing with those comments, she's just trying to stir up trouble. It's such a shame, really, I mean Bondi is doing everything they can to make things right, but nothing seems to satisfy. This is JUST nail polish, NOT the end of the...oh for heavens sake, you know what I'm saying LOL
no, it's not just polish, it's money - some of us, probably most of us, need the money we laid out for polish that was never intending to be sent


Just so you know, the original comment was made a long time ago, before Bondi cancelled all subscriptions and the refund issues started.  I really don't think it's fair to offer a current opinion on something @CheshireCookie said well before we had all the information that we have now.  

ETA:  What @kawaiimeows said


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 26, 2013)

Like I said before, I'm *keeping this thread on topic* and this is my final warning before I start infracting.

If anyone has a problem with the way someone runs their blog, take it up with them personally.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GetNailedHere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Angel76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just curious @CheshireCookie.... do you still feel the same way?


Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get this....those facepalm-worthy, passive-aggressive comments you were reading....yeah, she's a member of a "I hate Bondi" group....she knows exactly what she's doing with those comments, she's just trying to stir up trouble. It's such a shame, really, I mean Bondi is doing everything they can to make things right, but nothing seems to satisfy. This is JUST nail polish, NOT the end of the...oh for heavens sake, you know what I'm saying LOL
no, it's not just polish, it's money - some of us, probably most of us, need the money we laid out for polish that was never intending to be sent


Cookie wrote that back in September BEFORE it came out that Bondi didn't have the polish. It's off-topic for the current point of conversation which is about refunds.

Speaking of refunds, what's going on with those STILL waiting for refunds?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Speaking of refunds, what's going on with those STILL waiting for refunds?
Sounds like, from FB, that quite a few people are hearing NOTHING from Bondi.  No responses to emails, calls, PMs, etc., and no refunds except from their own banks or credit card companies.  No recent personal experience, though.


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks to the advice from the ladies here, I decided to go straight to my credit union after contacting Bondi one time after the initial 3 day period for refunds to clear had passed and I saw nothing in my account. The credit union said it was out of their hands since too much time had passed from the initial purchase. However, Visa card services said I had 7 days left to dispute through them, although they did not guarantee I would win.  I received notice from my credit union that I won my dispute and I was refunded the money for my year sub on Monday. Thank goodness! Talk about a stressful waiting period to find out if I would be out $180. Lesson learned about buying year subs upfront!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 26, 2013)

> Thanks to the advice from the ladies here, I decided to go straight to my credit union after contacting Bondi one timeÂ after the initial 3 day period for refunds to clear had passed and I saw nothing in my account. The credit union said it was out of their hands since too much time had passed from the initial purchase. However, Visa card services said I had 7 days left to dispute through them, although they did not guaranteeÂ I would win.Â Â I received notice from my credit union that I won my dispute and I was refunded the money for my year subÂ on Monday. Thank goodness! Talk about a stressful waiting period to find out if I would be out $180. Lesson learned about buying year subs upfront!


 I am so glad that you got your money back.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 26, 2013)

> Sounds like, from FB, that quite a few people are hearing NOTHING from Bondi.Â  No responses to emails, calls, PMs, etc., and no refunds except from their own banks or credit card companies.Â  No recent personal experience, though.


 I think they have not communicated publicly in about a week, and according to posts on their Facebook page, they aren't responding to private inquiries either. People are still waiting in refunds.


----------



## shirleyb (Nov 26, 2013)

I just went to look if they tweeted at all and found this from the 14th.  Hmmm...

*Richard Annington* â€@*gthambeauty*  14 Nov Great evening with Ms E. Looking forward to the new packaging options for @*bondinewyork*

*        * 
(I didn't post that b/c that is recent - obviously it's a week old.  Just because I find it fascinating.)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello ladies, I just wanted to pop on and clear the air a bit.





As the other MUT mods have stated, my post was indeed written back in September, so of course it does not necessarily reflect my feelings and opinions on the said subject at this time. I have nothing against anyone here, and I very much respect all of your opinions. When I wrote that post there were no questions or concerns about money and refunds, so it had nothing to do with making light about that serious of a situation when I said "it's just polish". If you purchased any product and did not receive such product, I absolutely hope you receive your refund and everything is handled, I completely agree that that would be a serious concern for you. I chose not to go and delete anything because I would hope everyone would understand that that was how I felt at that time and if I said it, I said it, I'd see no reason to pretend I didn't. I hope that makes sense!

Thank you for your understanding gals!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 27, 2013)

> Sounds like, from FB, that quite a few people are hearing NOTHING from Bondi.Â  No responses to emails, calls, PMs, etc., and no refunds except from their own banks or credit card companies.Â  No recent personal experience, though.


 I'm still working on getting the rest of my money back through my bank, have heard nothing from Bondi since October so at least here...still waiting for a refund but despite Bondi


----------



## Miss Jean (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Speaking of refunds, what's going on with those STILL waiting for refunds?
I'm still waiting for my bank to close the claim, they just have a certain time frame where they give a company chance to refund or respond but they long ago gave me the money as a courtesy.  I've also heard back from the BBB about my complaint there and they closed it after Bondi failed to respond to them twice and that should soon be reflected in their rating. I haven't heard back from the other departments I communicated with about the situation though.


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 27, 2013)

I gave up on Bondi and submitted a claim through my credit union. I got my remaining $16 back from them last week, at least. Bondi has been oddly quiet recently - no stirring up drama on their Facebook page for over a whole week! That's got to be a new record for them.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello ladies, I just wanted to pop on and clear the air a bit.





As the other MUT mods have stated, my post was indeed written back in September, so of course it does not necessarily reflect my feelings and opinions on the said subject at this time. I have nothing against anyone here, and I very much respect all of your opinions. When I wrote that post there were no questions or concerns about money and refunds, so it had nothing to do with making light about that serious of a situation when I said "it's just polish". If you purchased any product and did not receive such product, I absolutely hope you receive your refund and everything is handled, I completely agree that that would be a serious concern for you. I chose not to go and delete anything because I would hope everyone would understand that that was how I felt at that time and if I said it, I said it, I'd see no reason to pretend I didn't. I hope that makes sense!

Thank you for your understanding gals!
Thanks so much for the post!  I know a lot of people are wondering how Bondi handled the 6-month subscription that was a prize on your blog; was the dollar amount refunded to the winner by the company?  (Note to mods, this is definitely on-topic about Bondi's refunds.)

How do you feel about the company now, have they refunded your money too and do you have any tips for those who haven't received refunds, especially those that used PayPal?  I feel lucky in that I was able to get all my refunds right away (Sept. box, extra Sept. box, and Oct. box) but imagine I was in the first wave to ask because I saw we'd been extensively lied to, to put it mildly.

Thank you again and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 27, 2013)

> Thanks so much for the post!Â  I know a lot of people are wondering how Bondi handled the 6-month subscription that was a prize on your blog; was the dollar amount refunded to the winner by the company?Â  (Note to mods, this is definitely on-topic about Bondi's refunds.) How do you feel about the company now, have they refunded your money too and do you have any tips for those who haven't received refunds, especially those that used PayPal?Â  I feel lucky in that I was able to get all my refunds right away (Sept. box, extra Sept. box, and Oct. box) but imagine I was in the first wave to ask because I saw we'd been extensively lied to, to put it mildly. Thank you again and Happy Thanksgiving!


 I think it depends sadly I was definitely one of the first to ask for refunds but still got no response at all and just had my request closed and got one box refunded as part of the mass refunds. I know people who requested after me immediately got answers and or fast refunds so it was definitely not just about timing lol


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think it depends sadly I was definitely one of the first to ask for refunds but still got no response at all and just had my request closed and got one box refunded as part of the mass refunds. I know people who requested after me immediately got answers and or fast refunds so it was definitely not just about timing lol
Really?  Wow.  I thought it was first-come-first-serve on refunds.  Wonder what made the difference, the type of payment used?  ???   I certainly wasn't one of Bondi's "favorite few," although I did promote them on my blog at first but then retracted my statements when all the mess started coming to light.

I hope if you're due more refunds that you get them.  Hope everyone does.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really?  Wow.  I thought it was first-come-first-serve on refunds.  Wonder what made the difference, the type of payment used?  ???   I certainly wasn't one of Bondi's "favorite few," although I did promote them on my blog at first but then retracted my statements when all the mess started coming to light.

I hope if you're due more refunds that you get them.  Hope everyone does.

Yeah, I hope all of us just entirely are cleansed of this company, no one should lose their money to them. Used a card so not sure if that made a difference, didn't sound like it based on other people's posts. Oh and it was definitely crazy at the time, some people were getting immediate answers and others being ignored, even though I followed up and was extremely professional and neutral. Never got any responses and others got responses and refunds, then they started giving out refunds to people who didn't request them and we know what happened then...

I do know they saw my emails though since I was immediately taken off the mailing list and thus didn't get any emails after I requested cancellation and refunds so I had to come here for the documentation for my CC company


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 27, 2013)

So I wonder at this point how many people are still waiting for refunds.


----------



## clairesdaughter (Nov 28, 2013)

I am still waiting...


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clairesdaughter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am still waiting...
So sorry, you should try to contact your bank or credit card company.


----------



## FionaLouise (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm still waiting for one of the five extra boxes to be refunded plus the $5 balance I paid when I used my "thanks for sticking around" voucher from the September box. I won't go to my cc company. I wrote to Richard after he said I would get an imaginary check in the mail. I told him I did not want a check but would take a bank check, money order or leftover polish. --- or that he could drop off cash to me when he goes to his lawyer. I work in the same building. Cheeky i know...I heard once more about getting a check. After that nothing.


----------



## EmGee (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm with the rest of you. How wonderful would life be if my BIG problem in life was a $20 box of polish. I can not believe people have created a FB group to hate on Bondi and are fishing for more drama on the Bondi page with comments that seem like they are intending to start sh*t. I rarely participate on brand FB pages because the amount of immature and ridiculously entitled attitudes are rampant. 

I know I've said it in other groups on here but it always blows my mind to see people posting such negative and rude things on PUBLIC business pages from their personal profiles. It isn't hard to find that stuff in a simple Google search. 
I am actually very surprized that the Nuts.com facebook page is so cheerful....and polite.
Maybe it is due to all those people having their mouths full of snacks?? maybe??

I'm surprised how some people do not realize that their employers can look them up on FB.

I know one "friend" or now former FB friend I had gone to school with- he thought it was ok to post homophobic and racist comments.

I and quite a few other people wrote on that person's page that it was unacceptable.

And I even mentioned that what if his employer and co-workers and church knew about these comments and the guy's reply was "ok, go ahead and email this to my boss....."

I'm sure a few people emailed the guy's human relations dept and the head of his company by "anonymous email".


----------



## bsteno (Dec 4, 2013)

What does your quote have to do with this thread? Mail fraud, aka Bondi.... I mean refund issues. Sorry.



> I am actually very surprized that the Nuts.com facebook page is so cheerful....and polite. Maybe it is due to all those people having their mouths full of snacks?? maybe?? I'm surprised how some people do not realize that their employers can look them up on FB. I know one "friend" or now former FB friend I had gone to school with- he thought it was ok to post homophobic and racist comments. I and quite a few other people wrote on that person's page that it was unacceptable. And I even mentioned that what if his employer and co-workers and church knew about these comments and the guy's reply was "ok, go ahead and email this to my boss....." I'm sure a few people emailed the guy's human relations dept and the head of his company by "anonymous email".


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Dec 7, 2013)

FINALLY got "provisional credits" from my credit union!


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FINALLY got "provisional credits" from my credit union!
Hooray! I am so happy for you! One step closer!


----------



## sugarstars (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm unfortunately in need of some advice... I use to work for Richard at his Bondi New York kiosk in Garden State Plaza. It was only open for one month and he was not honest about the future of his business during the subscription fiasco. I have not received a single paycheck from him and he owes me about $1400. He kept giving me checks that bounced and continually caused problems with my checking account.

I'm not sure what I can do because Richard is not responding to any of my messages. I'm really disappointed that I worked so much for him and have nothing to show for it... I know a lot of people are still waiting for refunds for their paid subscriptions, too. I hope he can do the right thing and pay back what he owes, but it doesn't look like it.

Can my state's labor board do anything for me? Some of my friends were suggesting to take him to court, but it wouldn't be worth it if with the legal fees.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 11, 2013)

> Hi everyone. I'm unfortunately in need of some advice... I use to work for Richard at his Bondi New York kiosk in Garden State Plaza. It was only open for one month and he was not honest about the future of his business during the subscription fiasco. I have not received a single paycheck from him and he owes me about $1400. He kept giving me checks that bounced and continually caused problems with my checking account. I'm not sure what I can do because Richard is not responding to any of my messages. I'm really disappointed that I worked so much for him and have nothing to show for it... I know a lot of people are still waiting for refunds for their paid subscriptions, too. I hope he can do the right thing and pay back what he owes, but it doesn't look like it. Can my state's labor board do anything for me? Some of my friends were suggesting to take him to court, but it wouldn't be worth it if with the legal fees.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is not legal advice and I am not your attorney. If i were you, i would contact the Department of Labor immediately. Your $1400 in unpaid wages is completely different than the $16 I haven't gotten for a sub box. There are federal laws protecting employees and employers are penalized. Here is a link for more info: http://www.dol.gov/whd/workers.htm You worked, you earned the money. Don't accept that you're not due the money.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is not legal advice and I am not your attorney. If i were you, i would contact the Department of Labor immediately. Your $1400 in unpaid wages is completely different than the $16 I haven't gotten for a sub box. There are federal laws protecting employees and employers are penalized. Here is a link for more info: http://www.dol.gov/whd/workers.htm

You worked, you earned the money. Don't accept that you're not due the money.
I second this. You deserve what you've earned. Hang onto any paperwork you have of this, including paystubs and bank notices.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 11, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^What she said!  That is just nuts.  A new low for Richard?


----------



## GetNailedHere (Dec 11, 2013)

wow just wow..........I have no words to describe how low he has sunk


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 11, 2013)

You can file a claim with NJ Department of Labor: http://lwd.dol.state.nj.us/labor/forms_pdfs/lsse/mw-31a.pdf Calling him an ass would be offensive to donkeys.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 11, 2013)

I second and third what others have said.  I will also add this:  write down everything you can remember about being hired, promises made, hours worked, checks bounced, and so on, with dates.  Do it NOW before you forget anything.  If you don't know an exact date, give an estimate.

You/we/everyone thinks we'll remember all the details but they fade.  I am just aghast at your news.  He has indeed sunk lower than a snake's belly in a dirt road rut.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 11, 2013)

I am sorry that you are going through this.  Not only should you contact the NJ Department of Labor, but giving you a check that bounced, and it sounds like more than one, is also a crime.  At some point, and I'm not a lawyer, bouncing checks is check fraud and depending on the dollar amount is a felony.  Perhaps you should contact the police for more information.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 11, 2013)

> Hi everyone. I'm unfortunately in need of some advice... I use to work for Richard at his Bondi New York kiosk in Garden State Plaza. It was only open for one month and he was not honest about the future of his business during the subscription fiasco. I have not received a single paycheck from him and he owes me about $1400. He kept giving me checks that bounced and continually caused problems with my checking account. I'm not sure what I can do because Richard is not responding to any of my messages. I'm really disappointed that I worked so much for him and have nothing to show for it... I know a lot of people are still waiting for refunds for their paid subscriptions, too. I hope he can do the right thing and pay back what he owes, but it doesn't look like it. Can my state's labor board do anything for me? Some of my friends were suggesting to take him to court, but it wouldn't be worth it if with the legal fees.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am so very sorry this has happened to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sugarstars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone. I'm unfortunately in need of some advice... I use to work for Richard at his Bondi New York kiosk in Garden State Plaza. It was only open for one month and he was not honest about the future of his business during the subscription fiasco. I have not received a single paycheck from him and he owes me about $1400. He kept giving me checks that bounced and continually caused problems with my checking account.

I'm not sure what I can do because Richard is not responding to any of my messages. I'm really disappointed that I worked so much for him and have nothing to show for it... I know a lot of people are still waiting for refunds for their paid subscriptions, too. I hope he can do the right thing and pay back what he owes, but it doesn't look like it.

Can my state's labor board do anything for me? Some of my friends were suggesting to take him to court, but it wouldn't be worth it if with the legal fees.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You did not say if you were employed as a regular employee or contractor, but you should probably also contact a good accountant.  If he has done this to your wages, there is NO telling what he will try to pull come tax season, and that could royally mess you up with the state/IRS.  You need to know what to do to take care of your own skin, and the taxes from those wage checks you never really received.  Be sure to contact the labor dept like others said too!!!  This is NOT something to ignore or give up on, and it can really come to bite YOU in the butt later, and that's what he hopes for, just like with everybody else.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie (Dec 12, 2013)

Bondi's popped up on Facebook again, with a link to this post regarding refunds and a form/process to fill out if you haven't gotten your refund (and excuses as to why people haven't received their refunds):

https://bondinewyork.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/201200743-Bondi-New-York-Subscription-Program-Refunds 

*Edit*: Wow, if you click around on their new help site (through ZenDesk), there are a bunch of new gems on there, such as this: 

https://bondinewyork.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/201200673-Does-Bondi-New-York-have-a-rewards-program-

and

https://bondinewyork.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/200966908-Bondi-New-York-Invests-in-Technology-to-Boost-Customer-Service


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2013)

> Bondi's popped up on Facebook again, with a link to this post regarding refunds and a form/process to fill out if you haven't gotten your refund (and excuses as to why people haven't received their refunds): https://bondinewyork.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/201200743-Bondi-New-York-Subscription-Program-RefundsÂ


 Oh, no, it gets better: I just went to my Bondi Facebook bookmark (because I love a good debacle, I've kept it bookmarked) -- and they seem to have deleted their entire profile.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, no, it gets better: I just went to my Bondi Facebook bookmark (because I love a good debacle, I've kept it bookmarked) -- and they seem to have deleted their entire profile.
Yup, definitely not showing up for me now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

Also bondi rehab membership level? wtf?

I'm not one to be OVERLY PC or too sensitive about things, but as someone who has seen almost every loved one in my life struggle with addiction, I'm kinda offended.


----------



## lochnessie (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup, definitely not showing up for me now.
Interesting. It's still showing up for me on my phone through the Facebook app, and someone just commented on Bondi's post saying, "Why is your page only available on mobile? ..." Maybe Facebook's being glitchy?


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 12, 2013)

The facebook page is working for me.  Of course, they deleted ALL the old comments.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also bondi rehab membership level? wtf?

I'm not one to be OVERLY PC or too sensitive about things, but as someone who has seen almost every loved one in my life struggle with addiction, I'm kinda offended.
And what's with this sentence:  "There are two levels of membership based on your spend."

Who the hell is coding/writing this?  A long-lost Nigerian prince??  (No offense meant to actual Nigerians.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And what's with this sentence:  "There are two levels of membership based on your spend."

Who the hell is coding/writing this?  A long-lost Nigerian prince??  (No offense meant to actual Nigerians.)
Email me your bank account and social security number and I'll make sure you get your refund ;]


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2013)

> And what's with this sentence:Â  "There are two levels of membership based on your spend." Who the hell is coding/writing this?Â  A long-lost Nigerian prince??Â  (No offense meant to actual Nigerians.)


 I think I've been in corporate finance for too long because I don't see anything wrong with that sentence. We use that sort of verbiage all of the time.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 12, 2013)

Ohhh snap, their page was working for me like an hour ago and now it's gone!


----------



## Barribam (Dec 12, 2013)

Try this link: https://www.facebook.com/bondinewyork


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 12, 2013)

The Facebook page is still there. Facebook has been glitching out all week.


----------



## akritenbrink (Dec 12, 2013)

Seems others have given you advice so I just want to say, so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 12, 2013)

Not getting the Facebook page here either, but I wonder the reasoning for the change of heart in addressing refunds?


----------



## akritenbrink (Dec 12, 2013)

The facebook page is still live but I think I saw on there that there is an old URL for fb that is not working any more.


----------



## Boots (Dec 12, 2013)

There seems to be either two pages, or two URLs? I'm not sure. There's https://www.facebook.com/bondinewyork which is working for me, and https://www.facebook.com/BondiNYC which is not.


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There seems to be either two pages, or two URLs? I'm not sure. There's https://www.facebook.com/bondinewyork which is working for me, and https://www.facebook.com/BondiNYC which is not.

You're right, the NYC doesn't work anymore now it's the first link. Just saw they're claiming people have been getting duplicate refunds...oy


----------



## blondie731998 (Dec 12, 2013)

The Facebook page has a post from 3 hours ago about refunds.And Bondi is responding


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I've been in corporate finance for too long because I don't see anything wrong with that sentence. We use that sort of verbiage all of the time.
Just googled the phrase "based on your spend" and yup, I found that phrase on a lot of credit card/banking websites. So now I see what you mean.

Still seems like odd jargon to use for a nail polish business that is trying to reach out to the "average jane."


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I've been in corporate finance for too long because I don't see anything wrong with that sentence. We use that sort of verbiage all of the time.
Since when did spend become a noun?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2013)

> Since when did spend become a noun?


 The serious linguistic answer? The 17th century. It's just rarely used that way outside of banking and finance, so it seems clunky and wrong to most people.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The serious linguistic answer? The 17th century. It's just rarely used that way outside of banking and finance, so it seems clunky and wrong to most people.
Sort of like irregardless.  It actually is a real word even if it is annoying.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 12, 2013)

My apologies then!    Being not in the know about finance terms, it sounded "off" to me.  Learn something every day.


----------



## LolaJay (Dec 12, 2013)

Still haven't seen any swatches of any "new" polishes...just sayin.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still haven't seen any swatches of any "new" polishes...just sayin.
Also, if you try to add any of the Fall/Winter or LTD Edition, they say sold out. So I'm not sure what they think will happen now with this new refund policy when it's still clear they don't have half the polishes they claim to have and so many people's refunds haven't been settled. Also, nice of them to put it on FB where you have to know to look for it rather than reach out and email their customers. Their CS continues to be stunning.

Also, their spin machine is, like, reality-warpingly impressive. "Bondi invests in new technology to boost customer service" is certainly a more optimistic headline than "we switched CS platforms and now we have a blog."

I need to call my bank and ask how the investigation is going. Last I checked with my bank, BNY hadn't yet issued the refund they claimed to, which certainly isn't one of their potential options listed on that blog post.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, if you try to add any of the Fall/Winter or LTD Edition, they say sold out. So I'm not sure what they think will happen now with this new refund policy when it's still clear they don't have half the polishes they claim to have and so many people's refunds haven't been settled. Also, nice of them to put it on FB where you have to know to look for it rather than reach out and email their customers. Their CS continues to be stunning.

Also, their spin machine is, like, reality-warpingly impressive. "Bondi invests in new technology to boost customer service" is certainly a more optimistic headline than "we switched CS platforms and now we have a blog."

I need to call my bank and ask how the investigation is going. Last I checked with my bank, BNY hadn't yet issued the refund they claimed to, which certainly isn't one of their potential options listed on that blog post.
The F/W polishes don't exist and never did, beyond sample pictures and perhaps one sample bottle.  They're saying now on FB that they haven't bounced any checks, which from numerous customers' comments is a blatant lie.  Seriously, how can anyone with a shred of intelligence still support these scammers??  I hope everyone's bank/financial institution is going after them for the refunds.

EDIT:  Check out their FB page today.  They're up to their old tricks.  And they banned me under my real name for having the audacity to ask where the F/W polishes are and where they've been for the last few months.  Shoot the messenger!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The F/W polishes don't exist and never did, beyond sample pictures and perhaps one sample bottle.  They're saying now on FB that they haven't bounced any checks, which from numerous customers' comments is a blatant lie.  Seriously, how can anyone with a shred of intelligence still support these scammers??  I hope everyone's bank/financial institution is going after them for the refunds.

*EDIT:  Check out their FB page today.  They're up to their old tricks.  And they banned me under my real name for having the audacity to ask where the F/W polishes are and where they've been for the last few months.  Shoot the messenger!*
I saw this gem on there: "We worked with a different vendor on the Fall &amp; Winter '13 collection and for our Spring &amp; Summer '14 collection we will be producing this in house after the recent investment in our own filling line."

IF they actually did make that investment (which, who knows? That's a big if...) we all know who paid for that and it wasn't them!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The F/W polishes don't exist and never did, beyond sample pictures and perhaps one sample bottle.  They're saying now on FB that they haven't bounced any checks, which from numerous customers' comments is a blatant lie.  Seriously, how can anyone with a shred of intelligence still support these scammers??  I hope everyone's bank/financial institution is going after them for the refunds.

*EDIT:  Check out their FB page today.  They're up to their old tricks.  And they banned me under my real name for having the audacity to ask where the F/W polishes are and where they've been for the last few months.  Shoot the messenger!*
I saw this gem on there: "We worked with a different vendor on the Fall &amp; Winter '13 collection and for our Spring &amp; Summer '14 collection we will be producing this in house after the recent investment in our own filling line."

IF they actually did make that investment (which, who knows? That's a big if...) we all know who paid for that and it wasn't them!


Interesting since from what well known nail bloggers (whom a few own their own polish lines) have said that there are only three main manufacturers for polishes in the US. Investing in their own filling line would cost millions of dollars but my guess is that they're simply using one of the two remaining manufacturers to fill for them and this is the "investment" they speak of. With them you can never take things they post at face value due to all the past lies they've posted.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw this gem on there: "We worked with a different vendor on the Fall &amp; Winter '13 collection and for our Spring &amp; Summer '14 collection we will be producing this in house after the recent investment in our own filling line."

IF they actually did make that investment (which, who knows? That's a big if...) we all know who paid for that and it wasn't them!
Producing in-house, really?  They're going to set up a whole factory that will meet FDA requirements for cosmetics in-house?  That I gotta see!  (That is, I presume such manufacturing facilities need to meet stringent requirements to produce chemical-laden cosmetics.)


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw this gem on there: "We worked with a different vendor on the Fall &amp; Winter '13 collection and for our Spring &amp; Summer '14 collection we will be producing this in house after the recent investment in our own filling line."

IF they actually did make that investment (which, who knows? That's a big if...) we all know who paid for that and it wasn't them!
Producing in-house, really?  They're going to set up a whole factory that will meet FDA requirements for cosmetics in-house?  That I gotta see!  (That is, I presume such manufacturing facilities need to meet stringent requirements to produce chemical-laden cosmetics.)


Their New Jersey apartment must be HUGE...


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Dec 13, 2013)

This is a new addition to the website's FAQ:

Where is your nail lacquer made?




Chris November 30, 2013 21:24  
Bondi New York is a 100% American made brand. Our formula is made here on the East Coast with our components being assembled and the nail lacquer bottles being filled by our own team here in New Jersey.

ETA: So, it seems they are not claiming to MAKE the polish, but to have invested in/be using a filling system for the bottling part of the process. Bizarre. (like everything having to do with them)


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Their New Jersey apartment must be HUGE...
LOL


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a new addition to the website's FAQ:

Where is your nail lacquer made? 



Chris November 30, 2013 21:24  
Bondi New York is a 100% American made brand. Our formula is made here on the East Coast with *our components being assembled and the nail lacquer bottles being filled by our own team here in New Jersey*.

ETA: So, it seems they are not claiming to MAKE the polish, but to have invested in/be using a filling system for the bottling part of the process. Bizarre. (like everything having to do with them)


It sure reads to me as if they are saying they make it themselves. What a load o' carp.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2013)

So they're actually hand filling the empty bottles? I know some indies do this like on Etsy but how odd for a "big" company to go that route.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 13, 2013)

Assembling and filling...so does that mean someone delivers giant vats of polish to their apartment warehouse and they then fill the bottles themselves?

But don't they have like 6 people working for them?  (Richard, James, Richard's mom &amp; dad, James mom &amp; dad)  How would you expect to assemble and fill on any kind of scale?  Maybe they'll package each individual order?

Or maybe they're just blowing more sunshine up people's asses?  I am so completely offended by their assertion that "many" people were double refunded.  Really?  Seriously?  F*cking lying rat bastard asswads.  (I've been cranky the last couple of days...sorry.)


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Assembling and filling...so does that mean someone delivers giant vats of polish to their apartment warehouse and they then fill the bottles themselves?

But don't they have like 6 people working for them?  (Richard, James, Richard's mom &amp; dad, James mom &amp; dad)  How would you expect to assemble and fill on any kind of scale?  Maybe they'll package each individual order?

Or maybe they're just blowing more sunshine up people's asses?  I am so completely offended by their assertion that "many" people were double refunded.  Really?  Seriously?  F*cking lying rat bastard asswads.  (I've been cranky the last couple of days...sorry.) 

That's what I'm reading out of that. But would they be able to have batches of unbottled polish delivered to them so they could bottle it themselves? So confusing.

And by double refunded, do they mean multiple, legitimate refunds for the multiple orders people have placed? It hurts my brain to parse their site these days.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Dec 13, 2013)

Right, well, I'm still waiting for my refund. Still going to donate it to a Philippines relief fund when (IF) I get it.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a new addition to the website's FAQ:

Where is your nail lacquer made? 



Chris November 30, 2013 21:24  
Bondi New York is a 100% American made brand. Our formula is made here on the East Coast with our components being assembled and the nail lacquer bottles *being filled by our own team here in New Jersey.*

ETA: So, it seems they are not claiming to MAKE the polish, but to have invested in/be using a filling system for the bottling part of the process. Bizarre. (like everything having to do with them)

So which "team" would that be?  They claim to have so many.  There's an "Operations Team" (the latest gem from their FB page), the Customer Service Team, the Refund Team.  Isn't there an Inventory Team too?  Mind-boggling.

Oh, and everyone who was "double refunded," raise your hands.    .......................................


----------



## shirleyb (Dec 13, 2013)

They're giving away Cuff Me on the FB page....so they at least have one bottle.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Seriously, this is weird.  And the same Bondi lovers are writing comments thanking them for refunding their money so fast and they can't wait to buy more polish with them.  This makes me sick.  I feel like they're going to suck in a whole new crop of unsuspecting people.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 13, 2013)

Is it bad that I want to enter just to see if they'll follow through hahahah


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it bad that I want to enter just to see if they'll follow through hahahah
Oh, I'd bet money on one of the two people I'm pretty sure will win.....


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 13, 2013)

> They're giving away Cuff Me on the FB page....so they at least have one bottle. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Seriously, this is weird. Â And the same Bondi lovers are writing comments thanking them for refunding their money so fast and they can't wait to buy more polish with them. Â This makes me sick. Â I feel like they're going to suck in a whole new crop of unsuspecting people.


 It makes me sick how many people are responding to the contest. They are giving away one bottle. ONE.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It makes me sick how many people are responding to the contest. They are giving away one bottle. ONE.
At the rate they are putting out polishes it might be a collector's item.  Or the only bottle they have and probably a sample at that.  I stopped following them on FB after the whole debacle of the boxes and refunds.  I do occassionally stop by their page cause that was a train wreck I never saw coming!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *At the rate they are putting out polishes it might be a collector's item.*  Or the only bottle they have and probably a sample at that.  I stopped following them on FB after the whole debacle of the boxes and refunds.  I do occassionally stop by their page cause that was a train wreck I never saw coming!
yup


----------



## Deareux (Dec 13, 2013)

Of course they can afford their own filling line in house, with all that money that they're not giving back I'm sure they can afford a lot.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Of course they can afford their own filling line in house, with all that money that they're not giving back I'm sure they can afford a lot.
At this point I feel they should get out of the nail polish business and go into fiction writing. They seem to do a decent job of that.  Making up stories.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this point I feel they should get out of the nail polish business and go into fiction writing. They seem to do a decent job of that.  Making up stories.  

Nah, their plots aren't believable, they have poor grammar, and I have absolutely no sympathy for the main characters.  ;-)


----------



## lovepink (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nah, their plots aren't believable, they have poor grammar, and I have absolutely no sympathy for the main characters.  ;-)
Good points, all of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Barribam (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, I'm officially banned from the facebook page for pointing out that they've changed the main address to it. LOL Guess when I questioned if they would be tweeting that info out, that was the last straw. Really hoping you ladies get your refunds.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Barribam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I'm officially banned from the facebook page for pointing out that they've changed the main address to it. LOL Guess when I questioned if they would be tweeting that info out, that was the last straw. Really hoping you ladies get your refunds.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Welcome to the club.  I was banned under my blog name weeks &amp; weeks ago for I forget what.  Was banned under my real name a couple of days ago for violating a "house rule."  LOL, I asked where the fall polishes were that they claimed to have filled thousands of sub boxes with months ago.

I think being banned by them is something to strive for -- it shows they're running scared and are afraid of the TRUTH.  Oh, and notice their page likes on FB keep going down, down, down.


----------



## shirleyb (Dec 16, 2013)

You know what just popped into my head for some crazy reason?  Waaaay back when, remember they said they hired a copywriter (out West, like in Seattle or something) to write descriptions of each nail color which would tide people over until they got swatches done?  

It really is amazing how much we as customers put up with for the longest tme that would not be tolerable by any other company.  

I should be sleeping and this is what I'm thinking of?!?!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know what just popped into my head for some crazy reason?  Waaaay back when, remember they said they hired a copywriter (out West, like in Seattle or something) to write descriptions of each nail color which would tide people over until they got swatches done?  

It really is amazing how much we as customers put up with for the longest tme that would not be tolerable by any other company.  

I should be sleeping and this is what I'm thinking of?!?!
Yeah, if any other company pulled a fraction of the crap they pulled, people would be up in arms. I think the "best friend" persona and the presence on makeuptalk really made a difference, which has definitely taught me a lesson.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2013)

> Yeah, if any other company pulled a fraction of the crap they pulled, people would be up in arms. I think the "best friend" persona and the presence on makeuptalk really made a difference, which has definitely taught me a lesson.


 I always remember that "con" in "con game" stands for "confidence."


----------



## formul8edphrase (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I always remember that "con" in "con game" stands for "confidence."
Heh, I just gave my students a test on _The Great Gatsby_ that describes him as a "confidence man" and no one knew what that meant.

I really want to know what excuses are being given for why the F/W polishes can't be bought. I also would dearly love to know how many people are still owed money from the sub box refunds/ F/W sales. Has anyone here jumped through BNY's latest paperwork hoop who can verify that it gets results?


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heh, I just gave my students a test on _The Great Gatsby_ that describes him as a "confidence man" and no one knew what that meant.

I really want to know what excuses are being given for why the F/W polishes can't be bought. I also would dearly love to know how many people are still owed money from the sub box refunds/ F/W sales. Has anyone here jumped through BNY's latest paperwork hoop who can verify that it gets results?
From what I can see on FB people go through all the paperwork and still get no response.  I don't think we will ever know how many people are still owed money.  Just like we will never know how many subbers he really had, just that it was no where near 15,000.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I always remember that "con" in "con game" stands for "confidence."
Good life lesson reminder!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From what I can see on FB people go through all the paperwork and still get no response.  I don't think we will ever know how many people are still owed money.  Just like we will never know how many subbers he really had, just that it was no where near 15,000.  
I think they do that to have the public *appearance* of working to refund people's money, when they're doing no such thing.  Several people have pointed that out so I imagine they'll be banned shortly.


----------



## LolaJay (Dec 16, 2013)

I still think they didn't have enough money to fund the F/W polishes, therefore they will NEVER exist. And yet, I still search google images for them! What is wrong with me?! I think the whole thing is still pretty unbelievable. I just don't know who would still be supportive with all of this BS going on.

And just so you guys know - I never got my $16.00 refund. At this point I'm over it, but lesson also learned.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still think they didn't have enough money to fund the F/W polishes, therefore they will NEVER exist. And yet, I still search google images for them! What is wrong with me?! I think the whole thing is still pretty unbelievable. I just don't know who would still be supportive with all of this BS going on.

And just so you guys know - I never got my $16.00 refund. At this point I'm over it, but lesson also learned.
It is the train wreck aspect on the whole thing.  You know you should just look away but you just can't help yourself to stare.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 16, 2013)

I keep an eye out because I hope that they get criminal charges brought against them.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 16, 2013)

I didn't get my refund either but didn't bother doing anything about it


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 18, 2013)

Just found out that I am now banned from posting on Bondi's Facebook page. My crime? Asking where my refund was. It appears that they are basically banning anyone that brings up wanting a refund at this point. They wait a few days, then *poof*, the post disappears along with the ability to post at all. I am disgusted that they STILL have supporters at this point.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just found out that I am now banned from posting on Bondi's Facebook page. My crime? Asking where my refund was. It appears that they are basically banning anyone that brings up wanting a refund at this point. They wait a few days, then *poof*, the post disappears along with the ability to post at all. I am disgusted that they STILL have supporters at this point.
Wow this is a new low, even for them.  Where is one supposed to go at this point for questions on a refund?


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 18, 2013)

Bondi is saying that the fall/winter line isn't for sale on their website because they are keeping their retailers stocked.  They have been asked multiple times now where these retailers are, but no response.  They have been online to ban people and delete posts today, but won't answer the question.  When are people going to stop believing the lies?!?  I mean, as a business with a product to sell (theoretically anyway) you want people to know where they can go to buy your product.  But not Bondi, no.  The location of the fall/winter line is so super secret that the customers can't know where to get it.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow this is a new low, even for them.  Where is one supposed to go at this point for questions on a refund? 
Their antics are the very definition of stonewalling.  You can't get a refund, you can't ask questions about a refund, and you can't get any information.  Disgusting.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Their antics are the very definition of stonewalling.  You can't get a refund, you can't ask questions about a refund, and you can't get any information.  Disgusting.
I think they ban everyone who inquires about their refund now.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 18, 2013)

There are at least 90 people still waiting on refunds, and those are just the ones who responded back to a woman.


----------



## shirleyb (Dec 18, 2013)

They say on the FB page that they're opening up in Australia in early 2014....fascinating.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 18, 2013)

> There are at least 90 people still waiting on refunds, and those are just the ones who responded back to a woman. Â


 And all of those posts were deleted.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They say on the FB page that they're opening up in Australia in early 2014....fascinating.
0_0 poor australia


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2013)

Is this where I make a snarky comment about the history of British colonization of Australia in the 18th and 19th centuries?


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 18, 2013)

> Is this where I make a snarky comment about the history of British colonization of Australia in the 18th and 19th centuries?


 Lol. Very nice.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is this where I make a snarky comment about the history of British colonization of Australia in the 18th and 19th centuries?

LOL TouchÃ©!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is this where I make a snarky comment about the history of British colonization of Australia in the 18th and 19th centuries?

You wouldn't be referring to this, would you?  Of course not...  




  Just a history lesson.  Nothing to see here.

"At the time of colonisation of Australia, Great Britain was in need of new land to place its convicts. After early sightings of Australia by James Cook, it was decided that Australia would become a new British colony where convicts would be sent and used for labour in establishing the new colony."

-http://www.australianhistory.org/colonisation


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are at least 90 people still waiting on refunds, and those are just the ones who responded back to a woman.  
Think of all the people who aren't on social media channels, like the grandmother and her elderly friends on a fixed income that someone mentioned on FB.  I haven't checked yet this morning but I'll bet that post is gone.

Has ANYONE gotten a refund from BNY (not talking about chargebacks from customers' own banks, etc.) in the past month or so?  How can people still support these thieves??


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is this where I make a snarky comment about the history of British colonization of Australia in the 18th and 19th centuries?


Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You wouldn't be referring to this, would you?  Of course not...  



  Just a history lesson.  Nothing to see here.

"At the time of colonisation of Australia, Great Britain was in need of new land to place its convicts. After early sightings of Australia by James Cook, it was decided that Australia would become a new British colony where convicts would be sent and used for labour in establishing the new colony."

-http://www.australianhistory.org/colonisation
LOL!!  The parallels escape NO ONE, I'm sure!


----------



## Lily V (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Think of all the people who aren't on social media channels, like the grandmother and her elderly friends on a fixed income that someone mentioned on FB.  I haven't checked yet this morning but I'll bet that post is gone.

Has ANYONE gotten a refund from BNY (not talking about chargebacks from customers' own banks, etc.) in the past month or so?  How can people still support these thieves??

I got refunds for my 2 subscription months (Sept, Oct) refunded directly back from them on the credit card I signed up with (way early in the beginning of this debacle, and without any notification- just woke up and found 2 refunds on my credit card statement one day) but for the extra polishes I purchased (a summer sale one and bunch of extra ones of the fall/winter line)- I got the damn runaround, emailing that went no where, and then I said "Eff this" and filed with my credit card company and was refunded through a chargeback.


----------



## clairesdaughter (Dec 19, 2013)

love this!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Dec 19, 2013)

I got a couple zendesk messages this morning out of nowhere from BNY. One was closing a ticket and the other was notifying about the form they want me to fill out! I can't decide if I'll respond of not. It takes every ounce of my being not to send a snarky curse-filled response. I feel like maybe I need to forward the message to add to my dispute paperwork with my bank? I'm worried my bank will tell me to do the form process thing though, and I'm sure it will go nowhere.

The idea that they want us to fill out a form for them to investigate WHAT THEY ALREADY KNOW AND HAVE RECORDS ON is just insane to me. And if they're so overwhelmed with paperwork and communication, how does adding new forms being submitted help??? They're so full of it.


----------



## clairesdaughter (Dec 19, 2013)

I decided to fill out the form yesterday to see what happened. Today I got a response...stating that they knew that a "small number" of people have not received their refunds...and requested that I fill out the form! I emailed back stating that filling out the form was what prompted.their most recent email. I cannot wait.to.see.what comes next!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 20, 2013)

Everyone on Twitter should check out the drunken twitterfest Richard went on last night.  He even called some of us the c word.  What a nice guy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone on Twitter should check out the drunken twitterfest Richard went on last night.  He even called some of us the c word.  What a nice guy.  
trash, just plain trash. i was screen capping everything but OMG he goes on forever.

there aren't many things i hate more than men who call women the c word. that's the lowest of the low imo.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Dec 20, 2013)

I received an email apologizing I hadn't received the "refund issued to me" and asking me to fill out their stupid paperwork.

Richard -- wow, what a nice guy he's showing himself to be, huh? He sounds like an 8-year-old who was denied a cookie.

edit: And what is with calling people "amateur bloggers?" Is that supposed to be an insult? Bloggers, big and small, can have influence on people's decisions to buy. There are plenty of smaller blogs I've seen with posts that have impacted my decision on whether or not support a company. Blogs and social media have proven to be powerful platforms.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone on Twitter should check out the drunken twitterfest Richard went on last night.  He even called some of us the c word.  What a nice guy.  
And refers us "c's" to a music video entitled "F--- You."  Class, real class.

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received an email apologizing I hadn't received the "refund issued to me" and asking me to fill out their stupid paperwork.

Richard -- wow, what a nice guy he's showing himself to be, huh? He sounds like an 8-year-old who was denied a cookie.

edit: And what is with calling people "amateur bloggers?" Is that supposed to be an insult? Bloggers, big and small, can have influence on people's decisions to buy. There are plenty of smaller blogs I've seen with posts that have impacted my decision on whether or not support a company. Blogs and social media have proven to be powerful platforms.
So they have time to send email after unhelpful email, yet can't send any actual refunds.

Signed, "Amateur Blogger," in that I don't get paid for my time.  I suppose the only bloggers he considers pros are the one or two left that kiss his.... footsteps in the dirt.


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 20, 2013)

is it under the @bondinewyork twitter handle? If so, the tweets have been deleted.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is it under the @bondinewyork twitter handle? If so, the tweets have been deleted.
its under gthambeauty


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  its under gthambeauty
Ohhhh I see them all now, thanks. hahaha what an embarassment. I still haven't received one of my refunds, and I am in no way filling out a form asking for one since I've been dealing with this BS since SEPTEMBER.  AND since I got this email on November 14th... more and more lies

Quote: 
Dear KathleenWe are writing to confirm that a refund for $16.00 has been processed today.Dependent on the refund method agreed, you will be receiving a check, money order or electronic deposit to your account.If we are sending you a check or money order, this will be sent to the following address: Please allow up to 7 business days for receipt of the payment.If we can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to get in contact.Yours sincerely,The team @ Bondi New York  

LIES LIES LIES.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhhh I see them all now, thanks. hahaha what an embarassment. I still haven't received one of my refunds, and I am in no way filling out a form asking for one since I've been dealing with this BS since SEPTEMBER.  AND since I got this email on November 14th... more and more lies

LIES LIES LIES.
I don't understand why he keeps putting on a show acting like they're actively providing CS at this point "if anyone has a problem they can contact us" HAH. You shouldn't have to fight tooth and nail FOR MONTHS to get your money back.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has filed a class action lawsuit against him or Bondi New York.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm surprised no one has filed a class action lawsuit against him or Bondi New York.
Me too.  If you read his other tweets you can see who he's still chummy with.  I really wish his supporters would explain how they can still back him after the months and months of lies and ripoffs.  Or is it "I got my money back (or got everything free to begin with) so I don't care about the rest of you" ???  I got my money back but I do care about those who haven't.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 20, 2013)

I want to know why he won't answer my questions and blocks me on Facebook and Twitter.  He must be scared that I'm telling the truth about him and his company.  I have done my research and checked my facts.  He is a liar and a fraud.  I hope he goes to federal prison for mail fraud and defrauding disaster relief victims.  He is nothing but a con man.  He has 5 months until his lack of charitable giving is public record too.  I don't know how anyone can still be supportive of his lies.

If he has such wonderful records that he can tweet who has received a refund and who hasn't why do people need to email him and fax forms to him repeatedly to get a refund?  Where are his stellar records he keeps checking in seconds on facebook and twitter?  

Why is he such a coward that anybody who really questions him gets banned and labeled a "hater" and a "troll?"  Maybe it's because he has no real answers and is a little b#tch who can't handle reality and people who actually challenge him.  He is nothing but a little coward con man who preys on the weak minded.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm surprised no one has filed a class action lawsuit against him or Bondi New York.
My husband has been saying "sounds like a class action suit" for months every single time I update him on new drama "Bull Shit Dick" (as we've taken to calling him in our house) has been pulling.

As for opening up in Australia, and filling bottles "in house"... my opinion is because he probably can't get any reputable companies to work with him here anymore, he needs a new scam market.  And I don't think they have any new polish coming, not legit formulations anyways, which is why they moved it in house.  There is no telling what crud they'll put in the bottles, if there ever really are new bottles in the future.

As for people still following him around like a puppy, there are always going to be stupid naÃ¯ve idiots in the world, and at this point, they're officially members of that club.  There is enough proof and info out there people can make informed decisions, and those people have been behind the company since before it began.

I really, really wish people wouldn't just "give up" etc on getting their refund, even if it is technically from their card/bank company afterall. It just adds fuel to Bondi's fire, and IF there ever were a class action etc against them/him, that action just says they don't care.  Everything, no matter how small, means something IF that ever were to happen.  Bondi DEPENDS on those people who do that, and for every 1 person online saying/doing that, there are probably 5 times as many in a similar action mode not online.  He's using all your money.  The same reason they're doing the form for refunds.  There is no investigation into the matter like they claim...it is a pure stall tactic, and measure to keep people thinking they're trying to do good--so hoards of people still needing refunds don't go file class actions or report him/company to the proper channels.


----------



## Angel76 (Dec 21, 2013)

He should be reported to the Attorney General of NJ and NY for Federal mail fraud and grand larceny. No need for a class action. He didn't have that many customers to begin with. He's a small time con man. Maybe that will get him to go back to the UK! He's investing $500k (as per his tweet) into new equipment and filling from an apt in NYC. You know due to the chemicals in nail polish, I highly doubt you can just set up filling lines in your apt, I mean office, I mean where is he filling again? He is the scum of the earth. Nobody lower.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angel76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

He should be reported to the Attorney General of NJ and NY for Federal mail fraud and grand larceny. No need for a class action. He didn't have that many customers to begin with. He's a small time con man. Maybe that will get him to go back to the UK!

He's investing $500k (as per his tweet) into new equipment and filling from an apt in NYC. You know due to the chemicals in nail polish, I highly doubt you can just set up filling lines in your apt, I mean office, I mean where is he filling again?

He is the scum of the earth. Nobody lower.
I have a very simple challenge for his fans and supporters:  Prove that the fall/winter polishes exist.  I mean all of them, the thousands and thousands he claimed to have boxed up for shipping months ago, the ones for which tracking numbers were generated.  I don't mean a computer-generated photo or one or two sample bottles, I mean all of them.  If they've been shipped to retailers "in time for the holiday season" as claimed by their FB page, then which retailers have them and are selling them?  Have you bought them?  Show us.  Prove it.  Simple.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a very simple challenge for his fans and supporters:  Prove that the fall/winter polishes exist.  I mean all of them, the thousands and thousands he claimed to have boxed up for shipping months ago, the ones for which tracking numbers were generated.  I don't mean a computer-generated photo or one or two sample bottles, I mean all of them.  If they've been shipped to retailers "in time for the holiday season" as claimed by their FB page, then which retailers have them and are selling them?  Have you bought them?  *Show us.  Prove it.  Simple.*
This.  I don't believe *anything* past the spring/summer line exists, and I don't believe there was ever any intention of it existing.  It's starting to feel like they're stalling not to buy time before the deadline for refunds pass but rather to buy time while they figure out how to GTFO and dodge all legal ramifications.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Dec 21, 2013)

I cannot wait until the spring, when it'll become amazingly clear even to his die-hard stans that 

a) the F/W line doesn't exist

B) refunds aren't going to be issued

c) the charitable giving is a lie (although I can already see BNY blaming the "amateur bloggers" for costing him all the money he would have sent to orphans or whoever)

d) there's no spring '14 line either

e) there aren't any retailers

I don't understand why the stans aren't concerned that BNY hasn't answered a simple question, like "where are your retailers?" or "when will your F/W polishes be available?" I mean, at this point, it seems to be willful ignorance.

But whatever, that twitter feed is A+. Stay classy, Richard. 




 

(I wonder why, of all the bloggers who've spread the truth, he hates on Polish Jinx so much...)


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 22, 2013)

Even if you think everything he says about the business is true AND you're totally cool with not getting what you paid for, are his remaining customers seriously cool with him calling people "c###s" on twitter? Richard the person is coming off as so repulsive at this point that it ALMOST overshadows the train wreck that is BNY as a company.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Even if you think everything he says about the business is true AND you're totally cool with not getting what you paid for, are his remaining customers seriously cool with him calling people "c###s" on twitter? Richard the person is coming off as so repulsive at this point that it ALMOST overshadows the train wreck that is BNY as a company.
This.  The man is stalking Polish Jinx, he calls people names all the time, he can be rude and condescending, but his followers still support him and call people names for calling him out.  If they went to a store and the owner acted that way, would they still shop there?  If the owner of Julep or Square Hue went on twitter and called them c*&amp;ts, would they still be supportive of those companies?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
If the owner of Julep or Square Hue went on twitter and called them c*&amp;ts, would they still be supportive of those companies?  

If Jane did what Richard did she wouldn't have a multimillion dollar company right now with her products sold by Sephora.


----------



## shirleyb (Dec 22, 2013)

Finally found something true he said!  His Twitter "bio":  "I wish I cared about what you have to say. Invariably it's just trite and I'll hate you (or you'll hate me)"


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 22, 2013)

His bio comes off as arrogant, belligerent and aggressive in my opinion.  When you put all of that together, what you end up with is a person who is completely and utterly defensive.  

You know, my stepson has the exact same attitude...nothing is ever his fault and he is always defensive whenever any little criticism, or simply just a joke he doesn't like, is aimed at him.  He got himself in a giant bunch the other night because I said he never did share very well.  He took that straight to heart as if I'd accused him of murdering kittens or something.  He's my stepson and I love him as if I pushed him out of my very own vagina, but he is not a particularly nice person and his defensiveness is highly unattractive.  His stepfather is an emotionally abusive asswad and he really got to that poor kid over the years.  When all you know is constant criticism, you become constantly defensive.  His mother needs a straight up witchslap for letting that man treat him the way he did.

Anyway, what I'm saying is Dick's defensiveness just shines through every single word he utters (types.)  Defensive people tend to be very offensive people in my experience.


----------



## FionaLouise (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok so I want to know who was the guy at the door that Tricky Dick was ignoring? A process server perhaps?? Someone with a warrant? That woul be awesome. Heck I'll even pay for the chicken to get him to answer the door


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Dec 23, 2013)

Who wants to wager any new polishes will be from DIY polish-making kits from places like TKB + straight pigments? Nothing against those who make polish that way, but usually those who sell it mix the pigments and make it unique.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow.  I'd heard about some of the Bondi problems a while ago but I thought it was just internet hype.  After reading more of this thread I am sad and mad at the same time.  I wish I'd believed the people calling him a con man before.  I guess I was still so snowed by the great CS after the Glossybox debacle.  Someone really should file a lawsuit.  Also shame on him for calling anyone names on social media.  Sounds like he needs to grow up.  I have a feeling the people still defending him are probably in the same boat I was.  Until I saw people I know talking about it I wasn't sure the accusations were true.  Seeing people on here discuss the issue makes me believe it.  (I trust you guys)  I hope people eventually get refunds or at least he goes out of business.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow.  I'd heard about some of the Bondi problems a while ago but I thought it was just internet hype.  After reading more of this thread I am sad and mad at the same time.  I wish I'd believed the people calling him a con man before.  I guess I was still so snowed by the great CS after the Glossybox debacle.  Someone really should file a lawsuit.  Also shame on him for calling anyone names on social media.  Sounds like he needs to grow up.  I have a feeling the people still defending him are probably in the same boat I was.  Until I saw people I know talking about it I wasn't sure the accusations were true.  Seeing people on here discuss the issue makes me believe it.  (I trust you guys)  I hope people eventually get refunds or at least he goes out of business.
You should read Polish Jinx's blog post. http://polishjinx.blogspot.com/search/label/Bondi%20NY If you haven't already.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 9, 2014)

Richard is now stalking people on Facebook and Twitter.  It is totally ridiculous that a man running a business would stalk and harass people on social media.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Richard is now stalking people on Facebook and Twitter.  It is totally ridiculous that a man running a business would stalk and harass people on social media.  
Well, he has to stay busy somehow, I guess, since his mall kiosk disappeared and he's apparently not sending out either polish or refunds.  inmyopinion


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jan 10, 2014)

I was just looking at some of those tweets again. He really tagged Polish Jinx' university in an effort to...what? Humiliate her? Have her kicked out? I don't even understand. Is he planning to call her parents next and request a meeting with her former kindergarten teacher? I can't figure out how he thinks that's an appropriate way for a professional business-person to act.

He claimed in one of his most recent tweets that everyone should have gotten a refund by now and if they didn't, they're trying to scam him. I haven't gotten a refund from Bondi; I disputed with my bank and got my money that way. So he's deliberately misinforming his followers. Did anyone on here fill out his form and actually have the outstanding refund paid without resorting to filing a bank claim?


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, he has to stay busy somehow, I guess, since his mall kiosk disappeared and he's apparently not sending out either polish or refunds.  inmyopinion


I thought he was getting ready for his move to Australia.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey all.  Have decided to once and for all let go of everything -- every board, every post, every thought -- to do with BNY.  Why should I allow that douchecanoe to live in my head in this new year.

Have met some very nice people on this board and hope to see you elsewhere, talking about GOOD companies and GOOD products, and fun colors.  See you!!  :-D


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just looking at some of those tweets again. He really tagged Polish Jinx' university in an effort to...what? Humiliate her? Have her kicked out? I don't even understand. Is he planning to call her parents next and request a meeting with her former kindergarten teacher? I can't figure out how he thinks that's an appropriate way for a professional business-person to act.

*He claimed in one of his most recent tweets that everyone should have gotten a refund by now and if they didn't, they're trying to scam him. I haven't gotten a refund from Bondi; I disputed with my bank and got my money that way. So he's deliberately misinforming his followers. Did anyone on here fill out his form and actually have the outstanding refund paid without resorting to filing a bank claim?*

I am pretty sure he/they consider the slate "wiped clean" starting from when they came up with their stupid form. I saw a post on facebook or twitter or somewhere where he was citing the small # of forms they'd received as "proof" of how few customers had not received refunds, which is obviously terrible logic. I am guessing only a few people bothered to fill it out. I decided not to because 1) I already told you you didn't refund me (like, 10 times), it's not my "job" to do it yet again it's your JOB to keep track of this shizz. 2) I didn't believe I'd get a refund anyway. I'm guessing most other people had the same line of thinking.

Like you, I am curious if anyone who filled out the form actually got a refund.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 10, 2014)

They still have $20 of mine and I will not sign anything and send it back to them...who knows what kind of crazy story they can spin with something like that.  I just chalked it up to a loss and moved on.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just looking at some of those tweets again. He really tagged Polish Jinx' university in an effort to...what? Humiliate her? Have her kicked out? I don't even understand. Is he planning to call her parents next and request a meeting with her former kindergarten teacher? I can't figure out how he thinks that's an appropriate way for a professional business-person to act.

*He claimed in one of his most recent tweets that everyone should have gotten a refund by now and if they didn't, they're trying to scam him. I haven't gotten a refund from Bondi; I disputed with my bank and got my money that way. So he's deliberately misinforming his followers. Did anyone on here fill out his form and actually have the outstanding refund paid without resorting to filing a bank claim?*

I am pretty sure he/they consider the slate "wiped clean" starting from when they came up with their stupid form. I saw a post on facebook or twitter or somewhere where he was citing the small # of forms they'd received as "proof" of how few customers had not received refunds, which is obviously terrible logic. I am guessing only a few people bothered to fill it out. I decided not to because 1) I already told you you didn't refund me (like, 10 times), it's not my "job" to do it yet again it's your JOB to keep track of this shizz. 2) I didn't believe I'd get a refund anyway. I'm guessing most other people had the same line of thinking.

Like you, I am curious if anyone who filled out the form actually got a refund.

  Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They still have $20 of mine and I will not sign anything and send it back to them...who knows what kind of crazy story they can spin with something like that.  I just chalked it up to a loss and moved on.

Exactly! They still have $16 of mine and I also refuse to fill out that form. I have received (and saved) a number of emails promising me that they have issued it, the last one received on 12/19 after they blocked me from the fb page for asking about it. Not surprisingly, I have yet to receive it. I don't believe anything those rats say and it will be a cold day in Hades before they get my signature on anything.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't like it, but my $20 taught me never to sign up with a new subscription company again. I'm on a budget anyway, so if I ever do subscribe to a box again, it'll probably be Ipsy.

My only hope is someday, DICK will get his comeuppance. There's only so many people you can scam before you cross the wrong one, right?


----------



## Colouratura (Jan 10, 2014)

I think their goal in posting that 'refund form' is that people won't bother and just decide to forget about it.  They know people are fed up with the whole run around and the longer they can keep it up, the less likely people are going to keep up with trying to get their money back.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't like it, but *my $20 taught me never to sign up with a new subscription company again.* I'm on a budget anyway, so if I ever do subscribe to a box again, it'll probably be Ipsy.

My only hope is someday, DICK will get his comeuppance. There's only so many people you can scam before you cross the wrong one, right?
This is the part that makes me really sad, especially when people say similar things specifically about nail polish subs.  I decided to be the forum guinea pig for Square Hue when they started up.  I was concerned that it might turn out to be a scam since they were a brand new sub that hadn't sent out one single box or even preview bottles to anyone, so I used a credit card with fraud protection and went for it.  Over a year later, SH has turned out to be *the* most consistent and trustworthy sub I have ever had.  I have had to email them precisely once -- and that was at their request because they wanted a copy of a photo of my collection that I had posted to Instagram, so I didn't even *have* to email them.  Sometimes signing up for an untested sub is worth the risk.  Of course, sometimes Bondi happens.  And then there's the part a sub can also start out awesome for a lengthy period of time and then suddenly go rapidly downhill to the point where subscribers can't get away quickly enough (*cough*seasonsbox*cough*Conscious Box*cough*).


----------



## shirleyb (Jan 11, 2014)

just catching up on things.  i didn't see a tweet about her school, unless it's a really old one.  what i did see what this from 2 days ago:

"Lots of speculation around the failed @*dallasshaw* collaboration with Bondi New York. Just released all emails to a journalist. #*cantwait*"

let's just PRAY that it is a real journalist who isn't just a tool for him.  i have no idea what happened with glossybox but after our whole debacle, i cannot imagine that it wasn't somehow his doing.  in either case, i hope it's an unbiased writer who will also cover his huge missteps post dallas shaw.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 11, 2014)

> just catching up on things. Â i didn't see a tweet about her school, unless it's a really old one. Â what i did see what this from 2 days ago: "Lots of speculation around the failed @*dallasshaw* collaboration with Bondi New York. Just released all emails to a journalist. #*cantwait*" let's just PRAY that it is a real journalist who isn't just a tool for him. Â i have no idea what happened with glossybox but after our whole debacle, i cannot imagine that it wasn't somehow his doing. Â in either case, i hope it's an unbiased writer who will also cover his huge missteps post dallas shaw.


 Is there still speculation about the whole glossy box debacle? I don't think anybody let alone Dallas Shaw is giving it another thought.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 11, 2014)

> just catching up on things. Â i didn't see a tweet about her school, unless it's a really old one. Â what i did see what this from 2 days ago: "Lots of speculation around the failed @*dallasshaw* collaboration with Bondi New York. Just released all emails to a journalist. #*cantwait*" let's just PRAY that it is a real journalist who isn't just a tool for him. Â i have no idea what happened with glossybox but after our whole debacle, i cannot imagine that it wasn't somehow his doing. Â in either case, i hope it's an unbiased writer who will also cover his huge missteps post dallas shaw.


 It is not a real journalist. She is a writer for hire. I will be happy to pm you the details. ETA: Richard deleted the tweets about polish jinx a couple days ago.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It is not a real journalist. She is a writer for hire. I will be happy to pm you the details.

ETA: Richard deleted the tweets about polish jinx a couple days ago.
Guess he didn't want his paid for hire blogger knowing that he talks crap about bloggers?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


ETA: Richard deleted the tweets about polish jinx a couple days ago.

Actually a lot of those tweets are still up. Sure he didn't just block your account?


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


*It is not a real journalist. She is a writer for hire.* I will be happy to pm you the details.

ETA: Richard deleted the tweets about polish jinx a couple days ago.
This is really pathetic. Like, truly just sad. He needs to let it go, and spend time on bringing his "business" back from the brink. How does he think it's in his best interest to dredge up old "drama" (I know he loves that word) no one cares about?


----------



## shirleyb (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is really pathetic. Like, truly just sad. He needs to let it go, and spend time on bringing his "business" back from the brink. How does he think it's in his best interest to dredge up old "drama" (I know he loves that word) no one cares about?
I assume his motives have to be to get BNY's name out to potential new customers, and at this point only a false reinvention will get him the type of press he needs to do that.  But who knows with him.  

After I saw that Twitter thing, I went to the website and noticed that all mention of a F/W collection is gone.  All colors are lumped together and the rotating homepage screen still includes Spring/Summer so now it looks like they're 2014 colors to the unsuspecting.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 11, 2014)

> Actually a lot of those tweets are still up. Sure he didn't just block your account?


 He has blocked my account, then unblocked and followed me, and now it appears I am blocked again. Although, there are a couple of his tweets I think are directed at me because of what I tweeted and the timing of his tweets.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   i didn't see a tweet about her school, unless it's a really old one. 
He seems to have deleted it, but it tagged her school in a response to her saying something like, "this is the type of person who is in your program." While looking for the tweet, I noticed his insistence on calling out the entire country of Canada is earning some irritated responses. Reading his feed is like watching an old Jerry Springer show.

All his aggression is so misplaced. If he would just provide the product without sticking his foot in his mouth, he wouldn't have to fight so much negative PR. But he just doesn't see it that way; it's all the meanie, c**ty haters against his virtuous start-up. He honestly doesn't seem to understand there are hundreds of polish brands out there, and he's not bringing anything particular interesting to the table except histrionic rage. He doesn't even have any sassy retorts, just childish ones.

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I assume his motives have to be to get BNY's name out to potential new customers, and at this point only a false reinvention will get him the type of press he needs to do that.  But who knows with him.  

After I saw that Twitter thing, I went to the website and noticed that all mention of a F/W collection is gone.  All colors are lumped together and the rotating homepage screen still includes Spring/Summer so now it looks like they're 2014 colors to the unsuspecting.  

 
I agree; he must just be trying to get fresh press. Which is why it's so important to have this board up and continue to point out his unprofessional and dishonest behavior, because he really shouldn't be allowed to screw over new customers who don't know the history. Apparently he's not astute enough to realize that if he lies low and stops picking fights with bloggers on Twitter and FB, he could get on with the reinvention process much easier. Fortunately, his inflated sense of pride won't let him back down, so all his bad behavior is constantly on display. And no matter what he or his "team" delete, the internet never forgets.

I went to the page and saw that while all the colors are put together, all the formerly F/W colors are still "out of stock". How long does Richard think he can string people along with no product? Man, I would love to be a fly on the wall in his Bondi Girls fan page just to see how he is placating them; I think eventually even the most ardent supporter is going to want to actually get the new colors. And then, maybe, everything will finally implode for good.

While I understand all of you who don't want to fight for $20 or so, I wish people would reconsider, if only so that he just doesn't get away with it. But I can totally see how that hassle isn't worth it, and I agree that I wouldn't give him anything with my signature on it either.


----------



## akritenbrink (Jan 14, 2014)

> They still have $20 of mine and I will not sign anything and send it back to them...who knows what kind of crazy story they can spin with something like that. Â I just chalked it up to a loss and moved on.


 Aw, that's too bad that it made you feel that way. I am hoping one outcome of this can be that people can learn about their consumer protections offered through PayPal and/or their credit cards and start raising the issue before the time is up. I do think it would be wise with new sub boxes not to pay for a whole year at once or something like some people did and lost a bunch of money. I think it was harder for them to get their money back since the sub started a long time before the whole fiasco went down, but I am not sure.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 26, 2014)

FYI, Bondi has now closed/deactivated its Facebook page.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 26, 2014)

> FYI, Bondi has now closed/deactivated its Facebook page.


 I still see it here: https://m.facebook.com/bondinewyork I'm not overly familiar with Facebook, though. What exactly is deactivation? Would pages still show up like that? ETA: Er, here, if I'm not on my phone: https://www.facebook.com/bondinewyork I have to be logged in before I can see it, though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I still see it here: https://m.facebook.com/bondinewyork

I'm not overly familiar with Facebook, though. What exactly is deactivation? Would pages still show up like that?

ETA: Er, here, if I'm not on my phone: https://www.facebook.com/bondinewyork

I have to be logged in before I can see it, though.
I still see it too when you post that link. But when I typed Bondi New York in to my search bar on facebook, it didn't work. Hmmm. I think it might be due to the fact that they changed URLs at some point in time (i think we brought this up a few pages back?).


----------



## lochnessie (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still see it too when you post that link. But when I typed Bondi New York in to my search bar on facebook, it didn't work. Hmmm. I think it might be due to the fact that they changed URLs at some point in time (i think we brought this up a few pages back?).
Hmm... now the link's not working for me, nor does it work when I type Bondi New York into my search bar. When I'm searching, Bondi comes up at first, but then when I click the link, it kicks me back to my home page...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 26, 2014)

I get nothing when I click on the links.  Might be a page that's in your cache??  I clear my cache every day.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get nothing when I click on the links.  Might be a page that's in your cache??  I clear my cache every day.
That must be what it is then imo.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm getting nothing when I click on both of those links, it's most likely been deleted.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2014)

makes me wonder what is planned next


----------



## lochnessie (Jan 26, 2014)

Hm. This was posted on Richard's twitter account yesterday: "Once again I find myself deactivating my @facebook account. It's an inane productivity killer and time waster."


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hm. This was posted on Richard's twitter account yesterday: "Once again I find myself deactivating my @facebook account. It's an inane productivity killer and time waster."
Might not be wholly related, as his personal page is now gone as well.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 26, 2014)

On BNY's web site, there is no FB link under social media any more, just Twitter and Pinterest.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's what was posted on their blog via Twitter:

  Quote: Why We're No Longer on Facebook by Richard Annington on January 26, 2014 at 06:10PM0  
A recent Princeton article suggests the platform is on the decline and user engagement is dropping. Facebook vehemently disagrees, however, we feel the lady doth protest too much and hereâ€™s why:

Since we launched Bondi New York, we invested many thousands of dollars to build out the number of â€œLikesâ€ that our page received. One would think that if a Facebook user â€œLikesâ€ our page, they are opting in to receive updates from Bondi New York in their newsfeed. Apparently, Facebook feels otherwise.

Steadily over the last 12 months user engagement with our fanpage has waned. The cynics will suggest that itâ€™s as a result of the subscription calamity last Fall, however this started long before that.

We decided to get our Nancy Drew on and found that we are not the only brand that has suffered a reduction in user engagement. Many brands are beginning to feel the effects of Facebook tinkering with its advertising algorithms.

Going with the flow and testing some posts, we started to notice that the cost to promote posts to fans of Bondi New York started to creep up. In addition to the increase in cost, the extended audience our posts were guaranteed to reach started to decline.

This is a clear case of carrot and stick. As a business that reviews where it chooses to invest its marketing dollars, we started to question whether continuing to advertise and manage a presence on Facebook makes smart business sense or whether we should invest that budget and manpower elsewhere.

Recent research shows that our customers are using Twitter, Instagram, Snap Chat and other new social media technologies more than Facebook and for this reason, in 2014 we will be investing in those sites and using spare budget to focus on restoring the level of customer service that our customers came to expect when we first launched.

On one hand I have to agree with him that Facebook has tinkered with how posts are viewed and have forced many businesses to pay in order for their Facebook posts to be seen. Bloggers have seen this effect as well as businesses. Personally, I don't pay to be on FB and will never pay FB because I don't want artificial followers. When it comes to a business I can understand why.

That said, on the other hand I disagree with his choice in deactivating the whole account based on FB advertising. While they are strict on what is allowed and is not allowed on FB as well as companies having to pay to be seen I do think the fall out from last fall has had a big part in their reputation, or lack of one, which is why they closed their FB page. After all, rather than deal with customer complaints on a public field they chose to keep more quiet. Think about it, FB can make or break a business in how a company representative or owner handles customer complaints. You can see on a FB if there is one unhappy customer or hundreds or even thousands while on Twitter not so much.of their polishes into the US due to FDA rules). I do know the cost of what the originally paid for their polishes and based on what I know I just don't get how they have yet to produce the Winter line.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Jan 26, 2014)

That statement is so idiotic. Do they really think that the decline of their FB page has nothing to do with the fact that THEY OWE MONEY TO A LOT OF PEOPLE! Not to mention that they disabled the ability to post on their page, are notorious for censoring comments and haven't posted anything for more than a month. I wish they would just stop the farse already, RICHARD, WE ARE NOT IDIOTS, COME ON NOW.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2014)

All I'm seeing in that blog post is "our PR and social media presence is a shitshow so we're stepping away and hoping you forget about how we never had any nail polish, stalked and harassed customers, and out right lied and took your money."


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 26, 2014)

I wonder if they got reported for harassing people or slander/libel and Fb shut them down.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone else find the line "we feel that the lady doth protest too much" to be incredibly ironic?  (as well as misquoted, but that's another post)

If you want to shut down your FB page, do it.  Don't post an article citing why it's about ad revenue, and that NO IT'S REALLY NOT BECAUSE WE SCREWED PEOPLE OVER, WINK WINK NUDGE NUDGE. Who's protesting too much now, BONDI???


----------



## kawaiihoots (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, sure---no point in trying to reach potential customers when you aren't producing anything for them to buy!


----------



## shirleyb (Jan 26, 2014)

They've kept the social media sites that no one will see negative comments.  That's really the reason I'm sure.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They've kept the social media sites that no one will see negative comments.  That's really the reason I'm sure.
If you want bad or good reviews to be known about a company, I find the easiest way to find them is to post them on blogspot or another blog.

I have some good and bad reviews on blogspot and also some on yelp from when I was not pleased with a Groupon/Teambuy deal (and the dance studio was lame and doubled class capacity only for classes w coupons, while reg people got better classes.....sorry not really the right topic....).

Also is the Bondi person trying to make himself sound smarter by quoting Princeton journals and studies??

I think also when people are looking for reviews of companies and products, my impression is they look at blog posts first and online reviews, forums as well and Facebook prob not as much as it can be edited so much and companies can delete posts.

That is just my impression, not based on anything scientific!


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else find the line "we feel that the lady doth protest too much" to be incredibly ironic?  (as well as misquoted, but that's another post)

If you want to shut down your FB page, do it.  Don't post an article citing why it's about ad revenue, and that NO IT'S REALLY NOT BECAUSE WE SCREWED PEOPLE OVER, WINK WINK NUDGE NUDGE. Who's protesting too much now, BONDI???

lol I had the same exact thought as I read that


----------



## akritenbrink (Jan 29, 2014)

> Here's what was posted on their blog via Twitter: Â
> 
> 
> > Why We're No Longer on Facebook by Richard Annington on January 26, 2014 at 06:10PM0Â  A recent Princeton article suggests the platform is on the decline and user engagement is dropping. Facebook vehemently disagrees, however, we feel the lady doth protest too much and hereâ€™s why: Since we launched Bondi New York, we invested many thousands of dollars to build out the number of â€œLikesâ€ that our page received. One would think that if a Facebook user â€œLikesâ€ our page, they are opting in to receive updates from Bondi New York in their newsfeed. Apparently, Facebook feels otherwise. Steadily over the last 12 months user engagement with our fanpage has waned. The cynics will suggest that itâ€™s as a result of the subscription calamity last Fall, however this started long before that. We decided to get our Nancy Drew on and found that we are not the only brand that has suffered a reduction in user engagement. Many brands are beginning to feel the effects of Facebook tinkering with its advertising algorithms. Going with the flow and testing some posts, we started to notice that the cost to promote posts to fans of Bondi New York started to creep up. In addition to the increase in cost, the extended audience our posts were guaranteed to reach started to decline. This is a clear case of carrot and stick. As a business that reviews where it chooses to invest its marketing dollars, we started to question whether continuing to advertise and manage a presence on Facebook makes smart business sense or whether we should invest that budget and manpower elsewhere. Recent research shows that our customers are using Twitter, Instagram, Snap Chat and other new social media technologies more than Facebook and for this reason, in 2014 we will be investing in those sites and using spare budget to focus on restoring the level of customer service that our customers came to expect when we first launched.
> ...


 It doesn't cost anyone anything to leave their FB page up and just get no new followers and have no one find them except people who are seeking them out. I am 105% sure this was done to stem the PR bleeding.


----------



## shirleyb (Feb 22, 2014)

Whoa.  Here's where our money is....

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTLrsd-3i-E

*"Published on Feb 21, 2014*

Bondi New York recently made a significant investment in infrastructure to take control of our supply chain. We're really pleased to be at the final stages of testing our three new filling lines. This will give us the ability to produce 7,500 bottles an hour and to launch new colors in as little as ten days!"


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2014)

But... If it's their own facility, why do they have signs on each station indicating their company name? I call shenanigans if not bullshit.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

But... If it's their own facility, why do they have signs on each station indicating their company name? I call shenanigans if not bullshit.
I agree.  Not to mention, they don't have a "facility" other than Richard's apartment.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 22, 2014)

eye roll and more b.s. from them. gave the video a big thumbs down and left a comment. I don't think they can delete them from YouTube like they can from Facebook.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 22, 2014)

> Whoa. Â Here's where our money is.... Â Â http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTLrsd-3i-E *"Published onÂ Feb 21, 2014 *
> 
> Bondi New York recently made a significant investment in infrastructure to take control of our supply chain. We're really pleased to be at the final stages of testing our three new filling lines. This will give us the ability to produce 7,500 bottles an hour and to launch new colors in as little as ten days!"


 That's a PLM facility! LMAO! I wonder of it's the one here in Omaha that's been advertising for a chemist and a batch mixer.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

eye roll and more b.s. from them. gave the video a big thumbs down and left a comment. I don't think they can delete them from YouTube like they can from Facebook.


Not seeing your comment on the page, I'm only seeing the two thumbs down. Unless I'm missing where it is, it's not there.


----------



## shirleyb (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's a PLM facility! LMAO! I wonder of it's the one here in Omaha that's been advertising for a chemist and a batch mixer.
What is PLM?   I assumed by their blurb that they were testing "elsewhere" and when done testing, they'd have the machines.  I don't believe a thing that man says (OBVIOUSLY) but I guess I did think this explained the money.
 

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

eye roll and more b.s. from them. gave the video a big thumbs down and left a comment. I don't think they can delete them from YouTube like they can from Facebook.
I don't see the comment either.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is PLM?   I assumed by their blurb that they were testing "elsewhere" and when done testing, they'd have the machines.  I don't believe a thing that man says (OBVIOUSLY) but I guess I did think this explained the money.
 

I don't see the comment either.

PLM = Private Label Manufacturer.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 22, 2014)

LOL at them filling the same three bottles at each station. Can't they afford nine?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 22, 2014)

> > That's a PLM facility! LMAO! I wonder of it's the one here in Omaha that's been advertising for a chemist and a batch mixer.
> 
> 
> What is PLM? Â  I assumed by their blurb that they were testing "elsewhere" and when done testing, they'd have the machines. Â I don't believe a thing that man says (OBVIOUSLY) but I guess I did think this explained the money. Â
> ...


 PLM means Private Label Manufacturer. Also, I checked out the video on desktop and there are no comments posted. I do know that it is possible to delete comments on YouTube and if too many people give a comment a thumbs down or report it a spam, YouTube will hide the comment.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 22, 2014)

hmmm odd I see it when I use the app on my phone. that is where I wrote it but not when I go to the page.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 22, 2014)

> hmmm odd I see it when I use the app on my phone. that is where I wrote it but not when I go to the page.


 I clicked into the app. first. Didn't see a comment. Watched the video--dumbest YouTube video ever. Gave it a thumbs down. Then I went to the YouTube desktop site because the app. sometimes (okay, at least 50% of the time on my stupid phone) hides comments, so I go to desktop to read comments a lot. It's not showing on desktop either.


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 22, 2014)

I left a comment, sure it will get deleted soon.


----------



## FionaLouise (Feb 22, 2014)

Okay the gall of him and this really made me angry. The man needs to be stopped. I am emailing the local networks. Maybe one of them will take up our cause and either get us refunded or him shut down.. Care to join me? There is strength in numbers. Here is the link to email the local ABC news "on your side" reporter. http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/feature?section=news&amp;id=5767488 Links for other networks to follow.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Feb 22, 2014)

On YouTube, one can have comments set up so that they must be approved before appearing.  I have a video like that about one of my favorite TV characters... but I approve everything!  ;-)

The gall of this guy is unbelievable.  Is he running on all the money he's refused to refund?


----------



## Kimb3rly (Feb 22, 2014)

Did anyone proofread the video before they uploaded it?  It reads "Filing line", but in the comments it reads "Filling line".  I can't take this guy seriously.


----------



## shirleyb (Feb 22, 2014)

Just saw that he posted the video on his blog the other day with an entry.  It does say the machines are at a testing place and will be delivered after.  This post made me even angrier.  http://www.bondinewyork.com/blogs/behind-the-polish/12429741-geeking-out-over-our-new-toys


----------



## TheSilverNail (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw that he posted the video on his blog the other day with an entry.  It does say the machines are at a testing place and will be delivered after.  This post made me even angrier.  http://www.bondinewyork.com/blogs/behind-the-polish/12429741-geeking-out-over-our-new-toys
Ohmigod.  So what did he "learn" from the disaster of the past few months, how to fleece paying customers?  And are they finally admitting -- indirectly -- that they NEVER had the fall/winter colors, despite saying several dozen times that they did?


----------



## FionaLouise (Feb 22, 2014)

The link for the local NBC consumer advocates team. http://www.nbcnewyork.com/investigations/


----------



## Angel76 (Feb 24, 2014)

> Just saw that he posted the video on his blog the other day with an entry. Â It does say the machines are at a testing place and will be delivered after. Â This post made me even angrier. Â http://www.bondinewyork.com/blogs/behind-the-polish/12429741-geeking-out-over-our-new-toys


 Let me just explain a few things because I work for a pretty big cosmetics company, and we looked into both private label manufacturing a line of nail polish and doing it ourselves. Nail polish is considered hazardous because in bulk, it's flammable. This guy can't just set up filling lines in his apartment! He's lying. The amount amount of certification needed by state government, not to mention the enormous amount of insurance needed makes his fake endeavor laughable. After all you are talking about a "business man" who is sending money orders to Canada via UPS or FedEx once threatened with legal action. Owe $16, but let me spend $20 on the shipping of the check. Makes sense (6 months later). He's a fraudster. My wish is that everyone still owed a refund gets it and that the authorities catch on. Disclaimer: I got my refund. His little mail order scam wouldn't even cover the cost of doing one run with a private label manufacturer, let alone buying THREE FILLING LINES. If Richard thinks his "capable of filling 90k bottles per day" number is impressive....the man is more delusional then we all thought. He should be medicated The biggest brands in the industry don't have a need to produce that much in a day. That's 24 million bottles a year (if not producing on the weekends - which he won't be - he'll be drinking). The demand for Bondi New York is more like 10 new orders from his fan club a day. Couldn't even keep a kiosk going in a New Jersey mall!!!! Also, he's running out of empty printed bottles he received when the PLM was in the proofing stages. Wonder what his next move will be. Very entertaining stuff. #SomeoneArrestHim #FederalMailFraud


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.bondinewyork.com/blogs/behind-the-polish/12429741-geeking-out-over-our-new-toys

It sure seems like he is blaming his PLM in this blog post, doesn't it?


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FionaLouise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay the gall of him and this really made me angry. The man needs to be stopped. I am emailing the local networks. Maybe one of them will take up our cause and either get us refunded or him shut down.. Care to join me? There is strength in numbers.

Here is the link to email the local ABC news "on your side" reporter.


http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/feature?section=news&amp;id=5767488

Links for other networks to follow.
I sent a ton of info to about a bazillion news outlets.  I heard back from one person who said she would get back to me but never did.  I don't think it's a big enough story that a hundred or so women got ripped off for nail polish.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 24, 2014)

That video is just bizarre, you'd think they would have more than 3 empty bottles to fill. Even if they could provide new colors, which I doubt, I would never give my money to Bondi again. There are too many other nail polish companies out there that actually deserve my business.


----------



## akritenbrink (Feb 25, 2014)

> http://www.bondinewyork.com/blogs/behind-the-polish/12429741-geeking-out-over-our-new-toys It sure seems like he is blaming his PLM in this blog post,Â doesn't it?


 That's what I thought, too. It's also kind of weird how in the video the camera person keeps panning to the sign that says Bondi and the bottles saying Bondi. But I wonder if this could be a leftover video from a supplier when they were using a PLM to make their polish? it seems completely unbelievable to me that after the series of fiascoes this company has engendered that they would suddenly become their own manufacturer ...


----------



## eliu8108 (Feb 28, 2014)

While I was in the middle of disputing the charges with my bank, I decided to file a BBB complaint with Bondi early February. Surprise, surprise, I get an email response to that on February 25 (certainly not because of the many emails I sent them before filing with BBB), and they attached their response to the BBB. Supposedly, I should get my refund within 10 business days (which is pretty outrageous in itself considering I have returned items via mail and gotten a quicker refund than that). I was told the same exact thing before and then again for a check. My bank has since ruled in my favor so I have the money back, but it certainly wasn't from Bondi. I don't think I'll see a penny from them but I'm just glad that the bank sided with me since it has been such a long fiasco.

Quick snippet from their letter to the BBB:

Quote: We have reviewed the correspondence between ---- and our firm and would like to take the opportunity to apologize that ----â€™s concerns have not been resolved within an acceptable time frame.
Our business is operating with a significantly smaller team after we suspended our subscription service and on occasion we have not been able to respond as promptly as our customers have come to expect.
We see from our records that a request to raise a refund payment was submitted by one of my colleagues, however I am unable to trace the refund being issued.
As such, I have arranged for a replacement refund to be issued today. ---- can expect to receive her refund within the next 10 business days.

"Significantly smaller team"??? And "on occasion" they "have not been able to respond as promptly"?? I emailed them countless times since October; in fact, I sent weekly emails to them in the month of January alone. I just cannot get over how these people can lie and lie and lie again. I do not take being scammed lightly at all. If I don't see the refund from THEIR end in my account, I am going to file again without hesitation since that is apparently all they respond to. If, by some miracle, it does show up, I will give the bank their money back since this was not a problem with them.


----------



## LolaJay (Mar 15, 2014)

Saw a tweet from Richard pop up on my twitter feed (random) and clicked to see if the website was still up. Was shocked to see that they are now charging $16 for polish! And for the colors they have been selling since the beginning!!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 17, 2014)

I haven't really followed the thread, but checked out the Bondi site as the only polish I ever got from them I really liked.  I clicked around, came to the events page, clicked through the tweets link and saw they are looking for a non-profit intern.  If you are looking for an unpaid internship to support your New York lifestyle, look no further http://www.internmatch.com/internships/bondi-new-york--2/community-relations-associate?i=0&amp;location=158940&amp;s=35.9492  


```
Bondi New York is a five free and fashion forward nail lacquer brand from Beauty Gives Back, Inc. Beauty Gives Back is a pending 501 ©(3) non-profit that believes all people should have access to quality food, shelter, education and healthcare. All net proceeds from the sale of Bondi New York brand products are used to partner with and support organizations that tackle the sources of poverty.
```


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 18, 2014)

I was also surprised that the polishes are so expensive now! I thought $12 was expensive, so I feel like $16 is just ridiculous!

Also, I think they have been advertising for various interns since the subscription service catastrophe happened. I definitely didn't realize that they were unpaid though, but I guess they're saving up for their filling stations?


----------



## shirleyb (Mar 20, 2014)

What do you think this is about?  From Twitter:

If you are in @TimesSquareNYC tomorrow at 7am, check out the @Reuters Billboard for a 40ft announcement from @bondinewyork and @GWtweets


----------



## lochnessie (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do you think this is about?  From Twitter:

If you are in @TimesSquareNYC tomorrow at 7am, check out the @Reuters Billboard for a 40ft announcement from @bondinewyork and @GWtweets
Huh, interesting. I sure hope that no reputable institution (or no organization at all, for that matter) would ever actually tie themselves to Bondi...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 20, 2014)

> What do you think this is about? Â From Twitter: If you are in @TimesSquareNYC tomorrow at 7am, check out the @Reuters Billboard for a 40ft announcement from @bondinewyork and @GWtweets


 That's weird??


----------



## skylite (Mar 20, 2014)

> What do you think this is about? Â From Twitter: If you are in @TimesSquareNYC tomorrow at 7am, check out the @Reuters Billboard for a 40ft announcement from @bondinewyork and @GWtweets


 7am doesn't seem like a prime time to make an announcement. Lol


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


7am doesn't seem like a prime time to make an announcement. Lol
That's what I was thinking! I mean I know Times Square is probably always busy...but 7AM?!?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What do you think this is about?  From Twitter:


If you are in @TimesSquareNYC tomorrow at 7am, check out the @Reuters Billboard for a 40ft announcement from @bondinewyork and @GWtweets


7am doesn't seem like a prime time to make an announcement. Lol 
Actually it's a fantastic time since that's typically when the Today Show and Good Morning America airs live so Time Square is packed with tourists going to the morning shows like those two or the one with Kelly and Michael.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 20, 2014)

> Actually it's a fantastic time since that's typically when the Today Show and Good Morning America airs live so Time Square is packed with tourists going to the morning shows like those two or the one with Kelly and Michael.


 That's true, plus potentially morning commuters. I'm kind of scared of what they have planned.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 20, 2014)

@gwtweets is for a George Washington university. What could they possibly have to announce in conjunction with bondi?


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/1801497?noredir=1 I found the news. Smh A 5200 "in kind" donation. In kind means no money sounds like they are donating old nail polish and blowing their own horns about it. Edited to fix link


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 20, 2014)

> http://m.digitaljournal.com/pr/1801497 I found the news. Smh


 The link isn't working but I found the headline via Google. How the hell are they going to sponsor another organization when they aren't selling any polish. Sounds like another empty promise for publicity. Eta: just saw your comment that its probably old polish. I'm surprised they still even have any!


----------



## shirleyb (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://m.digitaljournal.com/pr/1801497

I found the news. Smh

A 5200 "in kind" donation. In kind means no money sounds like they are donating old nail polish and blowing their own horns about it.
 
It seems silly and a minor news story to us BUT it also gives them another tax write-off and more "reason" to get 501 (3) c status.  And that's the part that gets me.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The link isn't working but I found the headline via Google. How the hell are they going to sponsor another organization when they aren't selling any polish. Sounds like another empty promise for publicity
Answer:  "In-kind contribution."  This conference is giving swag bags.  My guess is that they're giving polish for the bags, and the colors will all be the same exact colors they sent out last spring/summer.  I'm cynical enough to think that the reason they jacked up the price of the polish was so the value of their donation puts them on the Platinum sponsor level.  $5200 divided by $16 per bottle comes out to 325.  I would not be surprised to find out that's exactly how many attendees are expected.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 20, 2014)

> Answer:Â  "In-kind contribution."Â  This conference is giving swag bags.Â  My guess is that they're giving polish for the bags, and the colors will all be the same exact colors they sent out last spring/summer.Â  I'm cynical enough to think that the reason they jacked up the price of the polish was so the value of their donation puts them on the Platinum sponsor level.Â  $5200 divided by $16 per bottle comes out to 325.Â  I would not be surprised to find out that's exactly how many attendees are expected.


 This makes perfect sense. Lol at the thought of that polish being worth $16 a bottle. Also the crap in the article about their mission being to empower women. Yeah, tell that to the women Richard harassed, threatened, and flung insults at via Twitter.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 20, 2014)

> > http://m.digitaljournal.com/pr/1801497 I found the news. Smh
> 
> 
> The link isn't working but I found the headline via Google. How the hell are they going to sponsor another organization when they aren't selling any polish. Sounds like another empty promise for publicity. Eta: just saw your comment that its probably old polish. I'm surprised they still even have any!


 The sad part is at their new price point of $16 $5200 is 325 bottles of nail polish. So they put a bottle of nail polish in each welcome bag. For an event about college woman in business. Not to hate but they could have donated the nail polish to a better cause. Like a woman shelter. But their name wouldn't be listed as a sponsor with a list of other reputable companies. Argh this makes me so angry.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 20, 2014)

> > The link isn't working but I found the headline via Google. How the hell are they going to sponsor another organization when they aren't selling any polish. Sounds like another empty promise for publicity
> 
> 
> Answer:Â  "In-kind contribution."Â  This conference is giving swag bags.Â  My guess is that they're giving polish for the bags, and the colors will all be the same exact colors they sent out last spring/summer.Â  I'm cynical enough to think that the reason they jacked up the price of the polish was so the value of their donation puts them on the Platinum sponsor level.Â  $5200 divided by $16 per bottle comes out to 325.Â  I would not be surprised to find out that's exactly how many attendees are expected.


 Same idea at the same time :')


----------



## meaganola (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same idea at the same time :')
Heh.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought, "Hmm, I wonder how the math shakes out." There's also a press release with today's date proclaiming that they're testing the filling stations and that they're going to be in New Jersey.  I'm completely fascinated by this whole thing because I just can't believe they're still around.


----------



## credit22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Did anyone see his tweet about how he loves reading the stuff here at MUT and something like "haters gonna hate" or something to that effect? It was up for maybe an hour and then it was taken down.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone see his tweet about how he loves reading the stuff here at MUT and something like "haters gonna hate" or something to that effect? It was up for maybe an hour and then it was taken down.
haters gonna hate indeed.


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 21, 2014)

> What do you think this is about? Â From Twitter: If you are in @TimesSquareNYC tomorrow at 7am, check out the @Reuters Billboard for a 40ft announcement from @bondinewyork and @GWtweets


 They found the missing Malaysian airliner?


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 21, 2014)

> > What do you think this is about? Â From Twitter: If you are in @TimesSquareNYC tomorrow at 7am, check out the @Reuters Billboard for a 40ft announcement from @bondinewyork and @GWtweets
> 
> 
> They found the missing Malaysian airliner?


 Yes it was carrying all their fall nail polish. From the sub boxes as well as the nail art kits we were promissed.


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 21, 2014)

> > > What do you think this is about? Â From Twitter: If you are in @TimesSquareNYC tomorrow at 7am, check out the @Reuters Billboard for a 40ft announcement from @bondinewyork and @GWtweets
> >
> >
> > They found the missing Malaysian airliner?
> ...


 they forgot to write ORM-D on the packaging and now look what happened....


----------



## FionaLouise (Mar 21, 2014)

> What do you think this is about? Â From Twitter: If you are in @TimesSquareNYC tomorrow at 7am, check out the @Reuters Billboard for a 40ft announcement from @bondinewyork and @GWtweets


z Okay so did anyone go? I might have made a point of going in early if I had seen this before it was over. I love tragic dramedy!!


----------



## FionaLouise (Mar 21, 2014)

> Yes it was carrying all their fall nail polish. From the sub boxes as well as the nail art kits we were promissed.


 Was it located on Bondi Beach? Thank God Richard is a spelunker.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm just so glad this thread is still up and that someone can find it. As long as googling Bondi brings pages like this then good. Their continual use of charity associations to sell their brand and image is what really bugs me above all


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Mar 21, 2014)

Empowering women... by stealing their money.

I thought he was going to Australia or something? Not that I really believed that, but.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 21, 2014)

> I'm just so glad this thread is still up and that someone can find it. As long as googling Bondi brings pages like this then good. Their continual use of charity associations to sell their brand and image is what really bugs me above all


 The top Google search results for Bondi include their problems, refunds, and Facebook. I'm not sure how they would/could keep getting customers when it is pretty apparent that there have been major issues with the company.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

The top Google search results for Bondi include their problems, refunds, and Facebook. I'm not sure how they would/could keep getting customers when it is pretty apparent that there have been major issues with the company.
Stuff like this is why I'm thankful for makeuptalk and other websites. Any time I find a new company I'm skeptical of I research "name + scam, fraud, issues, etc." you're able to find a lot of *legitimate* reviews that way, instead of all of the planted ones that are usually by a company now a days!


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 21, 2014)

> I wondered if the part about "
> 
> The top Google search results for Bondi include their problems, refunds, and Facebook. I'm not sure how they would/could keep getting customers when it is pretty apparent that there have been major issues with the company.


 Sadly, they've been working on that. If you google bondi new york or bondi reviews pages like polish jinx's blog are not top results. Their newer posts about facilities etc come up before as well as their twitter and such. Makeup talk threads are still generally pretty high, probably thanks to continued updates here every once in a while and people clicking through when they search. :-/ ....


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sadly, they've been working on that. If you google bondi new york or bondi reviews pages like polish jinx's blog are not top results. Their newer posts about facilities etc come up before as well as their twitter and such.

Makeup talk threads are still generally pretty high, probably thanks to continued updates here every once in a while and people clicking through when they search.

:-/ ....
Ugh! That makes me so mad! I hope people do their research and realize before they buy! I know this whole mess has made me think twice about ordering something and I now look for reviews,etc. before signing up! I never got my refund but finally reached the point that I didn't want anything else to do with Bondi and I didn't want them to have any more of my information...so I  just chalked it up as a learning experience (that I definitely don't want to go through again!) I am thankful for makeuptalk though since this was the only place I got any information during the fiasco.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Mar 21, 2014)

I sent them a tweet asking about a refund. Love the canned response:
 

Quote: *Bondi New York* â€@*bondinewyork*  6m

@*beautinfinitum* thank you for your tweet. Please email hello (at) http://bondinewyork.com  and a member of the team will be able to assist

Head, meet desk. Repeatedly.


----------



## luckyme502 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent them a tweet asking about a refund. Love the canned response:
 

Head, meet desk. Repeatedly.
Yes, I saw his canned response to your question.  He is such a scum.  He tweets about karma all the time, I find it ridiculous.


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, I denied their response to the BBB since surprise surprise, there was no refund "within 10 business days." Just tweeted them as well. I don't even care about the money now, it's just principle for me.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 24, 2014)

He's using the word "Maven" now to promote his events? Julep uses the word Maven so it's funny to see him once again copy Julep.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  He's using the word "Maven" now to promote his events? Julep uses the word Maven so it's funny to see him once again copy Julep.
What?!? Maybe he should learn that you get business, not from copying others' ideas, but by actually doing what you say and delivering the goods that people PAID FOR instead of stealing their money, running off, and then insulting them when they ask for refunds. Ugh! I thought I was done with this company but it's like a train wreck I can't look away from.


----------



## LolaJay (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  He's using the word "Maven" now to promote his events? Julep uses the word Maven so it's funny to see him once again copy Julep.
Looks like they are throwing a party....wonder if it will actually happen...


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like they are throwing a party....wonder if it will actually happen...

Considering "Ticket sales are final, non-transferable and non-refundable.", it's anyone's guess.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 24, 2014)

This makes me incredibly uneasy feeling.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 24, 2014)

> This makes me incredibly uneasy feeling.


 Yeah. I would be fascinated to hear how it goes, but it seems like something out of a caper movie.


----------



## FionaLouise (Mar 24, 2014)

I sent two emails to GWU about them and this morning posted on their Facebook page. Of course it has been deleted and comments, for me at least have been disabled. My comments were very professional. I suggest as many of us as possible send emails and post on their Facebook page...they can ignore me but not all of us...I hope. It really galls me that he talks about enabling women when he is a thief. And using the word maven is probably trademark infringement. https://www.facebook.com/GW.women.in.business


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FionaLouise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I sent two emails to GWU about them and this morning posted on their Facebook page. Of course it has been deleted and comments, for me at least have been disabled. My comments were very professional. I suggest as many of us as possible send emails and post on their Facebook page...they can ignore me but not all of us...I hope. It really galls me that he talks about enabling women when he is a thief. And using the word maven is probably trademark infringement.

https://www.facebook.com/GW.women.in.business
I posted the math posted by someone else on this thread on their page, I'm curious how long until it gets deleted.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FionaLouise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I sent two emails to GWU about them and this morning posted on their Facebook page. Of course it has been deleted and comments, for me at least have been disabled. My comments were very professional. I suggest as many of us as possible send emails and post on their Facebook page...they can ignore me but not all of us...I hope. It really galls me that he talks about enabling women when he is a thief. And using the word maven is probably trademark infringement.

https://www.facebook.com/GW.women.in.business

Was the post taken down? I'm not seeing it all now.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 24, 2014)

It is sad I find it demeaning how hard they are pushing their swag bag. Not the content of the conference? It seems all dear future women in power here is some nail polish, hair care products and gym passes. All the things you need to succeed in the business world as a woman....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It is sad I find it demeaning how hard they are pushing their swag bag. Not the content of the conference? It seems all dear future women in power here is some nail polish, hair care products and gym passes. All the things you need to succeed in the business world as a woman....
Agreed. I think it's important to make women feel empowered through health and beauty, but if that's your main selling point for a women in business conference....

Also I find it incredibly shady that they disabled posting from the page.


----------



## luckyme502 (Mar 24, 2014)

I posted a comment under the post about the gift bags. We will see if they delete it.


----------



## FionaLouise (Mar 25, 2014)

The post I made discussion Bondi's history was taken down early yesterday. But I did get a response to my email passing it to the responsible parties and later a DM from their Facebook page thanking me for bringing it to their attention and apologizing for deleting it. Progress?


----------



## luckyme502 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote:   You should check into the business history of the business you are letting supply items for your gift bags. At least one of them has cheated, mislead, and lied to women. Maybe not the kind of business you want to support.
The above is what I posted on their facebook page under their post about the gift bags for their conference.  It is still up so far.  I did receive a private message telling me that they were looking into Bondi.  I think it is funny that they knew exactly which company I was talking about, even though I didn't name them in my post.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Mar 25, 2014)

Once again they want me to fill out their stupid form to "receive" a refund. I told them I don't feel comfortable giving my signature to them and they said it's the only way. Has anyone ever actually received a refund after filling out the form? I'm thinking not...


----------



## luckyme502 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Once again they want me to fill out their stupid form to "receive" a refund. I told them I don't feel comfortable giving my signature to them and they said it's the only way. Has anyone ever actually received a refund after filling out the form? I'm thinking not...
Since they owe you money, and have for months, I'm not sure why they are putting conditions on you receiving what is owed to you.  Perhaps you should threaten to take them to small claims court and see if they cough up your refund then.


----------



## FionaLouise (Mar 26, 2014)

I think all our Bondi posts were removed. On the other hand, so was the GWWB post with the picture of the Bondi polish. There is still one small mention of Bondi in one of their posts. BUT there is also a giveaway featuring a different polish brand. Perhaps I am being overly optimistic but I do take a measure of satisfaction in that.


----------



## shirleyb (Mar 26, 2014)

The "maven" thing is so funny considering he slammed Julep.  We should mobilize and go to the event to demand refunds.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FionaLouise (Mar 26, 2014)

I wonder if Julep knows about this. And what THEY might think of it. Maybe we should tell them.


----------



## shirleyb (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FionaLouise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if Julep knows about this. And what THEY might think of it. Maybe we should tell them.
I think we should write to them or FB wall them and link to it and ASK them if it is them....  "I saw a nail polish event and Maven so assumed it was you, but it doesn't appear to be....is it?"


----------



## FionaLouise (Mar 27, 2014)

> I think we should write to them or FB wall them and link to it and ASK them if it is them....Â  "I saw a nail polish event and Maven so assumed it was you, but it doesn't appear to be....is it?" Â


 I direct messages them but that will work too.


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 29, 2014)

After tweeting and direct messaging them on Twitter, Chris finally responded to my emails saying they are "liaising" with BBB on my complaint. On March 11, I had rejected their letter response saying I should expect my refund within 10 business days since I did not receive my refund. This morning, I get an email from the BBB saying they have not heard from Bondi. So how can Bondi possibly be liaising with the BBB when the BBB hasn't heard anything from them??


----------



## FionaLouise (Mar 30, 2014)

> After tweeting and direct messaging them on Twitter, Chris finally responded to my emails saying they are "liaising" with BBB on my complaint. On March 11,Â I had rejected their letter response saying I should expect my refund within 10 business days since I did not receive my refund. This morning, I get an email from the BBB saying they have not heard from Bondi. So how can Bondi possibly be liaising with the BBB when the BBB hasn't heard anything from them??


 I'm pretty sure "liaising" must have been the word of the day and this statement fulfills his requirement to use the word in a complete sentence.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 30, 2014)

I saw on FB that the BBB has given Bondi an F rating.

http://www.bbb.org/new-york-city/Business-Reviews/cosmetics-wholesale-and-manufacturers/beauty-gives-back-inc-in-new-york-ny-144228


----------



## FionaLouise (Mar 31, 2014)

> I saw on FB that the BBB has given Bondi an F rating. http://www.bbb.org/new-york-city/Business-Reviews/cosmetics-wholesale-and-manufacturers/beauty-gives-back-inc-in-new-york-ny-144228


 It's too bad that F is as low as you can get. There should be a Z--- or something. Then again there are all those descriptive words that begin with F.


----------



## unicorn (Mar 31, 2014)

The sad part is, its SUPER easy as a business to get BBB to resolve in your favor.

I've had to deal with a few cases for work - literally all you need to do is keep responding to each update in a professional manner and either offer a resolution of some kind or provide information to counter a customers claims. Even if the customer rejects the resolutions or info you offer, the BBB will almost always close the case in your favor if you've been diligent about communicating.


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 31, 2014)

Speaking of BBB, got another response from Chris to my twitter message to them. 

"A written response was sent to them yesterday via USPS." 

What are these people doing that it takes them over two weeks/going on three to send out something?? Instead of giving me my money back (which they probably don't have because it was used on their NYC advertising and fancy nail polish stations), they are spending their time writing and physically mailing these liaising letters to the BBB?


----------



## clairesdaughter (Apr 2, 2014)

> Once again they want me to fill out their stupid form to "receive" a refund. I told them I don't feel comfortable giving my signature to them and they said it's the only way. Has anyone ever actually received a refund after filling out the form? I'm thinking not...


----------



## clairesdaughter (Apr 2, 2014)

> Once again they want me to fill out their stupid form to "receive" a refund. I told them I don't feel comfortable giving my signature to them and they said it's the only way. Has anyone ever actually received a refund after filling out the form? I'm thinking not...


 I filled out their form. Nothing. Not even answers to my emails. I.gave up. Lesson learned.


----------



## FionaLouise (Apr 4, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/GW.women.in.business Very disappointed in GWU. Bondi is still on their poster.


----------



## shirleyb (Apr 6, 2014)

Bondi's website is not working.  It says "402 error."  I looked that up and it says "payment due."  Ironic.  

Also, Richard changed his twitter name to @richannington (from @gthambeauty).


----------



## luckyme502 (Apr 7, 2014)

> Bondi's website is not working. Â It says "402 error." Â I looked that up and it says "payment due." Â Ironic. Â  Also, Richard changed his twitter name to @richanningtonÂ (from @gthambeauty).


 That happened in December or January also. Same error message and everything. He said it was because they were switching servers. I wonder what his excuse well be this time.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That happened in December or January also. Same error message and everything. He said it was because they were switching servers. I wonder what his excuse well be this time.
I thought they were still using Shopify.


----------



## luckyme502 (Apr 7, 2014)

So the website is back up, sort of. It's just a single page with their contact info. No more store or anything. I guess it's another bill he can't pay.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 7, 2014)

Is Bondi still actually selling nail polish? I know they have given it away recently (or "sponsored" events") but do they still have paying customers? I would think anybody who was interested would already have the spring/summer '13 polishes by now and I don't think they ever found and re-stocked (ha! like it was ever missing) the fall/winter colors.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 7, 2014)

> So the website is back up, sort of. It's just a single page with their contact info. No more store or anything. I guess it's another bill he can't pay.


 Ugh, what a mess.


----------



## shirleyb (Apr 7, 2014)

wow.  they are showing a new color on that page though.   that must be from their new filling stations.  




 

he also changed his twitter from @gthambeauty to @richannington and his bio there doesn't even mention bondi like it used to.  here's what it says now:

If I worried about what everyone was saying about me, I'd never leave the house. #*Entrepreneur* #*Controversial* #*Unique*


----------



## formul8edphrase (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow.  they are showing a new color on that page though.   that must be from their new filling stations.  



 

Except I'm pretty sure it's a different brand with their label photoshopped onto it.



 I wonder who owns the rights to that image they're using? I can't imagine they took it themselves.

This is the scam that never ends, it just goes on and on my friends...


----------



## Angel76 (Apr 9, 2014)

> Except I'm pretty sure it's a different brand with their label photoshopped onto it. :icon_lol: Â I wonder who owns the rights to that image they're using? I can't imagine they took it themselves. This is the scam that never ends, it just goes on and on my friends...Â :eusa_whistle:


 Very simple. He filled a leftover empty screened bottle with a black color sample that he received from a vendor (too cheap to buy his own in a store). Brought ONE to this show. Made sure many pictures were taken. #TotalFraud


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Except I'm pretty sure it's a different brand with their label photoshopped onto it.




 I wonder who owns the rights to that image they're using? I can't imagine they took it themselves.

This is the scam that never ends, it just goes on and on my friends... 




Especially since the cap is nothing like theirs.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Especially since the cap is nothing like theirs.
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Apr 9, 2014)

The new polish is every bit as believable as all their fall/winter colors.  &lt;crickets&gt;


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 10, 2014)

What an interesting turn of events! And Dick's new twitter says he has 48 tweets, but also says he hasn't tweeted yet and nothing shows up. Bondi New york's Twitter hasn't tweeted this month yet.


----------



## Colouratura (Apr 10, 2014)

His 35,000 'followers' don't really look like customers either.  Not that I looked at them all but the ones I looked at were different companies, people that are "add me and I'll ad you".  (in my opinion)


----------



## luckyme502 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Colouratura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  His 35,000 'followers' don't really look like customers either.  Not that I looked at them all but the ones I looked at were different companies, people that are "add me and I'll ad you".  (in my opinion) 
I think he bought some of them.  Some of them don't ever tweet English and are from foreign countries that I'm sure don't sell Bondi polishes.  You can buy blocks, like hundreds and thousands, of Twitter and Facebook followers and they tweet and retweet and act just like real twitter users, but they are not usually American or Western European.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 10, 2014)

It seriously never ends


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Colouratura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  His 35,000 'followers' don't really look like customers either.  Not that I looked at them all but the ones I looked at were different companies, people that are "add me and I'll ad you".  (in my opinion) 

Considering that much more well known and established mainstream companies have ~41-43k followers, yeah, those numbers are most likely bought.


----------



## Colouratura (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for that info.  I didn't know you could buy Twitter followers.  I'm guessing something similar can be done for FB?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Colouratura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for that info.  I didn't know you could buy Twitter followers.  I'm guessing something similar can be done for FB?
Buy followers for Facebook?  Oh, yeah, it's possible -- big time!


----------



## FionaLouise (Apr 12, 2014)

So home on a Saturday night...watching nightline prime...hearing the story of Simon Brodie..."inventor of the allercat" and owner f Allerca. Who sells allergen free cats. Must be Richards dad!!


----------



## eliu8108 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's been three weeks since Bondi claims to have sent the response letter to the BBB. Have I heard anything yet? Of course not! Have they responded to me in any form since then? Nope! It's already been a terrible month, so I will fill up their inbox or twitter if I need to. I also filed a claim against them on Ripoff Report as well.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2014)

If they did indeed send a response to the BBB the BBB will let you know. For example, my complaint to the BBB about POP Beauty wasn't responded to by POP Beauty so the BBB sent me this:

Quote: Complaint ID#: 34XXXX
Business Name: Pop Beauty Inc

You recently requested our help concerning a problem with the company named above.

The company has not responded to BBB to date. If you have heard from the company please contact BBB at (408)278-7400.

We encourage you to use our ONLINE COMPLAINT system to keep up with the progress of this complaint.


----------



## eliu8108 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes, I had already received the email, and it was the day I received that email that they claimed to have mailed the response.


----------



## luckyme502 (Apr 17, 2014)

I find it very interesting that they left Facebook and now Richard has deleted all his tweets from his "personal" Twitter account and the Bondi New York account hasn't tweeted in weeks.  I guess Twitter was just as bad as Facebook for poor Richard.  And why does he keep perpetuating the myth that he has an employee named Chris?  Does anybody really believe that he has any employee other than his husband?  Give me a freaking break.  When you are being sued by your landlord for $11,000 you probably don't have the money to pay an employee either.


----------



## Colouratura (Apr 18, 2014)

Or to pay for that billboard in Times Square....   I keep wondering if that was photoshopped.


----------



## LolaJay (Apr 18, 2014)

> Or to pay for that billboard in Times Square....Â Â  I keep wondering if that was photoshopped.


 Was there ever a picture of it?? If so, I missed it!


----------



## akritenbrink (Apr 23, 2014)

I assumed "Chris" was another in their long list of unpaid interns.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2014)

I noticed that Richard's personal Twitter along with the Twitter account to gthambeauty are gone. He also deleted his Linked In account.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 27, 2014)

so i guess at this point it is safe to assume they dumped off all their excess nail polish for "charity" and a nice write off, disappeared and are now working on their next scheme.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (May 8, 2014)

I just notice last week on my credit card that money was missing from my credit card. Like 20 for the past 5 months with the total of 200 dollars. My bank called yesterday. It would seem that Bondi New York has been helping themselves to my money.

So I cancel my credit card.


----------



## zadidoll (May 8, 2014)

Sam Clysdale said:


> I just notice last week on my credit card that money was missing from my credit card. Like 20 for the past 5 months with the total of 200 dollars. My bank called yesterday. It would seem that Bondi New York has been helping themselves to my money.
> 
> So I cancel my credit card.


Please tell me that your bank is working with you to recover ALL of that money since Bondi hasn't had a subscription service since last September.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (May 8, 2014)

Yes My Bank is working with me. They are going to refund me the 200 dollars and send a note to the USA Goverment. About the fraud.


----------



## akritenbrink (May 10, 2014)

Sam Clysdale said:


> I just notice last week on my credit card that money was missing from my credit card. Like 20 for the past 5 months with the total of 200 dollars. My bank called yesterday. It would seem that Bondi New York has been helping themselves to my money.
> 
> So I cancel my credit card.


Sam, how did they slip it by you? Did they use a different name or something?


----------



## DonnaD (May 12, 2014)

Oy.  I've been MIA for a couple of months what with grandbaby babysitting, gardening and generally being too busy for a person of my advanced years.  Then I come back to a new and improved forum where I no longer see any of the threads I used to regularly comment on and I'm totally lost.

Anyway, Bondi still exists?  I'm actually kind of stunned by that.  Tricky Dick never seems to run out of new tricks...does he?


----------



## akritenbrink (May 12, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> Oy.  I've been MIA for a couple of months what with grandbaby babysitting, gardening and generally being too busy for a person of my advanced years.  Then I come back to a new and improved forum where I no longer see any of the threads I used to regularly comment on and I'm totally lost.
> 
> Anyway, Bondi still exists?  I'm actually kind of stunned by that.  Tricky Dick never seems to run out of new tricks...does he?


I don't think they really still exist. There was a bit of a kerfuffle a few months ago where they were promoting some PR stuff but then the site and all their social media went down.


----------



## akritenbrink (May 12, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> Oy.  I've been MIA for a couple of months what with grandbaby babysitting, gardening and generally being too busy for a person of my advanced years.  Then I come back to a new and improved forum where I no longer see any of the threads I used to regularly comment on and I'm totally lost.
> 
> Anyway, Bondi still exists?  I'm actually kind of stunned by that.  Tricky Dick never seems to run out of new tricks...does he?


Well, except obviously Richard probably still exists.


----------



## Angel76 (May 14, 2014)

*Where are Richard Annington and James Eib? *

Did they run back to the UK? There is no sign of him on the net. #BeatenMan He has taken everything down.

I would too if the Federal Government was going to start investigating me for Federal and International mail fraud.

However, it seems odd that someone can just disappear like that.


Where are the filling lines he showed a video of (kidding)?
Where are the civil or criminal complaints?
How do you get your Twitter feed to show 48 tweets, but they are unreadable?
Beauty Gives Back, Inc (a pending 501 ©(3) Non Profit organization) has to file as a tax exempt charity this month. Odds of that happening are zero. #fraud
Where is spring/summer 13 or 14 (really kidding)?
What is the next scheme???? Let's stop it before it even starts!!

-AG

#FeedTheTrolls


----------



## TheSilverNail (May 14, 2014)

Where are all his fangirls?  #Delusional


----------



## Sam Clysdale (May 14, 2014)

Looks like ipsy offered Bondi New York in this months bag.

It was at the bottom of company card.

Angie, It did not show up on my bill. I didn't buy any thing with my credit card for the month of April and notice I was charge 20 dollars in my purchase. I said that is weird I didn't buy anything took it to my bank and they looked into it for me.


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2014)

Well to be fair, it doesn't appear that Bondi did make it into any Ipsy bags and it's possible that the cards were made several months ago before Richard disappeared. Still, it's odd that instead of getting new cards made they sent those out. I did email Ipsy about it and gave them a brief synopsis on what happened and told them to essentially Google Richard's name if they wanted to find out everything about why I was warning them. I read the email replies and they thanked me for the information and that was it. No insight on to why Bondi was on the card and why no polishes were sent but to be fair I didn't ask and only gave them a heads up on the matter.


----------



## Jocelyn Barbara (May 17, 2014)

If Ipsy is smart they will not distribute Bondi New York polish.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 17, 2014)

The thing with Ipsy was probably just them trying to unload leftover polish, which they gave to that charity foundation thing instead. We all know they haven't made any polish since...ever.


----------



## meaganola (May 17, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> The thing with Ipsy was probably just them trying to unload leftover polish, which they gave to that charity foundation thing instead. We all know they haven't made any polish since...ever.


Totally agree.  Send some out in bags, then wait for the ipsy horde to buy the rest of the stock just sitting there, or even to just place orders and fork the money over, and then simply…  disappear.  I have a feeling that Bondi might have pulled another Dallas Shaw Glossybox on ipsy.  I also have a feeling that getting the cardstock reprinted may not have necessarily been so much a financial decision as much as a time constraint.  That stuff isn't a quick turnaround.


----------



## FionaLouise (May 25, 2014)

Well it looks like Richard's next step will be scamming human resource managers around New York.

http://richardannington.brandyourself.com/

https://www.facebook.com/212staffing?fref=nf

http://www.domaintuno.com/d/212staffing.com


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

Uh huh.  Five years at Beacon Community College twenty years ago with no degree listed, and he's "currently on a hiatus from an MBA."  He's a serial something.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 26, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Well to be fair, it doesn't appear that Bondi did make it into any Ipsy bags and it's possible that the cards were made several months ago before Richard disappeared. Still, it's odd that instead of getting new cards made they sent those out. I did email Ipsy about it and gave them a brief synopsis on what happened and told them to essentially Google Richard's name if they wanted to find out everything about why I was warning them. I read the email replies and they thanked me for the information and that was it. No insight on to why Bondi was on the card and why no polishes were sent but to be fair I didn't ask and only gave them a heads up on the matter.


Well it's not like MIchelle Phan or ipsy has any problems working with companies or embedding themselves in scandal. I'm wondering now if ipsy gets its samples free now like BB -- maybe ipsy thought they could outsmart Bondi and just get a bunch of free polish to distribute and that'd be the end of that. It's not like they expect most of their subscribers to be savvy enough to decide for themselves, anyway


----------



## tulippop (May 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Totally agree.  Send some out in bags, then wait for the ipsy horde to buy the rest of the stock just sitting there, or even to just place orders and fork the money over, and then simply…  disappear.  I have a feeling that Bondi might have pulled another Dallas Shaw Glossybox on ipsy.  I also have a feeling that getting the cardstock reprinted may not have necessarily been so much a financial decision as much as a time constraint.  That stuff isn't a quick turnaround.


What happened with Dallas Shaw and Glossybox?


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 26, 2014)

I certainly hope Ipsy drops Bondi like a hot tater. I was lucky to get an actual refund, but the whole thing still makes me mad.


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

tulippop said:


> What happened with Dallas Shaw and Glossybox?


Short version:  Bondi was supposed to be in a Dallas Shaw-curated Glossybox.  Shortly before the boxes were supposed to go out, something happened, and Bondi was out of the box, and they sent out Spa Ritual instead.  Richard claimed it was all Dallas Shaw's people's fault (Dallas Shaw, her people, and Glossybox stayed pretty much mum on the matter, which bothered me at the time, but in retrospect, I now realize that it was probably the best move possible on their parts).  Then Glossybox subscribers flocked to Bondi and ordered nail polish because THOSE NASTY LAWYERS ARE KEEPING US FROM PRETTY PRETTY NAIL POLISH!  WE'LL SHOW THEM!, and then Richard decided to start up a subscription.  And then we ended up here.  I think it took about nine months to go from the Glossybox fiasco to the meltdown that led to this thread.

ETA:  The "something" supposedly had something to do with Bondi wanting to sell polish with Dallas Shaw's signature in stores after the boxes were sent out, and her lawyers supposedly wouldn't sign off on that.  The thing is that this story was all coming from Richard, and considering how things ended up happening, I doubt the veracity of any part of this story other than maybe the fact that lawyers were involved.


----------



## tulippop (May 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Short version:  Bondi was supposed to be in a Dallas Shaw-curated Glossybox.  Shortly before the boxes were supposed to go out, something happened, and Bondi was out of the box, and they sent out Spa Ritual instead.  Richard claimed it was all Dallas Shaw's people's fault (Dallas Shaw, her people, and Glossybox stayed pretty much mum on the matter, which bothered me at the time, but in retrospect, I now realize that it was probably the best move possible on their parts).  Then Glossybox subscribers flocked to Bondi and ordered nail polish because THOSE NASTY LAWYERS ARE KEEPING US FROM PRETTY PRETTY NAIL POLISH!  WE'LL SHOW THEM!, and then Richard decided to start up a subscription.  And then we ended up here.  I think it took about nine months to go from the Glossybox fiasco to the meltdown that led to this thread.
> 
> ETA:  The "something" supposedly had something to do with Bondi wanting to sell polish with Dallas Shaw's signature in stores after the boxes were sent out, and her lawyers supposedly wouldn't sign off on that.  The thing is that this story was all coming from Richard, and considering how things ended up happening, I doubt the veracity of any part of this story other than maybe the fact that lawyers were involved.


yikes!!!!  so much drama with these boxes!


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

tulippop said:


> yikes!!!!  so much drama with these boxes!


You have no idea.  That's not even *touching* the part where Richard joined MUT, befriended many of us, and even became a sponsor during a period where it looked like he might be legit.  To this day, I maintain he was working a long con from the very beginning.


----------



## DonnaD (May 26, 2014)

He didn't befriend anybody.  He made suckers out of a dozen or so women who trusted him and took him at his word.  The rest, he tried and in many cases succeeded in robbing.

It was totally a long con and he'll do it again and again until he's finally arrested...which one can only hope he will be eventually.

And that, my friends, is why I really appreciate the cynical and jaded side of myself.  I saw it coming and was one of the first people to get my money back.  The minute he started attacking his "customers" and his never-ending drama in trying to make himself look like a victim is the minute I knew it wouldn't end well.  Business people do not do that.  Not if they want to stay in business anyway.


----------



## jennm149 (May 26, 2014)

FionaLouise said:


> Well it looks like Richard's next step will be scamming human resource managers around New York.
> 
> http://richardannington.brandyourself.com/
> 
> ...


His original "enterprise" in England was a headhunting company, as I recall.


----------



## Angel76 (May 29, 2014)

Life is a stage, and when the curtain falls upon an act, it is finished and forgotten.The emptiness of such a life is beyond imagination.

—Alexander Lowen, describing the existence of a narcissist


----------



## luckyme502 (Jun 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Short version:  Bondi was supposed to be in a Dallas Shaw-curated Glossybox.  Shortly before the boxes were supposed to go out, something happened, and Bondi was out of the box, and they sent out Spa Ritual instead.  Richard claimed it was all Dallas Shaw's people's fault (Dallas Shaw, her people, and Glossybox stayed pretty much mum on the matter, which bothered me at the time, but in retrospect, I now realize that it was probably the best move possible on their parts).  Then Glossybox subscribers flocked to Bondi and ordered nail polish because THOSE NASTY LAWYERS ARE KEEPING US FROM PRETTY PRETTY NAIL POLISH!  WE'LL SHOW THEM!, and then Richard decided to start up a subscription.  And then we ended up here.  I think it took about nine months to go from the Glossybox fiasco to the meltdown that led to this thread.
> 
> ETA:  The "something" supposedly had something to do with Bondi wanting to sell polish with Dallas Shaw's signature in stores after the boxes were sent out, and her lawyers supposedly wouldn't sign off on that.  The thing is that this story was all coming from Richard, and considering how things ended up happening, I doubt the veracity of any part of this story other than maybe the fact that lawyers were involved.


I spoke with people involved in the whole Glossybox mess, and the only issue that kept Bondi out of Glossybox was that Richard couldn't produce the polishes.  She wanted new colors, not the already existing spring 2013 line, and he couldn't get the money together to have them produced.  It had nothing to do with Dallas Shaw or her lawyers.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2014)

luckyme502 said:


> I spoke with people involved in the whole Glossybox mess, and the only issue that kept Bondi out of Glossybox was that Richard couldn't produce the polishes.  She wanted new colors, not the already existing spring 2013 line, and he couldn't get the money together to have them produced.  It had nothing to do with Dallas Shaw or her lawyers.


Oh, wow, I think this is the first time *that* little tidbit was mentioned on here!  I am utterly unsurprised.  It actually makes more sense than any of the other excuses given put together.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jun 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, wow, I think this is the first time *that* little tidbit was mentioned on here!  I am utterly unsurprised.  It actually makes more sense than any of the other excuses given put together.


Let's just say that during his running of however many businesses, and scamming people, and trashing people's reputation to try to cover his ass, Richard has pissed off numerous people, and some of them are all too willing to talk.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2014)

luckyme502 said:


> Let's just say that during his running of however many businesses, and scamming people, and trashing people's reputation to try to cover his ass, Richard has pissed off numerous people, and some of them are all too willing to talk.


I totally believe that.  I'm just surprised it's taken this long for it to hit this board.  And not surprised in a snarky way.  Just surprised that we've stopped paying attention to it as a group.  No one has even noticed that the Bondi website is completely gone.  (And also, when I said that the only part I believed was that lawyers were involved, I meant Glossybox's lawyers severing ties with Bondi.  I think I posted that on an Ambien night and forgot a few things!)


----------



## luckyme502 (Jul 2, 2014)

I received an email yesterday asking me to take down any information I posted about Richard bouncing a check to the Starfish Greathearts Foundation because he was an "employee" of Eazyrecruit, and the company is who bounced the check.  Which is funny, because Richard was the sole owner of Eazyrecruit, so it was still him, just under his business name, that bounced the check.  I also think it's odd that they must have just received a request from him, which is why they reached out to me.  He's still trying to "clear" his name.  He fails to realize that we all still know it was him.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jul 2, 2014)

It also doesn't clear up the people suing him personally for outstanding debts here in the US, which is public record.  How is he going to stop people from knowing about those?


----------



## Matana (Jul 9, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> He didn't befriend anybody.  He made suckers out of a dozen or so women who trusted him and took him at his word.  The rest, he tried and in many cases succeeded in robbing.
> 
> It was totally a long con and he'll do it again and again until he's finally arrested...which one can only hope he will be eventually.
> 
> And that, my friends, is why I really appreciate the cynical and jaded side of myself.  I saw it coming and was one of the first people to get my money back.  The minute he started attacking his "customers" and his never-ending drama in trying to make himself look like a victim is the minute I knew it wouldn't end well.  Business people do not do that.  Not if they want to stay in business anyway.


I realize I'm kind of late to this party but just had to reply to you and totally agree.  I was fine with Bondi until I had an issue with two of my bottles- the caps came apart from the brushes and I had to superglue them back together.  I emailed Bondi's customer service about it, and Richard replied with a bit of a snarky answer (imho, especially the last line):

*Thank you for your email. I'm sorry to hear that the caps have come away from the applicator brush. Did you try to remove the square cap from the applicator brush?*
 
*If so, the caps are not really designed to be removed, however I know that many of our customers would like this feature, similar to Butter London and Chanel etc.*
 
*I will arrange for a replacement I'm Vers and Fuschia-istic to be shipped out to you tomorrow. Let me know if you would like us to pre-loosen the caps so that they come off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
It's not a huge thing but it didn't sit right with me... which is why I ultimately didn't order the subscription boxes.  Thank goodness!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Jul 15, 2014)

Their web page is now gone.


----------



## shirleyb (Aug 27, 2014)

That's crazy that the website is totally down.  After buying those filling machines!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I came across Richard's new company, Staffing 212, on Glassdoor and when I saw one of the reviews start with "CEO is a true mentor passing on his knowledge and experience in the recruiting industry" I realized he probably wrote it.  The CEO is listed as "Richard Eib" so I guess he's trying to dodge people looking him up.

So I got to thinking that he's probably that elsewhere too and sure enough, his Twitter account is that too.     https://twitter.com/richardeib

Can you imagine trusting your career to this man?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 28, 2014)

shirleyb said:


> That's crazy that the website is totally down.  After buying those filling machines!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I came across Richard's new company, Staffing 212, on Glassdoor and when I saw one of the reviews start with "CEO is a true mentor passing on his knowledge and experience in the recruiting industry" I realized he probably wrote it.  The CEO is listed as "Richard Eib" so I guess he's trying to dodge people looking him up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know.


----------

